# Chitownsmoke(Sour D X Budda Kush Grow)



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

STARTING A NEW GROW WITH SUM SEEDS FROM CHITOWNSMOKING!!!!!THEY ARE SOUR D X BUDDA KUSH SEEDS THAT HE BREED!!!!GOT 10 SEEDS AND 2 WERE CRACKED IAM GERMANATING 5 AND I STILL HAVE 3 MORE LEFT!IF THEY ALL SPROUT 2 OR 3 WILL GO INTO AEROGARDEN AND THE OTHERS IN SOIL! THEY WILL BE GROWN ON 12/12 FROM SEED LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE IN GROW ROOM! HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE SEEDS BEFORE AND AFTER BEING PUT IN BOX UNDER NAPKIN SOAKED IN WATER!!!!!!!PUT IN BOX TO GERMANATE ON AUG 7TH


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 7, 2009)

Right on, I'm pulling up a chair for this! 

Chitownsmoking, those seeds look righteous! 

Kaleo, I don't know about the U.S. in general, but I in CA you can *mail* seeds; you just can't grow them.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 7, 2009)

well germinating is the first step to growing, im just looking out


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 7, 2009)

Indeed, Kaleo! Just remember though: AK is the one growing them, not Chitownsmoking.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 7, 2009)

subscribed!!!!! lets see what you can do with them.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 7, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Right on, I'm pulling up a chair for this!
> 
> Chitownsmoking, those seeds look righteous!
> 
> Kaleo, I don't know about the U.S. in general, but I in CA you can *mail* seeds; you just can't grow them.


 
thanx those seeds are less then 3 months old all should germ just fine. cant wait untill they sprout


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> subscribed!!!!! lets see what you can do with them.


 maybe i will get lucky and all 5 will sprout !!!!!!!!!and if not the other 3 will go into the box would have done them all at same time but def dont have room right now till i harvest a plant or 2 hahaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 7, 2009)

man your gonna get a shitty ass yield with this strain going 12/12 from seed


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> man your gonna get a shitty ass yield with this strain going 12/12 from seed


 really? everything else in room has been on 12/12 from seed so i cant switch it on this grow but the other 3 seeds i will wait till i just have those goin and do them on 18/6!this is a indica strain right?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 8, 2009)

yeah its heavy indica strain, but it needs to veg out a while to reach its full potential its a slow vegger it takes after the kush like that. i usually veg atleast 6 weeks in soil then flip. but yeah if you wanna grow them 12/12 from seed go ahead bro. the bud is still gonna be sickness but you wont get alot. either way im all for it. the taproots should pop in 48 hours if its warn enuff remeber them seeds are fresh


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah its heavy indica strain, but it needs to veg out a while to reach its full potential its a slow vegger it takes after the kush like that. i usually veg atleast 6 weeks in soil then flip. but yeah if you wanna grow them 12/12 from seed go ahead bro. the bud is still gonna be sickness but you wont get alot. either way im all for it. the taproots should pop in 48 hours if its warn enuff remeber them seeds are fresh


 hell yea sounds good ready for them babys to pop open i wish i had another light and system i would veg em for 6 weeks maybe i can do the others like that!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 8, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hell yea sounds good ready for them babys to pop open i wish i had another light and system i would veg em for 6 weeks maybe i can do the others like that!!


 
in a few weeks from now that strain is gonna overtake the smell of anything else esp when blooming but even before. your gonna be able to smell the shit from outside so if you have nosey neaihbors get a carbon filter


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> in a few weeks from now that strain is gonna overtake the smell of anything else esp when blooming but even before. your gonna be able to smell the shit from outside so if you have nosey neaihbors get a carbon filter


 dont have to worry bout that i live in the country in the middle of a field and no one comes to my spot!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 8, 2009)

howak47 said:


> dont have to worry bout that i live in the country in the middle of a field and no one comes to my spot!!!!!


 
weeell yeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw

let the funk flow threw the fields then fuckit.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> weeell yeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw
> 
> let the funk flow threw the fields then fuckit.


hahahahhahahahahlolololollooll ITS GOIN TO BE A FLOWIN YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAW


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 8, 2009)

lmao i will pop in from time to time


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well i just checked on seeds and 2 or 3 are startin to crack open can see a little white showin!!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 9, 2009)

wow that was fast huh?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> wow that was fast huh?


 yea those 2 cracked open a little with in 12 hours i think they may be able to plant on monday we will have to see !!!!


----------



## nellyatcha (Aug 9, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea those 2 cracked open a little with in 12 hours i think they may be able to plant on monday we will have to see !!!!


 
cracked open in 1 day damn thats fast my crystal and big bud took like 3 days man , and the crystal was like 1 month old seeds and big bud was a week old but fully matured seeds though


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

WELL PRETTY DAMN GOOD 4 OUT OF 5 POPED OPEN PUT THEM IN ON THE NIGHT OF THE 7TH AND THEY POPED BY THE MOURNING OF THE 9TH!!!!! GOING TO LET THEM STAY IN THERE 1 MORE DAY THEN I WILL PLANT THEM!!! 2 IN AEROGARDEN AND 2 IN SOIL!!!!


----------



## ftc Lando (Aug 9, 2009)

how long have you been breeding for chitown? interesting experiment im gona watch!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 9, 2009)

ftc Lando said:


> how long have you been breeding for chitown? interesting experiment im gona watch!


 
off and on for 7 years breeding. also ak dont give up on the other seed that aint pop it may just take a little longer


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 9, 2009)

you know I'm subscribed to this


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 9, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you know I'm subscribed to this


 

whats up man how ya been glad you can join us on akz conquest of my strain


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 9, 2009)

nice howak
yah know the deal.
Subscribed!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> whats up man how ya been glad you can join us on akz conquest of my strain


 been good bro... I seen this from the night it was started only now decided to show face hope it turns out good bro. for you and for howak47...good luck gang


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 9, 2009)

thanx greenhorn, poplars need to check this thread out to


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> off and on for 7 years breeding. also ak dont give up on the other seed that aint pop it may just take a little longer


ooo iam not givin up on that one yet cause it looks like a good seed!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> been good bro... I seen this from the night it was started only now decided to show face hope it turns out good bro. for you and for howak47...good luck gang


thanks man i think its goin to go good!!!!


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 9, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks man i think its goin to go good!!!!


Looks good I want to see the difference in the ones planted in the aero and the ones in soil.

Subscribed


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 9, 2009)

You got any more of those wonder seeds chitown ; D haha lookin good


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

WELL I MADE ROOM IT TOOK FOREVER BUT HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF WERE THE SPROUTS WILL BE GOING MAYBE MONDAY!!!! 2 IN AEROGARDEN AND TO IN THE SOIL ALSO I WILL BE USIN GH 3 PART NUTRIENT LINE ON BOTH!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

wonderwhatsnext said:


> looks good i want to see the difference in the ones planted in the aero and the ones in soil.
> 
> Subscribed


thanks for comment man yea i cant wait to see them start growin!


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 9, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks for comment man yea i cant wait to see them start growin!


Yeah it's exciting to watch them grow, and even more when you get to smoke what you grew  check out my little closet grow and tell me what you think


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

wonderwhatsnext said:


> yeah it's exciting to watch them grow, and even more when you get to smoke what you grew  Check out my little closet grow and tell me what you think


yea it is i love smokin what i grow!!!i will check it out now


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 9, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> You got any more of those wonder seeds chitown ; D haha lookin good


 
yeah i got a little stock left you know

also they should sprout in a few days like 2-3 ak so good luck man ive never grown this strain aeroponicly so cant wait


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah i got a little stock left you know
> 
> also they should sprout in a few days like 2-3 ak so good luck man ive never grown this strain aeroponicly so cant wait


yea man i cant wait they will probly get planted tonight when i get home from work!get them babys goin hahaha


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 10, 2009)

hey howak im doing a purp grow next year
wonderin if you wanted sum seeds after?
im doing this to the top 5 of my friends on here
you seem mad cool just wonderin
if ya wanted 5 free purp seeds?


----------



## goten (Aug 10, 2009)

i just start my hydro game also..

and im usein the flora 3-part nutes

hope it all works out..

right now my seedlin is still in the rockwool cube

iv been keepin it moist so it dont dry out...

i hope thats the right thing to do..


----------



## Fallen Buckshot (Aug 10, 2009)

hmm might have to keep my eye on this.. im thinking bout gettin some indicas goin around xmas


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2009)

Fallen Buckshot said:


> hmm might have to keep my eye on this.. im thinking bout gettin some indicas goin around xmas


yea man keep watchin should be a good grow !!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well i got the 4 sour d x budda kush sprouts planted!!! Put 2 in aerogarden and 2 in soil! Heres a few pics of all 4 of them and one of my setup!!!! Also the ph in the aerogarden is 6.3 tell me what u all think!!


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 10, 2009)

lookin good howak!
i love your setup


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> lookin good howak!
> i love your setup


THANKS FOR THE COMMENT FRIED


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the comment fried


 no prob howak!


----------



## Froman (Aug 11, 2009)

lookin good homie, keep us posted


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 11, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Well i got the 4 sour d x budda kush sprouts planted!!! Put 2 in aerogarden and 2 in soil! Heres a few pics of all 4 of them and one of my setup!!!! Also the ph in the aerogarden is 6.3 tell me what u all think!!


 
you might have to remove the shell and membrane from the sprouts man be carefull if you have to


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

Froman said:


> lookin good homie, keep us posted


thanks for the comment!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> you might have to remove the shell and membrane from the sprouts man be carefull if you have to


yea i looked at them this mourning and it looks like i might have to do that if seeds are not off by tonight.dont worry i will be very careful


----------



## husalife (Aug 11, 2009)

Lookin good , Imma follow your grow for sure. Lets see how this Aero Garden treats em


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 11, 2009)

looking decent so far man


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

husalife said:


> Lookin good , Imma follow your grow for sure. Lets see how this Aero Garden treats em


thanks for the comment man!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> looking decent so far man


Thanks man!! yea so far so good just hope the 2 in the aerogarden dont get burned while iam at work!!cause i have had ones get burned and ones right next to it do fine aerogarden just freaks me out when sprouts are small like that theyll probly be fine its just me bein paranoid hahahha most of the time i will start sum in soil let them grow for about a week or 2 then put them in aerogarden works great every time!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 11, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Thanks man!! yea so far so good just hope the 2 in the aerogarden dont get burned while iam at work!!cause i have had ones get burned and ones right next to it do fine aerogarden just freaks me out when sprouts are small like that theyll probly be fine its just me bein paranoid hahahha most of the time i will start sum in soil let them grow for about a week or 2 then put them in aerogarden works great every time!


 
take it easey on the nutes on this strain for a while yeah that may be a problem bro mixing 2 strains in the a/g.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> take it easey on the nutes on this strain for a while yeah that may be a problem bro mixing 2 strains in the a/g.


well there is hardly any nutes in aerogarden right now so i think we will be good ph is at 6.3


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 11, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well there is hardly any nutes in aerogarden right now so i think we will be good ph is at 6.3


 
that ph is slightly high but i think they should be ok.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> that ph is slightly high but i think they should be ok.


what should it be around 5.8 or sumthing like that?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

WELL GOT HOME FROM WORK AND I CAN SEE SUM GREEN!!!! 3 OUT OF 4 SHED THERE SEEDS ALLREADY!! 4TH ONE IS ABOUT TO SHED ITS SEED! PH IS AT 6.2 NOW WELL HERES THE PICS


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 11, 2009)

the last one looks like a little shroom lol


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> the last one looks like a little shroom lol


hahahah holy shit it does!!!


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 11, 2009)

lol @ shroom.

Looking good man, real good


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 11, 2009)

Howak... do yourself a favor and get some liquid Koolbloom by GH for your flower cycle. You WILL notice a difference in resin production.

Also, Chitown is right, sour diesel is a slow vegger. This PPP x Sour D is pretty slow to veg as well. And I will tell you for a FACT that 12/12 from seed=wimpy harvest. Just push them into 18/6 as soon as all your mature ones are finished. Give them at least 4 weeks veg. 3 at absolute minimum.


----------



## GanjaKid420 (Aug 11, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Right on, I'm pulling up a chair for this!
> 
> Chitownsmoking, those seeds look righteous!
> 
> Kaleo, I don't know about the U.S. in general, but I in CA you can *mail* seeds; you just can't grow them.


well....can you mail me some seeds?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> lol @ shroom.
> 
> Looking good man, real good


thanks man


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Howak... do yourself a favor and get some liquid Koolbloom by GH for your flower cycle. You WILL notice a difference in resin production.
> 
> Also, Chitown is right, sour diesel is a slow vegger. This PPP x Sour D is pretty slow to veg as well. And I will tell you for a FACT that 12/12 from seed=wimpy harvest. Just push them into 18/6 as soon as all your mature ones are finished. Give them at least 4 weeks veg. 3 at absolute minimum.


yea i was thinking about ordering sum of that and sum diamond necter at the end of the month when i get payed!!!

i wish i could grow these on 18/6 but the ones that have shown sex still have a while to go (like 9 to 10 weeks)!! but i still have 3 seeds that i saved that iam going to do like that when everything else is done!!! thanks for the comments


----------



## kho20 (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah i bet youll like em when alot when you get to do 18/6 they get bigger for sure


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

kho20 said:


> yeah i bet youll like em when alot when you get to do 18/6 they get bigger for sure


yea its all good this will do just fine!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 12, 2009)

ooo yeah now ur in bizzness dog. and sour d is a kinda stretchy plant but i used the most indica pheno i could find to breed the bubba kush vegged slow has fuck and that trait carried over but your gonna love this strain it has nice fat stems from the begginin and the plants grow fucking lush


----------



## kho20 (Aug 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ooo yeah now ur in bizzness dog. and sour d is a kinda stretchy plant but i used the most indica pheno i could find to breed the bubba kush vegged slow has fuck and that trait carried over but your gonna love this strain it has nice fat stems from the begginin and the plants grow fucking lush



god you make them sound so damn good i think this should be in the strain review


----------



## howak47 (Aug 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ooo yeah now ur in bizzness dog. and sour d is a kinda stretchy plant but i used the most indica pheno i could find to breed the bubba kush vegged slow has fuck and that trait carried over but your gonna love this strain it has nice fat stems from the begginin and the plants grow fucking lush


hell yea iam in bizzness hahah cant wait i know i will love it sounds like a fucin awesom strain!


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 12, 2009)

Looking good with those plants man, hope they all turn out with some buds


----------



## howak47 (Aug 12, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> Looking good with those plants man, hope they all turn out with some buds


thanks man yea i hope so to !!!! new pics in a little while


----------



## howak47 (Aug 12, 2009)

WELL THE 4TH ONE SHED ITS SEED TODAY AND I HAD TO TAKE THE DOMES OFF THEY THEY HAD REACHED THE TOP ALLREADY!!!!! THE LAST PIC IS THE ONE THAT JUST SHED SEED!!!


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 12, 2009)

Looking great my friend, really good. 


Check out the journal man....got some nice info in there


----------



## howak47 (Aug 12, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> Looking great my friend, really good.
> 
> 
> Check out the journal man....got some nice info in there


thanks for the comment rebel  just looked at your thread its lookin real good man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 13, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL THE 4TH ONE SHED ITS SEED TODAY AND I HAD TO TAKE THE DOMES OFF THEY THEY HAD REACHED THE TOP ALLREADY!!!!! THE LAST PIC IS THE ONE THAT JUST SHED SEED!!!


 
fuck yeah. so your going 12/12 from seed then. my guess is they will veg anyway for 2-3 weeks then show sex.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> fuck yeah. so your going 12/12 from seed then. my guess is they will veg anyway for 2-3 weeks then show sex.


Last grow I did was 12/12 from seed. It took almost 4 weeks before preflowers started to show.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL THE 4TH ONE SHED ITS SEED TODAY AND I HAD TO TAKE THE DOMES OFF THEY THEY HAD REACHED THE TOP ALLREADY!!!!! THE LAST PIC IS THE ONE THAT JUST SHED SEED!!!


 nice 
growing is going fast
nice work
cant wait 2 see these babys in flower
are you gunna partially polliate 1 plant for seeds?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 13, 2009)

awwwww man i can smell them now!!!!!!!!!!!!! i need to start another indoor grow asap my outdoor is doing well to but since i didnt have any of my kush beans ready on time for the season i only have mexican sativas outside wich came from the best reggie i could find. but fuckit free weed is free weed.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> fuck yeah. so your going 12/12 from seed then. my guess is they will veg anyway for 2-3 weeks then show sex.


yea 12/12 from seed!i have noticed the more u keep topping a plant when its on 12/12 from seed the longer it will stay in veg and when u stop topping it normally takes about 1 to 2 weeks to show sex


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> nice
> growing is going fast
> nice work
> cant wait 2 see these babys in flower
> are you gunna partially polliate 1 plant for seeds?


thanks for the comment fried!!! well i would if i had sum male pollen do u know of anywhere i can get sum?


----------



## kho20 (Aug 13, 2009)

dude if some one sends you mail pollen please dont go us mail i dont wanna hear the package got busted and pollen went ever where and provoked a anthrax scare and people get ripped down buy homeland security and sent to gitmo


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 13, 2009)

why do u want male pollin and what pollin u want?


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> why do u want male pollin and what pollin u want?


 so he can get sum seeds from tthe grow
free good seeds would be good
but howak are those seeds feminized
cuz i would think u would get at least 1 male grow it away from ur girls
wen it flowers pick sum off and rub them on the lower parts of the buds


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Aug 13, 2009)

So chitownamokinga actually helping people. That's cool. Guess your not a prophet of doom after all. I won't judge a book by it's cover no more. I'm subscribed to this. I like that nice little setup.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> So chitownamokinga actually helping people. That's cool. Guess your not a prophet of doom after all. I won't judge a book by it's cover no more. I'm subscribed to this. I like that nice little setup.


 HELL YEA MAN HE HELPED ME OUT BIG TIME!!!! AND THANKS FOR THE COMMENT ON THE SETUP


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 13, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> So chitownamokinga actually helping people. That's cool. Guess your not a prophet of doom after all. I won't judge a book by it's cover no more. I'm subscribed to this. I like that nice little setup.


 
[email protected] wanna be blood. drop the thug act cuzz we see threw it. and yes im here to help people. but i do like to do my fair fucking share of argueing. my advice to u pimp is stop acting hard. claiming something ur not jo. and saying you deal heron and shit. i bet u dont even know how to cut dope bro lol. but you know what i like u when u act like the person u really are.


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> [email protected] wanna be blood. drop the thug act cuzz we see threw it. and yes im here to help people. but i do like to do my fair fucking share of argueing. my advice to u pimp is stop acting hard. claiming something ur not jo. and saying you deal heron and shit. i bet u dont even know how to cut dope bro lol. but you know what i like u when u act like the person u really are.


 
Well said, very well said


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2009)

well they are gettin a little bigger every time i look at them!!!!!seem to be doing great iam goin to change water in aerogarden tomorrow ph is startin to slowly go up!!!heres a few pics


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 13, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well they are gettin a little bigger every time i look at them!!!!!seem to be doing great iam goin to change water in aerogarden tomorrow ph is startin to slowly go up!!!heres a few pics


They are looking good, I took some new pics of my plants, some yellowing at the bottom leafs is worrying me. check it out and let me know what you guys think. Thanks!  and from what I have seen Chitown is ok in my book haha


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> They are looking good, I took some new pics of my plants, some yellowing at the bottom leafs is worrying me. check it out and let me know what you guys think. Thanks!  and from what I have seen Chitown is ok in my book haha


thanks for the comment man!!! i will go check it out right now!!!! yea i guess hes all right hahahhahh


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 13, 2009)

the ones in the a/g looking like they are stretching some bro how far you got the lights from them? prolly a little farthure because of the zona plants huh?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> the ones in the a/g looking like they are stretching some bro how far you got the lights from them? prolly a little farthure because of the zona plants huh?


yea the aerogarden light has been moved up 1 time they are about 7inch away from lights and i have 2 cfls right above 3 of them so maybe that will help them not to stretch as much and the ones in the soil where stretchin a little bit also but i just added a little bit more soil to them!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 13, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea the aerogarden light has been moved up 1 time they are about 7inch away from lights and i have 2 cfls right above 3 of them so maybe that will help them not to stretch as much and the ones in the soil where stretchin a little bit also but i just added a little bit more soil to them!!!!


 
oh ok cool you got the shit cracking soo far good shit


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> oh ok cool you got the shit cracking soo far good shit


thanks man


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Aug 13, 2009)

saw that avatar on myspace like 4 years ago mysticlown.... not that my avatar is of any of my plants....

or saying that u take credit for urs either.... just sayin heh


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 13, 2009)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> saw that avatar on myspace like 4 years ago mysticlown.... not that my avatar is of any of my plants....
> 
> or saying that u take credit for urs either.... just sayin heh


 
thats ok your avitar dont gotta be true. shit im not really a weed smoking baby lol......though i was at one time


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Aug 13, 2009)

im sorry/// just realized that was my 420th post.... screen shot!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 13, 2009)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> im sorry/// just realized that was my 420th post.... screen shot!


 
congratulations i guess


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2009)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> im sorry/// just realized that was my 420th post.... screen shot!


hahahah WHAT????? I MUST BE REAL HIGH CAUSE I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT UR TALKIN BOUT


----------



## kho20 (Aug 14, 2009)

he jus lost me shit


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Aug 14, 2009)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> saw that avatar on myspace like 4 years ago mysticlown.... not that my avatar is of any of my plants....
> 
> or saying that u take credit for urs either.... just sayin heh


Don't be a little girl. I switch between my real pic and this pic all the time. Your the only one who complained. Your about 4 months to late. You don't want USDA prime beef with me, I'll give you straight up angus girl.


----------



## kho20 (Aug 14, 2009)

i think i jus found my mystic clown quote lmao


----------



## nellyatcha (Aug 14, 2009)

i got seeds as well plenty and i want to see how crystal grows under aero, or maybe even big bud , and chi when ya comin to the mil ?


----------



## poplars (Aug 14, 2009)

oooo I'm gonna be growing this strain too! 

subscribed .


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

poplars said:


> oooo I'm gonna be growing this strain too!
> 
> subscribed .


yea i heard u would be growin this strain also!!!!!! when u startin yours?send me a link when u get thread up


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> thats ok your avitar dont gotta be true. shit im not really a weed smoking baby lol......though i was at one time


 no...
u *ARE* a stoner baby


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> Don't be a little girl. I switch between my real pic and this pic all the time. Your the only one who complained. Your about 4 months to late. You don't want USDA prime beef with me, I'll give you straight up angus girl.


 ill stick that angus rite up ur ass if u dont drop the CK 5 point blood reppin thing
swear u were the blood i knocked out


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> no...
> u *ARE* a stoner baby


hahaha i like to think he is to hahahhahahah


----------



## poplars (Aug 14, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea i heard u would be growin this strain also!!!!!! when u startin yours?send me a link when u get thread up


gonna be starting it up in the next month or so . . . I'd like to buy a 400W HPS first but I'm thinking I'll sprout 8 of them early. 

I'll let you know when I get the thread going, in the mean time I'll be stoked to get a preview of it from you!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

poplars said:


> gonna be starting it up in the next month or so . . . I'd like to buy a 400W HPS first but I'm thinking I'll sprout 8 of them early.
> 
> I'll let you know when I get the thread going, in the mean time I'll be stoked to get a preview of it from you!


hahahah sounds good man!!! go ahead and get them beans a popin !glad u stopped by to watch


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

wazzap howak
how they goin?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

Heres a few pics from today! one of the ones in soil its leaves look funny(1st pic)others seem to be donein fine i changed the water in aerogarden today added fresh phed water ph is at 6.0!!! tell me what u all think!


----------



## MarieJainLover (Aug 14, 2009)

nice healthy start, what you using to measure ph? cant wait to see how everything turns out, subscribed


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

MarieJainLover said:


> nice healthy start, what you using to measure ph? cant wait to see how everything turns out, subscribed


thanks for the comment !!!! iam usin a 0.0---14.0 ph meter!cant remember the name brand right now!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

that one seedling looks weird has fuck i never seen no shit like that


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> that one seedling looks weird has fuck i never seen no shit like that


yea that shits pretty weird lookin!!!hahhah


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

it seems like it will live and grow out of it maybe jjsut some kind ah mutation, im pretty drunk n high right now


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> it seems like it will live and grow out of it maybe jjsut some kind ah mutation, im pretty drunk n high right now


yea i hope it grows out of it  hahahahah iam stoned off sum irankush right now


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea i hope it grows out of it  hahahahah iam stoned off sum irankush right now


 
it will to be real that looks kinda cool i have never seen no shit like that


----------



## kho20 (Aug 14, 2009)

lol ive always been told that muntants is natures retards and are special lmao


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hahahah i think it looks pretty cool to! I just posted sum more pics on the zona thread go check em out


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 15, 2009)

nice lookin heathy!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 15, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> nice lookin heathy!


thanks for comment man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

in the next few weeks your gonna start getting a real strong smell bro....


----------



## howak47 (Aug 15, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> in the next few weeks your gonna start getting a real strong smell bro....


hell yea i cant wait man hahahaha


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 16, 2009)

that supah stank skunk shhhhmellll


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2009)

Well they are 6 days old now and lookin better every day!!!Heres a few pics of them!!! last pic is the weird lookin one!!!! what do u all think so far?


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 16, 2009)

nice 2 see that your progressing nicely
the weird one is lol but lets hope for girls


----------



## meridan13 (Aug 16, 2009)

looking good cant wait to follow this and your others through the pics in this journal. chitown good looks on the hook up with the beans i wish i could grab some from you. im close to the chi too haha if u even are idk. 

good luck on the 12/12 i was thinking of throwing a little seedling in with my other plants to try out 1 on 12/12 from seed, see how it grows. stay up


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> nice 2 see that your progressing nicely
> the weird one is lol but lets hope for girls


yea man i hope they are girls to hahah!!!!! thanks for the comment


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> looking good cant wait to follow this and your others through the pics in this journal. chitown good looks on the hook up with the beans i wish i could grab some from you. im close to the chi too haha if u even are idk.
> 
> good luck on the 12/12 i was thinking of throwing a little seedling in with my other plants to try out 1 on 12/12 from seed, see how it grows. stay up


thanks manyea u should try 12/12 from seed one time! check out my other thread sumtime https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow.html


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Well they are 6 days old now and lookin better every day!!!Heres a few pics of them!!! last pic is the weird lookin one!!!! what do u all think so far?


 
looking good has hell so far. i think that retarded one will grow out of that shit in a node or two


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 17, 2009)

i think the mutated one may be a result from inbreeeding seriously. those are f4s


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i think the mutated one may be a result from inbreeeding seriously. those are f4s


yea thats probly it!!! are those 3rd 0r 4th generation?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 17, 2009)

4th i only did one out cross


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> looking good has hell so far. i think that retarded one will grow out of that shit in a node or two


thanks for the comment chitown


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the comment chitown


 your welcome. just keep the light close to them remeber there indica they grow slow


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> your welcome. just keep the light close to them remeber there indica they grow slow


yea iam tryin to keep the 2 cfls close to them cause the aerogarden hood cant get any closer than 7 1/2 inchs now but i think they will do fine !!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 17, 2009)

i do to good luck to you i know you will enjoy the fuck out of that harvest. maybe brag to your friends and shit, let them smell it in the jar. when you open up the cured nuggs in a jar that sour kush reeks your whole crib up, and there aint much you can do about it lol except love the smell


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the comment chitown


 hay ur an elite now?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> hay ur an elite now?


yea iam elite now finally worked hahaha


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea iam elite now finally worked hahaha


 so u just get 2 delete ur past threads and get 2 use the advanced stuff rite?

u paid 5 bux?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

you get to delete your threads up to a point. you can also open and close your own threads. that's preety cool


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 17, 2009)

Right on man congrats and keep those babies growin!


----------



## kho20 (Aug 17, 2009)

lol now howaks to good for us with his red screen name lmao ....


----------



## MarieJainLover (Aug 17, 2009)

that last pic is wierd.... whats the hummidity of your room? high humidity in my room kept two seedlings lookin kinda like that. is that possibly the 1seed thats shell took a while to fall off? or it could be perfectly normal, those first leaves come out looking wierd sometimes : ) cant wait to see the results in a week or so. just put up new pics of my 10 plants, its sexing time and im pretty sure ive confirmed a second femal now  first timer :X


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> Right on man congrats and keep those babies growin!


thanks for the comment wonder!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

MarieJainLover said:


> that last pic is wierd.... whats the hummidity of your room? high humidity in my room kept two seedlings lookin kinda like that. is that possibly the 1seed thats shell took a while to fall off? or it could be perfectly normal, those first leaves come out looking wierd sometimes : ) cant wait to see the results in a week or so. just put up new pics of my 10 plants, its sexing time and im pretty sure ive confirmed a second femal now  first timer :X


not really sure the humidity in room but the temp is 78.the weird lookin one was the last one to shed its seed but it only took a day longer(i helped all of them shed there seeds!!!!probly have sum new pics up tomorrow nightthanks for your comments man


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lol now howaks to good for us with his red screen name lmao ....


hahahahha just made a little donation to the site bitch hahahahahlololololo


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Aug 17, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> Don't be a little girl. I switch between my real pic and this pic all the time. Your the only one who complained. Your about 4 months to late. You don't want USDA prime beef with me, I'll give you straight up angus girl.



im so freaking confused hahaha....so ill go on an irrelevant rant like you did.... i know your mad that an african american is president for u red necks.. i know it must be tough.... go eat your angus steak burgers and get a clogged attery and blame it on the blacks...


----------



## kho20 (Aug 17, 2009)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> im so freaking confused hahaha....so ill go on an irrelevant rant like you did.... i know your mad that an african american is president for u red necks.. i know it must be tough.... go eat your angus steak burgers and get a clogged attery and blame it on the blacks...



wow throw the race card... oh and its artery hows that for redneck lmao and hell who cares if the presidents black my fords blue yeah and i got 15" rims too... nah its all in good fun i like my meat and ill eat my chicken fried steak with my sun brewed tea hell thats me.... and by the way we blame it on iraq


----------



## kho20 (Aug 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hahahahha just made a little donation to the site bitch hahahahahlololololo




haha i need to do that lol every time i see my credit card im like hey i need to donate but then i get livid and forget that shit lmao


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

kho20 said:


> haha i need to do that lol every time i see my credit card im like hey i need to donate but then i get livid and forget that shit lmao


yea iam just tryin it out da aint gettin $5 from my ass every month hahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## kho20 (Aug 17, 2009)

playin the system huh lol oh you like the new avatar lmao i finally got to take a decent one


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL you guys are crazy!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

kho20 said:


> playin the system huh lol oh you like the new avatar lmao i finally got to take a decent one


lolo yea playin the system hahahhahahah and yes thats a bad ass pic man


----------



## kho20 (Aug 17, 2009)

thankya i cant wait to cut it down hahaha


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

kho20 said:


> thankya i cant wait to cut it down hahaha


whens choppin time?


----------



## kho20 (Aug 17, 2009)

well its 22days now so mid to the end of sept


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

kho20 said:


> well its 22days now so mid to the end of sept


hell yea dats goin to be sum dank shit bet u cant wait for that


----------



## kho20 (Aug 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hell yea dats goin to be sum dank shit bet u cant wait for that



lmao oh hell its gonna be like christmas... gotta love when bagseeds go good lol


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lmao oh hell its gonna be like christmas... gotta love when bagseeds go good lol


HELL YEA I KNOW WHAT U TALKIN BOUT LOLOLOL


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 17, 2009)

HOLY FUCK....this dude just got blown the fuck up, and was awesome as hell, WOWOWOWOW!!!


....fuck I forgot what movie this is


----------



## kho20 (Aug 17, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> HOLY FUCK....this dude just got blown the fuck up, and was awesome as hell, WOWOWOWOW!!!
> 
> 
> ....fuck I forgot what movie this is


lmao did it look like this


----------



## kho20 (Aug 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HELL YEA I KNOW WHAT U TALKIN BOUT LOLOLOL



its gonna be the worst day over when i smoke the las bowl of em


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 17, 2009)

kho20 said:


> its gonna be the worst day over when i smoke the las bowl of em


I don't even wanna talk about a last bowl haha  i'm not good to anyone without my ganja


----------



## kho20 (Aug 17, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> I don't even wanna talk about a last bowl haha  i'm not good to anyone without my ganja



haha lol hell ill pass out some dirt if they ask me but its few and far between ill offer to open the drawer so whats next bro lmao


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 17, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lmao did it look like this


 

um...why yes it did!


----------



## kho20 (Aug 17, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> um...why yes it did!


lmao ......i better stop before howak gets mad bout jackin his thread lol


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 17, 2009)

would you like a pig pancake with that?


haha, okay i better stop too....(he gonna kick our ass)


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yea motha fuckers uall only took up 2 whole pages!!!!!!naaa iam just messin wid u i dont care hahahhahaha


----------



## kho20 (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah itd suck if the ganja king said off with our heads ... that damn pig kicked my ass bro


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 17, 2009)

kho20 said:


> yeah itd suck if the ganja king said off with our heads ... that damn pig kicked my ass bro


lol so this is where everyone on riu is hiding, the rest of the threads seem dead, guess its just a normal monday night though


----------



## MarieJainLover (Aug 18, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> lol so this is where everyone on riu is hiding, the rest of the threads seem dead, guess its just a normal monday night though


yup all high as shit too


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 18, 2009)

MarieJainLover said:


> yup all high as shit too


 
agreed.


-tokes big hooka bowl-


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 18, 2009)

im high has hell to i bought a half oz of weed for 35 bux, shitty but does the trick in fat joints


----------



## kho20 (Aug 18, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> im high has hell to i bought a half oz of weed for 35 bux, shitty but does the trick in fat joints


theres nothin wrong with regs lol as long as it gets the job done and i kinda like smokin cheech and chong joints lmao


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 18, 2009)

kho20 said:


> theres nothin wrong with regs lol as long as it gets the job done and i kinda like smokin cheech and chong joints lmao


 
yeah i hear you.... im chongin it up


----------



## kho20 (Aug 18, 2009)

lol damn toilet paper roll size lmao take 2 zips to fill the bitch smoke it for an hour high for a day


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah i hear you.... im chongin it up


dats da way to do it hahahah!!!!!i can get cheap reg but i have not smoked any of it in over a year i try to stick wid the kind bud and mids


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

well its been 1 week and a daythey are doing great! the weird lookin one is startin to look a little better hahha!not much to say so heres the pics !!!!!! ENJOY and tell me what u all think


----------



## kho20 (Aug 18, 2009)

lookin good man i spy a skateboard on the desk lmao


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lookin good man i spy a skateboard on the desk lmao


YEA THATS A BLIND SKATEBOARD THATS HOLDING SUM LIGHTS UP!!! THANKS FOR THE COMMENT ON THE BABYS!!LOLOLO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah bro!! looks like you been doing some rail slides!! lol


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah bro!! Looks like you been doing some rail slides!! Lol


yea dats from a long time ago i have not skated in years!!!


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 18, 2009)

still lookin healthy!
keep it up bro!


----------



## kho20 (Aug 18, 2009)

howak47 said:


> YEA THATS A BLIND SKATEBOARD THATS HOLDING SUM LIGHTS UP!!! THANKS FOR THE COMMENT ON THE BABYS!!LOLOLO


lol funny the shit we throw together to make shit work huh.. at least you didnt rob some fans out of your garage refrigerator and strap em up in the grow room lmao


----------



## nellyatcha (Aug 18, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> it seems like it will live and grow out of it maybe jjsut some kind ah mutation, im pretty drunk n high right now


 
mutants bro lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 18, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well its been 1 week and a daythey are doing great! the weird lookin one is startin to look a little better hahha!not much to say so heres the pics !!!!!! ENJOY and tell me what u all think


 
try some lst with those taller plants to let in more light.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 18, 2009)

if it gets too crowded you might have to even cut off some fan leaves of the zona to allow more light for the kushes.


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 18, 2009)

nellyatcha said:


> mutants bro lol


I had the same exact mutation on a plant, it grew good for about 3 weeks then stopped for another week, i thought it was dead but it shot up at the stalk and grew like a wild fire


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> if it gets too crowded you might have to even cut off some fan leaves of the zona to allow more light for the kushes.


yea i probly will have to do that cause this bitch is gettin huge( pic below)!!! Should i trim them from the bottom or does it really matter?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> still lookin healthy!
> keep it up bro!


thanks man!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lol funny the shit we throw together to make shit work huh.. at least you didnt rob some fans out of your garage refrigerator and strap em up in the grow room lmao


hell if it works and saves money go for dat shit!!!lololololl


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

fucc...20 pages already..gotta get reading


----------



## kho20 (Aug 18, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hell if it works and saves money go for dat shit!!!lololololl



lmao its already up


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lmao its already up


ooo yea dats right forgot hahahah


----------



## kho20 (Aug 18, 2009)

does the trick to lowered temps a few degrees lol and i dont have ta add ice no more lmao


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 19, 2009)

looks great man...


----------



## howak47 (Aug 19, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> looks great man...


thanks for the comment rebel


----------



## MarieJainLover (Aug 19, 2009)

i also have a ghetto rig in my indoor setup lol, whatever works right? plus the more time we spend working around the plants the more oxygen the receive right? the mutant one might be because of humidity or insufficient light, if its a mold problem it will spread to the other leaves (in which case u snip the infected parts off). how far along are those other larger plants? oh and i skate too haha, i never really got beyond varial flips and a few basic grinds, lately ive been working at surfing lol.. keep up the good work man, idk about u but the heat is threatening their growth rate on mine


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 19, 2009)

I have noticed the heat has affected mine as well. I went out yesterday and noticed my heat somehow jumped up to nearly 92 degrees(with lights on). So hooked my air hose back up to my box and is sitting 70(morning;late evening)-74(midday;early evening).

Im hoping mine will stop growing tall wise and start giving me some sex, lol!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 19, 2009)

MarieJainLover said:


> i also have a ghetto rig in my indoor setup lol, whatever works right? plus the more time we spend working around the plants the more oxygen the receive right? the mutant one might be because of humidity or insufficient light, if its a mold problem it will spread to the other leaves (in which case u snip the infected parts off). how far along are those other larger plants? oh and i skate too haha, i never really got beyond varial flips and a few basic grinds, lately ive been working at surfing lol.. keep up the good work man, idk about u but the heat is threatening their growth rate on mine


thanks for the comments man!!! the mutant one seems to be growin out of its startin to look normal. the other big plants are both about 6 weeks old showed sex 1 week ago and have been grown 12/12 from seed!check out my other thread for more info on them and the others in room! https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-60.html well thanks again


----------



## howak47 (Aug 19, 2009)

HERES A FEW MORE PICS THE MUTANT ONE IS STARTIN TO LOOK BETTER! ALSO I TRIMMED SUM LEAFS OFF THE BIG ZONA IN AEROGARDEN AND TIED IT DOWN SO I COULD LOWER THE LIGHT BACK DOWN AND TO GIVE THE SPROUTS MORE ROOM TO GROW!WELL TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK


----------



## venom3 (Aug 19, 2009)

it's lookin good man..good luck


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HERES A FEW MORE PICS THE MUTANT ONE IS STARTIN TO LOOK BETTER! ALSO I TRIMMED SUM LEAFS OFF THE BIG ZONA IN AEROGARDEN AND TIED IT DOWN SO I COULD LOWER THE LIGHT BACK DOWN AND TO GIVE THE SPROUTS MORE ROOM TO GROW!WELL TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK


those are beautifull tight node lil indica seedling i only wish you had like one more cfl to throw in there. you can already start to see those are gonna be something real special

also i knew that mutant would turn around goo shit


----------



## howak47 (Aug 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> those are beautifull tight node lil indica seedling i only wish you had like one more cfl to throw in there. you can already start to see those are gonna be something real special
> 
> also i knew that mutant would turn around goo shit


thanks chitown!!!!! i just found a swivel lamp used for $1 that iam going to put on them when i get home from work!goin to put a 150watt replacement bulb in it!!! yea you were right!!!! iam glad the mutant turned around thanks again!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 20, 2009)

venom3 said:


> it's lookin good man..good luck


thanks for the comment venom !!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

good shit on the cheap new light. if you can do all this with cfls something tells me you would be a beast with some h.i.d.s


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

how much are you feeding the ones in the a/g? this strain is finickey with nutes you gotta start off real low and work your way up nice and easy


----------



## howak47 (Aug 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> how much are you feeding the ones in the a/g? this strain is finickey with nutes you gotta start off real low and work your way up nice and easy


I have been givin them 5ml of each nutrient in GH 3 part line thats under the recominded amount for week old sprouts!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 20, 2009)

well my new swivel light fuckin dont workbut i went and got a Y splitter and 
another new 150 watt replacement bulb! so now i have two 150 watt replacements and one 100watt cfl on the 4 sour kush!!!!!!tell mw what u all think!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 21, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well my new swivel light fuckin dont workbut i went and got a Y splitter and
> another new 150 watt replacement bulb! so now i have two 150 watt replacements and one 100watt cfl on the 4 sour kush!!!!!!tell mw what u all think!!!!


 
damn dude those look great. great job on the new light they will love it


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i bet those new lights will help out alot, lookin real good man, I just changed my setup tell me what you think. Kinda sized it down alittle


----------



## rasclot (Aug 21, 2009)

subscribed mate il be here for this journey good luck 2 yaras


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 21, 2009)

how close to the lights are the 2 soil ones? do you got a fan bro? then you can keep the plants like 2 inches from those cfls, you could just use a book or w/e ghetto rig those 2 to raise the platform. the ones in the a/g are gonna have to stretch to fill that void, because of the size of the zona. keep the cfls has close to the plants has you can w/o burning them


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 21, 2009)

ohh dey shtarten 2 so dems colours
comin out great bro
keeps it uppies
lolz


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> how close to the lights are the 2 soil ones? do you got a fan bro? then you can keep the plants like 2 inches from those cfls, you could just use a book or w/e ghetto rig those 2 to raise the platform. the ones in the a/g are gonna have to stretch to fill that void, because of the size of the zona. keep the cfls has close to the plants has you can w/o burning them


they are bout 3 inchs from the cfls had to move them up to take the pic!!!!i think this is goin to help dem out alot


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> damn dude those look great. great job on the new light they will love it


thanks chitown!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

rasclot said:


> subscribed mate il be here for this journey good luck 2 yaras


glad u are joinin in on the journey and thanks


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> Yeah i bet those new lights will help out alot, lookin real good man, I just changed my setup tell me what you think. Kinda sized it down alittle


thanks for the comments wonderi will check it out right now


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 21, 2009)

how much was that aerogarden?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> how much was that aerogarden?


i found it online for $169 and its a aerogarden pro200 oo yea u asked if i had a fan i have a big moving fan and a smaller one that sit beside the desk!


----------



## MarieJainLover (Aug 21, 2009)

howak47 said:


> i found it online for $169 and its a aerogarden pro200 oo yea u asked if i had a fan i have a big moving fan and a smaller one that sit beside the desk!


liking the setup, i just slaughtered my 2 larges plants (males), keep up the good work brasta


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

MarieJainLover said:


> liking the setup, i just slaughtered my 2 larges plants (males), keep up the good work brasta


thanks for the comments man!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

well i went and got a humidity meter and its at like 41% should i make it go up to 50% ? also my temp has gone up for sum reason so i moved the 2 fans closer to the plants and we will see if that lowers em back down to 78 or 79!!!!


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 21, 2009)

looking good brah....great work! It will all pay off in the end, check out the grow of mine..got more updated pics.


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 21, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well i went and got a humidity meter and its at like 41% should i make it go up to 50% ? also my temp has gone up for sum reason so i moved the 2 fans closer to the plants and we will see if that lowers em back down to 78 or 79!!!!


Looking nice man, i'm also having a little trouble keeping the temps down, need to pick up some bigger fans. I heard they have computer fans at wally world so i gotta check that out, hope you get them under control


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> looking good brah....great work! It will all pay off in the end, check out the grow of mine..got more updated pics.


thanks for da comment rebel  i will check it out right now


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> Looking nice man, i'm also having a little trouble keeping the temps down, need to pick up some bigger fans. I heard they have computer fans at wally world so i gotta check that out, hope you get them under control


yea i might have to get one more fan to put in room not sure yet!!!!thanks for your comment


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 22, 2009)

so how many actual cfl watts not equivelent watts do you got alltogather?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 22, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> so how many actual cfl watts not equivelent watts do you got alltogather?


well i got 1 65watt ,3 26watt and 5 42watt cfls witch is about 360watts!!! i also have the 2 foot florecent light and the 3 aerogarden lights


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 22, 2009)

oo ok thats more then i thought you had


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 22, 2009)

howak has went CFL CRAZY!! 

lol....looking good as always


----------



## howak47 (Aug 22, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> howak has went CFL CRAZY!!
> 
> lol....looking good as always


shit i only got 8 cfls i need sum more hahahaha


----------



## howak47 (Aug 22, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> oo ok thats more then i thought you had


ooops i only have 4 of the 42watt cfls i over counted hahahha


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 22, 2009)

lol! I wish my buddy would hurry up and sell me his 400w mh/hps setup..gotta go get a couple more cfls tonight.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 22, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> lol! I wish my buddy would hurry up and sell me his 400w mh/hps setup..gotta go get a couple more cfls tonight.


hahah dats funny iam bout to go get a couple more tonight to


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 22, 2009)

lol! what size/color?

(2-43w softwhites for me)


----------



## kho20 (Aug 22, 2009)

lol its almost like you cant get enough of the damn sprily wonders lol oh hey i went and got a pc case today lol i think im gonna give one of those a go what ya think


----------



## howak47 (Aug 22, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lol its almost like you cant get enough of the damn sprily wonders lol oh hey i went and got a pc case today lol i think im gonna give one of those a go what ya think


 I cant get enough of them hahahahah  hell yea man give it a try i would love to watch dat grow


----------



## kho20 (Aug 22, 2009)

lol hell im hopin itll work out hahaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 23, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hahah dats funny iam bout to go get a couple more tonight to


 
get more 42 watters


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 23, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> get more 42 watters


Yeah the walmart be me has the 45 watters for 97 cents lol just stocked up on 15 of them


----------



## Froman (Aug 23, 2009)

Lookin good man, could have swore i subscribed to this, keep us posted


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2009)

Froman said:


> Lookin good man, could have swore i subscribed to this, keep us posted


Thanks for the comment froman!!!!!


----------



## Froman (Aug 23, 2009)

No prob, just wish i could have been here for the most part, ima have try and read thru the pages


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2009)

Froman said:


> No prob, just wish i could have been here for the most part, ima have try and read thru the pages


well they will be 2 weeks old tomorrow so u have not missed to much !!!!!will have new pics tomorrow


----------



## mr773 (Aug 23, 2009)

*plants looking good just checked out the whole thread. keep up the good work oh yeah i had to subscribe got a chair and the pop corn 4 this!!!!!!*


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *plants looking good just checked out the whole thread. keep up the good work oh yeah i had to subscribe got a chair and the pop corn 4 this!!!!!!*


hahahahah thanks for the comments


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 23, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hahahahah thanks for the comments


Lets see some of them ladies man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 24, 2009)

bust out some pics for the peoples


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 24, 2009)

oooor not then i guess lol


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2009)

pics are bout to be up just got home from work gettin high 1st hahahahah


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2009)

ITS WEEK 2 THEY ARE DOING GREAT PH IN AEROGARDEN IS 6.3 THEY HAVE ALL BEEN GETTING 5ML OF EACH GH NUTRIENT FOR THE PAST WEEK SO THIS WEEK I AM GIVING THEM 6ML OF EACH.WELL HERES THE PICS LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK!!!!


ALSO WHEN DOES EVERYONE THINK I SHOULD TOPP? REMEMBER IAM ON 12/12 SO I NEED TO DO IT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 24, 2009)

damn kid those are coming out very nicely
good job


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> damn kid those are coming out very nicely
> good job


thanks for the comment fried


----------



## kho20 (Aug 24, 2009)

thier lookin great man i always like seein the pics you throw up never nothin bad hahaha


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2009)

kho20 said:


> thier lookin great man i always like seein the pics you throw up never nothin bad hahaha


thanks man!!!!hahahahaha lets hope we can keep it that way!!!


----------



## kho20 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh and i jus gave your thread five stars lmao now thats status


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 24, 2009)

lookin great idk if i posted already though....


----------



## kho20 (Aug 24, 2009)

lmao post whore ........ hey fried run up the star count haha


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> lookin great idk if i posted already though....


yea u allready did but thank you again hahahah


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2009)

kho20 said:


> oh and i jus gave your thread five stars lmao now thats status


hahahah thanks man !!!!!+REP


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 24, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hahahah thanks man !!!!!+REP


Those are looking great man, great job. Keep the pics coming


----------



## kho20 (Aug 24, 2009)

lol thank ya very much it still say i gotta pass some around on yours haha


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 24, 2009)

I gave you 5 stars man good thread, nice plants. You earned it. Now i just wish mine would grow a bit faster so i can smoke them


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> I gave you 5 stars man good thread, nice plants. You earned it. Now i just wish mine would grow a bit faster so i can smoke them


hey thANKS FoR the comment wonDer


----------



## Froman (Aug 24, 2009)

Not too sure on when to top man, why are you doin 12/12? why not veg em for like 2 weeks so they can get some growth in them flower em.


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 25, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hey thANKS FoR the comment wonDer


I topped mine alittle over a month old, handled it well. about a week later the stem broke and topped it again. So i think you should be fine


----------



## howak47 (Aug 25, 2009)

Froman said:


> Not too sure on when to top man, why are you doin 12/12? why not veg em for like 2 weeks so they can get some growth in them flower em.


well i allready had others just started to flower so i had no choice but to start these on 12/12 from seed but next grow will be on 18/6 but i can keep them from showing sex if i topp soon enough and just keep toppin them it will prolong the veg(thats what i have relized that works when growin from 12/12


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 25, 2009)

Froman said:


> Not too sure on when to top man, why are you doin 12/12? why not veg em for like 2 weeks so they can get some growth in them flower em.


 Whats up Howak
i agree man,ya should have let em vegg. a lil while to get sum growth and more budspots before flower...aint that what ya want?we all want!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 25, 2009)

next time veg those out. like i said before you can already see those are gonna be something real nice. peep out those fat ass indica leaves. im loving it good job


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 25, 2009)

also i wouldnt top them


----------



## meridan13 (Aug 25, 2009)

yo hooke me up with some beans chitown. hahah this strain looks awesome and its only been 2 weeks. i would def veg em right for at least 6 weeks like i do all my shit.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 25, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> also i wouldnt top them


well damn man oppps i just topped all of them but the mutant! but if u dont topp while doing 12/12 from seed they will show sex alot sooner! If u topp they will take longer before they show sex and will veg for longer (thats what i have found out from doin it) I hope they will be fine but iam sure they will cause i did the zona in aerogarden and the unknown girl that way and they are huge


----------



## howak47 (Aug 25, 2009)

well i topped 3 out of the 4 sour kush plants! i did not topp the mutant(#4) it is still small. this will probly be the only time i topp them but iam not sure!!!Heres sum pics tell me what u all think!ooo yea last pic is of my setup and the plants are all labeled


----------



## howak47 (Aug 25, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Whats up Howak
> i agree man,ya should have let em vegg. a lil while to get sum growth and more budspots before flower...aint that what ya want?we all want!


i allready had others dat just started to flower so i had no choice but to start these on 12/12 from seed but next grow with the other 3 beans will be on 18/6


----------



## kho20 (Aug 25, 2009)

lookin sweet man for sure you gonna try an clone what you topped from em? 

and damn chitown people jus beggin for em now i could never ask someone to give me shit thats jus not rite IMO lol


----------



## howak47 (Aug 25, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lookin sweet man for sure you gonna try an clone what you topped from em?
> 
> and damn chitown people jus beggin for em now i could never ask someone to give me shit thats jus not rite IMO lol


 iam not puttin nothing else in the grow room right now so no clones!!!!thanks for your comment!!!!hahahah Bean Beggin


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 25, 2009)

awwww man in my experiance those take a while to recover from being topped. i would have grown them single cola style with your setup, dont you see how close togather those nodes are? also you cut off one node to much a better thing to do would have been f.i.m. but good luck anyway


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 25, 2009)

topping with some veg time would have been a whole nother story though but they will still be fine they may just take a while to catch up. still no harm done this time mext week you should start to notice a diffent heavier smell


----------



## nellyatcha (Aug 25, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the comment fried


 
dont top then bro start super cropping . thats your best bet . since your 12/12 from seed.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 25, 2009)

those other mexican sativas are branchy by nature plus you have been topping them making them bushier those sour kush are all indica they grow low naturally and now even lowwer that you topped them in 1-2 weeks your gonna run into some problems man you need to do some serious training on them zonas


----------



## howak47 (Aug 25, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> those other mexican sativas are branchy by nature plus you have been topping them making them bushier those sour kush are all indica they grow low naturally and now even lowwer that you topped them in 1-2 weeks your gonna run into some problems man you need to do some serious training on them zonas


well we will see what happens hopefully they will be fine!. yea thats one zona in aerogarden it has not got any taller (thank god) but it is allready way bigger than i thought it would be i have never had one get this big in aerogarden before!!!i did not topp one of them so at least i will be able to see the difference in growth! can u go by my other thread i just posted sum new pics and a question bout another one of my plants can u take a look at it and tell me what u think?


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 25, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well we will see what happens hopefully they will be fine!. yea thats one zona in aerogarden it has not got any taller (thank god) but it is allready way bigger than i thought it would be i have never had one get this big in aerogarden before!!!i did not topp one of them so at least i will be able to see the difference in growth! can u go by my other thread i just posted sum new pics and a question bout another one of my plants can u take a look at it and tell me what u think?


I think the topped ones will end up turning out just nicely as always good work and keep them growing


----------



## howak47 (Aug 25, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> I think the topped ones will end up turning out just nicely as always good work and keep them growing


hahah thanks man i sure hope so iam betin they will be fine!!!! thanks again for da comments!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 26, 2009)

the sour kush vegges slow and doesnt stretch for shit in flower while sativas triple or quadruple good luck man tie them down


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 26, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> the sour kush vegges slow and doesnt stretch for shit in flower while sativas triple or quadruple good luck man tie them down


Yeah my sativa is getting really tall, only 4 days into flowering and it has grown over 5 inches  i love growing


----------



## howak47 (Aug 26, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> Yeah my sativa is getting really tall, only 4 days into flowering and it has grown over 5 inches  i love growing


yea they will strech thats for sure hahaha!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well 2 out of the 3 i topped yesterday allready have new growth (1 in soil and 1 in aerogarden)heres sum pics last one is of the sour kush i did not topp (the mutant)


----------



## kho20 (Aug 26, 2009)

wassup howackian lol the mutant i wonder if itll give you super powers like the power of flight or you could kill a yak from 200 yards away with MIND BULLETS... thats telekinesis bro


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 26, 2009)

That plant looks really yellow.. or is that just the lighting?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 26, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> That plant looks really yellow.. or is that just the lighting?


thats the lights and my flash went off!!! it is as green as the others


----------



## howak47 (Aug 26, 2009)

kho20 said:


> wassup howackian lol the mutant i wonder if itll give you super powers like the power of flight or you could kill a yak from 200 yards away with MIND BULLETS... thats telekinesis bro


 that would be the shit hahahahh i need sum of dim powers


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 26, 2009)

i hope they bounce back fast.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 26, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i hope they bounce back fast.


yea me to but it looks like they will cause i can allready see dat new growth


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 26, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea me to but it looks like they will cause i can allready see dat new growth


Yeah the new growth seemed to come pretty fast, i'm sure you will make a full recovery, good luck


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 27, 2009)

yea i just topped 3 of my zonas
one revealed itself yesterday well
prolly for a couple days there were mad balls thank god non poped near my flowering girls!!!
so 3 zonas left un sexed
3 were topped


----------



## kho20 (Aug 27, 2009)

howak47 said:


> that would be the shit hahahahh i need sum of dim powers


i kno rite lol itd be the tits for sure oh and my high as started a new thing around here my lil group is now instead of say damn im high ,stoned, blitz , etc...... i have them all saying damn im livid lol dont kno where it came from but it stuck jus thought id share that lol


----------



## MarieJainLover (Aug 27, 2009)

lookin good man, i like the mutant, keep up the good work


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

i hate these damn mutants..wait till you see mine.OMG!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 27, 2009)

MarieJainLover said:


> lookin good man, i like the mutant, keep up the good work


thanks for the comments man!!!!


----------



## kho20 (Aug 27, 2009)

lol i thought the tag said chitownsmokeasaur lol then i re read it and thought i thought it said chitownsmokesseur then i was like i must be high it clearly says sour lmao


----------



## howak47 (Aug 27, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lol i thought the tag said chitownsmokeasaur lol then i re read it and thought i thought it said chitownsmokesseur then i was like i must be high it clearly says sour lmao


hahahah yea u must be stoned lolololo


----------



## kho20 (Aug 27, 2009)

lol umm yep


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 28, 2009)

nothing wrong with being stoned


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> nothing wrong with being stoned


How about Smokosaurus lol I like it 

Subscribed 

How tall do these SK grow if not topped?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 28, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> How about Smokosaurus lol I like it
> 
> Subscribed
> 
> How tall do these SK grow if not topped?


 
when i veg them for 6 weeks and flowered for 8 they finished at under 3 feet tall. but this was under a 250 watt hps most of the time


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 28, 2009)

actually it was more like around 2.5 feet average some little taller by inch or 2 some smaller by that.
since howak did 12/12 from seed and is topping they will finish under a foot or around that


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> when i veg them for 6 weeks and flowered for 8 they finished at under 3 feet tall. but this was under a 250 watt hps most of the time


Thanks for the quick come back chitown. I supposed 250w HPS causes a little more stretch than 400w, but 3 ft is still very manageable. 


This must be some pretty good meds 

The closest thing I can find from the breeders is a strain called headband - OG Kush x Sour Diesel - shit looks dank


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 28, 2009)

WOW man thaqts sum nice lookin nugz ya got there!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 28, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> WOW man thaqts sum nice lookin nugz ya got there!


Wow I didn't realize that pic would take up the whole screen! Looks DANK though lol


----------



## howak47 (Aug 28, 2009)

yea man that shit looks dank as hell yummm


----------



## howak47 (Aug 29, 2009)

well all 3 that i topped have new growth on them 1st one is goin slower than the other 2 i topped!the mutant is doing really good now iam not going to topp it at all!heres a few pics tell me what u all think


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 29, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well all 3 that i topped have new growth on them 1st one is goin slower than the other 2 i topped!the mutant is doing really good now iam not going to topp it at all!heres a few pics tell me what u all think


They are looking real nice man, my buddy who sells chronic gave me a seed so if either one of these babies goes male i will have some breeding to do  never breed plants so this should be fun, I have dedicated more time to growing weed then i have put towards getting my degree which i am in the process of, its just so much funner xD as always howak good job man


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 29, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well all 3 that i topped have new growth on them 1st one is goin slower than the other 2 i topped!the mutant is doing really good now iam not going to topp it at all!heres a few pics tell me what u all think


The new growth looks vigorous - no stunting at all 

#5 (i think) looks a little top heavy, but you can always tie it up if you have to.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 29, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> The new growth looks vigorous - no stunting at all
> 
> #5 (i think) looks a little top heavy, but you can always tie it up if you have to.


thanks for comment man!! yea pic #5 is the mutant one that i did not topp i have it pined down to one side with a paper clip it should do good!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 29, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> They are looking real nice man, my buddy who sells chronic gave me a seed so if either one of these babies goes male i will have some breeding to do  never breed plants so this should be fun, I have dedicated more time to growing weed then i have put towards getting my degree which i am in the process of, its just so much funner xD as always howak good job man


what kind of bean did your buddy give u?i would like to breed sum never done it before either!!thanks for your comments man


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 29, 2009)

howak47 said:


> what kind of bean did your buddy give u?i would like to breed sum never done it before either!!thanks for your comments man


Not really sure, he called the bud OG something so who knows really haha, and yeah same here i want to do some breeding, see what comes of it


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 30, 2009)

those look great howak. good shit there comming along real well


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

well they have grown alot IN JUST ONE DAY were i topped them!LOOK BACK AT DAY 19 AND U WILL SEE WHAT IAM TALKIN ABOUT!!!!! the mutant plant looks good i pinned it down on its side!iam thinking about transplanting the bigger one thats in soil to a little bigger container maybe tomorrow!!!i love the way the leaves look on these plantsnice n fat!!!heres sum pics ENJOY!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> those look great howak. good shit there comming along real well


THANKS MAN!!!!


----------



## meridan13 (Aug 30, 2009)

looks good howak i hateeeee 3 finger leaves though they look so ugly. cant wait to see some real fan leaves on those babies


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 30, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well they have grown alot IN JUST ONE DAY were i topped them!LOOK BACK AT DAY 19 AND U WILL SEE WHAT IAM TALKIN ABOUT!!!!! the mutant plant looks good i pinned it down on its side!iam thinking about transplanting the bigger one thats in soil to a little bigger container maybe tomorrow!!!i love the way the leaves look on these plantsnice n fat!!!heres sum pics ENJOY!!!!


 
yeah i love the way the leaves look all fat tooo!!!! have they started to stink yet? they should by now. keep it up man your making my strain look good. lol those plants are the opitimy of perfection. i bet you love growing them high grade indicas now huh? if i was you after this last mid harvest i would concentrate on the sour kush keep a good mother for the next grow and grow this strain alone let them veg big. dude you are gonna shit you pants when you see how dank those fuckers get!!!!!!!!! im sure in your area people will offer to pay 25-30 a g for that thats what i got offerd over here. i'm glad i chose you to represent me. you got some skills my man!!!! i might even send you my 250 watt hps bro if your down to pay for shipping of it. you def. got potential has a grower. show them love, and they will show you love back.


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 30, 2009)

lol sponsored grows are the shit, and yeah those plants are looking nice as hell man. I'm gonna start my next little project here in a bit, more strains and more wattage haha, + rep man


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah i love the way the leaves look all fat tooo!!!! have they started to stink yet? they should by now. keep it up man your making my strain look good. lol those plants are the opitimy of perfection. i bet you love growing them high grade indicas now huh? if i was you after this last mid harvest i would concentrate on the sour kush keep a good mother for the next grow and grow this strain alone let them veg big. dude you are gonna shit you pants when you see how dank those fuckers get!!!!!!!!! im sure in your area people will offer to pay 25-30 a g for that thats what i got offerd over here. i'm glad i chose you to represent me. you got some skills my man!!!! i might even send you my 250 watt hps bro if your down to pay for shipping of it. you def. got potential has a grower. show them love, and they will show you love back.


yea man iam loven growin this shit lololol cant wait to do the other 3 on the 18/6 light and get them big has hell! people around here pay $25-30 gram for purp and shit like that! but iam not goin to sell any of this shit if its as dank as u say it islololollo. iam thinkin bout gettin a small hps light maybe near christmas time!dont want any thing to big though! MAN THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS AND THE COMMENTS MAN


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> lol sponsored grows are the shit, and yeah those plants are looking nice as hell man. I'm gonna start my next little project here in a bit, more strains and more wattage haha, + rep man


HAHAH YEA CHITOWN HOOKED ME UP !!!! THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS WONDERAND THE REP!!!!!LET ME KNOW WHEN U START DAT UP!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> looks good howak i hateeeee 3 finger leaves though they look so ugly. cant wait to see some real fan leaves on those babies


THANKS MAN!!!! I WAS TALKIN BOUT THE 2 LEAVES WITH THE 7 FINGERS ON THE ONE IN THE SOIL!!!!


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Aug 30, 2009)

loose vaginas look like sad old men


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

OK


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 30, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea man iam loven growin this shit lololol cant wait to do the other 3 on the 18/6 light and get them big has hell! people around here pay $25-30 gram for purp and shit like that! but iam not goin to sell any of this shit if its as dank as u say it islololollo. iam thinkin bout gettin a small hps light maybe near christmas time!dont want any thing to big though! MAN THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS AND THE COMMENTS MAN


 
due just wait. the amount of crystall are gonna trip you out. the smell is soo strong it leaks from the pores of glass jars over time. its over 20% thc.!!!! they smell soooooo bad like a skunks asshole!!!! the bud looks bomb in bud form, and even broken up ready to roll up it still looks sick. i promise you that you will never build a tolerence to this shit!!!! you will get high off like 1-2 good rips!!!! and the fan leaves even have lots of crystalls. i figure within 1-2 more weeks they will show sex. then the real fun begins. you will have people drooling in no time. and has of right now only you me, and my boy poplars have this strain. noone else in the world has this shit. u can find og kush crossed with sour d but noone has crossed it to bubba atleast not for sale.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> due just wait. the amount of crystall are gonna trip you out. the smell is soo strong it leaks from the pores of glass jars over time. its over 20% thc.!!!! they smell soooooo bad like a skunks asshole!!!! the bud looks bomb in bud form, and even broken up ready to roll up it still looks sick. i promise you that you will never build a tolerence to this shit!!!! you will get high off like 1-2 good rips!!!! and the fan leaves even have lots of crystalls. i figure within 1-2 more weeks they will show sex. then the real fun begins. you will have people drooling in no time. and has of right now only you me, and my boy poplars have this strain. noone else in the world has this shit. u can find og kush crossed with sour d but noone has crossed it to bubba atleast not for sale.


HAHAHAH MAN U GOT MY FUCIN MOUTH WATERIN RIGHT NOW TALKIN BOUT DAT SHIT I CANT WAIT  AND DATS THE SHIT WE THE ONLY ONES WID THIS SHIT LOLOLOLLO I ITRIED TO LOOK IT UP AND U ARE RIGHT NOT FOR SALE HAHAH HEY WHAT KIND OF COLERS DOES THE PLANT HAVE ITS NOT A PURPLE IS IT?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 30, 2009)

no no purple. it has a lighter green buds, that look white to the eye, they ooze thc. the hairs are a lighter orange almost peach like color, it kinda is a bit on the leafey side has most indicas are, but like i said the leaves are frosted. harvest 8-9 weeks after you first see hairs, and its done to perfection. they grown an bloom pretty uniform like almost like clones would. 2 distinc pheno types one pure indica leaning bubba kush, other about 80-85% indica leaning sour d.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> no no purple. it has a lighter green buds, that look white to the eye, they ooze thc. the hairs are a lighter orange almost peach like color, it kinda is a bit on the leafey side has most indicas are, but like i said the leaves are frosted. harvest 8-9 weeks after you first see hairs, and its done to perfection. they grown an bloom pretty uniform like almost like clones would. 2 distinc pheno types one pure indica leaning bubba kush, other about 80-85% indica leaning sour d.


sounds great man i cant wait i just hope they are female! what has been your luck with this strain more male or u get more females usally? right here latly i have been havin pretty good luck wid the ladies hahaha hope it stays that way!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 30, 2009)

i usually get around 60% females with this strain. first generation i had 3 plants 2 were female. so above average


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i usually get around 60% females with this strain. first generation i had 3 plants 2 were female. so above average


ok cool man i want all 4 to be female hahahhah


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 30, 2009)

i hope so im rooting for u man.


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah man all 4 would be the shit, good luck


----------



## howak47 (Aug 31, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> Yeah man all 4 would be the shit, good luck


thanks man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 1, 2009)

you should post some updated pics by the end of the week im anxious to see how much they have grown bro!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 1, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> you should post some updated pics by the end of the week im anxious to see how much they have grown bro!


heres sum updated pics for u man!!!!!they are doin great growin like crazy!!!!! I took 2 pics of each plant what does everyone think?????


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 2, 2009)

damn that looks fantastic just like i rememberd them. those are some meaty mother fuckers huh? the topped ones are now getting ready to veg out faster and thicker in the days to come.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 2, 2009)

WELL I TRANSPLANTED THE BIGGEST SOUR KUSH TODAY!!!I FOUND A GOOD CONTAINER THAT FIT GOOD ON THE DESK!!!! HERES SUM PICS!!! WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK?


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 2, 2009)

*I think you've got some real beauties there!* 

Sorry I've been so MIA lately.... this heat has truly been kicking my ass!


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 2, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL I TRANSPLANTED THE BIGGEST SOUR KUSH TODAY!!!I FOUND A GOOD CONTAINER THAT FIT GOOD ON THE DESK!!!! HERES SUM PICS!!! WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK?


Looking great - very stocky!


----------



## rebelfied (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking great bro! Good work, keep it up man


----------



## howak47 (Sep 2, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> *I think you've got some real beauties there!*
> 
> Sorry I've been so MIA lately.... this heat has truly been kicking my ass!


Thanks for the comment kat!!!! thats ok i know that heat gota suck ass!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 2, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Looking great - very stocky!


thanks green!!!!! thanks for the rep also


----------



## howak47 (Sep 2, 2009)

rebelfied said:


> Looking great bro! Good work, keep it up man


thanks for the comment rebel!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2009)

Lookin good man, as always


----------



## howak47 (Sep 2, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3016913]Lookin good man, as always[/QUOTE]
hahahah thanks man!!!!! they are really growin now


----------



## poplars (Sep 3, 2009)

hey chitown is it bubba kush or budda kush? or did you send havok different seeds? 

either way I'm stoked to grow this


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 3, 2009)

str8 bubba wtf is budda kush?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 3, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL I TRANSPLANTED THE BIGGEST SOUR KUSH TODAY!!!I FOUND A GOOD CONTAINER THAT FIT GOOD ON THE DESK!!!! HERES SUM PICS!!! WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK?


 
those look fucking amazing man keep up that good shit!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> str8 bubba wtf is budda kush?



haha i was wondering that, i was like budda kush?

so its Bubba Kush then right? my fav strain, its all i smoke


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3018996]haha i was wondering that, i was like budda kush?

so its Bubba Kush then right? my fav strain, its all i smoke[/QUOTE]


budda and sour d are my fav. strains. sour d is very similer to og kush but i like sour d over og. i also prefer bubba over og and sour d. bubba kush is a beast!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2009)

Yea man i gotta say im obsessed with it haha, the clinic i go to always has over 5 types of bubba, so thats all buy, gets me every time, i love that indica head high

OG Kush is overrated, i mean yea is bomb, but its nothing too special, maybe a couple years ago but people hype it up alot


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3019030]Yea man i gotta say im obsessed with it haha, the clinic i go to always has over 5 types of bubba, so thats all buy, gets me every time, i love that indica head high

OG Kush is overrated, i mean yea is bomb, but its nothing too special, maybe a couple years ago but people hype it up alot[/QUOTE]

i used a pure short indica pheno of bubba and the most indica pheno of sour d i could get


----------



## howak47 (Sep 3, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> str8 bubba wtf is budda kush?


damit i just noticed i named the thread budda instead of Bubba! is there any way to change this?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 3, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> those look fucking amazing man keep up that good shit!!!


thanks for the comment man!!!!


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 3, 2009)

nope no way to change it. lookin good howak! i cant wait to see some sex!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 3, 2009)

well today two of the sour kush plants showed that they are FEMALE (one in aerogarden and the big one in soil)The hairs are to small to take pic of right now but here is a couple of pics of the 2 that showed!!!!! 1st pic is labeled!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice man, now that i know this is bubba kush i wanna really see them in flowering, one of my save strains, crossed with sour D is gonna be bomb, im drooling just thinking about it


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 3, 2009)

nice im glad that you have 2 females! how tall are they now?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 3, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> nice im glad that you have 2 females! how tall are they now?


NOT SURE HOW TALL THEY ARE BUT THEY ARE SHORT !WILL FIND OUT TOMORROW WHEN LIGHTS COME ON!!! THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS


----------



## howak47 (Sep 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3021723]Nice man, now that i know this is bubba kush i wanna really see them in flowering, one of my save strains, crossed with sour D is gonna be bomb, im drooling just thinking about it[/QUOTE]
THANKS MAN YEA I PUT BUDDA ON THE THREAD NAME BY MISTAKE OPPS HAHAHAHAH GLAD U WILL BE WATCHIN THANKS AGAIN FOR COMMENTS


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 3, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well today two of the sour kush plants showed that they are FEMALE (one in aerogarden and the big one in soil)The hairs are to small to take pic of right now but here is a couple of pics of the 2 that showed!!!!! 1st pic is labeled!!!!!


fuck yeah nigga thats whats up 2 females? i know they smell nice already huh? those plant prolly range in heigh from like 3-5 inches. nice short stock stanky danky indicas. just like they were bred out to be


----------



## howak47 (Sep 3, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> fuck yeah nigga thats whats up 2 females? i know they smell nice already huh? those plant prolly range in heigh from like 3-5 inches. nice short stock stanky danky indicas. just like they were bred out to be


yea man they are startin to get a nice smell to them!!!iam so happy that dat big one is a female i just felt sure it would be a male!!!! now waiting on the other 2 to show what they are!!! thanks for the comments and also for this great lookin strain


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 3, 2009)

i am very interested how they would do with 12/12 from seed cuzz i neevr ran them like that. now for sure in 8 weeks you will want to harvest or seriously consider when to harvest this is a fast blooming strain


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 3, 2009)

it is a fucking absolute necessity you get one more big ass cfl in there on that sour kush!!!! turn your fans on high if needed for higer temps


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 3, 2009)

those plants will be done around the same time or before those other sativa plants.


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats on the females man, lets keep our fingers crossed until the rest show  Glad to see your efforts are paying off lol, take it easy man


----------



## dewclaw (Sep 4, 2009)

ive read every single fucking post on this thread it took me 2 hours and i have not been here for a while but i feel a connection watching these things grow from seedlings to teenagers<3 lol


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

dewclaw said:


> ive read every single fucking post on this thread it took me 2 hours and i have not been here for a while but i feel a connection watching these things grow from seedlings to teenagers<3 lol


hahahah thanks for watchin man!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> those plants will be done around the same time or before those other sativa plants.


yea thats what i was lthinking to


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> it is a fucking absolute necessity you get one more big ass cfl in there on that sour kush!!!! turn your fans on high if needed for higer temps


i will figure sumthing out i might move the tripod with the 300w thats on the unknown girl in it over on them!!! my fans are on high and i just put another fan in there on my airvent so its pullin the cool air over to the plants


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> Congrats on the females man, lets keep our fingers crossed until the rest show  Glad to see your efforts are paying off lol, take it easy man


thanks for the comments man !!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

well i moved the 300w light on tripod off the unknown girl and put it on the sour kush plants!!!!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 4, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well i moved the 300w light on tripod off the unknown girl and put it on the sour kush plants!!!!!!


 damn man im not subscribed to this one i would have been here the whole time man if i would have known those plants look beautiful man im gonna go to the first page and go through it all


----------



## nellyatcha (Sep 4, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well they have grown alot IN JUST ONE DAY were i topped them!LOOK BACK AT DAY 19 AND U WILL SEE WHAT IAM TALKIN ABOUT!!!!! the mutant plant looks good i pinned it down on its side!iam thinking about transplanting the bigger one thats in soil to a little bigger container maybe tomorrow!!!i love the way the leaves look on these plantsnice n fat!!!heres sum pics ENJOY!!!!


 
looking nice and check my grows out 


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/231851-grow-journal-crystal-lworyder-1-a-4.html#post3024226


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 4, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well i moved the 300w light on tripod off the unknown girl and put it on the sour kush plants!!!!!!


 
great job they needed that extra light. man they look great


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 4, 2009)

your feeding them bloom nutes right?


----------



## volcomrider157 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey man looking good, diggin the skateboard man! lol


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> your feeding them bloom nutes right?


yea they have been gettin the 3 part GH line the whole time!!!!! that extra light is goin to do them good glad i moved it and thanks for the comments


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> damn man im not subscribed to this one i would have been here the whole time man if i would have known those plants look beautiful man im gonna go to the first page and go through it all


hahahah well keep watchin there goin to have sum dank buds comein soonthanks for the comments!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

nellyatcha said:


> looking nice and check my grows out
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/231851-grow-journal-crystal-lworyder-1-a-4.html#post3024226


thanks man and i will check it out!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

volcomrider157 said:


> Hey man looking good, diggin the skateboard man! lol


hahaha thanks!!! yea that skateboard holds sum of the lights up lololol


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 4, 2009)

Damn, just now noticed that huge stalk in your AG! 

Two females already, YAY! Considering males usually show sex before females, you've probably got a good chance of the others being girls too!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 4, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Damn, just now noticed that huge stalk in your AG!
> 
> Two females already, YAY! Considering males usually show sex before females, you've probably got a good chance of the others being girls too!


 yea i was gonna comment on that huge ass stalk eariler it is big and in an ag damn props my friend


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Damn, just now noticed that huge stalk in your AG!
> 
> Two females already, YAY! Considering males usually show sex before females, you've probably got a good chance of the others being girls too!


yea thats a female zona with the big ass stalk hahahah i hope the other 2 are female as well lolol thanks for the comments


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea i was gonna comment on that huge ass stalk eariler it is big and in an ag damn props my friend


hahah thanks pit yea i was shocked at how big it got being in the aerogarden but those GH nutrients really help alot thanks again for the comments


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Sep 4, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hahah thanks pit yea i was shocked at how big it got being in the aerogarden but those GH nutrients really help alot thanks again for the comments


Looking good man, i'm switching to 12/12 tonight to get this one done so i can make some room for the newest batch haha, got my fingers crossed since this is the last plant to flower lol wish me luck and keep up the good stuff man


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> Looking good man, i'm switching to 12/12 tonight to get this one done so i can make some room for the newest batch haha, got my fingers crossed since this is the last plant to flower lol wish me luck and keep up the good stuff man


hell yea go for it man!!!i got my fingers crossed for u!!!thanks for the comments


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 4, 2009)

yooo there is a great chance the 2 remaining ones will be female, and i thought u moved that 300 watt eq. floro on the kush plants dog? if i was you i would just move most of those sativas outside or get more light for the kush. after this grow your only gonna wanna grow the sour kush and wont bother with those reggies.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 4, 2009)

i'll bet any money those sour kush will be done the same time or even before your sativas. 8 weeks from now the ones that showed sex will be ready


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yooo there is a great chance the 2 remaining ones will be female, and i thought u moved that 300 watt eq. floro on the kush plants dog? if i was you i would just move most of those sativas outside or get more light for the kush. after this grow your only gonna wanna grow the sour kush and wont bother with those reggies.


i did move the 3oowatt eq on them pics of it at top of page 39!!!!!yea iam ready to be done with the other plants but i just cant move the rest outside goin to have to finish them inside!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i'll bet any money those sour kush will be done the same time or even before your sativas. 8 weeks from now the ones that showed sex will be ready


yea iam sure they will finish way before the other big sativas iam hopeing that the other 2 are female as well


----------



## kho20 (Sep 4, 2009)

omg ive been gone awhile it seems like yesterday you were germinatin haha their lookin snazzy , oh and keep an eye out im thinkin harvest this next week YAY


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

kho20 said:


> omg ive been gone awhile it seems like yesterday you were germinatin haha their lookin snazzy , oh and keep an eye out im thinkin harvest this next week YAY


hahah yea those 2 went from seed to showin sex in 25 days really fast!!! thanks for the comments and i will be sure to check your harvest out let me know when u r goin to do it!!!!!


----------



## kho20 (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah that is quick as hell haha yeah i gotta find my scopeso i can get it rite lol or ill jus have to guess completly ones gettin real close the other is gonna take a lil longer


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 5, 2009)

next on the breeding agenda heavey duty fruitey crossed with sur kush by next summer this will be accomplished


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 5, 2009)

Chitown, do you have any photos of males right before harvesting them for pollen? I've got a NL male that I moved to my back yard the day after it showed sex. How far into flowering would you recommend I let the male get without risking my current girls being pollenated? (They're indoors, but of course that doesn't guarantee their safety.) Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 5, 2009)

isolate the male by itself in a room with no fans as soon has you see its a male, then let it chill for a few days untill a pollin sack or two opens, then wrap it up with a plastic bag black works best cuzz u can see pollin better, and tape it shut at the stem and let it chill for a few days, finally before you collect the pollin shake the plant with bag still on it. open the bag up from the top leaving the bottom still taped up you should see the pollin at the bottom, collect that and mix it with a lil veg. oil and use a q-tip to pollinate certain buds


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks!  Veg. oil, eh? Never heard of that one, just using a brush to pollenate like you'd apply makeup. (Well, not *you*, but you know what I mean. LOL)


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 5, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Thanks!  Veg. oil, eh? Never heard of that one, just using a brush to pollenate like you'd apply makeup. (Well, not *you*, but you know what I mean. LOL)


 
yeah similer to that


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 5, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> isolate the male by itself in a room with no fans as soon has you see its a male, then let it chill for a few days untill a pollin sack or two opens, then wrap it up with a plastic bag black works best cuzz u can see pollin better, and tape it shut at the stem and let it chill for a few days, finally before you collect the pollin shake the plant with bag still on it. open the bag up from the top leaving the bottom still taped up you should see the pollin at the bottom, collect that and mix it with a lil veg. oil and use a q-tip to pollinate certain buds



nice post man +REP


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 5, 2009)

thank you sicc. hows cali is still too hot for you?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 5, 2009)

hot as a mother fucer, should be coolin down soon, always this hot at the end of summer haha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 5, 2009)

lol crank up th a/c


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 5, 2009)

haha i wish


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 5, 2009)

got any pics of those hairs! i cant wait to see them start budding!


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 5, 2009)

Bet you're glad you don't live inland though, eh SICC? 

A/C is full blast here, and it's still been unbearable. We take the loss w/the electric bill.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 6, 2009)

yooooooo howak when those are done bro.... smoke it down dog!!! lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 6, 2009)

hook up some updates in a few days


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2009)

hes been laggin, where you at?!?!?!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Kat,,,, Chitown don't post pics!!!! Ahahahahhha

sup Chitown got pics??? Lmao


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 6, 2009)

Chicken....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 6, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Chicken....


 
yup im chicken


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Hahahaha. Nah, Chitowns a "big baller"... Pics will get him on the "radar".....heeheh


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 6, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hahahaha. Nah, Chitowns a "big baller"... Pics will get him on the "radar".....heeheh


 
YOUR TALKING ALL CRAZY NPW BRO. stop spreading rumors


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 6, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> YOUR TALKING ALL CRAZY NOW BRO. stop spreading rumors


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 6, 2009)

Big or small op, most of us prefer to be off the grid.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Hahaha j/k.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 6, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Big or small op, most of us prefer to be off the grid.


 
lmao


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey, it's better than being off our rockers!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 6, 2009)

lol all you guys are great company. i g2g ill talkt to yall laterz


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

I just got back from the lake all weekend i will post sum pics later tonight but i have bad news and good news the other two showed sex the mutant is a girl but the other one in aerogarden is a male and heres the really bad news the female in the aerogarden looks like shit!!!! I took it out and looked at the bottom where the roots start and it was mushy and allmost in half i put it in a new spung and made it tight maybe it will recover but its not lookin good


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2009)

damn that sucs, i hope she's alright, that should be in the AG guide, DO NOT LEAVE FOR A WEEKEND haha, thats how it always happends


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 7, 2009)

howak47 said:


> I just got back from the lake all weekend i will post sum pics later tonight but i have bad news and good news the other two showed sex the mutant is a girl but the other one in aerogarden is a male and heres the really bad news the female in the aerogarden looks like shit!!!! I took it out and looked at the bottom where the roots start and it was mushy and allmost in half i put it in a new spung and made it tight maybe it will recover but its not lookin good


 
ok calm down soo you got 3 out of 4 females? thats fucking fantastic 75% female to male ratio. i usually get a little better then half to with this strain.
how does that one a/g plant look like shit? post a few pics so we can figure out what went wrong. those soil plants are still good right?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ok calm down soo you got 3 out of 4 females? thats fucking fantastic 75% female to male ratio. i usually get a little better then half to with this strain.
> how does that one a/g plant look like shit? post a few pics so we can figure out what went wrong. those soil plants are still good right?


yea i got 3 out of 4 female but it looks like iam about to only have 2 i think the stem rotted heres a couple of pics see if u can tell what went wrong!!!! the 2 in the soil are doing great they are the other females!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3041499]damn that sucs, i hope she's alright, that should be in the AG guide, DO NOT LEAVE FOR A WEEKEND haha, thats how it always happends[/QUOTE]
yea it sucks !!! hahaha i did not just leave em alone my girl keep my res full and looked out for em while i was gone !!!!i have been teaching her what to do!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

Heres sum pics of the white hairs on the 2 sour kushs in soil!!!the 1st pic is all 4 sourkush labeled male and female!!last couple of pics are of the the nuts on the 1 male sourkush plant!!!


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 7, 2009)

im gonna cry that plant looks horrible, just a string of bad luck though. RIP little girl. at least you have two more! burn it down for her yo! and for me cuz im clean 7 days today to get ready for a drug test. i know its very depressing for me. ive been coping with lots and lots of beer!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2009)

looks like stem rot,

are your sponges covered?

try here

i think the rot section is at the bottom

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 7, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/hydroponics-aeroponics/537929d1252361610t-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda-4toppssourkush.jpg
i love this one!

idk how to make that a pic bump but ne one know how to do that? the four top one is looking amazing. it will be a great smoke man!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3042974]looks like stem rot,

are your sponges covered?

try here

i think the rot section is at the bottom

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688[/QUOTE]
yea it has been covered the whole time!! do u think it may have just slide to far down and just got to much water?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3042974]looks like stem rot,

are your sponges covered?

try here

i think the rot section is at the bottom

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688[/QUOTE]
thanks for the info thats a great page lots of info!!!! ooo yea +REP


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/hydroponics-aeroponics/537929d1252361610t-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda-4toppssourkush.jpg
> i love this one!
> 
> idk how to make that a pic bump but ne one know how to do that? the four top one is looking amazing. it will be a great smoke man!


hahaha thanks for the comment man !!!! what is a pic bump????


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 7, 2009)

just when someone likes a pic that u put up as a thumbnail and they bump it to make it bigger on their post. like how my pics look on my site


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> just when someone likes a pic that u put up as a thumbnail and they bump it to make it bigger on their post. like how my pics look on my site


ooo ok yea i have no idea how to do that but i would like to know how to do it!!!


----------



## kho20 (Sep 7, 2009)

MMEEEE TOOO lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 7, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Heres sum pics of the white hairs on the 2 sour kushs in soil!!!the 1st pic is all 4 sourkush labeled male and female!!last couple of pics are of the the nuts on the 1 male sourkush plant!!!


 
well the remaining two females look great. esp that topped one. it was worth it to top theese 12/12 from seed once huh. i usually dont top this strain but veg it out 6 weeks and it finishes at like 2.5 feet. well i owuld remove that male. and concentrate those cfls more on them two lovely ladies bro


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 7, 2009)

maybe try some lst on that 4 cola plant little by litte being carefull not to snap the stem, and open it up better and throw some cfl light all in that bitch real close like


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> maybe try some lst on that 4 cola plant little by litte being carefull not to snap the stem, and open it up better and throw some cfl light all in that bitch real close like


yea i was thinking bout doin that but iam goin to let it grow just a little more before i tie it down!!! what should i do with the male?iam thinking bout transplanting it into sum soil and tryin to get sum pollin off him! what do u think?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> well the remaining two females look great. esp that topped one. it was worth it to top theese 12/12 from seed once huh. i usually dont top this strain but veg it out 6 weeks and it finishes at like 2.5 feet. well i owuld remove that male. and concentrate those cfls more on them two lovely ladies bro


yea topping them worked good on that one!!!iam ready to finish this other shit and grow those other 3 beans on 18/6 for the full 6 weeks!!!i moved the lights even closer since its really just those 2 left cause i dont think the other female is goin to live past tomorrow


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2009)

when did you top her? how long into 12/12 was it?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 7, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea topping them worked good on that one!!!iam ready to finish this other shit and grow those other 3 beans on 18/6 for the full 6 weeks!!!i moved the lights even closer since its really just those 2 left cause i dont think the other female is goin to live past tomorrow


good shit on light adjustment.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 7, 2009)

do what you want with that male but if you wanna harvest some pollin move that fucker out asap to a still air enviorment thats sealed.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 7, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3045021]when did you top her? how long into 12/12 was it?[/QUOTE]


i think like around 2 weeks or some took a week to start back up vigorous growth but worked well i gotta say.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2009)

cool, I wanted to topp mine that i got goin, but wasnt sure since its 12/12, i'll have to go bc and take a look at the pics,


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3045021]when did you top her? how long into 12/12 was it?[/QUOTE]
i think i topped them about the 2nd week but two of them showed sex on day 25 other 2 showed 3 days later


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> do what you want with that male but if you wanna harvest some pollin move that fucker out asap to a still air enviorment thats sealed.


yea iam goin to get it out tomorrow after i get home from work!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3045102]cool, I wanted to topp mine that i got goin, but wasnt sure since its 12/12, i'll have to go bc and take a look at the pics,[/QUOTE]
i think toppin while doin 12/12 from seed works good !!! i just posted sum more pics on the zona thread of 3 more females that are startin to bud ,2 of them have been topped and are 12/12 from seed check it out


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2009)

just went back, amazing how fast they started to take off after that topp, props and a +REP you to Chi, some great genetics, my last grow i had some similar results, i got a whole bag of seeds from a dispensary i go to here in cali


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3045235]just went back, amazing how fast they started to take off after that topp, props and a +REP you to Chi, some great genetics, my last grow i had some similar results, i got a whole bag of seeds from a dispensary i go to here in cali[/QUOTE]
yea they grew really fast !!! thanks for the rep  wish i had a fucin dispensary to go to


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2009)

yea it was a while ago, only placr i've had been goin for like 2 years, its like 3 1/2 almost 4 now

but i do eventually wanna order some seeds


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 8, 2009)

howak47 said:


> i think toppin while doin 12/12 from seed works good !!! i just posted sum more pics on the zona thread of 3 more females that are startin to bud ,2 of them have been topped and are 12/12 from seed check it out


 topping 12 12 from seed is the way to go with lst ive had great results topping em ive done it to everything since as much as possible tried to fimm em too it only worked so far for me once but topping ive notcied growth in two days or sp afterwards hey guys purp might post some pics for me of the setup i built im gonna get it running as soon as possible ive still got two leaks but i dident have plyers last night


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 8, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3045235]just went back, amazing how fast they started to take off after that topp, props and a +REP you to Chi, some great genetics, my last grow i had some similar results, i got a whole bag of seeds from a dispensary i go to here in cali[/QUOTE]


thank you very much sicc. in the very near future i will be doing some more breeding. how does sour kush crossed with heaey duty fruity sound? i only have 2 beans of h.d.f. so i hope i get a male and a female to play with


----------



## howak47 (Sep 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> thank you very much sicc. in the very near future i will be doing some more breeding. how does sour kush crossed with heaey duty fruity sound? i only have 2 beans of h.d.f. so i hope i get a male and a female to play with


YEA MAN THAT SHIT WOULD BE SUM DANK


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2009)

sounds bomb, i had my own mix, Bubba Kush X Mystery Indica, seedlings died off tho


----------



## howak47 (Sep 8, 2009)

Well i went ahead and tied all 4 topps down shes doin good 1st pics are before and after i tied them down next couple are of both females and last pic is of the white hairs what do u all think?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 8, 2009)

well no more sour kush in aerogarden for now 2nd pic is of the sour kush male i put it in 32oz cup iam planning on tryin to get sum pollin off him!!!! AND THE LAST PIC IS OF THE DEAD FEMALE


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 8, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Well i went ahead and tied all 4 topps down shes doin good 1st pics are before and after i tied them down next couple are of both females and last pic is of the white hairs what do u all think?


 lookin good howak man i got a forrest going..


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2009)

Srry bout the loss, everything else is goin great, hope the male produces some pollen for ya


----------



## howak47 (Sep 8, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3050323]Srry bout the loss, everything else is goin great, hope the male produces some pollen for ya[/QUOTE]
thanks sicc !yea iam hopein to get sum pollin so i can hopefully stop growin reg and midsthanks again for the comments


----------



## howak47 (Sep 8, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> lookin good howak man i got a forrest going..


thanks man!!! i just checked it out u do have a jungle


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 8, 2009)

that male is a supream specimen


----------



## howak47 (Sep 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> that male is a supream specimen


thanks man!! yea iam tryin to think of a place to put it !hes just in another room right now


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 8, 2009)

what are you planning o pollinate?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> what are you planning o pollinate?


not sure yet maybe one of the 3 smaller ones or i could pollinate one little bud on the sourkush what do u think i should do?


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Sep 8, 2009)

howak47 said:


> not sure yet maybe one of the 3 smaller ones or i could pollinate one little bud on the sourkush what do u think i should do?


Yo howak just made a new club go check it out


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 8, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Well i went ahead and tied all 4 topps down shes doin good 1st pics are before and after i tied them down next couple are of both females and last pic is of the white hairs what do u all think?


Looking great, AK!  If it were me, I'd tie that one stalk much lower, and the others a bit lower if possible.  It'll still allow a lot more light to penetrate below as is, but when they're tied down *very* low, the auxins are no longer focusing only on the top.... that's what makes larger bud sites at the lower points. More light penetrating below the canopy is really just a nice side effect.


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Sep 8, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Looking great, AK!  If it were me, I'd tie that one stalk much lower, and the others a bit lower if possible.  It'll still allow a lot more light to penetrate below as is, but when they're tied down *very* low, the auxins are no longer focusing only on the top.... that's what makes larger bud sites at the lower points. More light penetrating below the canopy is really just a nice side effect.


Looks really nice Kat i'm gonna go alot lower on my next plants. Didn;t know it mattered exactly how low you went


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 9, 2009)

That's AK's plant, not mine.  I re-posted it to have a good look at how much lower they can go. 

It doesn't "matter" per se; LST is LST. But the main effect is the redistribution of the auxins, which is achieved by getting the tops of the plants as far below the main stalks as possible. That's why I tied my babies down *really* low.... I wanted my bud sites to be as meaty as possible.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 9, 2009)

howak47 said:


> not sure yet maybe one of the 3 smaller ones or i could pollinate one little bud on the sourkush what do u think i should do?


 
do both i would love to see an outcross. it should be almost perfectly 50/50 indica sativa


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'd just do 'em all, a small bud or two each female.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 9, 2009)

your gonna need something better then tape to hold those strings bro. they will give way over time. but that plant is a sight for sore eyes. that plant will finish at like 10 inches lil less, and give you around a 1/4 give or take.


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 9, 2009)

I was going to comment about that, but forgot!  That's why I drilled holes into the edges of my pots. Took a minute or so each pot, and I can LST forever in them now.  (Now I've got four more pots, but still no drill. But it's a good excuse for my friend to come visit in a couple days. lol)


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 9, 2009)

hows it smelling in there howak?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 9, 2009)

this thread is growing fast


----------



## casper23 (Sep 9, 2009)

your shit is looking good. sucks that you lost one but the others are looking SUPERB! 

when you pollinate i would just do it on a few of the lower ones. then you will not only get a fair amount of seeds you will still have great bud production


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 9, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Well i went ahead and tied all 4 topps down shes doin good 1st pics are before and after i tied them down next couple are of both females and last pic is of the white hairs what do u all think?


I like what you did with my fav. howak! looks good tied down like that. personally i don't really like my LST try. im more of a super cropper!


----------



## nellyatcha (Sep 9, 2009)

bad situation def root rot bro


----------



## howak47 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well i tied down the other sour kush!they are startin to stink so good hahah and the hairs have really grown alot in the past day and they are thick lookin hairs!!! heres sum pics let me know what u all think


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice pic of the hairs, they look great, cant wat till mine get that, im loving this LST stuff, should have looked into it a while ago haha

keep us posted man, i wanna see more!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

here's a pic of one of my babies


----------



## kho20 (Sep 9, 2009)

mmmmm future goodness


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking nice howak, i agree you will need to either drill some holes or do something so you can tie them down for good. The plants look great i need about 10 of those to be flowered and cured and ready to smoke by tonight man, then life would be good. Haha take it easy bro  

Haha that was my 420th post.... i'll smoke to that!


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 9, 2009)

the hairs are nice. thick short and stubby. Cant wait to see some buds man!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3055523]Nice pic of the hairs, they look great, cant wat till mine get that, im loving this LST stuff, should have looked into it a while ago haha

keep us posted man, i wanna see more!!![/QUOTE]
thanks for the comments sicc!!!nice sprout u got there


----------



## howak47 (Sep 9, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> the hairs are nice. thick short and stubby. Cant wait to see some buds man!


thanks man


----------



## howak47 (Sep 9, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> Looking nice howak, i agree you will need to either drill some holes or do something so you can tie them down for good. The plants look great i need about 10 of those to be flowered and cured and ready to smoke by tonight man, then life would be good. Haha take it easy bro
> 
> Haha that was my 420th post.... i'll smoke to that!


yea i need to do that just have not had the time yet !!! thanks for the comments and yea i wish I had 10 of these bitches as well


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 9, 2009)

lookin good man check out the new system i built im gonna go ahead and throw 6 of the others in there and see what happens the other three r in there two dident pop out of the soil but o well


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 10, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> the hairs are nice. thick short and stubby. Cant wait to see some buds man!


 
tell tale signs of an indica i donno about short though. but thick and stubby for sure. if you look at the calyxes of your sativa and of the sour kush you will see the diffrence


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea i need to do that just have not had the time yet !!! thanks for the comments and yea i wish I had 10 of these bitches as well


 
howak your a man of your word bro i can hook you up with a few more beans, and future strains and crosses. keep up the good work and shine on theese niggas. plus all the rep in the world.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 10, 2009)

Yo why is eveyone being stingy for??? Hook my guy howak up with his well deserved rep. Shame on yall!!!


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 10, 2009)

Can't.... already kissed his ass this week.


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey AK, collected a tiny bit of NL pollen this afternoon!  Still a lot more flowers waiting to be plucked!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Hey AK, collected a tiny bit of NL pollen this afternoon!  Still a lot more flowers waiting to be plucked!


sounds good kat cant wait!iam goin to try to get sum pollen from the male sour kush also!now maybe i can stop growin reg and mids hahaha


----------



## casper23 (Sep 10, 2009)

i like the grow man. those girls are super green! you should def be good to go once you pollenate, bye bye mids hellooo DANK! lol


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 10, 2009)

You gonna do sum crossing?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> sounds good kat cant wait!iam goin to try to get sum pollen from the male sour kush also!now maybe i can stop growin reg and mids hahaha


aint that the truth i got 6 more germin for the hydro system man check it out.


----------



## MarieJainLover (Sep 10, 2009)

lookin great dude keep it up, mine are about a week ahead of urs, i gota get some pics up


----------



## fried at 420 (Sep 10, 2009)

damn they are lookin great bro
they grew quick
cant wait to see more


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> damn they are lookin great bro
> they grew quick
> cant wait to see more


thanks man keep watchin


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2009)

MarieJainLover said:


> lookin great dude keep it up, mine are about a week ahead of urs, i gota get some pics up


thanks for the comment marie!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2009)

casper23 said:


> i like the grow man. those girls are super green! you should def be good to go once you pollenate, bye bye mids hellooo DANK! lol


thanks for the comments casper!!!hell yea iam ready to say bye bye hahahah


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> You gonna do sum crossing?


yea iam goin to try to do sumthing once i collect sum pollinu ever done any?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 10, 2009)

use the male pollin to pollinate the sour kush female, and maybe a zona plant to, but it would be better to use a zona male for a sour kush female, because the females traits shine threw more


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> use the male pollin to pollinate the sour kush female, and maybe a zona plant to, but it would be better to use a zona male for a sour kush female, because the females traits shine threw more


yea iam going to only do one or 2 tiny buds on the sour kush and i may pollinate one of the other 3 i have in small pots that are buding


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2009)

the male is outside and it already has nuts all over it!!! how long do i wait till i cut it down and put in trash bag to dry to collect the pollin?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 10, 2009)

do the lowwer smaller buds on the s.k. and post some updates soon.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> the male is outside and it already has nuts all over it!!! how long do i wait till i cut it down and put in trash bag to dry to collect the pollin?


 

post some pics of him to. wait untill a flower sack opens or to. you will see the white or yellow flower that once was a nutt sack. once you see that put a garbadge bag over that fucker, and tape it shit real tight on the bottom. wait about a few days to even a week. it should be pretty much dead by then. then shake it real good and open the bag from the top, and collect the yellowish pollin. wash your hands and cloths real good before you handle the females


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> post some pics of him to. wait untill a flower sack opens or to. you will see the white or yellow flower that once was a nutt sack. once you see that put a garbadge bag over that fucker, and tape it shit real tight on the bottom. wait about a few days to even a week. it should be pretty much dead by then. then shake it real good and open the bag from the top, and collect the yellowish pollin. wash your hands and cloths real good before you handle the females


ok so i do have to wait till i see the flowers start to open?sounds good man how long will this take for flowers to open?i will post sum pics of him maybe tomorrow i dont have to work so it may be in the morning


----------



## howak47 (Sep 11, 2009)

i just ordered sum GH koolbloom and sum jamacian Bat guanos from my next plants in soil! i heard that this bat guano is supposed to be sum good workin nutrient for soil plants!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 11, 2009)

Heres sum pics of the sour kush male outside!!!i was lookin at it close and i noticed on 1 of the 3 topps has got sum white hairs on it but the other 2 topps dont so i guess its a hermie the last pic is of the hairs! what does everyone think?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 11, 2009)

howak47 said:


> i just ordered sum GH koolbloom and sum jamacian Bat guanos from my next plants in soil! i heard that this bat guano is supposed to be sum good workin nutrient for soil plants!!!


 heard nothing but good about bat guano for soil


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 11, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Heres sum pics of the sour kush male outside!!!i was lookin at it close and i noticed on 1 of the 3 topps has got sum white hairs on it but the other 2 topps dont so i guess its a hermie the last pic is of the hairs! what does everyone think?


 let it keep goin man


----------



## howak47 (Sep 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> heard nothing but good about bat guano for soil


yea it was really good price to!!!! gettin 2LBs for $7.50


----------



## howak47 (Sep 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> let it keep goin man


oooo iam


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 11, 2009)

sweet man let the journy begin


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, I'd let it go too. It's already separated from the females.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2009)

WELL THEY ARE 34DAYS OLD FROM SEED AND AT THE END OF THE 1ST WEEK OF FLOWERINGTHEY SHOWED SEX 9 DAYS AGO!!!! STARTED GIVING THEM FULL DOSES OF THE GH 3 PART NUTRIENT 3 DAYS AGO !!!! WELL NOT MUCH MORE TO SAY BUT HERES THE PICS........... 
ENJOY LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 12, 2009)

that last pic is gorgeous. i miss my indicas!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

Everything is lookin perfect man, you got this down!


Love the first pic


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2009)

SICC";3069862]Everything is lookin perfect man said:


> that last pic is gorgeous. i miss my indicas!


 thanks for the comments man


----------



## fried at 420 (Sep 12, 2009)

they are coming along nicely
fat indica so ive been gone a lil can u tell me how many fems?


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey everyone. if you like this grow you will like mine too! Howak is an avid follower as well as some other people but im always looking for more comments. So check out my op. 400w hps shit is bout to explode now. im looking at very nice hairs and 3 weeks into flowering right now. We'll see how everything pans out over the next few weeks. 

Heres the link. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/211654-meridan13s-bagseed-grow-volume-2-a.html
check it out and as always stay up and keep it going!

pce


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey, what happen to chitown.?..


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey, what happen to chitown.?..


he was just on here yesterday


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 12, 2009)

Link is all fixed. EVERYONE CHECK IT OUT!!!! haha


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

howak47 said:


> he was just on here yesterday


I think FDD banned him, hasnt been on in 2 days, no avatar


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3072095]I think FDD banned him, hasnt been on in 2 days, no avatar[/QUOTE]
so if u get banned your avatar goes awaY?i wonder why he got banned that is if he did  i hope not that would suc ass


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

yea that what happend to mine, he was dissin FDD on his pipes in another thread, so im sure that was it, you dont have any other contact for him, didnt hook you up wit those seeds


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3072374]yea that what happend to mine, he was dissin FDD on his pipes in another thread, so im sure that was it, you dont have any other contact for him, didnt hook you up wit those seeds[/QUOTE]
damn that shit suxs ass !!!!yea he hooked me up thats why this thread is named after him but i dont have any other way to contact him ...i wish i did!!! maybe he will get back on under a dif name like u did


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2009)

heres a video of my 2 sour kush females!!!!


[youtube]y8w7iXZH8r4[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2009)

Pretty cool video bro


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looking good bro. Get some more lights in there!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 13, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Looking good bro. Get some more lights in there!


yea i want to get another 300w replacement bulb like the one on the tripod but i got to wait till next month!!! thanks for the comment


----------



## howak47 (Sep 13, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Pretty cool video bro


thanks man


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 13, 2009)

For those who were wondering, Chi was banned for ten days, according to FDD's post in the thread in which it happened. That was a day or two ago, so he should be back in just over a week.

AK, check out one of my 7 week old NL's in veg right now. Notice I trimmed the bottom? I did that while tying down the branches this time, because it has to be done later on anyhow to allow air circulation at the bottom, and it was a lot easier than reaching all over for trimming later. Think bonsai!


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 13, 2009)

*P.S.* You've got a new YT subscriber!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 13, 2009)

sweet looking start to a bonzai Kat


----------



## howak47 (Sep 13, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> For those who were wondering, Chi was banned for ten days, according to FDD's post in the thread in which it happened. That was a day or two ago, so he should be back in just over a week.
> 
> AK, check out one of my 7 week old NL's in veg right now. Notice I trimmed the bottom? I did that while tying down the branches this time, because it has to be done later on anyhow to allow air circulation at the bottom, and it was a lot easier than reaching all over for trimming later. Think bonsai!


well dat sucks but at least he Can come backi like the way u trimmed that looks really good!!! u think i should do mine like that?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 13, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> *P.S.* You've got a new YT subscriber!


haha thanks kat .... iam goin to start doin sum more videos like that since i can post them on here


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 13, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sweet looking start to a bonzai Kat


Thanks Doc! I was simply seeking simplicity, but it looks purdy too! 


howak47 said:


> i like the way u trimmed that looks really good!!! u think i should do mine like that?


That's why I posted the photo for ya, as a suggestion.  You're going to have to trim the bottom leaves and shoots off sooner or later, and I found that it really is a *lot* easier to do it sooner as I've been tying this one and trimming along the way. Any leaf set that's vertical when tying instead of horizontal, I cut off the bottom leaf and secondary node growing from it. Makes it a lot easier to tie if you do it then, and a lot easier to trim if done early on instead of when it gets really crowded down there in a couple weeks. 


howak47 said:


> haha thanks kat .... iam goin to start doin sum more videos like that since i can post them on here


Yep, I'm planning on posting more growing vids soon, too.... thinking about doing "tutorial" type of vids too, instead of just slideshows like my last one.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 13, 2009)

well i cut a few leaves off under the sour kush plant its really growin fast!!!!! what do u all think?


----------



## kho20 (Sep 13, 2009)

it looks good that way all clean and manicured


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 13, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well i cut a few leaves off under the sour kush plant its really growin fast!!!!! what do u all think?


Looks great!  I trimmed everything that is beneath the tied branches in the photo I posted earlier. (I'll reattach it for comparison.) I marked a few spots you might want to trim on your photo, which I'm also attaching. What I'm doing is far from lollipopping, but the basic idea is there.... keeping the bottom very clean which will help immensely in keeping the air circulating down there as well as watering/feeding much more easily. Also (so the Lollipop Enthusiasts say), eliminating unnecessary growth at the bottom makes the plant focus more energy on the good-sized bud sites. 

(I *may* prune some of the popcorn bud sites at the bottom of my plants in flower now. I'm being told that what would be lost in popcorn buds will be more than made up for with more production in the larger buds. MBlaze and GypsyBush emphatically state that this increases yield, and of the higher quality buds at that. I've got time to decide though; it's not easy to snip off buds, even tiny little popcorn ones! lol)


----------



## howak47 (Sep 13, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Looks great!  I trimmed everything that is beneath the tied branches in the photo I posted earlier. (I'll reattach it for comparison.) I marked a few spots you might want to trim on your photo, which I'm also attaching. What I'm doing is far from lollipopping, but the basic idea is there.... keeping the bottom very clean which will help immensely in keeping the air circulating down there as well as watering/feeding much more easily. Also (so the Lollipop Enthusiasts say), eliminating unnecessary growth at the bottom makes the plant focus more energy on the good-sized bud sites.
> 
> (I *may* prune some of the popcorn bud sites at the bottom of my plants in flower now. I'm being told that what would be lost in popcorn buds will be more than made up for with more production in the larger buds. MBlaze and GypsyBush emphatically state that this increases yield, and of the higher quality buds at that. I've got time to decide though; it's not easy to snip off buds, even tiny little popcorn ones! lol)


THANKS KAT I WILL PROBLY TAKE CARE OF THOSE SPOTTS U POINTED OUT ON THE PIC TOMORROW!!! THAT DOES MAKE SENCE TO CUT THOSE OFF!! I HAVE NOT REALLY EVEN THOUGHT ABOUT THAT BEFORE BUT IAM GOIN TO GIVE IT A TRY!! THANKS AGAIN FOR THE COMMENTS


----------



## howak47 (Sep 13, 2009)

kho20 said:


> it looks good that way all clean and manicured


YEA I THINK SO  THANKS KHO


----------



## howak47 (Sep 14, 2009)

HERES A FEW MORE PICS OF THE SOUR KUSH PLANTS!!! I TRIMMED UNDER THE SMALLER ONE AND THE 4 TOPP ONE IS REALLY PUTTIN OUT NEW HAIRS EVERYDAY!!!WELL ENJOY THE PICS AND LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 14, 2009)

them bitches gettin hairy 

what week of flowering are you on


----------



## howak47 (Sep 14, 2009)

[quote="sicc";3082517]them bitches gettin hairy 

What week of flowering are you on[/quote]
the begining of the 2nd week they showed sex september 3rd


----------



## kho20 (Sep 14, 2009)

man ive been waitin to see em get big now im gonna be lookin for some updates ill bug you bout it too haha


----------



## howak47 (Sep 14, 2009)

kho20 said:


> man ive been waitin to see em get big now im gonna be lookin for some updates ill bug you bout it too haha


HAHAHAH DONT U WORRY THERE WILL BE BE LOTS OF PICS!!!!!


----------



## kho20 (Sep 14, 2009)

haha jus checkin rite


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2009)

lOoks good bro.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lOoks good bro.


THANKS FOR THE COMMENT GREENHORN


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 15, 2009)

lookin great the bud sites are really packin on those hairs! and its only the 2nd week thats crazy. i just started the 3rd week. IM SOOOO PISSED about my temps tho! and theres nothing i can do cuz i have no money to buy anything! gotta wait till friday now. hopefully theres something I can do about it tomorrow though


----------



## kho20 (Sep 15, 2009)

bigger exhaust flow rite thru the lights will bring the temps down, cheap high speed bilge fans for boats work good for like 29 bucks


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 15, 2009)

*So beautiful!!!* 

Look at all the bud sites on this lady!  I'll be shocked if you don't see a big difference in yield with her!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> lookin great the bud sites are really packin on those hairs! and its only the 2nd week thats crazy. i just started the 3rd week. IM SOOOO PISSED about my temps tho! and theres nothing i can do cuz i have no money to buy anything! gotta wait till friday now. hopefully theres something I can do about it tomorrow though


thanks man!!!! i looked back and today is 2 weeks from when they showed sex they were planted on AUG 10th !!!!dat sucks bout the temps but u will take care of it soon iam sure!!!



Katatawnic said:


> *So beautiful!!!*
> 
> Look at all the bud sites on this lady!  I'll be shocked if you don't see a big difference in yield with her!


thanks kat!!!i sure hope i get a good yield off her cause i dont think the other ones goin to give me much but i should but gettin my koolbloom and jamaican bat guanos in the mail any day now so thats goin to help alotthanks again for the comments and how did u do my pic like that?


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 15, 2009)

Lookin sweet bro...check out my pics of the BlueVenom!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2009)

Heres sum pics of the male sour kush outside!!!!! when is a good time to pull it up,dry it and collect the pollen?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Lookin sweet bro...check out my pics of the BlueVenom!


thanks purp!!!! i will check it out right now !!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 15, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Heres sum pics of the male sour kush outside!!!!! when is a good time to pull it up,dry it and collect the pollen?


 You collect the pollen after the sacs finish flowering,Theyll burst open and spew pollen everywhere.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> You collect the pollen after the sacs finish flowering,Theyll burst open and spew pollen everywhere.


allright so u wait till the white flowers open then u put it in bag to dry iam i right?


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 15, 2009)

Man i just know you gotta collect the pollen after you grow the male.You have to grow the male just like female,let the sacs develope and the spit out pollen


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> man i just know you gotta collect the pollen after you grow the male.you have to grow the male just like female,let the sacs develope and the spit out pollen


ok thanks purp !i think it will be able to finish before it gets to cold outside (well i hope it will)


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 15, 2009)

Ohhhh...the male is outside? IO think they put a plastic bag(clear) over it outside to collect the pollen...i think thats what i read,,but please dont quote me on this one,,gonna have to do a lil research on this bro i cant give you a deffinite answer!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Ohhhh...the male is outside? IO think they put a plastic bag(clear) over it outside to collect the pollen...i think thats what i read,,but please dont quote me on this one,,gonna have to do a lil research on this bro i cant give you a deffinite answer!


DATS COOL IAM GOIN TO LOOK INTO IT RIGHT NOW !! THANKS


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3087607]https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html[/QUOTE]
THANKS FOR THE LINK SICC DAT HELPS ALOT


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2009)

No prob homie, keep up the good work


----------



## kho20 (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah man keep pushin soon their will be howaks creation on the market haha


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2009)

kho20 said:


> yeah man keep pushin soon their will be howaks creation on the market haha


hahahah yea i hope so


----------



## kho20 (Sep 15, 2009)

stoner dream maaaaaaak


----------



## howak47 (Sep 18, 2009)

HERES SUM PICS OF THE SOUR KUSH GIRLS!!! I GOT MY KOOLBLOOM AND BAT GUANOS TODAY AND MIXED UP SUM AND WATERED THEM WITH IT!! WE WILL SEE HOW THEY LIKE IT WHAT DO U ALL THINK OF THE PICS?


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Sep 18, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HERES SUM PICS OF THE SOUR KUSH GIRLS!!! I GOT MY KOOLBLOOM AND BAT GUANOS TODAY AND MIXED UP SUM AND WATERED THEM WITH IT!! WE WILL SEE HOW THEY LIKE IT WHAT DO U ALL THINK OF THE PICS?


They look fucking nice man good job on the grow


----------



## howak47 (Sep 18, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> They look fucking nice man good job on the grow


thanks for the comments wonder!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 18, 2009)

looking good bro!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking good bro!


thanks man!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 19, 2009)

Kush is lookin great, their gettin there, what day of flowering if it?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3106570]Kush is lookin great, their gettin there, what day of flowering if it?[/QUOTE]
thanks for the comment sicc!!!!! i think its the middle of the 2nd week flowering!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 19, 2009)

looking forward to seeing the results of this . . . . . . . .


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2009)

poplars said:


> looking forward to seeing the results of this . . . . . . . .


hahah yea me to thanks for the comment


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2009)

this shit is so crazy!!! i thought i smoked all of my last little mini girl plants i harvested like 2 months ago but i happened to be cleaning up the closet i cure in and looked in the jar and there was a little 2 gram bud i forgot about hahahaha talkin bout bein stoned  heres a pic! its really good been curein in that jar for like 5 weeks


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 19, 2009)

howak47 said:


> this shit is so crazy!!! i thought i smoked all of my last little mini girl plants i harvested like 2 months ago but i happened to be cleaning up the closet i cure in and looked in the jar and there was a little 2 gram bud i forgot about hahahaha talkin bout bein stoned  heres a pic! its really good been curein in that jar for like 5 weeks


 hahaha hell yea man ive got some healthy lookin seedlings started in the new system and one of the ones in soil is doin good bro


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hahaha hell yea man ive got some healthy lookin seedlings started in the new system and one of the ones in soil is doin good bro


sounds good pit cant wait to see sum pics.....


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 19, 2009)

howak47 said:


> sounds good pit cant wait to see sum pics.....


 yea its gonna be a minuit i cant get any sent cuz i had it took off my phone n shit so i dont know when till i get a camera or my own comp im keeping pic documantion so when i can post every one will be able to see


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea its gonna be a minuit i cant get any sent cuz i had it took off my phone n shit so i dont know when till i get a camera or my own comp im keeping pic documantion so when i can post every one will be able to see


DAMN DAT SUCKS !!!!!MAYBE IT WONT BE TO LONG I HOPE NOT ANYWAYS


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 19, 2009)

nah man it wont be ill have my own comp in november but im gonna try and do it at my dads house if it will let me if not we will have to wait


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> nah man it wont be ill have my own comp in november but im gonna try and do it at my dads house if it will let me if not we will have to wait


COOL SOUNDS GOOD MAN CANt WAIT TO SEE EM


----------



## casper23 (Sep 20, 2009)

that bud you found looks really nice, how does that smoke after being cured for 5 weeks?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 20, 2009)

pics finally got it figured oout hell yea


----------



## kho20 (Sep 20, 2009)

man you gotta love stoner shit man , , , its always fun when you find some weed that you didnt kno you had its like the easter bunny is a cool guy haha


----------



## howak47 (Sep 20, 2009)

casper23 said:


> that bud you found looks really nice, how does that smoke after being cured for 5 weeks?


THANKS! SMOKED GOOD GOT ME FUCIN STONED HAHA!!! IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ALOT BETTER IF I HAD OF REMEMBERED IT WAS IN THERE CAUSE I COULD HAVE LET IT BREATH SUM IT WAS A LITTLE DRY NOT AS MOIST AS I LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 20, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> pics finally got it figured oout hell yea


HELL YEA JUST CHECKED IT OUT!!!!!LOOKIN GOOD



kho20 said:


> man you gotta love stoner shit man , , , its always fun when you find some weed that you didnt kno you had its like the easter bunny is a cool guy haha


YEA I WAS SO HAPPY CAUSE I HAD JUST RAN OUT OF BUD AND WAS WAITIN ON MY MAN TO CALL ME WITH SUM KUSH SO THIS REALLY HELPED THE WAIT HAHAHAHAH


----------



## kho20 (Sep 20, 2009)

rite hahaha that makes it even better


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Sep 20, 2009)

Good stuff man, just got out of the pen and been wondering how your plants been doin bro. Chitown mowin my lawn right now he'll be back soon


----------



## howak47 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> Good stuff man, just got out of the pen and been wondering how your plants been doin bro. Chitown mowin my lawn right now he'll be back soon


thanks for the comments man!!!bout to post sum new pics in a minutewhens he comein back?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well its 2 1/2 weeks into flowering they are really lookin and smellin great wish chitown could see these bitches  They seem to like the bat guanos and the koolbloom I gave them 
Not really to much to say but heres the pics.......ENJOYAND LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2009)

Loving these kush's man, making me real excited for my 12/12 micro grow, im using some party cups, or beer pong like Pitbud


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 20, 2009)

fuckin buds r coming along nice. i especially love the whole set up pic. keep it up man when is the zona harvest?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 20, 2009)

SICC";3112965]Loving these kush's man said:


> fuckin buds r coming along nice. i especially love the whole set up pic. keep it up man when is the zona harvest?


THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS MAN NOT REALLY SURE ON THE ZONA BUT IAM GUESSING ABOUT ANOTHER COUPLE OF WEEKS WHAT DO U THINK?


----------



## kho20 (Sep 20, 2009)

ummm 13 days 17 hours 14 mins and 34 seconds exactly hahaha idk but hey check mcones grow https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228658-champagne-purple-medical-1st-grow.html


----------



## casper23 (Sep 20, 2009)

damn man, you got it going on! im loving your grow mate, how often are you using your nutes? every water, every other water?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 20, 2009)

casper23 said:


> damn man, you got it going on! im loving your grow mate, how often are you using your nutes? every water, every other water?


HAHAHA THANKS MAN!!!! I WOULD SAY EVERY OTHER WATER! REALLY DONT HAVE A SET TIME LOLOLO THANKS AGAIN FOR THE COMMENTS


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 20, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Well its 2 1/2 weeks into flowering they are really lookin and smellin great wish chitown could see these bitches  They seem to like the bat guanos and the koolbloom I gave them
> Not really to much to say but heres the pics.......ENJOYAND LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK!!


 those are lookin great man i cant wait to see the end result u r doing a wonderful job brother way to go and sicc yea go the dixi cup way plastic and drill 1/3 holes in the bottom and it works fine lots of love and attention man and they will have enough root space bro


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice Grow!! subscribedd, check out mine i have two plants i started 12/12 from seed and they are looking great!! Link in subscription!


----------



## kho20 (Sep 20, 2009)

lol you feed em like i do when they look like they need a snack haha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 20, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> Good stuff man, just got out of the pen and been wondering how your plants been doin bro. Chitown mowin my lawn right now he'll be back soon


 
really?????????


----------



## kho20 (Sep 20, 2009)

hahahaha i was waitin for you to see that lmao


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 20, 2009)

those plants look great they should be done in around 6 more weeks, and that male that turned female is some crazy ass shit i have never herd of that shit ever. ive only herd of females switching sex. i think the fact that they were aeroponic plants that you transplanted to soil outside might have had some to do with it. but its kinda cool. that plant wanted to be a bitch soo bad huh lol?


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Sep 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> those plants look great they should be done in around 6 more weeks, and that male that turned female is some crazy ass shit i have never herd of that shit ever. ive only herd of females switching sex. i think the fact that they were aeroponic plants that you transplanted to soil outside might have had some to do with it. but its kinda cool. that plant wanted to be a bitch soo bad huh lol?


 Is it a hermiee?? i cnt find were your talking aboutt


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 20, 2009)

a few pages back.......... ive never seen no shit like that ever.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 20, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Heres sum pics of the male sour kush outside!!!!! when is a good time to pull it up,dry it and collect the pollen?


 
is there only hairs on that top? harvest the balls now if you havent and try not to pollinate the female top lets see how it grows


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> really?????????


 wassup hustler, we missed ya!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> Good stuff man, just got out of the pen and been wondering how your plants been doin bro. Chitown mowin my lawn right now he'll be back soon


 I was wondering where you was, we missed ya too!


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful AK, just beautiful! 







Now *that* is some LST in action, and without a lot of tying at that!  If you love the results half as much as I do, you'll end up tying every plant you'll ever grow in the future like I'm already doing! 

Yeah, I'm trying to come out of hiding.  Thanks for giving me a little shove!


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome back, Chi!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Beautiful AK, just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yup bro, that is a nice plant dude


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

thanx to everyone for the warm welcome back


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Sep 21, 2009)

Lookin good howak


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

yea man its good to have you bac in the mix


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3115657]yea man its good to have you bac in the mix[/QUOTE]


thanx sick


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

i bet your house reeks right about now howak


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i bet your house reeks right about now howak


what up my dog?glad to see u back!!!yea they are smellin dank i have a ionizer in my living room so that takes care of the smell except right in front of the grow room door lololo but thats cool i love the smell and no one comes to my houseonly bout 5 1/2 weeks left cant wait 

THANKS AGAIN FOR HOOKIN ME UP


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

howak47 said:


> what up my dog?glad to see u back!!!yea they are smellin dank i have a ionizer in my living room so that takes care of the smell except right in front of the grow room door lololo but thats cool i love the smell and no one comes to my houseonly bout 5 1/2 weeks left cant wait
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FOR HOOKIN ME UP


 
its all good man. that topped l.s.t. plant looks amazing. good shit.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

how many total CFLs do you got in the room


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

its time to bust out the blackstrap molassis howak and give it all the way till harvest.


----------



## fried at 420 (Sep 21, 2009)

lookin good howak!
lst went great i see 
nice buds


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Sep 21, 2009)

nice genetics and an ill grower and its like magic lookin good my dude!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> its all good man. that topped l.s.t. plant looks amazing. good shit.


hahah thanks man iam going to post sum more pics tonight!!!



SICC";3115957]how many total CFLs do you got in the room[/QUOTE]
i have got 9 cfls and that 2 foot florecent light and the 3 aerogarden lights!
[quote="fried at 420 said:


> lookin good howak!
> lst went great i see
> nice buds


where u been man? thanks for the comments



warisnottheanswer said:


> nice genetics and an ill grower and its like magic lookin good my dude!


thanks for the comments war!!!! CHITOWNSMOKEING GETS THE CREDIT FOR THE GENETICSTHANKS AGAIN


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hahah thanks man iam going to post sum more pics tonight!!!
> 
> 
> I have got 9 cfls and that 2 foot florecent light and the 3 aerogarden lights!
> ...


 
yeah but you get the juice for growing them under some low energy porch lights, and making them grow oooo soo fucking sweet plus rep!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

bust out the blackstrap mollassis..... the earlier in bloom the better. gives it some time to start converting usefull bacterial beneficial for plant growth.other then that your DOING JUST FINE!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

I LOVE THIS STRAIN HERES SUM MORE PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

dude i can fucking smell that all the way from chicago!!!!!!! omg!!! i need to start another indoor grow asap!!!!!!!!!! str8 sour kush and i got like 70 beans left so ima pick the best female pheno and keep has a mother, but keep inbreeding it has well


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

in 2 weeks from now they will get super greasey and kiefey. like you wouldnt even beleave. cup the top leaves with your hand and put your nose up to it and you will be feeling something like your sniffing a skunks ass when its spraying u


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

how old are the from seed until today?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

lol thats like 1.5 months old thats it


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3117891]how old are the from seed until today?[/QUOTE]
THEY STARTED ON AUG 10TH!!!!!!! THEY ARE GROWIN REALLY FAST


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

they are maturing really fast. they take some time to veg out big man.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> dude i can fucking smell that all the way from chicago!!!!!!! omg!!! i need to start another indoor grow asap!!!!!!!!!! str8 sour kush and i got like 70 beans left so ima pick the best female pheno and keep has a mother, but keep inbreeding it has well


 DAMN 70 SOUR KUSHS HELL YEA MAN START UP A INDOOR GROW WITH THEM BITCHES


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

howak47 said:


> DAMN 70 SOUR KUSHS HELL YEA MAN START UP A INDOOR GROW WITH THEM BITCHES


 i need a new grow house. i cant do it were im at right now


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i need a new grow house. I cant do it were im at right now


damn dat sucks man!!!!!when u think u will get a house?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

howak47 said:


> damn dat sucks man!!!!!when u think u will get a house?


lol its not when i get a house, its when i get a grow house. two diffrent things. if i dont get one by next spring, all 70 of them kushes are going outside to get huge and yield me many pounds of the finest herb known to man. but since its a near pure indica, the real test is gonna be WILL THEY MOLD OUTSIDE IN THE N. ILLINOIS RAINEY SEASON? I HAVE NEVER RAN THIS STRAIN OUTSIDE SO I DONT KNOW


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol its not when i get a house, its when i get a grow house. two diffrent things. if i dont get one by next spring, all 70 of them kushes are going outside to get huge and yield me many pounds of the finest herb known to man. but since its a near pure indica, the real test is gonna be WILL THEY MOLD OUTSIDE IN THE N. ILLINOIS RAINEY SEASON? I HAVE NEVER RAN THIS STRAIN OUTSIDE SO I DONT KNOW


ooo i got u a GROW HOUSE.....i could use one of them hahahahahyea i would test a couple outside before doin them all and see how they do!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

ima try to get like the best female from ten, and keep her to clone for outside, so this way with a fast flowering female, and clones of this. they should be done around this time next year, thus avoiding the rainey oct. weather here


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ima try to get like the best female from ten, and keep her to clone for outside, so this way with a fast flowering female, and clones of this. they should be done around this time next year, thus avoiding the rainey oct. weather here


 SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD PLAN MAN KEEP ME POSTED ON WHAT UR GOIN TO DO


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

thanx to everyone for the rep hopefully no haters will give me neg reps again or my shit wouldready have a rep. without repute lol


----------



## jwop (Sep 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> thanx to everyone for the rep hopefully no haters will give me neg reps again or my shit wouldready have a rep. without repute lol



you breeding mexican schwag in here chitown? 

i hope your testers get good results man, you seem like a cool guy all jokes aside


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 22, 2009)

jwop said:


> you breeding mexican schwag in here chitown?
> 
> i hope your testers get good results man, you seem like a cool guy all jokes aside


 
mexican schwagg huh????? why with the hate what i do to you bro? he has mexican scwagg plants growing side by side the sour kush. can you tell the diffrence from mexican scwagg sativas from sick ass indica nuggs?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 22, 2009)

jwop said:


> you breeding mexican schwag in here chitown?
> 
> i hope your testers get good results man, you seem like a cool guy all jokes aside


 
ima mark this day down because its what ima remeber when your begging me for beans in about 6 weekskiss-ass


----------



## jwop (Sep 22, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ima mark this day down because its what ima remeber when your begging me for beans in about 6 weekskiss-ass




im just foosballin wit ya

i figured i'd bump your thread up cause im a dick like that


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 22, 2009)

jwop said:


> im just foosballin wit ya
> 
> i figured i'd bump your thread up cause im a dick like that


this aint my thread though im just a guest.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah but you get the juice for growing them under some low energy porch lights, and making them grow oooo soo fucking sweet plus rep!!!!!


 funny shit bro


----------



## jwop (Sep 22, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> this aint my thread though im just a guest.



obviously i meant your buddies thread ( i can see your frustration )

if your going to argue the props i'm trying to throw at you i will be more than happy to leave your friends thread

good job so far with the beans so far OP


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 22, 2009)

jwop said:


> obviously i meant your buddies thread ( i can see your frustration )
> 
> if your going to argue the props i'm trying to throw at you i will be more than happy to leave your friends thread
> 
> good job so far with the beans so far OP


naw i cant argue with the props. throw some rep my guy howaks way. he is the magiver of the cfl world!!!!!!


----------



## jwop (Sep 22, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> naw i cant argue with the props. throw some rep my guy howaks way. he is the magiver of the cfl world!!!!!!


word 

howak47 is doing good in here 

i haven't read the whole thread but if you have ak47 going i have serious seeds going now in my tent

im gonna check the rest of the thread out real quick on the filter mode then hit the sack +rep


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 22, 2009)

i havent had ak47 since god knows when man............ thats a sativa i can enjoy


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2009)

jwop said:


> word
> 
> howak47 is doing good in here
> 
> ...


hahahaha thanks man yea the one in aerogarden is a zona mid plant and i have 3 in seprate pots they are not mexican shit check out my other thread thanks for the rep


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2009)

ooi yea chi iam not usein porchlights i took them down after the 1st day iam usin 9cfls


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 22, 2009)

And they are some powerful ass cfls too my man! good job those are flowering so nicely. def better than my shit sativas lol. i cant wait to get my kush beans in the ground after this harvest! glad to have u back too chitown! how was ur vacation from the boards lol.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> And they are some powerful ass cfls too my man! good job those are flowering so nicely. def better than my shit sativas lol. i cant wait to get my kush beans in the ground after this harvest! glad to have u back too chitown! how was ur vacation from the boards lol.


hey man thanks for the comments


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2009)

COUPLE MORE PICS FOR U ALLCAN REALLY SEE THE FROST ON THEM


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 22, 2009)

Hell yea man, lookin great, weird thing today i was offered some fem lemon skunk seeds today, should be here soon, i hope haha


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3125230]Hell yea man, lookin great, weird thing today i was offered some fem lemon skunk seeds today, should be here soon, i hope haha[/QUOTE]
THANKS SICC!!! SHIT THATS COOL AS HELL MANIS THAT A SATIVA OR INDICA?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 22, 2009)

not too sure i have to look it up, kinda like you and chitown haha, i subbed to some thread and he offered me some so i took it up, what could i lose haha


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2009)

heres another short video of the sourkush


[youtube]RVNnxnO_k-Q[/youtube]


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Sep 22, 2009)

47: dont see the videop
Sicc: ive smokes lime skunk, probabbly similar. That shit was sooo good so you probably got yourself a good strain!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3125263]not too sure i have to look it up, kinda like you and chitown haha, i subbed to some thread and he offered me some so i took it up, what could i lose haha[/QUOTE]
well itll be good whatever it is hahaha yea man never turn down free beans


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2009)

Closet Grow (BuD) said:


> 47: dont see the videop
> Sicc: ive smokes lime skunk, probabbly similar. That shit was sooo good so you probably got yourself a good strain!!


got the video up now lololo


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice vid man, so many bud sites, gonna be a great harvest, shit is gonna be some killer smoke bongmsilie


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Sep 22, 2009)

howak47 said:


> got the video up now lololo


 Nice VID!!!
I like how you do that, take a video of the plant on a youtube acc than post it to this...
I might make a youtube acc "Closet Grow" just deddicated to posting my vids on this site!!
Thanks for the idea and nnICe looking plantt


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 22, 2009)

damn nice videro howak. you really got up close and personal on that one!!!! those hairs look thick has hell on such small plants


----------



## howak47 (Sep 23, 2009)

SICC";3125293]Nice vid man said:


> Nice VID!!!
> I like how you do that, take a video of the plant on a youtube acc than post it to this...
> I might make a youtube acc "Closet Grow" just deddicated to posting my vids on this site!!
> Thanks for the idea and nnICe looking plantt


 thanks for the comments man!!yea make a acc and post sum videos



chitownsmoking said:


> damn nice videro howak. you really got up close and personal on that one!!!! those hairs look thick has hell on such small plants


hahaha thanks chi yea those hairs are so thick and frosty cant wait to see what the finale product looks likethanks again


----------



## howak47 (Sep 23, 2009)

HOLY SHIT I JUST ROLLED AND SMOKED A TULIP JOINT FOR THE 1ST TIMEIAM SO FUCIN HIGH RIGHT NOW TOOK THE WHOLE THING TO THE HEAD HAHAHAH I ROLLED IT OUT OF MANGO PAPERS AND THE TUBE OUT OF BLUEBERRY PAPERS AND A FAT PIECE OF SUM BOMB ASS MIDS HERES 2 PICS OF IT BEFORE IT GOT BURNED DOWN HAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2009)

haha nice man, shit looks BOMB 

always wanted to smoke one, +REP  (gotta spread some love)


----------



## kho20 (Sep 23, 2009)

god that would take me forever to roll haha im super slow at it to begin with


----------



## howak47 (Sep 23, 2009)

SICC";3128994]haha nice man said:


> god that would take me forever to roll haha im super slow at it to begin with


hahahah its not hard took me like 10 minutes and that was my 1st one but wont be the last hahaha


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Sep 23, 2009)

Haha never seen one of those man, looks like you can roll though haha, i gotta read back a bit and check out some updated pics of the ladies. Take it easy


----------



## howak47 (Sep 23, 2009)

WELL I GOT A LITTLE SOUR KUSH POLLEN OFF THE MALE OUTSIDE !!! I POLLINATED 1 BUD ON 2 DIF PLANTS HERES SUM PICS HOPE THIS WORKS BUT IF NOT THERE IS A SHIT LOAD MORE POLLEN TO BE COLLECTED LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice man, hope the seeds work out, everything looks great


----------



## howak47 (Sep 23, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3129633]Nice man, hope the seeds work out, everything looks great[/QUOTE]
thanks yea i hope so to!do u know how long it takes before it will show the signs that it took the pollen?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2009)

look at this


https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Sep 23, 2009)

looks good, you should cross the seeds!! make your own brreed!! lol hope they work out also


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice pollen you got there! i cant wait to see the seeds produce. and to answer the lemon skunk comment im pretty sure its heavily sativa. but i could be wrong. The buds look great and the video is sweet too. did u take it with ur camera?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 23, 2009)

Closet Grow (BuD) said:


> looks good, you should cross the seeds!! make your own brreed!! lol hope they work out also


thanks man !!! do u know a page were i can read up on crossin seeds?



meridan13 said:


> Nice pollen you got there! i cant wait to see the seeds produce. and to answer the lemon skunk comment im pretty sure its heavily sativa. but i could be wrong. The buds look great and the video is sweet too. did u take it with ur camera?


hey man thanks for all the commentsyes i took that video with my little sony cyber-shot 5.1mp camera


----------



## howak47 (Sep 23, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3130406]look at this


https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html[/QUOTE]
thanks for da link sicc!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2009)

No prob man, he shows a pic of what it will look like when you pollinate a certain spot, good lucc, keep the pics coming


----------



## howak47 (Sep 23, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3130617]No prob man, he shows a pic of what it will look like when you pollinate a certain spot, good lucc, keep the pics coming [/QUOTE]
hell yea man just read it!!!i did it the exact same way he did so it said i will know if it took in a couple of days!!!! thanks again tried to give u rep but would not let me ....damnit


----------



## MarieJainLover (Sep 23, 2009)

let me know when u harvest that one u plant thats a good ways through flowering, i have a simalar one and want to be able to have a rough estimate to go buy, dry weight of coarse..  great job on ur plants man, btw sum1 at my school got busted and is going to be screwd for all the stuff they got him for, another one bites the dust, another one of us MIA, lol im too stoned


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 23, 2009)

lookin great my man really hope the seeds work out that would be cool you did a fine job going about the process brother i got a tiny female plant outside that topped itself but i dont think it will have time to put on any bud cus its gettin ready to freez so i think im fucked but i might try to move it inside and see if i can salvage it who knows ill jus watch the weather one of the seeds in the new setup is givin me trouble idk whats up with it but the others r doin wonderful im gonna try and get some pics up tomorrow of everything and change the rez tomorrow for shure but i gotta study for a plant science exam in tha mornin


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 24, 2009)

hey chitown where are your threads at dude?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2009)

chitown don't got any,,, he's flying under the radar, he's a big baller that's whyheheheheh


----------



## howak47 (Sep 24, 2009)

MarieJainLover said:


> let me know when u harvest that one u plant thats a good ways through flowering, i have a simalar one and want to be able to have a rough estimate to go buy, dry weight of coarse..  great job on ur plants man, btw sum1 at my school got busted and is going to be screwd for all the stuff they got him for, another one bites the dust, another one of us MIA, lol im too stoned


THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS AND I WILL LET U KNOW WHAT THE DRY WEIGHT OF THAT ONE WHEN ITS FINISHED !!!ALL YIELDS WILL BE POSTED READY TO GET SUM FINISHED!!!DAT SUCKS BOUT DUDE AT YOUR SCHOOL U GOT TO BE CAREFUL THIS DAY AND TIME THEY WILL GET U FOR ANYTHING THEY CAN!!!! THANKS AGAIN 



pitbudz87 said:


> lookin great my man really hope the seeds work out that would be cool you did a fine job going about the process brother i got a tiny female plant outside that topped itself but i dont think it will have time to put on any bud cus its gettin ready to freez so i think im fucked but i might try to move it inside and see if i can salvage it who knows ill jus watch the weather one of the seeds in the new setup is givin me trouble idk whats up with it but the others r doin wonderful im gonna try and get some pics up tomorrow of everything and change the rez tomorrow for shure but i gotta study for a plant science exam in tha mornin


THANKS PIT YEA I HOPE THEY WORK OUT TO THAT WOULD BE THE SHITI WOULD TRY TO MOVE DAT FEMALE INSIDE IF I WAS U!!!!! THE BIG ONE I HAVE OUTSIDE FINALLY SHOWED SEX TODAY ITS A FUCIN MALE SO I DONT HAVE TO WORRY BOUT THE COLD NOW CAUSE I DONT HAVE ANY USE FOR IT SO IT CAN DIE
GLAD TO HEAR THE OTHERS ARE DOING GOOD KEEP ME POSTED AND LET ME KNOW WHEN U GET SUM PICS UP!!!!! THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS AGAIN


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 24, 2009)

howak47 said:


> THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS AND I WILL LET U KNOW WHAT THE DRY WEIGHT OF THAT ONE WHEN ITS FINISHED !!!ALL YIELDS WILL BE POSTED READY TO GET SUM FINISHED!!!DAT SUCKS BOUT DUDE AT YOUR SCHOOL U GOT TO BE CAREFUL THIS DAY AND TIME THEY WILL GET U FOR ANYTHING THEY CAN!!!! THANKS AGAIN
> 
> 
> THANKS PIT YEA I HOPE THEY WORK OUT TO THAT WOULD BE THE SHITI WOULD TRY TO MOVE DAT FEMALE INSIDE IF I WAS U!!!!! THE BIG ONE I HAVE OUTSIDE FINALLY SHOWED SEX TODAY ITS A FUCIN MALE SO I DONT HAVE TO WORRY BOUT THE COLD NOW CAUSE I DONT HAVE ANY USE FOR IT SO IT CAN DIE
> GLAD TO HEAR THE OTHERS ARE DOING GOOD KEEP ME POSTED AND LET ME KNOW WHEN U GET SUM PICS UP!!!!! THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS AGAIN


 yea im gonna move it today and try and get pics up im havin a problem with three of em one is a mutant and one is jus lookin ragged as shit and i broke the stem of one on accident but oo got a seed from my big bro that came from some weed that was one hitter quitter so im gonna give it a shot to lol shit was bomb lol gonna change rez today too if i get to it


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 24, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> hey chitown where are your threads at dude?


 
no threads ive never grown weed a day in my life......


wish i was [email protected] flyin hawaiin.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2009)

hahahaha flyin hawaiian, I like that bro! kiss-ass


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha flyin hawaiian, I like that bro! kiss-ass


i knew you would charlie i knew you would


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 25, 2009)

you should post some udates today or tommorow howak!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 25, 2009)

WELL ITS 3 WEEKS AND 3 DAYS INTO FLOWERING AND THEY ARE ALLREADY COVERED WITH CRYSTALS !!!!I WATERED THEM WITH THE 3 PART GH NUTRINTS AND SUM KOOLBLOOM YESTERDAY THEY ARE LOVEIN THAT SHIT HAHAHAH!!NOT MUCH MORE TO SAY BUT HERES THE PICS!!! LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK 


ENJOY THE 3 PICS BEFORE THE LAST PIC ARE OF THE SMALLER SOURKUSH ALL THE OTHERS ARE OF THE 4 TOP SOURKUSH


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice man, they look fucin great, so damn healthy too, one again great job


----------



## kho20 (Sep 25, 2009)

hahaha yeah chi dont gro never grown hahaha said with air quotes haha we all jus make up thes stories and download pics of the intraweb anyway rite lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 25, 2009)

lookin absolutely wonderful bro great job


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 26, 2009)

yall cant fuck with it. eben the leaves are coated with thc gooeyness


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Sep 26, 2009)

Plants are looking pretty good man, keep it up


----------



## kho20 (Sep 26, 2009)

i kno i jus wanna eat them lil babies haha


----------



## howak47 (Sep 26, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yall cant fuck with it. eben the leaves are coated with thc gooeyness


ooo yea the gooey goodnes hahahah


----------



## howak47 (Sep 26, 2009)

WonderWhatsNext said:


> Plants are looking pretty good man, keep it up


thanks for the comments wonder!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 26, 2009)

SICC";3139258]Nice man said:


> hahaha yeah chi dont gro never grown hahaha said with air quotes haha we all jus make up thes stories and download pics of the intraweb anyway rite lol


hahahah i know I make all this shit up none of its real



pitbudz87 said:


> lookin absolutely wonderful bro great job


thanks pit!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 26, 2009)

Heres a couple of pics of the bud on the small plant in pot that i put the pollen on!!!! looks like it took on this one the hairs are all turnin brown and look like they are diein so maybe it worked and ill get sum seeds!!! what do u all think?


the bud on the zona i really cant tell if it took or not!! i will post a couple of pics of it later today!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like you did it right ot me man, hope the seeds work out for ya


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 26, 2009)

man those sativas are taking there time huh?


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 26, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> no threads ive never grown weed a day in my life......
> 
> 
> wish i was [email protected] flyin hawaiin.


shit im not sayin u have i just thought that u used to have some thread goin im probably mistaken tho. man this kush im hittin right now has got me booted. straight chitown killa. i wish i knew what this kush looks like when its finished. maybe im hittin it right now idk!


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 26, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL ITS 3 WEEKS AND 3 DAYS INTO FLOWERING AND THEY ARE ALLREADY COVERED WITH CRYSTALS !!!!I WATERED THEM WITH THE 3 PART GH NUTRINTS AND SUM KOOLBLOOM YESTERDAY THEY ARE LOVEIN THAT SHIT HAHAHAH!!NOT MUCH MORE TO SAY BUT HERES THE PICS!!! LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK
> 
> 
> ENJOY THE 3 PICS BEFORE THE LAST PIC ARE OF THE SMALLER SOURKUSH ALL THE OTHERS ARE OF THE 4 TOP SOURKUSH


holy fuck dude. i am so fuckin jealous that is the most beautiful thing ive ever seen. for real dude im germing my kush seeds right now i want some immediately!


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 26, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the comments sicc
> 
> hahahah i know I make all this shit up none of its real
> 
> ...


we are all just really good story tellers i know. i live writing fiction!


----------



## kho20 (Sep 26, 2009)

haha fuck we gotta have some thing to do til 2012 hahahahaha


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Sep 26, 2009)

looks like u gonna have them seeds comin my dude nice to see how that goes down!


----------



## SWMElite (Sep 27, 2009)

Domina Kush
Black Domina x Bubba Kush

Two very fine, almost 100% Indica strains crossed and stabilized.
It's a clone only strain, very rare, very tasty.

Anything with Bubba Kush in it is a great choice for the connoisseur!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2009)

ummmm, welcome to RIU, enjoy


----------



## howak47 (Sep 27, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> man those sativas are taking there time huh?


fuc yea they taken forever i only got that one big one inside the one outside turned male on me so it can die in the cold for all i care hahahahah


----------



## howak47 (Sep 27, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> holy fuck dude. i am so fuckin jealous that is the most beautiful thing ive ever seen. for real dude im germing my kush seeds right now i want some immediately!


hahaha thanks for the comments man cant wait to see yours start to grow!!!have u started a thread yet?


warisnottheanswer said:


> looks like u gonna have them seeds comin my dude nice to see how that goes down!


 yea i hope it works out!!!! thanks for the comments 



SWMElite said:


> Domina Kush
> Black Domina x Bubba Kush
> 
> Two very fine, almost 100% Indica strains crossed and stabilized.
> ...


sounds like sum good ass shit man and welcome to RIU as well


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 27, 2009)

Howak. My new journal is the same as my old one. so it will have my flowering girls as well as my vegging ones. The beans are being germ'd as we speak


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 27, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well its 3 weeks and 3 days into flowering and they are allready covered with crystals !!!!i watered them with the 3 part gh nutrints and sum koolbloom yesterday they are lovein that shit hahahah!!not much more to say but heres the pics!!! let me know what u all think
> 
> 
> Enjoy The 3 pics before the last pic are of the smaller sourkush all the others are of the 4 top sourkush


sugarcoated!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 27, 2009)

Heres sum more pics they are really frosty cant belive how much crystels they have on them never grown a strain that looks like this iam lovin it hahahahah

well enjoy and let me know what u all think


----------



## kho20 (Sep 27, 2009)

im so damn jealous bro hahaha


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2009)

they are frosty man, and to think they still have weeks to go!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3149802]they are frosty man, and to think they still have weeks to go! [/QUOTE]
yea i know cant wait to see what they will look like in 5 weeks( that will be 9 weeks)goin to be sum fucin dank


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 27, 2009)

looking good howak


----------



## howak47 (Sep 27, 2009)

kho20 said:


> im so damn jealous bro hahaha


hahahahah



diggitydank420 said:


> looking good howak


thanks for the comment man!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2009)

looking good bro!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 28, 2009)

aww man does that ever look great howak!!!!! those will be done in like 4 weeks....... they just look danker everytime you update. you get that foul sour smell yet? lol i know you have!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> aww man does that ever look great howak!!!!! those will be done in like 4 weeks....... they just look danker everytime you update. you get that foul sour smell yet? lol i know you have!


thanks for the comments chi and thanks again for this strain iam lovin the way they are lookin!!so u think bout 4 weeks left?yea they got a rotton sour fruit smell hahaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 28, 2009)

4-5 weeks left yeah and im happy you like her


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 28, 2009)

what a shitty cold day in chicago


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 28, 2009)

cold out here in cali too, for once


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 28, 2009)

the wind has been ruff sicc.... i still got sativas otside i hope the wind dont tare them up


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Sep 28, 2009)

lookin good ak i can almost smell em from here!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> what a shitty cold day in chicago


yea it was cold in sc today as well 



warisnottheanswer said:


> lookin good ak i can almost smell em from here!


 thanks for the comment man keep watchin


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2009)

check this shit out i picked up tonight!!!! it smells and taste just like blueberrys
I am so stoned off this shit right now just took like 4 big bong hits off my zong


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 28, 2009)

that shit looks fire how much it run ya


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> that shit looks fire how much it run ya


it was like $80 for 3.5 grams and thats a good deal around here sumtime its $100 there is reg and mids for real cheap and everybodys got it but i have noticed lately there has been more dank comin round and the price is droping so thats good


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 28, 2009)

damn 80 bucs is a lot for a 8th


----------



## kho20 (Sep 28, 2009)

that looks bomb tho idk if id pay that but damn thats like 22 bucks a gram bro


----------



## fried at 420 (Sep 28, 2009)

that looks delish hope yah enjoyed it im stuck with 3 pounds of midgrade 
but anyways the grows been doing good glad 2 see it went well
mine didnt lol i dont care next year ill have so much bud it wont even be cool


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2009)

SICC";3154522]damn 80 bucs is a lot for a 8th[/QUOTE]yea tell me bout it!!! but i can go get a oz of mid for $70 and a oz of reg for $40 dont make no sence its just that shit is not around here it gets brought here i live way out in the country away from any city so its harder to find and cost a shit load more $$$$$
[quote="kho20 said:


> that looks bomb tho idk if id pay that but damn thats like 22 bucks a gram bro


yea this shit is so damn good but yes it cost $$$$


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> what a shitty cold day in chicago


Dude by far the worst. and its not gonna get much better either! Fuckin windy as shit too


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 29, 2009)

i would never pay 80 bux for an 1/8 of anything but some yay


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 29, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> Dude by far the worst. and its not gonna get much better either! Fuckin windy as shit too


 
its not soo bad right now the wid died down some. gotta check on the babies


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 29, 2009)

yoooooo howak!!!!!! post an update tommorow broski!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yoooooo howak!!!!!! post an update tommorow broski!!!!


bout to post one in a min gettin the pics together


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Sep 29, 2009)

howak47 said:


> bout to post one in a min gettin the pics together


cant wait!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

Tomorrow is the start of the 4th week of flowering!!!they are smellin crazy if u just smell the plant it smells really sour like rotten fruit but if u touch a bud it smells really sweet and they are so sticky... if u touch a bud u have to go wash your hands to get the sticky out hahahaha!!!i feed them a mix of the GH 3 part line with sum koolbloom last night!! 
1st time growin anything like this i have never seen resin on a plant like this iam lovin it
well thats about it i guess 4 or 5 weeks left to go heres the pics ENJOY


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice man, there gettin chunky, cant wait till i have some buds


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Sep 29, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD!! keep it up


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

HERES A FEW PICS OF THE OTHER BUD I POLLINATED WITH THE SOURKUSH AND THE PLANT IT IS ON!!! I REALLY LIKE THE WAY THIS PLANT LOOKS A SMELLS THE LAST PIC IS NOT OF THE ONE POLLINATED THAT IS THE TOP BUB ON PLANT!!!!

I THINK THE POLLEN TOOK! wHAT DOES EVERONE THINK?


ALSO I POLLINATED A BUD ON THE ZONA BUT I CANT REALLY TELL ANY DIF IN THE WAY IT LOOKS! MAYBE I SHOULD PUT SUM MORE POLLEN ON IT!!I WILL POST SUM PICS OF IT LATER!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah i can see seeds forming it took


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 29, 2009)

show some sour kush updates mang!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2009)

Lookin good man, hope the seeds work out, maybe pollinate another one just in case


Keep us posted!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 29, 2009)

those crosses should be nice longer flowering time, but can stand heat and cold well and be pest resistent and mold res. to. hold me down with some crosses


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> show some sour kush updates mang!!!


i just did 9/28/09 its on the page before this one


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3159384]Nice man, there gettin chunky, cant wait till i have some buds[/QUOTE]
thanks for the comment sicc yea iam ready to smoke sum of this shit


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

Closet Grow (BuD) said:


> LOOKING GOOD!! keep it up


 thanks man



SICC";3159445]Lookin good man said:


> those crosses should be nice longer flowering time, but can stand heat and cold well and be pest resistent and mold res. to. hold me down with some crosses


yea it should be a good cross and dont worry i got u


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2009)

yes, it appears your pollen worked. your closeups of the calyxes look as if they are seeded.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, it appears your pollen worked. your closeups of the calyxes look as if they are seeded.


thanks for lookin man!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, it appears your pollen worked. your closeups of the calyxes look as if they are seeded.


 
fdd whats up maaaan


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 30, 2009)

dude those buds are growing fast huh howak? if you touch a nugg and press your fingers togather its like crazyglue lol. your gonna be a lucky ass dude in like 4-5 weeks man...........wish i coulda germed some beans of those sour kush outside but sadly bro they were still on the plants at the start of our season

also your midway threw flowering on them you think you could squeeze another floro over that way? and bust out some mollassis.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 30, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> dude those buds are growing fast huh howak? if you touch a nugg and press your fingers togather its like crazyglue lol. your gonna be a lucky ass dude in like 4-5 weeks man...........wish i coulda germed some beans of those sour kush outside but sadly bro they were still on the plants at the start of our season
> 
> also your midway threw flowering on them you think you could squeeze another floro over that way? and bust out some mollassis.


yea they are growin like crazy!!cant belive they are half way done flowering seems like just yesterday i was planting them hahaha!i think i will feed one more time then start usin mollassis then last week just use water no nutrients or mollassis what do u think?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 30, 2009)

Good job on the pollination dude, you got the fdd seal of approval


----------



## howak47 (Sep 30, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Good job on the pollination dude, you got the fdd seal of approval


THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS MAN AND YEA THE SEAL OF APPROVAL


----------



## fried at 420 (Sep 30, 2009)

those look great glad to see it worked with the pollenation like i suggested 
very nice job


----------



## howak47 (Sep 30, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> those look great glad to see it worked with the pollenation like i suggested
> very nice job


thanks for the comments fried!!!!!


----------



## 2talljones (Oct 1, 2009)

fucking crazy, just read almost all of the 78 pages, Awesome girls, and some beans too!!!, good job. keep smoking brother.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 1, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea they are growin like crazy!!cant belive they are half way done flowering seems like just yesterday i was planting them hahaha!i think i will feed one more time then start usin mollassis then last week just use water no nutrients or mollassis what do u think?


 
keep feeding them till week 6! but start useing the molassis now man you can use it and nutes at the same time, just use a little warm water at first to dissolve the molassiss better then fill the rest with colder water and add nutes or w/e to


----------



## howak47 (Oct 1, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> keep feeding them till week 6! but start useing the molassis now man you can use it and nutes at the same time, just use a little warm water at first to dissolve the molassiss better then fill the rest with colder water and add nutes or w/e to


ok i will do that!! goin to add sum tomorrow if i have time its my b-day 

man they are gettin chunkyer everyday and smellin so dank hahahhaha


----------



## howak47 (Oct 1, 2009)

2talljones said:


> fucking crazy, just read almost all of the 78 pages, Awesome girls, and some beans too!!!, good job. keep smoking brother.


thanks for the comments glad u likein the grow keep watchin
and i have chitown to thank for the seeds its hes creation


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 1, 2009)

awww shit howak happy birth day bro!!!!!!!!!!!! this strain was my gift to you then lol. how old r you bro?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 1, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> awww shit howak happy birth day bro!!!!!!!!!!!! this strain was my gift to you then lol. how old r you bro?


THANKS CHI HAHAHAHIAM THE BIG 25


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 1, 2009)

nice do us all a favor and post a few sour kush updates tommorow


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 2, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice do us all a favor and post a few sour kush updates tommorow


 ....and how old are you, hustler?


----------



## rollinmachine (Oct 2, 2009)

now thats what i want.... prices of good shit in chi-town is rediculous. when i had the cash i was pumpin out like 450+ on a Oz of some bluecheese or bigwreck. like 300 for some lower grade dank. n i hated havin to go n pick it up talk about stink? tripple bagged vacum sealed and still made my car reak of dank for a few days after i picked it up without me havin to take it outa my pocket. made a few cops a lil mad kinda hard to explain the smell when u got dogs searchin ur car with no results. regs here is shity mexican ditch weed that ur lucky to get high of off 3 joints 1 after the other. the mids arnt much better n if they are ur payin atleast 160 for a Oz. i remember the days when i could get a 1/2 of some good mids for 30 bucks not 75-80. but then again thats why im here. i want to grow my own shit n i setup a lil cabinet not sure if its gona work or not hope it does. but back to the topic...lol u got some healthy lookin plants there so pretty so lushious if it had a hole u wouldnt need ur gf n hey u wouldnt be gay they females!! nice grow there buddy i will be in envy till i get my own shit up. good job bro n keep up the work ur smoke will come soon enough!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 2, 2009)

rollinmachine said:


> now thats what i want.... prices of good shit in chi-town is rediculous. when i had the cash i was pumpin out like 450+ on a Oz of some bluecheese or bigwreck. like 300 for some lower grade dank. n i hated havin to go n pick it up talk about stink? tripple bagged vacum sealed and still made my car reak of dank for a few days after i picked it up without me havin to take it outa my pocket. made a few cops a lil mad kinda hard to explain the smell when u got dogs searchin ur car with no results. regs here is shity mexican ditch weed that ur lucky to get high of off 3 joints 1 after the other. the mids arnt much better n if they are ur payin atleast 160 for a Oz. i remember the days when i could get a 1/2 of some good mids for 30 bucks not 75-80. but then again thats why im here. i want to grow my own shit n i setup a lil cabinet not sure if its gona work or not hope it does. but back to the topic...lol u got some healthy lookin plants there so pretty so lushious if it had a hole u wouldnt need ur gf n hey u wouldnt be gay they females!! nice grow there buddy i will be in envy till i get my own shit up. good job bro n keep up the work ur smoke will come soon enough!


ay man it aint like that here....... maybe for you.... good brick weed that will get you high if you smoke a 1 gram joint for like 40 an oz. fire ass mids damn well near seedless not compressed at all like 90-100. and you can find even cheaper shit it depends on who you know. you might have a dude whos boy shot and killed some cat and stole all his shit so you might be able to gt the p of some stank for like 2 gz. you never know around ehre.


and im 24 pimp


----------



## rollinmachine (Oct 2, 2009)

i know alot of people. none that grow but i cant find anything like that around the west side specially for those prices. i used to get my shit for that price not anymore. later on if i get some regs cuz im to broke to get dro atm ill throw a pic up of what the regs around here looks like n its still 70-80 a Oz...lol but that might have sumthin to do with the neighborhood. black neighborhoods u can get shit cheaper i noticed cuz i worked in the Hoodz alot. i mean being a repo man n goin threw inglewood at 1-2 am being white is an experience...lol. even when i was plumbing the hood is where i was n a few place's had some fire for cheap shit i could take 1 hit off of n be high for 4 hours literally(i got a high tolerance n thats not often for me). my neighborhoods mexican n regs n mids here is the same full of seeds 1/2 a gram outa a gram nug is smokable. n like i stated if the mids are good its way over priced. ocasionally i get good mids with hardly any seeds for a good price but thats hard to come by. if the stuff round u is that cheap i need to be where u is or just ur hook-up be good  1 of my bagseedbabys sprouted so we'll see how that goes. still waitin to see updated pics here mr. ak lookin forward to seein ur finished product. wow just noticed ya'll round my age welcome to gettin old ak!lol


----------



## howak47 (Oct 2, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice do us all a favor and post a few sour kush updates tommorow


ok i will see what i can do hahahha


----------



## howak47 (Oct 2, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice do us all a favor and post a few sour kush updates tommorow


ok chi here u go this is for u man hahahah
i still cant get over how sticky this bitch is


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 2, 2009)

rollinmachine said:


> i know alot of people. none that grow but i cant find anything like that around the west side specially for those prices. i used to get my shit for that price not anymore. later on if i get some regs cuz im to broke to get dro atm ill throw a pic up of what the regs around here looks like n its still 70-80 a Oz...lol but that might have sumthin to do with the neighborhood. black neighborhoods u can get shit cheaper i noticed cuz i worked in the Hoodz alot. i mean being a repo man n goin threw inglewood at 1-2 am being white is an experience...lol. even when i was plumbing the hood is where i was n a few place's had some fire for cheap shit i could take 1 hit off of n be high for 4 hours literally(i got a high tolerance n thats not often for me). my neighborhoods mexican n regs n mids here is the same full of seeds 1/2 a gram outa a gram nug is smokable. n like i stated if the mids are good its way over priced. ocasionally i get good mids with hardly any seeds for a good price but thats hard to come by. if the stuff round u is that cheap i need to be where u is or just ur hook-up be good  1 of my bagseedbabys sprouted so we'll see how that goes. still waitin to see updated pics here mr. ak lookin forward to seein ur finished product. wow just noticed ya'll round my age welcome to gettin old ak!lol


 
those black dudes in garfield park are juicing your ass man mexicans got the hook up on fire brick for like A stack for a brick 36 oz.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 2, 2009)

howak47 said:


> ok chi here u go this is for u man hahahah
> i still cant get over how sticky this bitch is


 
thats what you call fucking dank bro!!!!!!! its amazing how they get eye noticibly fatter only every like 3 days huh


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 3, 2009)

NICE!
those buds look so silky and good
nice work howak 
and still alot more growing 2 do!!!!


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Oct 3, 2009)

that bud does look really dank!! great job
I think i might wanaa order chitown seeds


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 3, 2009)

yooo howak is a good dude and a man of his word. he followed threw with the promised thread, and all the advice i have given, and even pms me when he post updates......... he has a bright future in growing, and i would love to see what he can do under a few 1000 watters!!!!!!!!! im glad you appreciate this strain and your treating her with much love. and be aware that when your gonna be smokin her she will show you the same love right back!!!!!!!!!! like i said to my knolidge just you me and poplars have this strain, and you wont find a bubba kush sour d cross for sale anywere!!!!! i might throw some up on seedbay. we will see what happends.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 3, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yooo howak is a good dude and a man of his word. he followed threw with the promised thread, and all the advice i have given, and even pms me when he post updates......... he has a bright future in growing, and i would love to see what he can do under a few 1000 watters!!!!!!!!! im glad you appreciate this strain and your treating her with much love. and be aware that when your gonna be smokin her she will show you the same love right back!!!!!!!!!! like i said to my knolidge just you me and poplars have this strain, and you wont find a bubba kush sour d cross for sale anywere!!!!! i might throw some up on seedbay. we will see what happends.


Or you could send me some 
Keep up the killer work howak


----------



## howak47 (Oct 4, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> thats what you call fucking dank bro!!!!!!! its amazing how they get eye noticibly fatter only every like 3 days huh


hell yea dats dank yea they gettin bigger everyday now!!! thanks for all the comments chi!!



fried at 420 said:


> NICE!
> those buds look so silky and good
> nice work howak
> and still alot more growing 2 do!!!!


thanks fried yea they got bout 4 1/2 weeks left



Closet Grow (BuD) said:


> that bud does look really dank!! great job
> I think i might wanaa order chitown seeds


hahahhhaha thanks for the comment man


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yooo howak is a good dude and a man of his word. he followed threw with the promised thread, and all the advice i have given, and even pms me when he post updates......... he has a bright future in growing, and i would love to see what he can do under a few 1000 watters!!!!!!!!! im glad you appreciate this strain and your treating her with much love. and be aware that when your gonna be smokin her she will show you the same love right back!!!!!!!!!! like i said to my knolidge just you me and poplars have this strain, and you wont find a bubba kush sour d cross for sale anywere!!!!! i might throw some up on seedbay. we will see what happends.


well, well, well......look whos pimping now chitownhustler and his magic beans, the only bubba kush x sour deisel on the planet, eh?some dankitty dank you say? sounds like your strain is taking off pimp,.....plus rep to you and a bigger plus rep to howak for making your magic beans shine..


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 4, 2009)

thanx greenhorn


----------



## meridan13 (Oct 4, 2009)

+rep to all the people that make us new strains. hell yeah i love how frosty the kush is looking already!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 4, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> +rep to all the people that make us new strains. hell yeah i love how frosty the kush is looking already!


yea man they are really frosty cant wait till they are ready


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yooo howak is a good dude and a man of his word. he followed threw with the promised thread, and all the advice i have given, and even pms me when he post updates......... he has a bright future in growing, and i would love to see what he can do under a few 1000 watters!!!!!!!!! im glad you appreciate this strain and your treating her with much love. and be aware that when your gonna be smokin her she will show you the same love right back!!!!!!!!!! like i said to my knolidge just you me and poplars have this strain, and you wont find a bubba kush sour d cross for sale anywere!!!!! i might throw some up on seedbay. we will see what happends.


don't worry I'll be doing a thread about this strain too . 

it's just very very likely that I'm going to do some super-outdoor grow with it. but if I can afford the lights I'll do an indoor grow with it .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 4, 2009)

poplars said:


> don't worry I'll be doing a thread about this strain too .
> 
> it's just very very likely that I'm going to do some super-outdoor grow with it. but if I can afford the lights I'll do an indoor grow with it .


 
im not worried about it bro. i would love to see the sour kush grown outside under the cali sun to!!!! much love


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 4, 2009)

Daaaaam. Your girls looking sexy bro! I haven't checked up on your grow in a about 2 weeks but man I am glad to see there doing amazing. Sour D is my favorite and I must say..That cross looks to be one tasty bitch! lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 4, 2009)

Luv2Blaze89 said:


> Daaaaam. Your girls looking sexy bro! I haven't checked up on your grow in a about 2 weeks but man I am glad to see there doing amazing. Sour D is my favorite and I must say..That cross looks to be one tasty bitch! lol


 
you dont even know bro lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 5, 2009)

on a sad note i may have to go to the joint for a while!!!!!! i hope not but lets see. hope god is on my side on this. but i am preparing for the possibility i got to do some state time.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 5, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> on a sad note i may have to go to the joint for a while!!!!!! i hope not but lets see. hope god is on my side on this. but i am preparing for the possibility i got to do some state time.


aww damn man that shit sucks hope u dont have to go do any time!what u might got to go for if u dont mind me asking?
hope everything works out


----------



## poplars (Oct 5, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> on a sad note i may have to go to the joint for a while!!!!!! i hope not but lets see. hope god is on my side on this. but i am preparing for the possibility i got to do some state time.


good luck bro. good karma usually finds a way.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 5, 2009)

howak47 said:


> aww damn man that shit sucks hope u dont have to go do any time!what u might got to go for if u dont mind me asking?
> hope everything works out


a old drug charge from 07



poplars said:


> good luck bro. good karma usually finds a way.


 
i hope your right bro!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 5, 2009)

i am making some old school screened hash from an oz of some old ass dank!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well all i can smell is kush!!!! hahahaha
Doing really good i just watered them with 3 part GH line plus koolbloom and sum mollassas!! This will probly be the last week i use nutrients and keep usin mollassas till the last week and for the last week just use plain water

well heres the pics i hope u all will ENJOY wish everyone could smell this bitch lololol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 5, 2009)

those look dank!!!!!! those will be done in no more then 4 weeks. under hps they finish at 8 weeks


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 5, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Well all i can smell is kush!!!! hahahaha
> Doing really good i just watered them with 3 part GH line plus koolbloom and sum mollassas!! This will probly be the last week i use nutrients and keep usin mollassas till the last week and for the last week just use plain water
> 
> well heres the pics i hope u all will ENJOY wish everyone could smell this bitch lololol


 
and howak i can smell it bro. best way to describe would be sour skunky slightly fruity buds that have even like a coffe like undertone to them thats very subtle


----------



## howak47 (Oct 5, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> those look dank!!!!!! those will be done in no more then 4 weeks. under hps they finish at 8 weeks


THANKS CHI!!! YEA I THINK THEY GOT 3 OR 4 MORE WEEKS ! I JUST ORDERED MY LCD MICROSCOPE YESTERDAY I SHOULD HAVE IT BY FRIDAY HOPEFULLY THEN I CAN TELL FOR SURE WHEN THEY ARE READY AND GET SUM COOL ASS PICS AS WELL !!! ITS GOT CAMRA BUILT IN WITH MEMORY CARD AND USB HOOKUP! GOT IT FOR $160 CHEAPER THAN THEY NORMALLY SELL FOR  
WELL THANKS AGAIN 



chitownsmoking said:


> and howak i can smell it bro. best way to describe would be sour skunky slightly fruity buds that have even like a coffe like undertone to them thats very subtle


YOU ARE EXACTLY RIGHT MAN ...WONDER HOW U KNOW THAT HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 5, 2009)

those buds look fucking choice dog!!!!!! i cant even rep you no more it wont let me. man for you folks at home click on the third pic then zoom in on all that gooeyness!!!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 5, 2009)

fuckin beautiful bro damn great seeds chi and great job on the grow man on your seeds r proving to be very dank themselves wish i would have topped one the one i topped was the male i got so far and the little one outside is a female of yours that i moved in and then the one that is gonna be a single cola in the beer pong cup the other two in the bottels r doin great lol they needed more nutes this time so i added more


----------



## kho20 (Oct 5, 2009)

haha i m lovin these ladies for sure lol


----------



## howak47 (Oct 5, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> fuckin beautiful bro damn great seeds chi and great job on the grow man on your seeds r proving to be very dank themselves wish i would have topped one the one i topped was the male i got so far and the little one outside is a female of yours that i moved in and then the one that is gonna be a single cola in the beer pong cup the other two in the bottels r doin great lol they needed more nutes this time so i added more


hahahah thanks for all the comments pit!!! glad yours are doin good cant wait to see em



kho20 said:


> haha i m lovin these ladies for sure lol


 thanks man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 5, 2009)

you will be smoking good in the next few weeks. some some sour kush with your friends see how they like her


----------



## kho20 (Oct 5, 2009)

lol i do that too share with people jus to see there reaction and im like haha yeah skills lol


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 5, 2009)

Daaaaam dude..that is one of the dankest and gooyest buds I have ever seen. I sure would love to be your neighbor. hahah  I know it's late but I can't help but Sub. +rep...Gonna take pics of harvest?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 5, 2009)

Luv2Blaze89 said:


> Daaaaam dude..that is one of the dankest and gooyest buds I have ever seen. I sure would love to be your neighbor. hahah  I know it's late but I can't help but Sub. +rep...Gonna take pics of harvest?


 
ooo you can bet he will take plenty of pics!!!!!!!! plus rep for t he plus rep lol im high


----------



## howak47 (Oct 6, 2009)

Luv2Blaze89 said:


> Daaaaam dude..that is one of the dankest and gooyest buds I have ever seen. I sure would love to be your neighbor. hahah  I know it's late but I can't help but Sub. +rep...Gonna take pics of harvest?


hahaha yea this is the dankest gooyest shit i have EVER GROWN!!!!!!thanks for the comments and the REP 
keep watching and dont worry there will be plenty of pics and harvest pics


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 6, 2009)

feed them one last time howak


----------



## howak47 (Oct 6, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> feed them one last time howak


 i will do that chi!!!! i was thinking bout doin it 1 last time then do a little mallassas then water


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 6, 2009)

nice 
yea id start mollassess 
those buds are gunna be that howak sweet and sour diesel kush
hey you can call it sweet n sour!!!!


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 6, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ooo you can bet he will take plenty of pics!!!!!!!! plus rep for t he plus rep lol im high


haha i know how you feel man. I forgot to give you guys rep until now. 

Howak: You say you got these from chitown? Man where's my share? Hahaha 

Chitown: I'm curious as to how your's looked compared to Howaks?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 7, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> nice
> yea id start mollassess
> those buds are gunna be that howak sweet and sour diesel kush
> hey you can call it sweet n sour!!!!


how you gonna tell hommie what to call the strain i created lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2009)

Luv2Blaze89 said:


> Chitown: I'm curious as to how your's looked compared to Howaks?


  ..I'm curious too,,,got any pics, chitownhustler?


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 7, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> how you gonna tell hommie what to call the strain i created lol


 im jaaaaaaaasssssssssst sayin


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 7, 2009)

im in on this one. im a chitown resident and the exotics are like gold here, thats y im growin. sour d, kush strains, haze and purps go for rent prices out here for an oz of da shit!! gotta love chitownsmoke!!! if u grow ur own, ull b high and rich. any chitown peeps here?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 7, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> nice
> yea id start mollassess
> those buds are gunna be that howak sweet and sour diesel kush
> hey you can call it sweet n sour!!!!


thanks for the comments but the creator chitown named it its hes creation iam just growin it!!!


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 7, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the comments but the creator chitown named it its hes creation iam just growin it!!!


 oh shit i didnt realize that its called :Chitowns Sour D X Bubba Kush lmao
oops im high too


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 7, 2009)

were you been at fried?


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 7, 2009)

ive been around i got a cold so ive been resting allot
smoking allot more pot than usual
getting burnt out and falling asleep after eating massive quantitys of english muffins


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 7, 2009)

wuts up guys. jus checkin in on sum of the pros at work. i got my thread up chi so i will b hittin u up bro thks


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 8, 2009)

any place i can get my hands on some authentic sour d seeds or clones or somethin. i love da strain. is nycd like it or la con? or sour cream?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 8, 2009)

i think friday would be a good day for an update.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i think friday would be a good day for an update.


hahahaha u trip me out chi u allways say "think its a good day for a update" hahahhahah!!!
Dont worry i will do a update friday around lunch!dont have to work on fridays


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2009)

friday sounds good, bigworm
[youtube]8hBg80CZMJ4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 8, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hahahaha u trip me out chi u allways say "think its a good day for a update" hahahhahah!!!
> Dont worry i will do a update friday around lunch!dont have to work on fridays


 

you already know what it is with me!!!!! shine on pimp shine on


----------



## k-town (Oct 8, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> friday sounds good, bigworm
> [youtube]8hBg80CZMJ4&feature=related[/youtube]


Damn I ain't seen Friday in a minute. Wish I had it now to watch.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> you already know what it is with me!!!!! shine on pimp shine on


HAHAH YEA 
I WISH I COULD GET SUM PICS NOW BUT THE LIGHTS ARE OFFBUT I CAN SMELL THEM IN THE NEXT ROOM WHERE MY COMPUTER IS HAHAHAHA !!! I GOT MY MICROSCOPE YESTERDAY BUT IAM GOIN TO HAVE TO SEND IT BACK CAUSE IT HAS A BLACK SPOT ON THE LCD SCREEN AND IT SHOWS UP ON THE PICS BUT I WAS ABLE TO TAKE A COUPLE OF PICS OF A LEAF FROM THE SOUR KUSH!!!!!! I WILL POST IT IN 1 MINUTE


----------



## howak47 (Oct 8, 2009)

HERES SUM PICS OF A SMALL LEAF OFF THE SOURKUSH TAKEN WITH MICROSCOPE AT ABOUT 300x MAGNIFICATION!!!!

WOULD TAKE SUM MORE BUT I HAVE GOT TO SEND IT BACK FOR A NEW ONE !THERE WAS A BLACK SPOT ON THE LCD SCREEN AND IT SHOWS UP IN THE PICS AND I PAYED TO MUCH $ TO HAVE A SPOT ON THE DAMN SCREEN(U CAN SEE IT IN THE LAST FEW PICS ITS IN THE LEFT SIDE OF THE PICS) SO ITS ALL PACKED UP READY TO BE SENT BACK FOR A NEW ONE AND I JUST GOT IT YESTERDAY SO THIS SUCKS HAVEIN TO SEND IT BACK RIGHT TIME I GOT IT 


LET ME NO WHAT U ALL THINK OF PICS!!! I WILL TAKE SUM EVEN CLOSER WHEN I GET THE NEW ONE BACK IT CAN SEE UP TO 1600x MAGNIFICATION


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2009)

damn dude, that's some cool ass shit!


----------



## k-town (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah I love when people got hella clear nice pics of trichs like that


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 8, 2009)

i likes were this is going!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 8, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn dude, that's some cool ass shit!


HAHAH THANKS GREENHORN



k-town said:


> yeah I love when people got hella clear nice pics of trichs like that


THANKS K-TOWN!!!!! AFTER THEY SEND MY NEW MICROSCOPE ONE THATS NOT FUCKED UP THERE WILL BE PLENTY MORE PICS  ITS REALLY EASY TO GET PICS LIKE THIS OR ALOT CLOSER IT HAS BUILT IN CAM AND VIDEO AND HAS A NICE 4 INCH LCD SCREEN


----------



## howak47 (Oct 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i likes were this is going!!!!!


YEA ME TO I JUST HATE I GOT TO SEND IT BACK BUT IT WILL BE WORTH IT NOT TO HAVE THAT FUCIN BLACK SPOT ON IT


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2009)

I want one of those toys now!  seriously


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2009)

damn homie some nice pics there


----------



## howak47 (Oct 8, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I want one of those toys now!  seriously


 GET U ONE THEY ARE SO FUN U CAN LOOK AT ALL KINDS OF SHIT U NEVER KNEW WAS THERE HAHAHAH http://www.amazon.com/Celestron-44340-Digital-Biological-Microscope/dp/B0014YNGCK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=industrial&qid=1255063455&sr=8-1-spell 

[QUOTE="SICC";3206944]damn homie some nice pics there [/QUOTE] THANKS SICC!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2009)

thx for the link and nice grow, bro. love following this thread


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 9, 2009)

lovely as usual ak47! keep up the bomb ass work


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

if you guys are impressed now wait for the smoke report.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

tell me why i drank 9 beers and dont feel a buzz? ima alki huh? lol yo howak 4 people in the world are gonn ahave this strain now cuzz ima send some to my boy greenhorn, i really would love to see a almost pure indica thrive in the tropics


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 9, 2009)

me too charlie, me too


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> tell me why i drank 9 beers and dont feel a buzz? ima alki huh? lol yo howak 4 people in the world are gonn ahave this strain now cuzz ima send some to my boy greenhorn, i really would love to see a almost pure indica thrive in the tropics


Tell me why I can drank 75.5% alchohol and not make a face? I'll tell you why, drinking with my bro.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

k-town said:


> Tell me why I can drank 75.5% alchohol and not make a face? I'll tell you why, drinking with my bro.


 
lol i think we have high tolernces to the shit


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol i think we have high tolernces to the shit


I would say so chitown. I drink alot though, how bout you?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

i dont drink too often maybe 2ce a week, but when i do i fucking drink you feel me?


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 9, 2009)

nice fat trichs looks hella sticky and juicy


----------



## mercer88 (Oct 9, 2009)

hey chitown

( its M3RC3R) BTW lol

nice thread, 

chat in live chat soon


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 9, 2009)

live chat sucks


----------



## poplars (Oct 9, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> live chat sucks


live chat is awesome you're just jealous


----------



## mercer88 (Oct 9, 2009)

poplars said:


> live chat is awesome you're just jealous



lol he must be,

WERE FAMOUS

ROFL

LMFAO


WOOOOOOOP 

WOOOOOOOP
WOOOOOOP

( TOKES)


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 9, 2009)

nah i just never got it
i tryed once and its just not my thing
glad its had a pleasing effect on u guys though


----------



## mercer88 (Oct 9, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> nah i just never got it
> i tryed once and its just not my thing
> glad its had a pleasing effect on u guys though



at least you didnt react to our posts like a noob and take it seriously 

100%  dude 

i suppose its just gta be ya thang aye


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 9, 2009)

yea tru
if i do anything thats basically "live chat"
it is aim cuz its not so congested i mean i know that live chat has "private" options but 
ehh guess it just aint my thing perfer the forum!!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2009)

Yall needa find a room and get off my boys thread, Hijacc much?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3209081]Yall needa find a room and get off my boys thread, Hijacc much?


[/QUOTE]
word lol nna have pics up laterbro be on the lookout


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3209081]Yall needa find a room and get off my boys thread, Hijacc much?


[/QUOTE]
hope ur not talkin about me lol
im pretty chill with howak and chi


----------



## howak47 (Oct 9, 2009)

everones fine ....post what u want i dont care


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

mercer88 said:


> hey chitown
> 
> ( its M3RC3R) BTW lol
> 
> ...


 
yooooo mercer!!!!!!!! wtf is up man? looong time no see bro. how is shit across the pond?thanx for dropping in on howaks conquest of my strain!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

sup with the updates howak.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> hope ur not talkin about me lol
> im pretty chill with howak and chi



lol i know i was just playin hence the


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

nice pitts man let me know if you ever wanna scratch em?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 9, 2009)

WELL IT WILL BE THE 6TH WEEK IN 3 DAYS!!! THEY ARE GETTIN REALLY THICK AND DENCE SMELLIN LIKE CRAZY CANT WAIT TO SMOKE A NUG OF THIS SHIT!!!! GOING TO FEED THEM 1 LAST TIME IN 3 OR 4 DAYS AND I HAVE BEEN WATERING THEM WITH MOLLASSAS!!!

WELL HERES THE PICS ENJOY AND LET ME KNOW WHAT EVERYONE THINKS
WONDER HOW MUCH  I WILL GET OFF THIS PLANT????


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

awww man those look fucking dank!!!!!!! man im jelous lol. 2-3 more weeks and its chop time. fuck man those look good. i swaer to god i can smell them now!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

i foresee stickey fingers, and scissors in your future bro!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2009)

m m m m mmmmmm

Toasty


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 9, 2009)

daam lookin good my dude! nice and frosty!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3210561]m m m m mmmmmm

Toasty 






[/QUOTE]
lookin good whos are they?? are they urs sicc??


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

this is the stankiest strain i have ever grown man!!!!!!!!!!! they reek soo bad you cant hide the smell with anything but carbon filters!!!!!! put it to you like this.... last harvest has my buds were curing in a big jar i wanted to smoke a nugg. my boy was upstairs and i went down to get a nugg... i had the jar open for like 30 secounds...... my boy could smell it loud has hell upstairs!!!!!!! eventually you can smell them out the jar!!!!!!!!!! i shit you not!!!!!!!!!!! they will leak out from the tiny pores in the glass


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> this is the stankiest strain i have ever grown man!!!!!!!!!!! they reek soo bad you cant hide the smell with anything but carbon filters!!!!!! put it to you like this.... last harvest has my buds were curing in a big jar i wanted to smoke a nugg. my boy was upstairs and i went down to get a nugg... i had the jar open for like 30 secounds...... my boy could smell it loud has hell upstairs!!!!!!! eventually you can smell them out the jar!!!!!!!!!! i shit you not!!!!!!!!!!! they will leak out from the tiny pores in the glass


 damn bro way to go with the cross man wish i could get my hands on some of that stuff


----------



## howak47 (Oct 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> awww man those look fucking dank!!!!!!! man im jelous lol. 2-3 more weeks and its chop time. fuck man those look good. i swaer to god i can smell them now!!!


thanks for the comments chi yea i cant wait to chop dem buds off hahaha



chitownsmoking said:


> i foresee stickey fingers, and scissors in your future bro!


 hahahah ooooo yeaaa 










warisnottheanswer said:


> daam lookin good my dude! nice and frosty!


thanks man



rasclot said:


> lookin good whos are they?? are they urs sicc??


thanks!!!!!! They are mine but chitown created the strain and hooked me up !!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 9, 2009)

F.D.D.lovesCOCKuphisASS said:


> watch out for fdd2blk the snitchin pussy faggit fuckface looking informer fuck cop


 who r you fool watch ya mouth man ya heard


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Oct 9, 2009)

howak47 said:


> ok chi here u go this is for u man hahahah
> i still cant get over how sticky this bitch is


 
looking good howak.. get HID lights & them buds would be alot bigger


----------



## howak47 (Oct 9, 2009)

Heres sum pics of the bud i pollinated and the plant it is on!!! just the bud on the bottom left side of plant was pollinated with sourkush pollen!!! the other buds on plant are turning dark orenge in places and smells really sweetso hopefully the seeds i get will be a good mix between the sourkush and this should be dank!!!

will be posting sum pics of the zona bud thats pollinated with the sourkush pollen on the zona thread so check it out!!!!


----------



## kho20 (Oct 9, 2009)

one word "mmmmmm" well more sound i guess lol


----------



## howak47 (Oct 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> one word "mmmmmm" well more sound i guess lol


hahahah thanks man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 10, 2009)

fuck you mother nature and global warming or el nino or w/e is responsible for this cold ass weather so early. my outdoor is fuckked they wont finish on time even if i do cover them. damn am i salty. i fucking hate sativas!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 10, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> fuck you mother nature and global warming or el nino or w/e is responsible for this cold ass weather so early. my outdoor is fuckked they wont finish on time even if i do cover them. damn am i salty. i fucking hate sativas!!!


 damn man that sucks sorry to hear the bad news im glad i pulled mine out and put it indoors


----------



## ilovejuicy (Oct 10, 2009)

yo u have to post a pic of the dry product


----------



## howak47 (Oct 10, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> fuck you mother nature and global warming or el nino or w/e is responsible for this cold ass weather so early. my outdoor is fuckked they wont finish on time even if i do cover them. damn am i salty. i fucking hate sativas!!!


damn dat shit sucks man sorry to hear that its been cold here to ! any way u can try to move them inside or is that out of the question?


----------



## kho20 (Oct 10, 2009)

lol i can actually see you there kickin shit around yelling that hahaha but seriously it sucks damn global alignment mistakenly called warming due to a major hemispherical shift the north is south the west is east every thing changes tides change oceans move land floods freezes over or dries out the earths core is threw out of balance thanks to the movement on earths surface and its like jamming the gear from forward to reverse itll be the begining of the end the final march of our civillations back to start over in a horrid land nothing survives and evolution reloads and starts off rebuilding society once more of course this is all if we arent destroyed by a major cesstial incident.............. fuck lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lol i can actually see you there kickin shit around yelling that hahaha but seriously it sucks damn global alignment mistakenly called warming due to a major hemispherical shift the north is south the west is east every thing changes tides change oceans move land floods freezes over or dries out the earths core is threw out of balance thanks to the movement on earths surface and its like jamming the gear from forward to reverse itll be the begining of the end the final march of our civillations back to start over in a horrid land nothing survives and evolution reloads and starts off rebuilding society once more of course this is all if we arent destroyed by a major cesstial incident.............. fuck lol


 i dont think i understood anything that i just read man haha


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Oct 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> i dont think i understood anything that i just read man haha


 seriously...wtf you talking about man lol


----------



## howak47 (Oct 11, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lol i can actually see you there kickin shit around yelling that hahaha but seriously it sucks damn global alignment mistakenly called warming due to a major hemispherical shift the north is south the west is east every thing changes tides change oceans move land floods freezes over or dries out the earths core is threw out of balance thanks to the movement on earths surface and its like jamming the gear from forward to reverse itll be the begining of the end the final march of our civillations back to start over in a horrid land nothing survives and evolution reloads and starts off rebuilding society once more of course this is all if we arent destroyed by a major cesstial incident.............. fuck lol


HAHAHAHHA WHAT?????????


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 11, 2009)

im harvesting the runt on monday


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

Closet Grow (BuD) said:


> seriously...wtf you talking about man lol


 seriously what do you mean man i dident post it i responded to it lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> im harvesting the runt on monday


 hey man do you have a grow journal up or anything i would love to go through it


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Oct 11, 2009)

I was agreeing with you pitbudz lol...
I just quoted you and agreed with you
peace


----------



## howak47 (Oct 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hey man do you have a grow journal up or anything i would love to go through it


chi flys under the radar ....


----------



## kho20 (Oct 11, 2009)

lol shit well i jus read that and couldnt make since of it either lets jus say thats been my week hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hey man do you have a grow journal up or anything i would love to go through it


 I would also love to follow it. Got a few pics. Chitown?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 11, 2009)

naw no pics............. not yet. not till i get off paper. and maybe not even then. we will see whats good


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> naw no pics............. not yet. not till i get off paper. and maybe not even then. we will see whats good


 i feel ya brother im on paper myself and schetcy about this


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

if u dont feel right about it dont post. the problem is u got legal cats growing talking shit about your skills, or some lame with no criminal record. what im saying is if one of them gets popped its probaqtion. if i get popped its double sentecneing for me. for instence i already got a class 1 and 2 felony. my class one carries 4-15 and my class 2 carries 3-7 another class one for me is 8-30 years and the class 2 is 7-15. im not taking a risk of this just cuzz some of yall wanna see my pics. ya;l dont beleave i grow thats better for me. beleave i didn breed this strain to.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

its been 3 days howak bust out some pics for ur fans. and greenhorn i aint forgot bout u


----------



## howak47 (Oct 12, 2009)

dont worry pics comein soon got to take my girl to the doc 2 hours away today so maybe have sum time tonight!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 12, 2009)

we'll be waitin to see the frostiness! hey chitownsmoking i sent u a pm dont know if u got it but holla at me my dude


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

didnt get it bro i dont think. i get lots of pms man it seems like i gotta erase some everyday cuzz it fills up fast. sorry i didnt get it.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 12, 2009)

its cool i figured lol im gonna hit u now



chitownsmoking said:


> didnt get it bro i dont think. i get lots of pms man it seems like i gotta erase some everyday cuzz it fills up fast. sorry i didnt get it.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

i hope ur girls all good howak what she got a flu or some


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 12, 2009)

im sure they fine, i like the waiting, so you can compare the bud growth


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

i ment his girlfriend not plants im sure the plants are all well


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 12, 2009)

oh shit thats right haha, figure the plants since your always commanding the updates


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected]. i do that for yall dont you think i already know what this strain looks like and can do?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 12, 2009)

lol all jokes homie


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

lol ooo yeah i just got it now lol j/k i knew you were playin


----------



## howak47 (Oct 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i hope ur girls all good howak what she got a flu or some


yea shes fine we had to go for a check up on the surgery she had 3 monthes ago but everything is good thanks for asking

UPDATED COMEING UP IN A FEW MINUTES


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

sometimes you gotta go.....were everybody knows your name!!!!! and there always glad you came........


----------



## howak47 (Oct 12, 2009)

THEY ARE GETTIN FROSTYER BY THE DAY AND SMELLS SO DANK!!!!
JUST GAVE THEM THEIR LAST DOSE OF NUTRIENTS....GOIN TO BE USIN MOLLASSAS AND WATER TILL LAST WEEK THEN GOIN TO JUST USE WATER!!! THATS ABOUT IT GOT AROUND 3 WEEKS LEFT TILL HARVEST CANT WAIT HERES THE PICS ENJOY AND LET ME KNOW WHAT EVERYONE THINKS!!!! 
ALSO IAM BOUT TO DO A UPDATE ON MY ZONA THREAD CHECK IT OUT








ALL I CAN SAY IS THANK U CHITOWN I LOVE THIS STRAIN ITS A VERY EASY GROW


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

well your very welcome lil buddy. i love this strain to it took some time to get it like this. you can see the bubba and sour d clearly in it. gotta love those light near peach colerd airs


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> well your very welcome lil buddy. i love this strain to it took some time to get it like this. you can see the bubba and sour d clearly in it. gotta love those light near peach colerd airs


Amen to that bro...I have never smoked Bubba, but Sour D is by far my fav. strain. Those buds looks killer bro! Probably one of the best strains I have seen. 

+rep for the awesome strain chitown and +rep for the awesome grow howak.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> well your very welcome lil buddy. i love this strain to it took some time to get it like this. you can see the bubba and sour d clearly in it. gotta love those light near peach colerd airs


YEA MAN U DID A GREAT JOB ALL THAT TIME PAYED OFFI HAVE NEVER SEEN HAIRS LIKE THIS REAL PEACH AND FUZZY LOOKIN HAHAHHA LOVIN THIS SHIT!!!!



Luv2Blaze89 said:


> Amen to that bro...I have never smoked Bubba, but Sour D is by far my fav. strain. Those buds looks killer bro! Probably one of the best strains I have seen.
> 
> +rep for the awesome strain chitown and +rep for the awesome grow howak.


 THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS AND THE REP LUV2BLAZE


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

thank you all. i appreciate this very much. almost brings a tear to my eye. but you know goonz dont cry lol


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 12, 2009)

howak47 said:


> YEA MAN U DID A GREAT JOB ALL THAT TIME PAYED OFFI HAVE NEVER SEEN HAIRS LIKE THIS REAL PEACH AND FUZZY LOOKIN HAHAHHA LOVIN THIS SHIT!!!!
> 
> THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS AND THE REP LUV2BLAZE


lol Well i lied. I can't rep you because either A. I'm just too retarded high or I gave you rep before. Smoke on bro!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

its ok luv2blaze its the thought that counts


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> thank you all. i appreciate this very much. almost brings a tear to my eye. but you know goonz dont cry lol


Lol agreed bro. Thought i was alone on this website. haha 

Do you know if you can buy this strain around? 'cause this is the first i've ever seen this mixture.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 12, 2009)

howak47 said:


> THEY ARE GETTIN FROSTYER BY THE DAY AND SMELLS SO DANK!!!!
> JUST GAVE THEM THEIR LAST DOSE OF NUTRIENTS....GOIN TO BE USIN MOLLASSAS AND WATER TILL LAST WEEK THEN GOIN TO JUST USE WATER!!! THATS ABOUT IT GOT AROUND 3 WEEKS LEFT TILL HARVEST CANT WAIT HERES THE PICS ENJOY AND LET ME KNOW WHAT EVERYONE THINKS!!!!
> ALSO IAM BOUT TO DO A UPDATE ON MY ZONA THREAD CHECK IT OUT
> 
> ...


lookin wonderful man remind me if that was 12 12 from seed and how many lights ur usin and lookin great brother


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> thank you all. i appreciate this very much. almost brings a tear to my eye. but you know goonz dont cry lol


 word man u did a great job


----------



## howak47 (Oct 12, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin wonderful man remind me if that was 12 12 from seed and how many lights ur usin and lookin great brother


yea 12/12 from seed they were planted aug 10th growin really fast!!!! they have 3 100w and a 200w replacment bulb on them but i have others in room but those 4 are right above the sourkush

thanks for the comments pit!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 12, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea 12/12 from seed they were planted aug 10th growin really fast!!!! they have 3 100w and a 200w replacment bulb on them but i have others in room but those 4 are right above the sourkush
> 
> thanks for the comments pit!!!


 how big is the container you got em in man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 12, 2009)

o yea did you topp or fimm them say more active during the winter months broorry ive got all these questions ive been so busy lately i havent been able to follow along and i usually st


----------



## howak47 (Oct 12, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> how big is the container you got em in man


i think its like a 2 gal container maybe 2 1/2


pitbudz87 said:


> o yea did you topp or fimm them say more active during the winter months broorry ive got all these questions ive been so busy lately i havent been able to follow along and i usually st


yea i topped it one time and got 4 MAIN topps


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

Luv2Blaze89 said:


> Lol agreed bro. Thought i was alone on this website. haha
> 
> Do you know if you can buy this strain around? 'cause this is the first i've ever seen this mixture.


 
ohh you wont find this for sale anywere. v.i.p. only


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ohh you wont find this for sale anywere. v.i.p. only


 haha chi i was waitin on that to come from you


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 12, 2009)

howak47 said:


> i think its like a 2 gal container maybe 2 1/2
> 
> yea i topped it one time and got 4 MAIN topps


 ok thats y its so big and way to go on the topping bro


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ohh you wont find this for sale anywere. v.i.p. only


Haha I thought so...say how do you get into this v.i.p?  

Howak: Did you use the whole top above the 2nd true node to get your 4 main colas?


----------



## kho20 (Oct 12, 2009)

lol damn i always miss so much conversations on here fuckin work haha and the chic thank god shes got that well im gonna censor my self lol but yeah where is the pin ups cant wait to hit print hahahahaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

Luv2Blaze89 said:


> Haha I thought so...say how do you get into this v.i.p?
> 
> Howak: Did you use the whole top above the 2nd true node to get your 4 main colas?


 
you have to commit a murder for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## kho20 (Oct 12, 2009)

hahaha lol im gonna shit if this is on the news hahah guy killed for seeds from internet haha vip status lmao


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

you gotta put in that work hommie!!!!! lol


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> you gotta put in that work hommie!!!!! lol


Haha ay if I kill a guy i'm getting more then just seeds outta it!  What more do you expect from a true shotta? Rude Boy at your service. haha jk bro


----------



## kho20 (Oct 12, 2009)

lol seed favors


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 12, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lol seed favors


Lol i'm just fuckin around with you guys. All in good fun bro


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

very fun. its fun to have fun right. this is a good thread with alot of love. im feelin it right now. yall are all my friends.


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> very fun. its fun to have fun right. this is a good thread with alot of love. im feelin it right now. yall are all my friends.


Lol I think its time for chitown to blaze one..Getting a lil mushy on us? haha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

i cant even smoke untill after my court date, and thats if they dont lock my thug ass up. lets all hold hands in prayer for me if your willing. im currently taking blessings.


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i cant even smoke untill after my court date, and thats if they dont lock my thug ass up. lets all hold hands in prayer for me if your willing. im currently taking blessings.


Dam bro that sucks man. What'd you get into now? lol And I will def. pray for you dude. Real shit.


----------



## kho20 (Oct 12, 2009)

canada anyone hahaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

old drug charge from few 07. im up for violation. looking at some serious time. 4-15 years and a 3-7 but for me they will give closer to the max


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

kho20 said:


> canada anyone hahaha


 
canada wont let me in with my record. i got a passport but im not dippin. chicago is my home. and im not leaving no were. weather on the street or behind bars ima be the man ima be!


----------



## kho20 (Oct 12, 2009)

lol hell yeah texas is in my blood man lol i cant leave the state haha not like id want too but hell i wanna see one hometown local backwoods hockey game up there thatd be cool


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> old drug charge from few 07. im up for violation. looking at some serious time. 4-15 years and a 3-7 but for me they will give closer to the max


Dam dude that blows, is Chitown strict on there shit?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 13, 2009)

Luv2Blaze89 said:


> Dam dude that blows, is Chitown strict on there shit?


 
yeah we lead the nation in gang violence and strict gun control. plus i have a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad record. mob action, agg. batteries, discharge of firearm, home invasion, alot of those got dropped to lesser felonies cuzz i h ad a raw lawyer, like the home invasion got dropped to agg battery, lol the discharge of weapon got dropped to disturbing the peace cuzz they couldnt find any sells or bullit holes. and i got many misdeameaners, but they stuck me on this bitch ass dope charge. i had marked bills on me.

the one who set me uo got one comming. and he knows it to


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah we lead the nation in gang violence and strict gun control. plus i have a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad record. mob action, agg. batteries, discharge of firearm, home invasion, alot of those got dropped to lesser felonies cuzz i h ad a raw lawyer, like the home invasion got dropped to agg battery, lol the discharge of weapon got dropped to disturbing the peace cuzz they couldnt find any sells or bullit holes. and i got many misdeameaners, but they stuck me on this bitch ass dope charge. i had marked bills on me.
> 
> the one who set me uo got one comming. and he knows it to


Dam bro that blows, I hate fuckin Snitches. I shoulda have a good lil record built up by now, but for some reason I always manage to get away with shit(knock on wood). i'm sure that doesn't help


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 13, 2009)

they also got me on file has a known gang member that dont help


----------



## kho20 (Oct 13, 2009)

dont yall love the new smoking kills banners lol wtf man thats what the sites kinda about rite the name is rollitup for shits sake lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 13, 2009)

i gotta leave these ciggeretts alone one day bro.


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i gotta leave these ciggeretts alone one day bro.


I hear you on that one dude..they sure do tend to burn a hole in my fuckin pockets man. $6 a pack/day.


----------



## kho20 (Oct 13, 2009)

i quit las november i cant stand smoking cig no more well maybe a newport at the club haha it taste so damn goooood hehe ya kno


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 13, 2009)

Lol I stopped smoking ports 'cause they make every1 I know cough up blood.


----------



## kho20 (Oct 13, 2009)

hell thats the least of my worries when i lit em haha more like is that shadow moving on its own and was that a dinosaur wtf man lolol yeah smoking ciggs is horrible maybe they should make tiny vaporizers that are cheap throways the that companies put on the cigs that way you get nicotine cus thats what ya want jus like thc out of the good ole mj


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 13, 2009)

kho20 said:


> hell thats the least of my worries when i lit em haha more like is that shadow moving on its own and was that a dinosaur wtf man lolol yeah smoking ciggs is horrible maybe they should make tiny vaporizers that are cheap throways the that companies put on the cigs that way you get nicotine cus thats what ya want jus like thc out of the good ole mj


That would be crazy but highly unlikely lol There currently trying to make florida a smoke free state.


----------



## kho20 (Oct 13, 2009)

they already banned pubic smoking in alot of states jus another way were slowly becoming a socialistic country one day well all get rations of what we can have and taxed so heavily on freedom that it only exist for those who can afford the price tag


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 13, 2009)

kho20 said:


> they already banned pubic smoking in alot of states jus another way were slowly becoming a socialistic country one day well all get rations of what we can have and taxed so heavily on freedom that it only exist for those who can afford the price tag


Fuck that lol I rebel like a motha fucker.


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 13, 2009)

howak47 said:


> THEY ARE GETTIN FROSTYER BY THE DAY AND SMELLS SO DANK!!!!
> JUST GAVE THEM THEIR LAST DOSE OF NUTRIENTS....GOIN TO BE USIN MOLLASSAS AND WATER TILL LAST WEEK THEN GOIN TO JUST USE WATER!!! THATS ABOUT IT GOT AROUND 3 WEEKS LEFT TILL HARVEST CANT WAIT HERES THE PICS ENJOY AND LET ME KNOW WHAT EVERYONE THINKS!!!!
> ALSO IAM BOUT TO DO A UPDATE ON MY ZONA THREAD CHECK IT OUT
> 
> ...


 fuckin D-A-N-K!
wouldyah look at those trichs!
beautiful strain Chitown!
and well done for you howak for the amazing grow journal cant w8 to see alot more
can definently see the kush and sour d traits too!
this looks like a very rewarding strain


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 13, 2009)

thanx fried. u been ghost here lately. i think u need some rep. here ya go


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ohh you wont find this for sale anywere. v.i.p. only


 hahahaha, well , well ,well,, look who's shining now playa nice pics a few pages back howak, don't know how I missed it but it's a good thing I went back and looked


----------



## howak47 (Oct 13, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> fuckin D-A-N-K!
> wouldyah look at those trichs!
> beautiful strain Chitown!
> and well done for you howak for the amazing grow journal cant w8 to see alot more
> ...


thanks for the comments and there will be alot MORE hahahhaha



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha, well , well ,well,, look who's shining now playa nice pics a few pages back howak, don't know how I missed it but it's a good thing I went back and looked


thanks man i will be posting sum more pics soon !!!!!


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 13, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks man i will be posting sum more pics soon !!!!!


Can't wait!  Feel like a lil kid in a candy store haha


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 14, 2009)

kho20 said:


> maybe they should make tiny vaporizers that are cheap throways the that companies put on the cigs that way you get nicotine cus thats what ya want jus like thc out of the good ole mj


*You mean like this?* 

I haven't gotten it yet, so I can't give a review. But I'm getting it soon, gonna give it a shot. First I wanna find the damn instructions though! 


*Vapir Cigarette Filtration System + 100 EXTRA FILTERS ... $19.99*







Perfect for the Smoker in Your Life!!!

The VAPIR Cigarette Filtration System uses both Magnetic and UV Filters to extract harmful tars and toxins from your cigarette smoke - WITHOUT changing flavor or consistancy. If you are looking for a healther alternative to smoking or looking to quit smoking altogether, this Christmas you have a choice!

Includes a package of 100 Replacement Filters!

VAPIR has appeared in Rolling Stones, Maxim, T3 and been featured on Tech TV and Live! with Regis and Kelly

AUCTION INCLUDES:
Vapir Cigarette Magnetic Filter
Easy to Use Carrying Case
Extra Rubber Sealer Rings
PLUS 100 Replacement Filters!

WHAT IS "VAPIR"?
The Vapir is an aromatherapy device. In short, it is a smoking device that allows you to inhale the active ingredients in tobbaco and herbs, without the use of fire (or combustion). This process greatly reduces unnecessary bi-products (such as tar and carcinogens) of regular smoking. 

IS THIS A HEALTHY ALTERNATIVE TO SMOKING?
We cannot make claims regarding the medical benefits of using our products, instead we recommend our products solely for aromatherapeutic use. We do, however, encourage our clients to research these topics on their own and decide for themselves whether vaporizing has any benefits over smoking.

HOW DOES YOUR PRODUCT COMPARE TO OTHERS ON THE MARKET?
The Vapir is a fully digital design which allows the user the ease and comfort of advanced engineering at a competitive cost. Similiar products on the market typically cost over $300, and as high as $600. Our products are manufactured for everyday use and are designed with the user in mind.

WHAT ABOUT...?
For more answers to questions about our products please visit www.air-2.com. To contact us directly, please call 800.841.1022, or send all your questions to [email protected].


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 14, 2009)

I seen those at my doctors office a few months back, pretty cool shit, but I'm a non-smoker


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 14, 2009)

yoooo i just made a fat ass glob of iso. already got like a quater sized slab of hash. and i think im gonna harvest the runt tommorow or friday. its getting cold in the chi........ i let it go longer i was gonna harvest the runt monday. it looks good all crystally and it turned purple


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> thanx fried. u been ghost here lately. i think u need some rep. here ya go


 yeah its been hard getting around or ever wanteing to be online if the opiates knock me out i wont be online cuz im fucked up


----------



## howak47 (Oct 14, 2009)

HERES SUM MORE PICS TOMORROW THEY WILL BE 6 1/2 WEEKS OF FLOWERING I ALSO WILL BE POSTING A NEW VIDEO MAYBE TONIGHT ENJOY THE PICS


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I seen those at my doctors office a few months back, pretty cool shit, but I'm a non-smoker


Ah, so you were one of the smart (pre)teenagers, eh? 

It does look pretty cool, doesn't it? The reason I want to read the full manual before getting it is because from first glance it appears to be like a vaporizer, but on their site I think I saw something about "less" smoke... so is it a vaporizer of sorts, or literally a smoke filter? I'd still be willing to try it if it's a smoke filter, but the idea of smokeless cigs is quite intriguing. I've searched the 'net for the manual, and can't find it. I think I'll just call Vapir and ask them how I can get hold of the full manual before purchasing it. I've got one of Vapir's mini vaporizers, and it works very well. Mini is the key word, but it's perfect for sitting right next to my recliner without getting in the way. With this flu, I absolutely can *not* smoke pot right now without coughing up a lung, so the mini vaporizer has been put to a lot of use this last week. They put out a good product, especially considering how much cheaper their vaporizers are than any other decent ones I've found.


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 14, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HERES SUM MORE PICS TOMORROW THEY WILL BE 6 1/2 WEEKS OF FLOWERING I ALSO WILL BE POSTING A NEW VIDEO MAYBE TONIGHT ENJOY THE PICS


*Looking sooo sweet, AK!*  Nice pentagram in the center of this shot...


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 14, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice pics howak

and from what I understand, kat, it is a vaporizer. My doc was toking on it right in the office! But his looked just like a cigarette! First think popped in my head was if I could use it for my meds


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 14, 2009)

great job hawk


----------



## kho20 (Oct 14, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> *You mean like this?*
> 
> I haven't gotten it yet, so I can't give a review. But I'm getting it soon, gonna give it a shot. First I wanna find the damn instructions though!
> 
> ...


kinda but the problem with that is you have to put it on the cig rite and most people are lazy simple individuals myself included that the simple act of placing the smoke in that is way too much when i can easily plop it out the pack and light her up ya kno now if there was a super small device built in to the filter on a cig" the filter is basically the companys quick fix to the same problem " the simpleness of not having to place the device on the cig would make so many more users of the device ........ basically cheap small built in and convient is the answer in providing a safer way to smoke to save millions you really have to appeal to the blo joe sittin on the couch bying a carton every few days ya kno



howak47 said:


> HERES SUM MORE PICS TOMORROW THEY WILL BE 6 1/2 WEEKS OF FLOWERING I ALSO WILL BE POSTING A NEW VIDEO MAYBE TONIGHT ENJOY THE PICS


simply OH MY GOD lol that sound you jus heard was applause lol


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nice pics howak
> 
> and from what I understand, kat, it is a vaporizer. My doc was toking on it right in the office! But his looked just like a cigarette! First think popped in my head was if I could use it for my meds


Well that's that... I'll be ordering it after the 1st, then!  I'm sure it can be used for your meds, although you'd have to roll 'em pretty fat.  Would be great for away from home use at the least though, eliminating smell that draws so much attention.


----------



## True Stoner (Oct 14, 2009)

man those are some sweet ass budzzzz. Im interet=sted in seein the finished product!! I want some of those seeds chitownsmoking ..lol


----------



## howak47 (Oct 14, 2009)

HERES A NEW SOUR KUSH VIDEO  ENJOY AND LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK


[youtube]KzK2keUlap0[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Oct 14, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> *Looking sooo sweet, AK!*  Nice pentagram in the center of this shot...


THANKS KAT HAHAHA I JUST NOTICED THAT IT DOES LOOK LIKE A PENTAGRAM !!!





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nice pics howak
> 
> and from what I understand, kat, it is a vaporizer. My doc was toking on it right in the office! But his looked just like a cigarette! First think popped in my head was if I could use it for my meds


THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS !!!


SICC";3236101]great job hawk[/QUOTE]THANKS SICC:leaf:
[quote="True Stoner said:


> man those are some sweet ass budzzzz. Im interet=sted in seein the finished product!! I want some of those seeds chitownsmoking ..lol


THANKS MAN YEA IAM READY FOR THE FINISHED PRODUCT TO KEEP WATCHIN


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 14, 2009)

kho20 said:


> kinda but the problem with that is you have to put it on the cig rite and most people are lazy simple individuals myself included that the simple act of placing the smoke in that is way too much when i can easily plop it out the pack and light her up ya kno now if there was a super small device built in to the filter on a cig" the filter is basically the companys quick fix to the same problem " the simpleness of not having to place the device on the cig would make so many more users of the device ........ basically cheap small built in and convient is the answer in providing a safer way to smoke to save millions you really have to appeal to the blo joe sittin on the couch bying a carton every few days ya kno


OMG... I've seen lazy, and I've been lazy, but to be so lazy as to not bother putting the end of a cigarette into a hole in a filter before putting it into one's mouth and inhaling?! Now I've seen it all!!! 

Considering that something this small is a "revolutionary" thing in the world of vaping to date, I'm sure it'll take a lot of time before something as small as you're suggesting could be implemented. Plus, cigs are expensive as hell already... a vape built into a cig would be way too expensive for the average Blow Joe sitting on the couch buying a carton every few days. (Every few days? lol) I would think most people would be a lot more willing go through the exhaustive work of placing the filter on the cigarettes than they would be to pay extra money *per* cigarette.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 14, 2009)

whoa howak that vid does them justice!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you would grow them under h.i.d. they are rock hard dense, and finish in m8 weeks flat. because of your floros i think its gonna be 9 weeks but shit that aint shit ur almost there!!! you should mail me a nugg. in return ill mail u some oil.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 14, 2009)

lol i was just kidding about mailing me a nugg.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 14, 2009)

i cant wait untill you can smoke them. i already know what your gonna say about them too. good luck howak. your one cool dude.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i cant wait untill you can smoke them. i already know what your gonna say about them too. good luck howak. your one cool dude.


yea i cant wait to smoke them thanks for the comments glad u liked the videoi posted one on the zona thread also

hahah i just noticed thread hit 100 pages


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 14, 2009)

100 pages with more then 13k views and growing. not bad huh.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> 100 pages with more then 13k views and growing. not bad huh.


hahah yea not bad at all


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 14, 2009)

when you harvest the kush dont trim the buds all mad bro. has you can see and you can see better in real life then on pics the leaves have tall thc on them. to be real with you i have smoked the secoundary fan leaves off the s.k. buds and got blazed has fuck!!!!!!! and i swear to you it even tastes good.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> when you harvest the kush dont trim the buds all mad bro. has you can see and you can see better in real life then on pics the leaves have tall thc on them. to be real with you i have smoked the secoundary fan leaves off the s.k. buds and got blazed has fuck!!!!!!! and i swear to you it even tastes good.


ooo i can beleave that shit the leafes look like they have suger poured all over them ....iam going to trim the big leafs off and leave the rest .....yea they look like they would get u so fucin high


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 14, 2009)

some butter or oil sounds better


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 14, 2009)

very nice my dude i swear i can smell it!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 15, 2009)

i can actually smell it. it makes my mouth water now. lemme find a place were i can setup theese 2 1000 watters and its over


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 15, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i can actually smell it. it makes my mouth water now. lemme find a place were i can setup theese 2 1000 watters and its over


Lol I will gladly let you set them up in my closet. Haha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 15, 2009)

Luv2Blaze89 said:


> Lol I will gladly let you set them up in my closet. Haha


unless your closet is has big has a bedroom were gonna run into heat problems with htis kind of lighting.


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Oct 15, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> unless your closet is has big has a bedroom were gonna run into heat problems with htis kind of lighting.


 lol 2 1000 watters in one closet


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 15, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> unless your closet is has big has a bedroom were gonna run into heat problems with htis kind of lighting.


 my house lol wish i was there id jump on the chance to work with you chi


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2009)

I wonder if this strain can be grown for higher yeild . . . . I guess I'll find out .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 15, 2009)

veg it indoors all winter poplars!!!!!!!! then transplant outside in the spring! you will get big yield. like i said before yield is low on this strain, but it dont even matter what you get is amoung the best in the world


----------



## nikk (Oct 15, 2009)

ayo chi-city what up boy boy?


----------



## kho20 (Oct 15, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> OMG... I've seen lazy, and I've been lazy, but to be so lazy as to not bother putting the end of a cigarette into a hole in a filter before putting it into one's mouth and inhaling?! Now I've seen it all!!!
> 
> Considering that something this small is a "revolutionary" thing in the world of vaping to date, I'm sure it'll take a lot of time before something as small as you're suggesting could be implemented. Plus, cigs are expensive as hell already... a vape built into a cig would be way too expensive for the average Blow Joe sitting on the couch buying a carton every few days. (Every few days? lol) I would think most people would be a lot more willing go through the exhaustive work of placing the filter on the cigarettes than they would be to pay extra money *per* cigarette.


the pic is the electronic cigs but maybe they could develop a ionic filter to remove tar an carcinogens on regular cigs less parts less cost


haha hell the sad part is im not exaggerating at all there's people who seriously smoke a carton every few days its tragic but it really comes down to laziness to putting them on each cig how many people do you kno that if they were givin one of these devices would actually use it on every cig they smoke maybe one or 2 not the millions that are smokers that wouldn't at all and yeah their already expensive but hell you jus proved my point you wouldn't spend an extra 2 dollars a pack to save your life their shouldn't be a price on health but hell there is but if they actually spent research and development money on developing a self contained vape cig it would revolutionize the smoking industry and prolly bring America out of its current funk hell addictions is where the moneys at ask any dough boy ridding in a donk lol

hahaha thank god for spellcheck


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Oct 15, 2009)

kho20 said:


> the pic is the electronic cigs but maybe they could develop a ionic filter to remove tar an carcinogens on regular cigs less parts less cost
> 
> 
> haha hell the sad part is im not exaggerating at all there's people who seriously smoke a carton every few days its tragic but it really comes down to laziness to putting them on each cig how many people do you kno that if they were givin one of these devices would actually use it on every cig they smoke maybe one or 2 not the millions that are smokers that wouldn't at all and yeah their already expensive but hell you jus proved my point you wouldn't spend an extra 2 dollars a pack to save your life their shouldn't be a price on health but hell there is but if they actually spent research and development money on developing a self contained vape cig it would revolutionize the smoking industry and prolly bring America out of its current funk hell addictions is where the moneys at ask any dough boy ridding in a donk lol
> ...


 In the long run you save money and your health,
The tobacco costs less if you buy it seperate... duhh
and you could put bud in there


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 15, 2009)

whats all this shit about tobacco? were here to grow the nugg my niggz


----------



## kho20 (Oct 15, 2009)

i posted it to show katatoniwic oops if that aint rite.... but yeah were waitin on the ladies to go back on stage bro


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 16, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> whats all this shit about tobacco? were here to grow the nugg my niggz


Lol chitown always tryin to keep us on topic.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 16, 2009)

just replayed that vid... talk about resin encrusted!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 16, 2009)

got court comming up pray for me


----------



## kho20 (Oct 16, 2009)

man ill say some good juju over some hg for ya always brings me good luck


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 16, 2009)

god bless you for the possitive karma


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 16, 2009)

more positive karma coming your way via the HI gang playa!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 16, 2009)

god bless u all thanx people


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 16, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> god bless u all thanx people


I got you also bro, you been in my prayers since you told me it bro. One love for you bro. Real shit.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 16, 2009)

much love to you all


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> got court comming up pray for me


 you got it man had to check in yesterday hope everythin goes good man


----------



## synonymous (Oct 17, 2009)

Woah, I just finished reading all 100 pages of this thread. Took me all day. 

Those nugs look amazing. I really like what you have. I bet that's going to be some killer kill. Plus rep for the kickass grow man!

And for Chitown, plus rep for perpetuating the love. That's a sick cross bro!

Peace.

Oh yeah, and good luck with court man.


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 17, 2009)

yea man i just read this whole thread too and it looks soo juicy... i can def see the bubba kush in it the way it grows... and we all need to keep chi in our prayers man. hes a good guy
plus rep to both of u


----------



## howak47 (Oct 17, 2009)

synonymous said:


> Woah, I just finished reading all 100 pages of this thread. Took me all day.
> 
> Those nugs look amazing. I really like what you have. I bet that's going to be some killer kill. Plus rep for the kickass grow man!
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS AND THE REP MAN



Spoon420 said:


> yea man i just read this whole thread too and it looks soo juicy... i can def see the bubba kush in it the way it grows... and we all need to keep chi in our prayers man. hes a good guy
> plus rep to both of u


THANKS SPOON


----------



## Hollander (Oct 17, 2009)

Sending some Chi-town love to you, Chitownsmoking. Hold your head..high!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

god bless u all thanx for the support i know i never met yall but yall like fam


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

RIU is just tight like that, Jah know


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

[email protected] the flyin hawaiin. bj pen is the shit. if they dont lock a nigga up on the 19th we all won


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 18, 2009)

been great following this thread from day 1
thanks chitown and howak this shows how teamwork
well.... works!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 18, 2009)

WELL ITS THE START OF THE 7TH WEEK OF FLOWERING!!! NOW IAM ONLY WATERING WITH MOLLASSAS TILL LAST WEEK THEN JUST PLAIN WATER LAST WEEK BEFORE HARVEST!!
ONLY 2 WEEKS LEFT BEFORE HARVEST ...I CANT WAIT THIS SHIT SMELLS SO DAMN GOOD AND IS REALLY STICKY
NOT MUCH MORE TO SAY BUT ENJOY THE PICS AND LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 18, 2009)

looks great man! i for one am jelous. but hey im harvesting my girl in 2 weeks too


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 18, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm they look soo soft and fluffy juicy tooo!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Oct 18, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL ITS THE START OF THE 7TH WEEK OF FLOWERING!!! NOW IAM ONLY WATERING WITH MOLLASSAS TILL LAST WEEK THEN JUST PLAIN WATER LAST WEEK BEFORE HARVEST!!
> ONLY 2 WEEKS LEFT BEFORE HARVEST ...I CANT WAIT THIS SHIT SMELLS SO DAMN GOOD AND IS REALLY STICKY
> NOT MUCH MORE TO SAY BUT ENJOY THE PICS AND LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK


looking good howak ... keep it up..


----------



## kho20 (Oct 18, 2009)

you gotta be the luckiest damn dude on the planet lol god bless chi ive been waitin to hear from him how court goes well kno tommorow hopefully good news the reason your lucky cus you have them fine bitches in that room chiilin on the groovy desk hahaha


----------



## synonymous (Oct 18, 2009)

Very very sexy, I licked my screen.

Now I'm looking for my sham cloth...feck...


----------



## kho20 (Oct 18, 2009)

sham wow lol youll say wow everytime


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

first off damn can you say bling howak? that shit is killer!!!! and thanx for all the love and support people i mean it. got court tommorow so we will see how it goes. much love to you all.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 18, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> first off damn can you say bling howak? that shit is killer!!!! and thanx for all the love and support people i mean it. got court tommorow so we will see how it goes. much love to you all.


thanks chi and i hope everything goes fine at court tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 18, 2009)

synonymous said:


> Very very sexy, I licked my screen.
> 
> Now I'm looking for my sham cloth...feck...


lololololol thanks for the comment!!!!



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> looking good howak ... keep it up..


thanks lax



fried at 420 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm they look soo soft and fluffy juicy tooo!


thanks man yea they are amazin lookin!!!



Spoon420 said:


> looks great man! i for one am jelous. but hey im harvesting my girl in 2 weeks too


thanks for the comment i will check your grow out !!!!!



kho20 said:


> you gotta be the luckiest damn dude on the planet lol god bless chi ive been waitin to hear from him how court goes well kno tommorow hopefully good news the reason your lucky cus you have them fine bitches in that room chiilin on the groovy desk hahaha


yea hopefully court will go good for him!!!!
thanks for the comments and yes that is a groovy desk it was my dads from back in the DAY


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

oo yeah nice lamp


----------



## k-town (Oct 18, 2009)

That shit is looking hella good howak! Loving the pics.


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 18, 2009)

man dont u just hate waiting? especially knowing that ur soo close


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

its well worth the wait.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

looking pretty dank dude!nice job


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

you know its fire when bj penn tells u it is


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

[email protected] chitown express hahahaha


----------



## howak47 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking pretty dank dude!nice job


thanks DR


Spoon420 said:


> man dont u just hate waiting? especially knowing that ur soo close


yea i hate waiting but i have learned it pays to wait hahahah



k-town said:


> That shit is looking hella good howak! Loving the pics.


thanks for the comments ktown


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 18, 2009)

o yea i learned to wait too.. and its weird cuz im like one of the most impatient people.. does that make sense? idk im high


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

lol yeah this is a sick ass strain. howak DO NOT BE JUST GIVING SEEDS AWAY TO MY YEARS OF HARD WORK OK? the crosses idc about soo much feel free to be cool about those. the best part is when you smoke it howak. i promise you you will be fucking high in like 2 good hits. idc how much weed you smoke a day. it will make ur mouth water!! and it dont matter if you get greens or the last hit the shit still taste fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i foresee alot of days on the couch for you howak lol. mark my words. and the high omg!!!!! the fucking high is sooo clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

man ima get zero sleep tonight i know it. if im not back on here in a day or two they got your boy hemmed up


----------



## GooDvzEviL (Oct 18, 2009)

What up howak47.. Those ladies are looking fine man, can't wait to see the finished product. 

Yo, chitownsmoking, thanks for putting me on game with this thread homie, stay up soldiers... 

-GooDvzEviL


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

ur welcome. i told you about this?


----------



## k-town (Oct 18, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> man ima get zero sleep tonight i know it. if im not back on here in a day or two they got your boy hemmed up


WTF! What the hell you.....nevermind. Hope not bro.


----------



## GooDvzEviL (Oct 18, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ur welcome. i told you about this?


What up, we were on that Bubba Kush thing lol...this is you dropping dime on howak47.

Originally Posted by *chitownsmoking*  
_yeah ive grown pure bubba and crossed it to a sour d. you can see my man howak47 is growing it out now. im a dutch masters kind of guy there advanced line works real good, but the gold is better im told. i have yet to try it_


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

oo ok glad you could stop by then hold howak down with some rep for a fine grow


----------



## kingmurda (Oct 18, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> oo ok glad you could stop by then hold howak down with some rep for a fine grow


u got any seeds u cant sell me u cant be 2 far away we both in chicago. no bagseed no bs but where do u honor yo seeds from


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

kingmurda said:


> u got any seeds u cant sell me u cant be 2 far away we both in chicago. no bagseed no bs but where do u honor yo seeds from


 
whats that folkks? its against forum rules to sell seeds here so i got to honer that. comeone now do you really think this strain is bagseed? pm me if you want to know more about this strains lineage im gettin tired of typin

oo and i bred this strain myself


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 18, 2009)

better edit those post can they CAN read your PM's


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

i dont need to edit shit. i already said im not selling shit on this site. gotta respect forum rules. and rolli is a good dude. i wouldnt do shit to jepordize the mans site.


and no pms are privete f.y.i.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 19, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol yeah this is a sick ass strain. howak DO NOT BE JUST GIVING SEEDS AWAY TO MY YEARS OF HARD WORK OK? the crosses idc about soo much feel free to be cool about those. the best part is when you smoke it howak. i promise you you will be fucking high in like 2 good hits. idc how much weed you smoke a day. it will make ur mouth water!! and it dont matter if you get greens or the last hit the shit still taste fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i foresee alot of days on the couch for you howak lol. mark my words. and the high omg!!!!! the fucking high is sooo clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahaha u dont have to worry bout me givin any seeds away u gave me cause i only got 3 beans left but with the 2 buds i pollinated i should get bout 50 good seeds!
yea i cant wait to try this smoke its goin to be the shit
thanks again for t e hook-up man!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 19, 2009)

i love you all. it sounds fucked up cuzz i never met yall, but yall are down with me!!!!!!!!!!!! court went decent. and i took a drug test im pretty sure i passed. havent smoked in 11 days. and gave them str8 water from my cock!!!! now i will celebrate with one of my michocan sativas i harvested about 3 days ago a slab of hash and a nice glob of oil. thank all you soo much for the love and support. to my chicagoins and beyond. 

mucxh much love. and howak you are very welcome. i knew you were the right man for the job. and poplars to.


----------



## Hollander (Oct 19, 2009)

Standing Ovation to all!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 19, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i dont need to edit shit. i already said im not selling shit on this site. gotta respect forum rules. and rolli is a good dude. i wouldnt do shit to jepordize the mans site.
> 
> 
> and no pms are privete f.y.i.



actually they CAN read your PM's it was just a suggestion...... but that will be my last say in anything


----------



## synonymous (Oct 19, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i love you all. it sounds fucked up cuzz i never met yall, but yall are down with me!!!!!!!!!!!! court went decent. and i took a drug test im pretty sure i passed. havent smoked in 11 days. and gave them str8 water from my cock!!!! now i will celebrate with one of my michocan sativas i harvested about 3 days ago a slab of hash and a nice glob of oil. thank all you soo much for the love and support. to my chicagoins and beyond.
> 
> mucxh much love. and howak you are very welcome. i knew you were the right man for the job. and poplars to.



Suhhhhweeet! Dude, that fuckin rocks man. I bet that's a weight lifted.



I actually came to check this thread first this morning, and will probably now spend more time on RIU....EVEN THOUGH I should be typing a six page paper on a 600 page book I haven't read yet, which is due tomorrow.

I never procrastinate...hahaha!

Anyways, good to see you did ok in court man. 

And Howak, your shit is looking sicker by the day man. You should do a slideshow animation showing the growth and flowering, that would look awesome!

Ok, I seriously got to go type the shit out of this paper.


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 19, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i love you all. it sounds fucked up cuzz i never met yall, but yall are down with me!!!!!!!!!!!! court went decent. and i took a drug test im pretty sure i passed. havent smoked in 11 days. and gave them str8 water from my cock!!!! now i will celebrate with one of my michocan sativas i harvested about 3 days ago a slab of hash and a nice glob of oil. thank all you soo much for the love and support. to my chicagoins and beyond.
> 
> mucxh much love. and howak you are very welcome. i knew you were the right man for the job. and poplars to.


haha hell yea man sounds great! just better pray to god that ur piss had enough electrolites and shit in there if u gave them pretty much straight water or theyll make u retake that... im pretty sure atleast


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 19, 2009)

Spoons is quite correct. If urine is too clear and/or doesn't contain enough electrolytes and other essentials, they'll know that something's most likely up. A friend of mine has to do the tests (it's a part of his job he doesn't like, but his clinic does it and he has to; although he usually lets just MJ positive tests slide when no one's around to bust HIM for it, lol) and when he sees urine that's too clear, he has to deny it and have the person come back to do it over after a short period of time to allow the body to "reestablish" the urine, if you will. (I just woke up, so I can't think of words to use that make the most sense. LOL)

You may want to hold off on the celebration just for a bit, in case they call you back to redo it. 

On a positive note, very glad to see you here this morning... it certainly means you're not "there" still!


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3259488]actually they CAN read your PM's it was just a suggestion...... but that will be my last say in anything[/QUOTE]

I took it as him saying there are no private PMs anywhere.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

^^^me too, I'm sure that's what the express meant


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 19, 2009)

naw they never say shit about the color of my urine. they know me man they know i be smoking. like i still have thc in my urine but under 50 thc count they dont care. sorry i was gone for a while that oil and hash rocked my assssssssss. just a reminder to those with cable...... pot city usa is on at 8 tonight on a&e


----------



## kho20 (Oct 19, 2009)

kingmurda said:


> u got any seeds u cant sell me u cant be 2 far away we both in chicago. no bagseed no bs but where do u honor yo seeds from


BACON lmao "but where do you honor your seeds from" hell im sure its me bein an ass but damn dude come on a smoker(well most) kno to play it cool and feel the water ya kno


----------



## kho20 (Oct 19, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i love you all. it sounds fucked up cuzz i never met yall, but yall are down with me!!!!!!!!!!!! court went decent. and i took a drug test im pretty sure i passed. havent smoked in 11 days. and gave them str8 water from my cock!!!! now i will celebrate with one of my michocan sativas i harvested about 3 days ago a slab of hash and a nice glob of oil. thank all you soo much for the love and support. to my chicagoins and beyond.
> 
> mucxh much love. and howak you are very welcome. i knew you were the right man for the job. and poplars to.



man im gonna wait to congrats when the results come in i kno ill jinx ya fuck i jus did shit ummm im gonna go roll a pudgy lady and whisper her sweet nothings to patch it up haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

pot city tonight, thx for the reminder chi, comes on in an hour, my time thx again bro! and nice dank howak


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 19, 2009)

wut up guys, how everything goin


----------



## howak47 (Oct 19, 2009)

just harvested and dryed zona just put in jars today got pics and a new video on other thread everyone check it out


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 20, 2009)

so now that you harvested that big sativa you gonna throw some more cfl light on the kush?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 20, 2009)

Hahha, is this thread a joke?

And i though i had it figured out....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 20, 2009)

wtf you tryna say jonny?


----------



## kho20 (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah i wanna kno this shit too? what the hell is that bout?


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 20, 2009)

idk dudes just crazy


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 20, 2009)

Hahaha, i must be.. 

[Youtube]r3R2PgMiTvw&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Hahha, is this thread a joke?
> 
> And i though i had it figured out....


what the fuc u mean a JOKE does it look like a joke? what is there to figure out man?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 20, 2009)

jonny its cool bro ur from the chi so ima just chop that up to waaaaay to much hallcinagens in your life? 

with like 15k views i dont think its a joke jonnie weres ya head at?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 21, 2009)

Just a preconception faulty...hahaha


----------



## synonymous (Oct 21, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Just a preconception faulty...hahaha


Yeah...I'm going with too much loose juice, look at his signature.

And throw some pics up Howak! It's been like five minutes since the last one and my eyes are getting lonely.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 21, 2009)

synonymous said:


> Yeah...I'm going with too much loose juice, look at his signature.
> 
> And throw some pics up Howak! It's been like five minutes since the last one and my eyes are getting lonely.


 
[email protected]


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 21, 2009)

haha drammmmmm

anyways hows chicago chi i thought id bring it up because i met an ex-disciple who said he was from there
and i was thinking of making a trip up there since i wana go to all the hoods i remember from when i went to visit my sister there 4 years ago
growing up in the hood gives me the urge to visit others haha!
after my legs are up to par though!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 21, 2009)

synonymous said:


> Yeah...I'm going with too much loose juice, look at his signature.
> 
> And throw some pics up Howak! It's been like five minutes since the last one and my eyes are getting lonely.


hahahah i will post pics tomorrow did not have time tonight


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 21, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> haha drammmmmm
> 
> anyways hows chicago chi i thought id bring it up because i met an ex-disciple who said he was from there
> and i was thinking of making a trip up there since i wana go to all the hoods i remember from when i went to visit my sister there 4 years ago
> ...


 
aww i never knew you used to be folks


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 22, 2009)

Gangsta breeda


----------



## kho20 (Oct 22, 2009)

MJ MAFIA hahaha oh so whos gonna wish me a happy bday hahaha


----------



## howak47 (Oct 22, 2009)

kho20 said:


> MJ MAFIA hahaha oh so whos gonna wish me a happy bday hahaha


happy b day man


----------



## howak47 (Oct 22, 2009)

WELL ITS BEEN A LITTLE OVER 7 1/2 WEEKS OF FLOWERING AND THEY SMELL AND LOOK SO DANK AND BUDS ARE ROCK SOLID CANT WAIT TO SMOKE SUM OF THIS SHIT
BEEN WATERING WITH MOLLASSAS ABOUT EVERY 2 DAYS AND I CHECKED THE TRICS OUT WITH MY NEW MICROSCOPE AND ALOT OF THEM ARE LIGHT AMBER AND SUM LOOKED LIKE A REAL DARK ORENGE COLOR SO THE ARE ALMOST READY TO HARVEST!!!!!


HERES SUM PICS ENJOY AND EVERYONE LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW! Looking sexy. Im just pissed i didnt find this thread earlier.
Subscribed for the rest.
Im curious to see how the yeild turns out.


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just wondering.. Did you end up growing these girls 12/12 all through veg like you said?
sorry i just dont feel like reading through 110 pages


----------



## synonymous (Oct 22, 2009)

IRONMAN420 said:


> Just wondering.. Did you end up growing these girls 12/12 all through veg like you said?
> sorry i just dont feel like reading through 110 pages


What!?!?! You didn't dedicate three hours of your life to answer just one question??? Tsk tsk.

Hahaha.

Yeah man, he only let it veg a little bit I believe.

HOWAK! Very nice man! Things really are swelling up here at the end. You gonna let it go for nine or ten weeks total?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 22, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL ITS BEEN A LITTLE OVER 7 1/2 WEEKS OF FLOWERING AND THEY SMELL AND LOOK SO DANK AND BUDS ARE ROCK SOLID CANT WAIT TO SMOKE SUM OF THIS SHIT
> BEEN WATERING WITH MOLLASSAS ABOUT EVERY 2 DAYS AND I CHECKED THE TRICS OUT WITH MY NEW MICROSCOPE AND ALOT OF THEM ARE LIGHT AMBER AND SUM LOOKED LIKE A REAL DARK ORENGE COLOR SO THE ARE ALMOST READY TO HARVEST!!!!!
> 
> 
> HERES SUM PICS ENJOY AND EVERYONE LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK


 lookin fuckin great man wonderful job bro geep up the good work man


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 22, 2009)

damn howak looks sooooooooo gooood!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 22, 2009)

happy b day kho!!!!! and those buds look retarded dank howak. under hps they would be way denser and would be done by now. i would harvest at 9 weeks to the day. i hope you like my strain guys. something tells me yall do. i will be growing around fifty from seed outside next spring. hoping for 25-30 females from them. this strain gets better female/male ratio then others


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 22, 2009)

hay howak. tell me you dont like growing potent ass indicas more then commercial grade sativas????


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 22, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> hay howak. tell me you dont like growing potent ass indicas more then commercial grade sativas????


 i would much rather grow incias than sativas under my hps cuz i grow in cups and do pretty good


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 22, 2009)

damn what you got going like a 12/12 style form of s.o.g. or what? what size cupz? that that drbudgreengeans shit right there.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 22, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> hay howak. tell me you dont like growing potent ass indicas more then commercial grade sativas????


hahah yea i like the potent ass indicas over that shit anyday


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

nice pics, looking schticky and gooey! good stuff!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 23, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> damn what you got going like a 12/12 style form of s.o.g. or what? what size cupz? that that drbudgreengeans shit right there.


 yea man i go 12 12 from seed in beer pong cups check out my sig the grow is right there


----------



## howak47 (Oct 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice pics, looking schticky and gooey! good stuff!


thanks for the comments drgreenhorn


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 23, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea man i go 12 12 from seed in beer pong cups check out my sig the grow is right there


 
you should use bigger cups atleast man, with some training. the last few nodes of the plants have like no bud


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 23, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> you should use bigger cups atleast man, with some training. the last few nodes of the plants have like no bud


 i usually do lst and top everything this time ive had a bunch of setbacks when i moved here i came with 7 females and got my electricity shut off and lost em all now ive got two but i usually tie em up everywhere and i like the 12 oz cups i guess i could go bigger but i really dont want to ya know i like it this way i may go a tad bigger but im jus fine with it now thanks for the comments tho man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 23, 2009)

ur welcome pittbudz.


----------



## harrkken (Oct 23, 2009)

hey im up with an op in chitown also, tell me how those seeds go for ya


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 24, 2009)

welcome my fellow chicagoin.


----------



## kho20 (Oct 24, 2009)

howak47 said:


> happy b day man


thanks man i smoked some dank my buddy bought me it was sweet as hell



chitownsmoking said:


> happy b day kho!!!!! and those buds look retarded dank howak. under hps they would be way denser and would be done by now. i would harvest at 9 weeks to the day. i hope you like my strain guys. something tells me yall do. i will be growing around fifty from seed outside next spring. hoping for 25-30 females from them. this strain gets better female/male ratio then others


thanks chi and oh yess those things are lookin short bus dank haha im jus boutgh in love with this strain haha when you do the OD are you gonna do a seed run again are you goin for broke on the hookers?


and god howak like i almost cry every time i see pics jus cus these ladies arent in my room hahahaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 24, 2009)

damn kho you sound all fucked up cuzzo,. just a reminder ufc tonight. layoto machida v.s. shogun


----------



## kho20 (Oct 24, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> damn kho you sound all fucked up cuzzo,. just a reminder ufc tonight. layoto machida v.s. shogun



you dont kno the half of it haha i got a concussion las nite haha oh and thanks for the remind haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

kho20 said:


> you dont kno the half of it haha i got a concussion las nite haha oh and thanks for the remind haha


 damn fool how did u get a concussion man


----------



## kho20 (Oct 24, 2009)

haha from the sticks i straight up fucked my head up haha


----------



## kho20 (Oct 24, 2009)

kho20 said:


> thanks man i smoked some dank my buddy bought me it was sweet as hell
> 
> 
> thanks chi and oh yess those things are lookin short bus dank haha im jus boutgh in love with this strain haha when you do the OD are you gonna do a seed run again are you goin for broke on the hookers?
> ...



wow i jus read this again and now i finally get what ya were sayin chi hahaha wtf

i think some how i was sayin good strain the plants look dank and the outdoor grow you gonna pull for seeds or no haha?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 24, 2009)

naw im killing all the males for my outdoor i may keep like the best 2 or 3 for pollin


----------



## kho20 (Oct 24, 2009)

thats cool man ive actually been using a male to work out the new box so ill get some pollen for my ladies well hell bro u every find something better than a closet for those 1000s


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 24, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> aww i never knew you used to be folks


 folks?
(10char.)


----------



## kho20 (Oct 24, 2009)

i think he means folks as from chicago ya kno like bros fro the same place are folks


----------



## howak47 (Oct 24, 2009)

heres the plant that i pollinated with sourkush pollen(only 1 bud pollinated)

i was wondering should i wait to harvest the seeds with plant or can i pick the seeds that are ready off now cause their is like 5 or 6 that are really brown what should i do?
probly be cutin down this plant in a couple of days 
heres a couple of pics what does everyone think?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

howak47 said:


> heres the plant that i pollinated with sourkush pollen(only 1 bud pollinated)
> 
> i was wondering should i wait to harvest the seeds with plant or can i pick the seeds that are ready off now cause their is like 5 or 6 that are really brown what should i do?
> probly be cutin down this plant in a couple of days
> heres a couple of pics what does everyone think?


 id wait to harvest with the plant if it was me


----------



## kho20 (Oct 24, 2009)

you could either way man i kno mc pulled his before the chop but idk man im learnig all that stuff rite now haha


----------



## howak47 (Oct 24, 2009)

well just got back my microscope 1st one i ordered was fuced up but this one works great!!!!!can see up to 16000x magnification and as low as 4x!!!
heres a couple of pics i took with it of sum trics!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 24, 2009)

the seeds look great man, just harvest them with the plant and you should be good


----------



## kho20 (Oct 24, 2009)

man love the scope too


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 24, 2009)

yea dude that scope is narley... how much did that run u


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well just got back my microscope 1st one i ordered was fuced up but this one works great!!!!!can see up to 16000x magnification and as low as 4x!!!
> heres a couple of pics i took with it of sum trics!!!


 great pics man love the scope bro


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 24, 2009)

some of those seeds are ready there dropping from the casing collect those and let the rest of the seeds and plant fully ripen


----------



## howak47 (Oct 25, 2009)

SICC";3288035]the seeds look great man said:


> man love the scope too


THANKS MAN



Spoon420 said:


> yea dude that scope is narley... how much did that run u


THANKS I GOT IT FOR $190 BUT THEY RUN AROUND $299 SO I GOT A DEAL!!!!



pitbudz87 said:


> great pics man love the scope bro


THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS PIT!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 25, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> some of those seeds are ready there dropping from the casing collect those and let the rest of the seeds and plant fully ripen


ALL THE SEEDS ON THAT BUD ARE READY I CAN SEE BROWN ON EVERYONe!!!!plant has been flowering for a little over 10 weeks now dont think its goin to do much more the buds are rock solid so iam goin to harvest in a day or two!!! the buds on this plant smell really fruity cant wait to see what the seeds grow haveing mixed it with the sourkush it should be sum dank !!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2009)

Show some pics of the seeds and seeded buds bro!After it's harvested, of course


----------



## howak47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Show some pics of the seeds and seeded buds bro!After it's harvested, of course


i will dont worry i will post pics when i cut it odown AS WELL going to do it later today!!!!!thanks for the comments


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2009)

rIght on brah, looking forward to it


----------



## kho20 (Oct 25, 2009)

so whats up bro you doin good man?.... and as well with everyone else too (chi)?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Heres sum pics of before and after i trimmed plant!!! these buds smell really good cant wait to try it out also the seeds all came out of the pollinated bud all look good but like 2 of them!!i have them in a bowl in the box i am drying in(the last pic is of the dry box and its labeled so u know what everything is!!!

let me know what u all think!!!


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 25, 2009)

nice howak! loooks good as hell.


----------



## kho20 (Oct 25, 2009)

yup yup sure does look likes a sweet sweet lady


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice seeds man. all look good but like 2 or 3.
U should send me some


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 25, 2009)

seeds look great


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 25, 2009)

your doing the damn thang howak!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 25, 2009)

IRONMAN420 said:


> Nice seeds man. all look good but like 2 or 3.
> U should send me some


thanks for the comments man!!!! hahahah i dont know bout dat!!!



SICC";3293046]seeds look great[/QUOTE]thanks sicc!!!
[quote="chitownsmoking said:


> your doing the damn thang howak!!!!!


well iam tryin hahahah

do i leave seeds in there with bud till they are rock solid or how do i do this?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 25, 2009)

damn how did i let this thread pass me by?! those buds are looking nice full on the sourkush.. nice job on the pollination/seeds. i'm going to spend a better part of my day tomorrow reading through this thread. nice work bro.


Shack


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 25, 2009)

welcome to the only thread that matters mr shakkleford


----------



## howak47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> damn how did i let this thread pass me by?! those buds are looking nice full on the sourkush.. nice job on the pollination/seeds. i'm going to spend a better part of my day tomorrow reading through this thread. nice work bro.
> 
> 
> Shack


thanks for all your comments shackle


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> welcome to the only thread that matters mr shakkleford


 [email protected] town express  hahahahaha


----------



## don2009 (Oct 25, 2009)

Cool thread guys


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [email protected] town express  hahahahaha


yeah no shit huh? [email protected]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 26, 2009)

It was a good lineheheheh, I'm sick I didn't come up with that one sooner!LOL

looking good howak!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 26, 2009)

what if i was like welcome to the only thread that matters....... and now i will be your narrater introducing howaks saga.......THE SOUR KUSH TALE!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^ lol see what a few bowls of dank laced with hash and oil do


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 26, 2009)

Told ya [email protected] express


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 26, 2009)

alright man, i'm in.. this thread is already trippy. lol THE SOUR KUSH TALE!


Shack


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 26, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> alright man, i'm in.. this thread is already trippy. lol THE SOUR KUSH TALE!
> 
> 
> Shack


Sorry I been ghost, lol been busy. Can't wait for the harvest oh the Kush! Dun Dun dun!


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 26, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Heres sum pics of before and after i trimmed plant!!! these buds smell really good cant wait to try it out also the seeds all came out of the pollinated bud all look good but like 2 of them!!i have them in a bowl in the box i am drying in(the last pic is of the dry box and its labeled so u know what everything is!!!
> 
> let me know what u all think!!!


 Niceness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 26, 2009)

WELL ITS ALMOST HARVEST TIME WE HAVE BEEN FLOWERING FOR 8 WEEKS AND 1 DAY NOW GOING TO START JUST USIN PLAIN WATER THE REST OF THE GROW.THEY ARE NOT GETTIN ANY BIGGER JUST DARKER AND THE BUDS ARE SO HARD AND SMELL REALLY DANK!!!!
WHEN DOES EVERYONE THINK I SHOULD HARVEST?

WELL NOT MUCH MORE TO SAY BUT ENJOY THE PICS!!!!!!


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 26, 2009)

That bubba kush looks real nice. almost there
I would still give it at least a few more weeks.
Keep up the good work


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 26, 2009)

I would give them at least a week n a half of flushing, if not two weeks. Shit looks fucin bomb man, gonna get you high as fuc haha

im excited to see the yield, what do you have planned on to grow next?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 26, 2009)

lookin great man wonderful grow man and thanks for the seeds from you i have two dank plants on my hands brother ive got one little one that is a female from you but i appreciate it im gettin some seeds and gonna make some clones and do som e breeding and seed u some seeds brother wonderful grow man


----------



## howak47 (Oct 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3298287]I would give them at least a week n a half of flushing, if not two weeks. Shit looks fucin bomb man, gonna get you high as fuc haha

im excited to see the yield, what do you have planned on to grow next?[/QUOTE]well its been gettin plain water with mollassas for past week and a half.now just plain water for next week!
think its got a week left thanks for the comments!yea its goin to get me so stoned i cant wait to try it


----------



## howak47 (Oct 27, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin great man wonderful grow man and thanks for the seeds from you i have two dank plants on my hands brother ive got one little one that is a female from you but i appreciate it im gettin some seeds and gonna make some clones and do som e breeding and seed u some seeds brother wonderful grow man


thanks for all the comments pit
glad u got couple of females out of those yea i would appreciate any extra beans u got or get hahahaha!well thanks again


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 27, 2009)

harvest at week 9 so six more days.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 27, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well its been gettin plain water with mollassas for past week and a half.now just plain water for next week!
> think its got a week left thanks for the comments!yea its goin to get me so stoned i cant wait to try it


 
haha thats the spirit!!!!! i would cut in 6-7 days. under hid lighting those would be done right now. enjoy bro. dont forget the smoke report


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 27, 2009)

good journal man and yea brother ill have some beans im gonna pollinate the next good female i get im orderin 10 seeds f blue mystic and 5 somethin else i know the parents black dominio and jock horror so im gonna get seeds out of a clone once i get a mother plant goin gonna send for the seeds tonight


----------



## howak47 (Oct 27, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> harvest at week 9 so six more days.


sounds good to me iam goin to harvest saturday!!!!!



chitownsmoking said:


> haha thats the spirit!!!!! i would cut in 6-7 days. under hid lighting those would be done right now. enjoy bro. dont forget the smoke report


ooo yea i want forget the smoke report



pitbudz87 said:


> good journal man and yea brother ill have some beans im gonna pollinate the next good female i get im orderin 10 seeds f blue mystic and 5 somethin else i know the parents black dominio and jock horror so im gonna get seeds out of a clone once i get a mother plant goin gonna send for the seeds tonight


sounds like sum bomb ass seeds man !!!!thanks for the comments!!!


----------



## kho20 (Oct 27, 2009)

hell yeah man hahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2009)

damn, im late... shit lookin right though


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Oct 28, 2009)

i'm looking forward to harvest.


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 28, 2009)

cant wait to see harvest and those sugary buds after everything is done
they look great!
+rep


----------



## howak47 (Oct 28, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> cant wait to see harvest and those sugary buds after everything is done
> they look great!
> +rep


yea i cant wait either only 2 days left harvest will be saturday!!!!going to give them 24 hours of dark before i cut them
thanks for the comments


----------



## howak47 (Oct 28, 2009)

WELL I GOT SUM SEEDS OFF OF THE ZONA BUD I POLLINATED WITH SOURKUSH POLLEN I GOT 9 SO FAR BUT THERE ARE A FEW MORE THAT ARE NOT READY YET! ALSO GOT SUM FROM THE PLANT I HARVESTED A FEW DAYS AGO HERES A COUPLE OF PICS!!!!


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 28, 2009)

nice glad to see pollenation worked out


----------



## howak47 (Oct 28, 2009)

HERES A FEW PICS OF THE ORENGE PLANT I HARVESTED A FEW DAYS AGO IT HUNG FOR 2 DAYS TILL DRY AND NOW ITS BEEN IN JAR FOR 2 DAYS AND ALREADY SMELLS AND TASTE GOOD !!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 28, 2009)

looks damn good 

cant wait to see it when it fully cured


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice job man those buds look sweet.
haha i got that same green bong.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 28, 2009)

sicc";3309355]looks damn good bongsmilie
cant wait to see it when it fully cured :weed:[/quote]thanks for the comments sicc!!!!!
[quote="ironman420 said:


> nice job man those buds look sweet.
> Haha i got that same green bong.


thanks ironman!!!!yea i got this bong yesterday for $8 and it hits really good!!!


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Oct 28, 2009)

Sick Buds!!! 
my friend has that bong in purple...i love itt!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 28, 2009)

your buds and seeds bring tears to my eyes. beautiful. now get to growing those seeds. i need to see what happens!!!


Shack


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 29, 2009)

looking good howak!! cant wait till u cut down ur kush. 
i just chopped mine, take a look in my sig, 113 gs wet


----------



## howak47 (Oct 29, 2009)

well iam about to give the sourkush 36hours of darkness before i cut her down!!planin on cuttin saturday mourning that will be 9 weeks flowering and a total of 83 days from seed!!!
all of the buds even the tiny ones are hard as rocks really Dense cant wait to smoke a huge bong hit of this shit looks so damn good and smells unbelievable!!!!!
well heres sum pics enjoy and let me know what u all think


----------



## kho20 (Oct 29, 2009)

holy crumcakes i think i jus died hahaha


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 29, 2009)

looking good looking good


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2009)

u shoulda did half of em 36 dark.. and the other half regular, and then compare results.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 29, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u shoulda did half of em 36 dark.. and the other half regular, and then compare results.


 no matter what brother great job on the grow i jus posted some pics of some bud i harvested that came from u well im almost positive its yours bro and the one i got in their now for sure is yours well both females i have came from you


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> no matter what brother great job on the grow i jus posted some pics of some bud i harvested that came from u well im almost positive its yours bro and the one i got in their now for sure is yours well both females i have came from you


 wassup pit, i wasnt taking away the fact that his plants look damn good, i just wanna see if the 36 dark time is really beneficial.

they are already frosty, they gon be on blizzard status if it works.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Oct 29, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well iam about to give the sourkush 36hours of darkness before i cut her down!!planin on cuttin saturday mourning that will be 9 weeks flowering and a total of 83 days from seed!!!
> all of the buds even the tiny ones are hard as rocks really Dense cant wait to smoke a huge bong hit of this shit looks so damn good and smells unbelievable!!!!!
> well heres sum pics enjoy and let me know what u all think


 
good shit howak .. enjoy your good smoke... i know im enjoying my Kushberry


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 29, 2009)

howak... you're in my grower hall of fame.. the shit you produce with CFL fucking blows my mind..

We're not worthy!!!! We're not worthy!!!! We're not worthy!!!! 

haha good job bro.. looking forward to final harvest weight. by the looks of it, you LST'd ???
what is your best guess as far as height and canopy width? Hoping to get a bush of nugs similar in my new tent (link in signature)


Shack


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 29, 2009)

enjoy my man howak enjoy!!!!!!!!! it seems like just last week i plugged you with theese seeds and now ur gonna chop. looks like your gonna get a half oz or better off that plant dry. CAN I ROLL THREW AND SMOKE WITH YA? lolololololol. imagine 50 of these stinky fuckers outside around 4 feet tall. im about to make it happen next spring.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 29, 2009)

very nice howak! cant wait for the smoke report and weight!


----------



## kho20 (Oct 29, 2009)

and chi thanks for givin howak the chance to show us these lil whores hahah i love em


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

I like this pic dude, nice and frosty looking tops!! yummy


----------



## howak47 (Oct 29, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> looking good looking good


thanks man



pitbudz87 said:


> no matter what brother great job on the grow i jus posted some pics of some bud i harvested that came from u well im almost positive its yours bro and the one i got in their now for sure is yours well both females i have came from you


thanks for the comments pit and iam goin to check out your pics right now!!!



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> good shit howak .. enjoy your good smoke... i know im enjoying my Kushberry


hahah i bet u are ....thanks for the comment



Shackleford.R said:


> howak... you're in my grower hall of fame.. the shit you produce with CFL fucking blows my mind..
> 
> We're not worthy!!!! We're not worthy!!!! We're not worthy!!!!
> 
> ...


HAHAHA U TRIP ME OUT SHACKTHANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS AND YES I LST'D AND THAT SOURKUSH PLANT IS ABOUT 1 1/2 FOOT WIDE ALL THE WAY AROUND AND ONLY LIKE 8 OR 9 INCHS TALL BUT ALL THE BUDS IN THE MIDDLE GREW UP LIKE MAIN COLAS SO U GET MORE BUD!!! THANKS AGAIN



chitownsmoking said:


> enjoy my man howak enjoy!!!!!!!!! it seems like just last week i plugged you with theese seeds and now ur gonna chop. looks like your gonna get a half oz or better off that plant dry. CAN I ROLL THREW AND SMOKE WITH YA? lolololololol. imagine 50 of these stinky fuckers outside around 4 feet tall. im about to make it happen next spring.


ooo i will enjoy it man and THANK U SO MUCH FOR THE BEANS CHI!!!!
HELL YEA RIDE THREW AND WE WILL SMOKE A FATTYHAHAHAH


----------



## howak47 (Oct 29, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> very nice howak! cant wait for the smoke report and weight!


THANKS MAN I WILL KEEP U ALL POSTED ON A SMOKE REPORT AND WEIGHT


----------



## howak47 (Oct 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I like this pic dude, nice and frosty looking tops!! yummy
> THANKS FOR THE COMMENT YEA I LIKE THIS PIC TO !!!!!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I like this pic dude, nice and frosty looking tops!! yummy


 love the pic bruv very tasty lookin il rep ya wen i can


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 30, 2009)

duuude its saturday i wanna see the harvest


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 31, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> duuude its saturday i wanna see the harvest


I Agree.


----------



## synonymous (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm here. And waiting.

Upon consuming about eight beers last night, I came to a revelation through the help of Chitown, Howak and Hobbes. Hobbes helped me locate one strain I've been looking for forever and ever and ever. Kryptonite. 

Seems like the genetics behind Kryptonite are Sour D and OG Kush.

Cool huh?

So I've been following a Kryptonite thread this whole time and didn't even know. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 31, 2009)

kyptonite sounds alot like headband {og xsour d} wich basicaly is two diffrent phenos from the same strain {og, and sour d are the same strain} still sounds fire and i bet will be super potent. the sour d i used for this cross was sicccck. but the b.o.g.s bubba was a lil sicker.


----------



## synonymous (Oct 31, 2009)

God...you don't even know man...the things I would do with that strain outside.....

Man.

I'm talking like, three and a half months veg inside, then moved out by May. Have a frickin' tree by harvest....

So Bubba and Sour D huh? I wasn't aware that OG and Sour D were in fact the same thing. I guess I'll go do some reading.

IT'S MY ANNIVERSARY!! Two years and we still haven't killed each other. Hahaha.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 31, 2009)

happy anniversary!!!!! and yeah sour d and og kush are just both two diffreent phenos from a strain called chemdog


----------



## howak47 (Oct 31, 2009)

THE TIME HAS COME TO HARVEST THE SOURKUSH IT HAS BEEN FLOWERING FOR 9 WEEKS AND A TOTAL OF 83 DAYS FROM SEED!!! IT ALSO HAD 36 HOURS OF DARK BEFORE I HARVESTED 1ST TIME EVER DOING THAT AND I COULD SEE A BIG DIF I WILL DEF START GIVIN MY PLANTS 36HOURS OF DARK BEFORE HARVEST FROM NOW ON

THIS SHIT IS SO STICKY AND ROCK SOLID BUDS CANT WAIT TO TRY IT OUT AND IT HAS MY WHOLE HOUSE SMELLIN DANK HAHAHAHA
WELL THE WET WEIGHT WAS 2 OZS SO IAM GUESSING I WILL GET AROUND 25 GRAMS TO A OZ DRY!!!!!! 
HERES THE PICS TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK


----------



## Spoon420 (Oct 31, 2009)

damn howak looks sooo tastey
and a job well done  +rep


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2009)

damn! that's some dank looking shit playa! I'm impressed probably grow em better than the "breeder" himself.... LOL awesome dude I could blow up any pic, they're all bomb


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2009)

I just had to bump theese 2 pics too...


----------



## Dr. Indica (Oct 31, 2009)

Looking _very_ tasty


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 31, 2009)

nice harvest +REP


----------



## WhiteWiddow (Oct 31, 2009)

god damnnn +REP


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice... looks deeeeeee-licious!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 31, 2009)

Dr. Indica said:


> Looking _very_ tasty


thanks man



Spoon420 said:


> damn howak looks sooo tastey
> and a job well done  +rep


thanks for the comment and rep



SICC";3324332]nice harvest +REP[/QUOTE]thanks sicc
[quote="WhiteWiddow said:


> god damnnn +REP


thanks for the rep


----------



## howak47 (Oct 31, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Very nice... looks deeeeeee-licious!


thanks man yea it smells delicious to hahah


----------



## howak47 (Oct 31, 2009)

well i had 1 more plant in small pot i harvested today this plant smells like sweet peppermint and i noticed a few seeds on it ...sum of the sourkush pollin got on it to but all i found was 4 beans but it should grow sum dank!!!!

The wet weight was 35 grams
well heres sum pics tell me what u all think


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 31, 2009)

enjoy howak and fuck you greenhorn lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2009)

......hahahahaha


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 1, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well i had 1 more plant in small pot i harvested today this plant smells like sweet peppermint and i noticed a few seeds on it ...sum of the sourkush pollin got on it to but all i found was 4 beans but it should grow sum dank!!!!
> 
> The wet weight was 35 grams
> well heres sum pics tell me what u all think


 
good shit howak ...enjoy your smoke.. gonna be starting a bubba kush grow here soon.. ill keep you posted


----------



## howak47 (Nov 1, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> good shit howak ...enjoy your smoke.. gonna be starting a bubba kush grow here soon.. ill keep you posted


thanks for the comments lax!!! yea keep me posted on that i would like to watch that grow!!!!!


----------



## synonymous (Nov 1, 2009)

Woah. I'm still drunk.

DUUUUUUUDE! You harvested! Awesome man, those nuggies look tight as shit. Congrats bro for making your own digitty dankness. ++++

Chitown, thanks for the info on that. I don't know why, but for some reason I always had it in my mind that the kush was waaaay indica and the sour d was waaaaay sativa. Dunno. Consider me educated.

I would love to see what this could do outside under the proper conditions.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 1, 2009)

synonymous said:


> Woah. I'm still drunk.
> 
> DUUUUUUUDE! You harvested! Awesome man, those nuggies look tight as shit. Congrats bro for making your own digitty dankness. ++++
> 
> ...


thanks for the comments man!!i wish i had a good spot i would try one outside but next grow iam goin to do the other 3 sourkush beans and a couple of the seeds i made from the sourkush pollen but this time iam doin 18/6 insteed of 12/12 from seed!!!!


----------



## synonymous (Nov 1, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the comments man!!i wish i had a good spot i would try one outside but next grow iam goin to do the other 3 sourkush beans and a couple of the seeds i made from the sourkush pollen but this time iam doin 18/6 insteed of 12/12 from seed!!!!




Awwww shit, this is going to be good. I DEFINITELY WOULD LOVE to see you do something with a little veg time. 

Fuck yes, I showed up to work drunk ( last night was my anniversary, and I spent it carousing with some rednecks way out in the boon-hickies, had a great time and drank too much moonshine), and my boss is cooler than shit so she told me to take the day off. 

EDIT*

My wife and I hung out with the rednecks. I didn't spend my anniversary alone with other guys. Hahahahaha.



Gotta work on that hangover.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 1, 2009)

synonymous said:


> Woah. I'm still drunk.
> 
> DUUUUUUUDE! You harvested! Awesome man, those nuggies look tight as shit. Congrats bro for making your own digitty dankness. ++++
> 
> ...


 
kush is indica. it pertains to indica plants grown in the mountains around afghanistan and surrounding areas. bubba kush is a landrace kush i beleave a master kush crossed with a bubblegum. like the past 3-4 years kush has evolved from a strain to a term for really dank weed to some people for some reason. sour d is more on the sativa side of things. i tried to pick the most indica sour d pheno for my cross.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 1, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> kush is indica. it pertains to indica plants grown in the mountains around afghanistan and surrounding areas. bubba kush is a landrace kush i beleave a master kush crossed with a bubblegum. like the past 3-4 years kush has evolved from a strain to a term for really dank weed to some people for some reason. sour d is more on the sativa side of things. i tried to pick the most indica sour d pheno for my cross.


 well you made a wonderful selection bro for that cross great plant and hit me up on pm i work with plant breeders scientest in texas and am learning a hell of a lot more than i knew


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 1, 2009)

howak47 said:


> THE TIME HAS COME TO HARVEST THE SOURKUSH IT HAS BEEN FLOWERING FOR 9 WEEKS AND A TOTAL OF 83 DAYS FROM SEED!!! IT ALSO HAD 36 HOURS OF DARK BEFORE I HARVESTED 1ST TIME EVER DOING THAT AND I COULD SEE A BIG DIF I WILL DEF START GIVIN MY PLANTS 36HOURS OF DARK BEFORE HARVEST FROM NOW ON
> 
> THIS SHIT IS SO STICKY AND ROCK SOLID BUDS CANT WAIT TO TRY IT OUT AND IT HAS MY WHOLE HOUSE SMELLIN DANK HAHAHAHA
> WELL THE WET WEIGHT WAS 2 OZS SO IAM GUESSING I WILL GET AROUND 25 GRAMS TO A OZ DRY!!!!!!
> HERES THE PICS TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK


 wonderful job man looks dank wish it was in my house lol awesome job with cfls man too really nice bro and chi great strain man much rep to the both of ya


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2009)

sup hawk, checc out my thread

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/265034-party-cup-cfl-grow.html#post3326655


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 1, 2009)

heyy howak it wont let me give u rep so ill hit u back once i can


----------



## howak47 (Nov 1, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> wonderful job man looks dank wish it was in my house lol awesome job with cfls man too really nice bro and chi great strain man much rep to the both of ya


haha thanks for the comments pit!!



SICC";3326657]sup hawk said:


> heyy howak it wont let me give u rep so ill hit u back once i can


dats cool man thanks anyways


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 2, 2009)

Post up some dry pics in a few days howak. nice avitar to man!


----------



## synonymous (Nov 2, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> kush is indica. it pertains to indica plants grown in the mountains around afghanistan and surrounding areas. bubba kush is a landrace kush i beleave a master kush crossed with a bubblegum. like the past 3-4 years kush has evolved from a strain to a term for really dank weed to some people for some reason. sour d is more on the sativa side of things. i tried to pick the most indica sour d pheno for my cross.


I did not know that. I mean, I know where the Hindu Kush valley is from class, but I was uneducated in the lineage of Bubba. 

I agree with you as far as people saying really dank shit is kush. It might be dank, but it's not kush. Someone was trying to tell me Blue Dream was kush the other day. 

Maybe he was trying to make a buck. Dunno.


----------



## RichED (Nov 2, 2009)

* Chit-*excuse the budinsky here but where can I get that combo


----------



## kho20 (Nov 2, 2009)

but I was uneducated in the lineage of Bubba.


haha im gonna have to quote this idk why jus gotta seemed funny idk and howak i think you defiently out done your self this time haha hell yes 
and chi good info i always like learnin shit


----------



## howak47 (Nov 2, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> Post up some dry pics in a few days howak. nice avitar to man!


they have been hanging since early saturday mourning and all ready look dif...i might take sum pics tonightthanks i like dat avitar to


----------



## neph19d (Nov 2, 2009)

love the updates


----------



## howak47 (Nov 2, 2009)

well the sourkush has been drying since real early saturday mourning and the outside of the buds are dry so i will put them in jars tomorrow and start curein them!!!!the total weight dry was 28.9 grams(1.1ozs) not bad at all!! 
also i took a little sample and it taste like a dank ass candy lemon drop cant really describe it but it taste really good already with just being dryed with no cure!!! got me so high iam lovein this shit already hahahah!!

well heres sum pics the last pic is of the orange bud ,zona bud and the sourkush all beside each other pic is labeled!!!
let me know what u all think!!!!


----------



## kho20 (Nov 2, 2009)

job done damn good +rep +rep +rep and +rep haha hell yeah man(when i can)


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 2, 2009)

hell yea howak they all look good


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice Harvest.....give me that funk, that sweet, that nasty, that gooey stuff
[youtube]fA8xiDlW-x8[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 3, 2009)

yeaaaaaah that shit is hella kiefey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 3, 2009)

Hell yea, shit looks Bomby  

Pics like that is what reminds me why Cannabis is so great


----------



## synonymous (Nov 3, 2009)

Fruition. Awesome bro. That does look extremely tasty. You did a great job.

Chitown, your skill is finally visualized in its full glory.

+rep where it is due.

I hope you get BAKED tonight!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 3, 2009)

kho20 said:


> job done damn good +rep +rep +rep and +rep haha hell yeah man(when i can)


hahah thanks man


Spoon420 said:


> hell yea howak they all look good


thanks


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nice Harvest.....give me that funk, that sweet, that nasty, that gooey stuff
> [youtube]fA8xiDlW-x8[/youtube]


hahahah thanks for the comment



chitownsmoking said:


> yeaaaaaah that shit is hella kiefey!!!!!!!!!!


yea u know this hahaha this shit gets u so fucin high its incredible 



SICC";3336775]Hell yea said:


> Fruition. Awesome bro. That does look extremely tasty. You did a great job.
> 
> Chitown, your skill is finally visualized in its full glory.
> 
> ...


thanks for the comments and yes iam so baked rigHt now


----------



## howak47 (Nov 3, 2009)

well i put the sourkush in jars this mourning i will have sum more pics up in a day or 2 !!!! 

THANKS FOR WATCHIN


----------



## howak47 (Nov 3, 2009)

i just made a order with attitude gettin shipped with t-shirt .could not take it anymore hahah i cant grow bagseed again not after this sourkush hahaha me and someone else throw in on a mix of dif shit sum feminized and sum reg and most are indica great white shark,lemon skunk,white rhino,train wreck,cheese ,northern lights speical and 2 free feminized seeds i think one is powerkush and dna genetics lemon skunk


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 4, 2009)

mmm mmm mm those all sound good


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 4, 2009)

howak47 said:


> i just made a order with attitude gettin shipped with t-shirt .could not take it anymore hahah i cant grow bagseed again not after this sourkush hahaha me and someone else throw in on a mix of dif shit sum feminized and sum reg and most are indica great white shark,lemon skunk,white rhino,train wreck,cheese ,northern lights speical and 2 free feminized seeds i think one is powerkush and dna genetics lemon skunk


 Watch out fot those free beans man..my free beans ()fem) died as soon as i started 12/12.No signs of stress or nothing bitches just got droopy and died


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 4, 2009)

howak47 said:


> i just made a order with attitude gettin shipped with t-shirt .could not take it anymore hahah i cant grow bagseed again not after this sourkush hahaha me and someone else throw in on a mix of dif shit sum feminized and sum reg and most are indica great white shark,lemon skunk,white rhino,train wreck,cheese ,northern lights speical and 2 free feminized seeds i think one is powerkush and dna genetics lemon skunk


 
glad to hear it bro dont waste electricity on bagseed sativas!!! grow the dank. you need to get yourself a h.i.d. light man if you wanna be a serious ass grower. get atleast a 400 watt light. cheapest ive ever seen and ordered was from here.. www.insidesun.com. your buds will be much much much bigger and denser under a h.i.d. light. so cough up the 100 or so bux for one.

has for dank indica strains... well forget northern lights its like a medium potency, and lacks smell its kinda beastery ya know! 

i have had great success with and have loved afghani number one, pine tar kush if you can find it still!!!! dj shorts true blueberry, and i have heard great things but never grown this strain but anyway its called the hog. i would highly reccomened sour d or bubba kush but you already got a few of that in a mix. pure ass indicas is the way to go inside man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 4, 2009)

hell yea hoawk all you missing is a HPS, if you go on Ebay HTG SUPPLIES sells 400 watter with everything for 120 bucs new


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 4, 2009)

4 Strain BP grow Updated


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 4, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> 4 Strain BP grow Updated


 
thread jackkah!!! lol j/k


----------



## fried at 420 (Nov 4, 2009)

fuckin nice bro
sticky juicy lookin buds
if you got a grinder you could save all that precious kiefy goodness
loved following this grow
great fucking job man +++++++rep 2 yah


----------



## howak47 (Nov 4, 2009)

well iam bout to smoke a joint of this sourkush well try to smoke a whole joint hahahah
i want to see how it burns in a joint ...i will get back with u all in a little while to let u know how it was


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 4, 2009)

that shit looks just has good has always!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 4, 2009)

how did it turn out???


----------



## howak47 (Nov 4, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> that shit looks just has good has always!!!!!!!!!!!!


ooo man this shit is so damn good i think its sum of the best i have ever had it taste so really good i cant even begin to explan it hahahaha
i ended up smokin the whole joint to the head and that was 2 hours ago and iam still stoned out my mind thanks again chi for this dank ass strain hahahaha


----------



## howak47 (Nov 4, 2009)

well i just looked at the time and its really been 2 hours and 30 mins and the high is sTILL HERE IAM STARTIN TO GET A LITTLE SLEEPY HAHAHAHA


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2009)

looking forward to the high of this.

as far as aesthetics go, it looks a /lot/ like the bud I grew outdoors. but I can tell the strain itself will have entirely different characteristics in the scent and high.

either way good job, definitely looking forward to growing this strain.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey what do u all think about me goin ahead and startin the other 3 sourkush beans and just leavin the big sativa in there and just change the time back to 18/6 (i dont think it will fuc up the sativa will it?)


----------



## howak47 (Nov 4, 2009)

poplars said:


> looking forward to the high of this.
> 
> as far as aesthetics go, it looks a /lot/ like the bud I grew outdoors. but I can tell the strain itself will have entirely different characteristics in the scent and high.
> 
> either way good job, definitely looking forward to growing this strain.


THANKS POPLARS!!!!!
YEA WHEN U GOIN TO GROW YOUR SOURKUSH ???? I WANT TO WATCH


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 4, 2009)

any pics of her? how is she looking, maybe just cut her down make some butter or something, then clean everything up and start them kushs in a fresh environment


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 4, 2009)

Fucc that sourkush look awesom man!


----------



## kho20 (Nov 4, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well i just looked at the time and its really been 2 hours and 30 mins and the high is sTILL HERE IAM STARTIN TO GET A LITTLE SLEEPY HAHAHAHA


the accidental caps is always a good sign of blazed haha kudos props and all that goodness bro hell yeah and as always chi ya kno haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 4, 2009)

sweet nuggz...


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2009)

howak47 said:


> THANKS POPLARS!!!!!
> YEA WHEN U GOIN TO GROW YOUR SOURKUSH ???? I WANT TO WATCH


hopefully pretty soon. I"m gonna be starting sprouts for mothers any time soon now. but as far as indoor growing that depends upon my financial situation. among other things.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 5, 2009)

that shit look rockin my dude! i know u gonna have a great time wit those 3 ladies!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 5, 2009)

poplars said:


> looking forward to the high of this.
> 
> as far as aesthetics go, it looks a /lot/ like the bud I grew outdoors. but I can tell the strain itself will have entirely different characteristics in the scent and high.
> 
> either way good job, definitely looking forward to growing this strain.


 
yo poplars you know your my little buddy and all but i saw your outdoor thread with your white widow and those other plants and i didnt see anything on there that looked like the sour kush but i guess you will find out when you do ya digg


----------



## poplars (Nov 5, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo poplars you know your my little buddy and all but i saw your outdoor thread with your white widow and those other plants and i didnt see anything on there that looked like the sour kush but i guess you will find out when you do ya digg


not the white widow.

actually the 9 bush clones I have, produced bud that looked a /lot/ like that.

I'll have to take some pics and upload them today. but I think I don't have any batteries for my camera . . .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 5, 2009)

those bagseeds produced bud that looks like this.....






STAY THIRSTY MY FRIENDS!!!!


----------



## kho20 (Nov 5, 2009)

lol im always thirsty damn cotten mouth off to the 7-11 for a cherry icee and some starburst


----------



## synonymous (Nov 5, 2009)

It looks like you stuck those nugz in glitter man.

Damnnnnnn.

Chi, you got any pics or know of anyone with pics of what it can do outdoors?

I know you don't post pics for a reason, still it would be cool to see.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 5, 2009)

synonymous said:


> It looks like you stuck those nugz in glitter man.
> 
> Damnnnnnn.
> 
> ...


never tried her outside yet. indoor only on the sour kush. i would imagine she would do well outside in the full sun, and be done around late sept. but i donno how prone to mold my precious indica would be


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 5, 2009)

we prolly wont hear from howak for a while since he is commatosed off that sour kush lol!!!!!! much love to howak and everybody who has tuned into this thread


----------



## kho20 (Nov 5, 2009)

haha yeah i bet hes starin at the tv goin holy shit kitten mittins hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah man, rep to howak and the express, choo choo, playa, choo choo

this journal was great to follow


----------



## howak47 (Nov 6, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> we prolly wont hear from howak for a while since he is commatosed off that sour kush lol!!!!!! much love to howak and everybody who has tuned into this thread





kho20 said:


> haha yeah i bet hes starin at the tv goin holy shit kitten mittins hahaha





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah man, rep to howak and the express, choo choo, playa, choo choo
> 
> this journal was great to follow


HAHAHAH THANKS TO ALL OF U AND YES IAM COMMATOSED OFF THIS SHIT ITS SO GOOD I CANT GET OVER HOW GOOD IT IS HAHAHAH


----------



## howak47 (Nov 6, 2009)

Iam bout to start a new grow soon iam just goin to turn lights to 18/6 with the sativa still in room dont much care what happens to it at this point but it does look like there is at least a 1/2 oz on it goin to let it grow for maybe a couple more weeks unless the switch to 18/6 fucs it up then it will come down quicker.....
WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK BOUT THIS IDEA????????


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 6, 2009)

eh idk how smart that it is.. i mean its prolly to far along to revert back to veg but dont quote me. just be patient u got some good nug to hold u over a couple of weeks


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 6, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Iam bout to start a new grow soon iam just goin to turn lights to 18/6 with the sativa still in room dont much care what happens to it at this point but it does look like there is at least a 1/2 oz on it goin to let it grow for maybe a couple more weeks unless the switch to 18/6 fucs it up then it will come down quicker.....
> WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK BOUT THIS IDEA????????


 
how much more time does that sativa need?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 6, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3345993]any pics of her? how is she looking, maybe just cut her down make some butter or something, then clean everything up and start them kushs in a fresh environment[/QUOTE]


BUMP?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 6, 2009)

i thought u said you was done growing bagseed sativas howak???? if she only needs like 2 more weeks then i would let her finish since you god some shit to smoke on untill then. but if its gonna be a long ass time to wait for some commercial grade weed then i vote fuck that grow the kushh


----------



## synonymous (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, just logged in for the day.

Just want to say, I love everyone on this thread. You guys are all alright.

Peace.


----------



## fried at 420 (Nov 6, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> never tried her outside yet. indoor only on the sour kush. i would imagine she would do well outside in the full sun, and be done around late sept. but i donno how prone to mold my precious indica would be


 i would love to do an outdoor grow of that strain its a very interesting one i might add chi ill have 2 snoop around and find something close to what you have


----------



## howak47 (Nov 6, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i thought u said you was done growing bagseed sativas howak???? if she only needs like 2 more weeks then i would let her finish since you god some shit to smoke on untill then. but if its gonna be a long ass time to wait for some commercial grade weed then i vote fuck that grow the kushh


iam done with bagseed this ones just been goin forever!! but i have decided iam bout to clean room out and germanate the other sourkush seeds and a couple that i got from pollinatin the plants with sourkush pollin!!!!!will post pics of sativa later tonight


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 6, 2009)

Sounds good man, if you get any males again you should bac cross the Sour Kush


----------



## howak47 (Nov 6, 2009)

heres sum pics of that slow ass sativa i was talkin bout!!!!! last 2 pics are of the orenge and red hairs i collected that fell off my buds when they were drying looks like a log hahahahah

well let me know what u all think!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 6, 2009)

lol a pure Hair J, i have never seent hat before, let us kno how it smokes, sativa looks like she has some time still, chop her!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 6, 2009)

dude, that "hair" looks like a dreadlock! LOL


----------



## kho20 (Nov 7, 2009)

hahaha smokin hairs me and my buddy was talkin bout that las nite


----------



## synonymous (Nov 7, 2009)

I smoked a j of red hairs off of Jack Herer once. Didn't get that baked...


----------



## kho20 (Nov 7, 2009)

that was my point of it it jus seems like its not really worth it but my buddy swears it so idk lol


----------



## howak47 (Nov 7, 2009)

well i have been cleaning out all the shit in my grow room for the past 4 hours i have like 15 trash bags full of clothes i got to throw away...goin to set the set-up dif this time not really sure how iam going to arange everything but i will post sum pics maybe later tonight of the room(i have been eatin lorecets and smokin sourkush allday so thats really helpin me get this shit done hahahaha)


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 7, 2009)

lol sounds good man, that room was a mess


----------



## howak47 (Nov 7, 2009)

WELL IAM FINALLY DONE CLEANIN OUT THE GROW ROOMIT TOOK LIKE 5 HOURS AND I STILL HAVE TO CLEAN THE CLOSET OUT BUT THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE GROW!!!
GOIN TO START GERMINATING SEEDS TOMORROW!!! GOING TO TRY TO SPROUT THE OTHER 3 SOURKUSH SEEDS I GOT HOPEFULLY ALL 3 WILL POP GOIN TO DO THEM IN SOIL ON 18/6 (LIGHTS HAVE ALREADY BEEN CHANGED)

WELL HERES THE PICS OF THE ROOM AND THE SATIVA TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice and Clean 

cant wait for this to go down, are you only doing soil? or you gonna throw some in the AG?

none the less cant wait for this to go down +REP


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 8, 2009)

all 3 will pop those seeds are like only 6 months old. not only will all 3 pop but i bet you they all pop before 48 hours... prolly more like show taproots in 24 hours


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> all 3 will pop those seeds are like only 6 months old. not only will all 3 pop but i bet you they all pop before 48 hours... prolly more like show taproots in 24 hours


 yea im goin with chi on that one cuz obvisouly they were from a damn good breed and thats a good seedlot nice setup man


----------



## howak47 (Nov 8, 2009)

SICC";3362021]Nice and Clean :mrgreen:
cant wait for this to go down said:


> all 3 will pop those seeds are like only 6 months old. not only will all 3 pop but i bet you they all pop before 48 hours... prolly more like show taproots in 24 hours


yea u are probly right i hope so anywaygoin to start them later today i have to take all these bags of clothes and trash to the dump that came out of that room!!!



pitbudz87 said:


> yea im goin with chi on that one cuz obvisouly they were from a damn good breed and thats a good seedlot nice setup man


thanks for the comments pit!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

looking forward to this next grow dude.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 8, 2009)

what seeds did you order?


----------



## howak47 (Nov 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> what seeds did you order?


ME AND A FRIEND ORDERED ALL INDICA IAM GETTING GREAT WHITE SHARK FEMALE,LEMON SKUNK FEMALE,POWERKUSK FEMALE,TRAINWRECK,AND CHEESE ALSO 5 NORTHERN LIGHTS SPECIAL REG SEEDS I SHOULD HAVE THEM BY THE END OF THE WEEK ,I LOOKED AT MY TRACKING # AND IT SAID BEING PROCESSED THREW OVERSEAS DELIVERY !!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 8, 2009)

WELL I PUT SEEDS IN BOX TO START GERMINATING THEM TODAY!!! I PUT MY LAST SOURKUSH SEEDS IN 2 ARE CRACKED AND 3 LOOK GOOD!!! ALSO PUT 5 OF THE SEEDS I GOT OFF THE LITTLE ORENGE BUD PLANT THAT WAS POLLINATED WITH THE SOURKUSH IN BOX 

SO WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENDS HERES A COUPLE OF PICS WILL BE STARTING NEW THREAD WHEN I GET SUM SPROUTS AND ONE FOR THE SEEDS COMEING FROM THE ATTITUDE


----------



## kho20 (Nov 8, 2009)

hell yeah jumpin rite back in there


----------



## howak47 (Nov 8, 2009)

kho20 said:


> hell yeah jumpin rite back in there


hahahah yea u know it


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 8, 2009)

veg the sourkush big!!!!!!!!!!!!!! man if you had some hps light you would be in there like booty hair!!!!!!!!!!!! LISTEN TO YOUR BOY!!!! YOU GOT MONEY FOR FEMALE BEANS AND A DOPE ASS MICROSCOPE NIGGA COUGH UP THE 120 BUX FOR THE 400 WATT HPS!!!! WWW.INSIDESUN.COM. I HAVE USED THEM AND THERE GOOD THERE CHITOWN APPROVED!!!!!


----------



## kho20 (Nov 8, 2009)

hahahaha chitown aproved hell yeah i do really wanna see this shit under some proper sun mhhmm


----------



## howak47 (Nov 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> veg the sourkush big!!!!!!!!!!!!!! man if you had some hps light you would be in there like booty hair!!!!!!!!!!!! LISTEN TO YOUR BOY!!!! YOU GOT MONEY FOR FEMALE BEANS AND A DOPE ASS MICROSCOPE NIGGA COUGH UP THE 120 BUX FOR THE 400 WATT HPS!!!! WWW.INSIDESUN.COM. I HAVE USED THEM AND THERE GOOD THERE CHITOWN APPROVED!!!!!


yea iam going to veg them for 4 or 5 weeks goin to lst again !!!! I KNOW I NEED TO GET A NEW LIGHT MAYBE AT THE 1ST OF THE YEAR IAM GOIN TO GET ONE JUST GOT TO WAIT A LITTLE LONGER


----------



## howak47 (Nov 8, 2009)

kho20 said:


> hahahaha chitown aproved hell yeah i do really wanna see this shit under some proper sun mhhmm


YEA I KNOW IT WOULD MAKE ALOT OF DIF


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 8, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea iam going to veg them for 4 or 5 weeks goin to lst again !!!! I KNOW I NEED TO GET A NEW LIGHT MAYBE AT THE 1ST OF THE YEAR IAM GOIN TO GET ONE JUST GOT TO WAIT A LITTLE LONGER


 
well then veg them untill you get a hps to flower with .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> veg the sourkush big!!!!!!!!!!!!!! man if you had some hps light you would be in there like booty hair!!!!!!!!!!!! LISTEN TO YOUR BOY!!!! YOU GOT MONEY FOR FEMALE BEANS AND A DOPE ASS MICROSCOPE NIGGA COUGH UP THE 120 BUX FOR THE 400 WATT HPS!!!! WWW.INSIDESUN.COM. I HAVE USED THEM AND THERE GOOD THERE CHITOWN APPROVED!!!!!


  hahahahahaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 9, 2009)

see howak even the good doctor agrees


----------



## kho20 (Nov 9, 2009)

haha veg em till then those bitches could fill that whole corner oh or you could veg large ones for mothers and clone the hell out of them rite when you get the hps then flower the clones in a cup sog the size of that desk and turn the spot where the chair goes into a mother room lol


----------



## howak47 (Nov 9, 2009)

well chi u was right those 3 sourkush have already cracked open ...my god that shit is so fast!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 10, 2009)

i told ya maaan


----------



## fried at 420 (Nov 10, 2009)

nuh-uh!!!!!
ur growing more
ur a fuckin genius howak
lmao im high as fuck
great to know i can watch this grow all over again!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 10, 2009)

Heres a few pics of the big sativa i changed the lights back to 18/6 two days ago to get ready for the sourkush and the beans from attitude

THE LAST PIC IS THE SOURKUSH SEEDS 1 OF THE FUCED UP ONES CRACKED OPEN TODAY SO I NOW HAVE 4 BUT NONE OF THE ORENGEBUD X SOURKUSH SEEDS HAVE DONE ANYTHING YET!!!! I WILL PROBLY PLANT THE SOURKUSH SPROUTS TOMORROW AFTER WORK.......


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 10, 2009)

you got tha magic touch ak!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 10, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> you got tha magic touch ak!


hahahah thanks man


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 10, 2009)

that sativa is beautiful! i wish would have given my sativa lady more time, she didn't get NEARLY as dense or frosted as your buds. +rep (if they let me)


Shack


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Heres a few pics of the big sativa i changed the lights back to 18/6 two days ago to get ready for the sourkush and the beans from attitude
> 
> THE LAST PIC IS THE SOURKUSH SEEDS 1 OF THE FUCED UP ONES CRACKED OPEN TODAY SO I NOW HAVE 4 BUT NONE OF THE ORENGEBUD X SOURKUSH SEEDS HAVE DONE ANYTHING YET!!!! I WILL PROBLY PLANT THE SOURKUSH SPROUTS TOMORROW AFTER WORK.......


 
bro ditch the sativa. ur gonna reveg that thing??? do you know how big thats gonna get and all the light it will take up!!!! save the light for your better genetics..... and the sour kush crosses havent sprouted yet cuzz they needed time to harden like in a dark drawer for a week.......


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 10, 2009)

yea i was going to say the same thing, you need to wait before you can germ those seeds


----------



## howak47 (Nov 11, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> bro ditch the sativa. ur gonna reveg that thing??? do you know how big thats gonna get and all the light it will take up!!!! save the light for your better genetics..... and the sour kush crosses havent sprouted yet cuzz they needed time to harden like in a dark drawer for a week.......


well iam going to chop the sativa down this weekend probly and i was told by switching it back to 18/6 would makeit finish faster(but i dont know) and i let those seeds get hard they sat in dark closet every since i got them off bud i think they just need more time cause i gave my dad sum beans and hes sprouted it just took like 2 1/2 to 3 days!so we will see what happens!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 11, 2009)

Idk who told you that but its wrong, all it will do is re vegg, like the term says lol


----------



## synonymous (Nov 11, 2009)

18/6 is definitely not trich inducing. I've revegged clones before off of some sweetness I didn't want to lose.

Chop suey dude.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 11, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3378094]Idk who told you that but its wrong, all it will do is re vegg, like the term says lol[/QUOTE]ok i just looked into it and you are rightdude dat told me that must have not known what he was talkin bout well its about to get darkness till friday mourning then goin to chop dat fucer down need the lights and the room!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 11, 2009)

WELL ITS TIME TO START ROUND 2 OF THE SOURKUSH SO HERES THE LINK TO THE NEW GROW 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/270134-chitownsmoke-sourkush-grow-round-2-a.html#post3381213


----------



## howak47 (Nov 13, 2009)

WELL I JUST WENT AHEAD AND HARVESTED THE BIG SLOW ASS SATIVA EARLY JUST TO GET IT OUT OF ROOM !!!! LOOKS LIKE I WILL PROBLY GET AROUND 1OZ OFF OF IT BUT I DONT CARE IAM JUST GLAD ITS GONE HAHAHAHA GOT AROUND 25 SEEDS OF IT THAT I POLLINATED WITH SOURKUSH POLLIN SO I MIGHT TRY SUM OF THOSE OUTSIDE NEXT YEAR BUT IAM NOT SURE YET

WELL HERES A FEW PICS


----------



## kho20 (Nov 13, 2009)

well if its early u should make some blender hash maybe?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 13, 2009)

i would just roll a shit load of joints with that bad boy haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 13, 2009)

roll joints with that shit and use that to turn on your boyz...then take the good shit and safe that for yourself


----------



## howak47 (Nov 13, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> roll joints with that shit and use that to turn on your boyz...then take the good shit and safe that for yourself


ooo most of this shit will be sold i still got sourkush and 2 other dif kinds should be enough to almost last me to next harvest around feb


----------



## kho20 (Nov 13, 2009)

hahahahaha @ howak hell yeah


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 14, 2009)

awesome harvest from that sativa. i would definitely say toss those seeds outdoors next year. imagine a giant sativa tree of sourkush buds. hell yes, my friend. hell yes.


Shack


----------



## howak47 (Nov 14, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> awesome harvest from that sativa. i would definitely say toss those seeds outdoors next year. imagine a giant sativa tree of sourkush buds. hell yes, my friend. hell yes.
> 
> 
> Shack


thanks man yea they will def get planted outside next year!!!!!


----------



## kho20 (Nov 17, 2009)

hahaha hell yes shack is rite on haha i could imagine that lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 17, 2009)

say man shoot me a link to your grow on one of my threads would ya my computer is being a bitch


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 5, 2010)

love the crop!! lemme know what u think about this 1024 strain im growin check out my thread i wanna kno if i should bud seein as im usin on 4 cfls right now


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 5, 2010)

threadd....https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/345830-why-growing-like.html


----------



## CARLOS BLANCO (Dec 11, 2010)

What up chitown,, i was thinkin bout getting sum seeds from ya.. i stay around chitown


----------



## theexpress (Jun 4, 2011)

the sourkush thread lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 4, 2011)

LOL!

Long Live the KUSH!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5811330]LOL!

Long Live the KUSH! [/QUOTE]


you got damn right!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2011)

ok....................... so im bringing this thread back....... this is in honer of my boy howak47 who not too long ago got raided and had to stop growing for a while..... this is for the other sk thread that got closed due to some bullshit............ this for my boy poplars who needs a spot to journel his grow!!!!! this for everybody!!!!!!! the sourkush lives.......... ill have some pics up next week..., im running sourkush, cali hash plant, violator kush, and tahoe og kush..... all outdoor.....


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2011)

rip to this sk bubba pheno clone that got ate by some faggit ass rabbit or some kinda rodent


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2011)

hell yea,rock that [email protected]#t....

dam rabbit!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2011)

a lil more in dept description..... cali hash plant is my oldest plant... put her out late april... it was still cold here then and she didnt grow much for a while... she is from fem. seed by way of dinafem... supposed to be real high yielding, mould resistent, but is of medium potency... she is already atleast 5 foot tall and well topped.... she is in the ground

i have a violator kush from seed... i love this strain in veg... it grows huge fast..... big fat dark green leaves!!! huge thick stem! this strain is also indica dom, and is supposed to be higher yielding... its genetics are malana hash plant {from east india} x hindu kush {master kush x skunk} this plant is heavily topped and is a ball of vegitation! its in a 5 gallon bucket but burried in the ground mostly.... i find this plant need the most water! and it was most efeected by the heat wave were going threw! all the other plants in the ground been able to find small deposits of moisture or water in the ground... this plant has a nice odor going in veg too.. like a musky citrus going on! even though its in a 5 gallon pot im expecting a good yield.. this plant is like 4 foot tall and ver bushy.. still got till mid aug for veggin...


then i have a couple of my prized sk clones going..... i love this strain.. it stays low and grows bushy... insane tight node spaceing!!!! and when you top her she gets even more bushy! she yields ok not too heavey.. but she is the best smoke i ever had... and only takes 56 days to bloom!!!! ima be smoking her for life!!!!!!!! i have 3 sk clones outside i had 4 origenaly.... one of them got stunted due to shitty soil but the other 2 are doing awesome!!!!!!!! cant wait for her to be done, ill prolly take her same time or right after the hash [\plant is done...


then last but not least i got cali connection tahoe og kush!!!!! i germed 6 of these bitches but i only got 3 survived!!!! they start out super weaked stemmed and easy to die because of that! even now that there way bigger and have fat ass stems there stems arent has sturdy has my other plants.... they smell amazing thoug.. in veg i can smell the og like odor!!!! and for being sativa dom they now have some of the fattest looking indica like leaves!!!! cant wait for them to be done... only drawback is they take 10 weeks to bud and up here our season is shorter....


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jul 29, 2011)

Bet that bubba pheno is dank!!! What yall been up too. i havent been on as much lately.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Bet that bubba pheno is dank!!! What yall been up too. i havent been on as much lately.


teah its hella dank.. ima be here all the time now


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOO


you bet ima be posting in this bitch.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> you bet ima be posting in this bitch.


yeah i was expecting no less.... first thing first i need a camera... lol


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah i was expecting no less.... first thing first i need a camera... lol



I need new batteries in mine.... plants have grown a good foot, some a half foot, since the last pics...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> I need new batteries in mine.... plants have grown a good foot, some a half foot, since the last pics...


yeah i got more then one 5 footer!


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah i got more then one 5 footer!


damn son it's all that good soil over there....fuckin a. if my holes were that big I'd have something like that


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> damn son it's all that good soil over there....fuckin a. if my holes were that big I'd have something like that


 
lol your holes were bigger then mine...... its all the rain, and harsh ass chemical nutes.... i wanna go organic for flowering i think..... i may throw some rock phosphorous on top soil of plants.... i donno yet


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol your holes were bigger then mine...... its all the rain, and harsh ass chemical nutes.... i wanna go organic for flowering i think..... i may throw some rock phosphorous on top soil of plants.... i donno yet


I don't think so bro, didn't you say your area has hella good ass dirt? that means the plants probably have 4-5 feet of available root space...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> I don't think so bro, didn't you say your area has hella good ass dirt? that means the plants probably have 4-5 feet of available root space...


were supposed to have really good soil.. the spot i chose is fulla clay.... it was a bitch to dig any holes... but then i got some dirt from this one mound that was basikly many many years of composted leaves, lots of worms in it....


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2011)

lol i bet there is like no traffic at speedys.... that lil bitch......... jelousy is a motha fucker i tell ya.... now even his own mods arent happy with him


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i bet there is like no traffic at speedys.... that lil bitch......... jelousy is a motha fucker i tell ya.... now even his own mods arent happy with him


lol use hidemyass.com to check it out bro that's how I've been going back


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2011)

it seems even deader than usual... oh well


----------



## jeb5304 (Jul 30, 2011)

for those of you who dont know im growing chitowns sour kush now. im going to be breeding for more seeds so we can fill the list.
ok went to plot today seen the lil sour kushes and others, all looking lush. well today i noticed a lil hair on sk # 2. 
the one that had the real fat leaves sk #1 looks to be a male pod starting. so we have a couple.
#3 is still undecides yet. all is starting to flower yeah. now to clone these plants and get the sk breeding going. here is vid from last week of the sk and my other plants
[video=youtube;6XH4MMl1P5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XH4MMl1P5o[/video]


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

oh I see, now that chi is banned you come over here, but when I'm banned from there nobody gave a fuck haha... whatever.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> for those of you who dont know im growing chitowns sour kush now. im going to be breeding for more seeds so we can fill the list.
> ok went to plot today seen the lil sour kushes and others, all looking lush. well today i noticed a lil hair on sk # 2.
> the one that had the real fat leaves sk #1 looks to be a male pod starting. so we have a couple.
> #3 is still undecides yet. all is starting to flower yeah. now to clone these plants and get the sk breeding going. here is vid from last week of the sk and my other plants
> [video=youtube;6XH4MMl1P5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XH4MMl1P5o[/video]


thanx for stopping by,,,,,,, maybe you can relay a message to me to speedy.... lol


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> oh I see, now that chi is banned you come over here, but when I'm banned from there nobody gave a fuck haha... whatever.


lol... would u chill!!!!! everybody cared!!!!!!!! lots of people were going to sighn a petition for u too come back... and even if they didnt.. I FUCKING CARED.. AND NEVER LET IT GO AND ALWAYS BROUGHT IT UP... so chill...... jebs cool.... nobody wanted to see anybody banned... so now speedyz site is gonna get much more black and white cuzz they lost two colorful ass people... 

sourkush all motha fucking day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol... would u chill!!!!! everybody cared!!!!!!!! lots of people were going to sighn a petition for u too come back... and even if they didnt.. I FUCKING CARED.. AND NEVER LET IT GO AND ALWAYS BROUGHT IT UP... so chill...... jebs cool.... nobody wanted to see anybody banned... so now speedyz site is gonna get much more black and white cuzz they lost two colorful ass people...
> 
> sourkush all motha fucking day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 yeah better off just keeping shit good here... I just didn't lke the shit that was said when I was gone, if I had an opprotunity to speak for myself it would have been an entirely different picture.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah better off just keeping shit good here... I just didn't lke the shit that was said when I was gone, if I had an opprotunity to speak for myself it would have been an entirely different picture.


yeah when people ask that bitch why he banned me he gonna say a bunch off bull too idc... fuck him and his website.... and yeah better to keep it cool here.... wouldnt want this thread to get closed!


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

yeah for real


I need to post some pics they're getting huge!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah for real
> 
> 
> I need to post some pics they're getting huge!


awwwwwww lemme seeeeeee eeeeemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!! i wANNa see the sourkush bush!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> awwwwwww lemme seeeeeee eeeeemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!! i wANNa see the sourkush bush!!!!


man the lil one that only had one root in the beginning is about a foot tall now, the other one beside it is 3 feet tall and helllla bushy.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

yeah my biggest sk is a 3 foot bush too.... i hope the cali hash plant bud is good man.. ima have too much of it for it to not be


----------



## jeb5304 (Jul 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> oh I see, now that chi is banned you come over here, but when I'm banned from there nobody gave a fuck haha... whatever.


i thought you were banned from here too still. i dont come here everyday. even them i didtnt see no posts or a pm from you.i knew chi was here so i popped by. glad your here pops. you know yer my boy.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

the last 3 sk survivors are reunited!!!! lol..... come on howak come back buddy!!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Jul 30, 2011)

yes lol. ill be stoppin in to say wassup now and then with an update. now im off to ytube ton of vids to catchup on.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> yes lol. ill be stoppin in to say wassup now and then with an update. now im off to ytube ton of vids to catchup on.


nice................


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2011)

Damn I saw what happened with speedy shits crazy and for a site owner I think he could have reacted different on both occasions maybe a warning thru pm or something


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn I saw what happened with speedy shits crazy and for a site owner I think he could have reacted different on both occasions maybe a warning thru pm or something


 
lol or maybe i didnt deserve a warning or nothing.... maybe he was just being a dick...... maybe it was him who was starting shit.. cuzz it was lol


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn I saw what happened with speedy shits crazy and for a site owner I think he could have reacted different on both occasions maybe a warning thru pm or something


I think he's just ego trippin honestly... he tried pulling this 'tally mark' bs where he said I'm always causing negativity... whatever. fuck that site.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> I think he's just ego trippin honestly... he tried pulling this 'tally mark' bs where he said I'm always causing negativity... whatever. fuck that site.


Yeah I saw that. But poplars job is bodyguard of sk I realized that and came to terms with it you are cool just you got a big bark if you know what I mean.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I saw that. But poplars job is bodyguard of sk I realized that and came to terms with it you are cool just you got a big bark if you know what I mean.


lol you know nobody beleaved me how dank the sk was at first... not even poplars...... the doc thought it looked real good so he wanted to try it, howak was growing mids beofre that... jeb gonna find out... you will too.... then trynagrowsomeshyt.. soon yall will know


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm glad to be a part of it to see how your pollen chucking skills work Lmfao.... Joking


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I saw that. But poplars job is bodyguard of sk I realized that and came to terms with it you are cool just you got a big bark if you know what I mean.


yeah I got a lil over-zealous about it I admit but it was all in good intention for the good of the strain...


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol you know nobody beleaved me how dank the sk was at first... not even poplars...... the doc thought it looked real good so he wanted to try it, howak was growing mids beofre that... jeb gonna find out... you will too.... then trynagrowsomeshyt.. soon yall will know


yeah for real, people don't even remember that I even said bullshit this isn't gonna be the best strain ever I live in cali are you kidding me? and after I grew it... my whole world changed.


----------



## jeb5304 (Jul 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah I got a lil over-zealous about it I admit but it was all in good intention for the good of the strain...


Yeah ya did. You insulted my growing intelligence but forgive you pops. I am going to make sk crosses and more ppl are going to get to Know the sk. Even if 10000 ppl grew the sk, pops it would still be what it is if today. The chitown's sour kush would just be more famous. What's wrong with that as Long as chi gets royalties.lol it's all good pops I'm not lettin th sk go to the wrong ppl. Just my tried and true fellow personal growers friends..


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> Yeah ya did. You insulted my growing intelligence but forgive you pops. I am going to make sk crosses and more ppl are going to get to Know the sk. Even if 10000 ppl grew the sk, pops it would still be what it is if today. The chitown's sour kush would just be more famous. What's wrong with that as Long as chi gets royalties.lol it's all good pops I'm not lettin th sk go to the wrong ppl. Just my tried and true fellow personal growers friends..


nowhere did I intentionally insult your growing experience, maybe you interpretted an abstract response as such, but that is your issue not mine... 

I don't really feel like elaborating on my thoughts on the rest.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

im soooooooooooooooooooooo fucking high..... fucking working is for chumps..... i need to do nothing but smoke and grow all day with my life...... and legal to!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im soooooooooooooooooooooo fucking high..... fucking working is for chumps..... i need to do nothing but smoke and grow all day with my life...... and legal to!!


I know the feeling soon enough man soon enough


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I know the feeling soon enough man soon enough


lets go half on a warehouse right now!!!!!!!! we can get them in southwest michigan for like 800 bux a month for 2800-3000 sq, foot!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im soooooooooooooooooooooo fucking high..... fucking working is for chumps..... i need to do nothing but smoke and grow all day with my life...... and legal to!!


everyone has their preferred life-style...for many of us that is legal growing... it is a nice lifestyle indeed...like any lifestyle has its pros and cons... its just that these pros and cons are better than any other for us.... 

I've been stoned all day on bomb ass cookies... I make em so potent one will give you too much lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lets go half on a warehouse right now!!!!!!!! we can get them in southwest michigan for like 800 bux a month for 2800-3000 sq, foot!!!!


If you serious I'm g. I'll put in every month so take your ass out there and get it set up


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> If you serious I'm g. I'll put in every month so take your ass out there and get it set up


i got 12 racks right now and counting......... i figure we need about 30k to go in this bitch shinning..... thats getting legal, equip, couple months rent, and eclectrick, and enough to get me a studeo nearby warehouse and food for my ass.... its gonna be atleast 20 racks to outfit a warehouse..... maybe more


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> everyone has their preferred life-style...for many of us that is legal growing... it is a nice lifestyle indeed...like any lifestyle has its pros and cons... its just that these pros and cons are better than any other for us....
> 
> I've been stoned all day on bomb ass cookies... I make em so potent one will give you too much lol..


pops.... ever since i was about 13 years old all i ever wanted to do was smoke, grow, and slang nugget... im 26 this year....... this is my dream..... and its getting close i can feel it... getting the money is only part the eqation.. then i gotta find a dr. bring someone without a drug felony so i can have him be caregiver on paper, look for a warehouse/house..... hire an electrian if its a house i grow in, outfit the basement/warehouse..... gonna be hard work........ but so if going threw the fuckinbg woods in 100 plus degree heat to feed/water your babies... but i do it and i love it.. and i cant wait to get my own 72 plant legal grow going on..... and im growing trees baby!


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> pops.... ever since i was about 13 years old all i ever wanted to do was smoke, grow, and slang nugget... im 26 this year....... this is my dream..... and its getting close i can feel it... getting the money is only part the eqation.. then i gotta find a dr. bring someone without a drug felony so i can have him be caregiver on paper, look for a warehouse/house..... hire an electrian if its a house i grow in, outfit the basement/warehouse..... gonna be hard work........ but so if going threw the fuckinbg woods in 100 plus degree heat to feed/water your babies... but i do it and i love it.. and i cant wait to get my own 72 plant legal grow going on..... and im growing trees baby!


 I know felons that are scripted legitly, but I know you'd probably rather not risk it. 

man I wish you could move out somewhere where you could grow outdoors... you think too much like an outdoor grower to be doing this warehouse bs...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> I know felons that are scripted legitly, but I know you'd probably rather not risk it.
> 
> man I wish you could move out somewhere where you could grow outdoors... you think too much like an outdoor grower to be doing this warehouse bs...


poplars.... ur sick has hell if you think im not gonna do both..... always gorilla for extra bread!!!!! but im an indoor grower by trade.... and ima soil guy but i think with a big setup id opt for semi organic hydro


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

you can grow outdoors in michigan so long has it is a "locked and securre facilty....


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> poplars.... ur sick has hell if you think im not gonna do both..... always gorilla for extra bread!!!!! but im an indoor grower by trade.... and ima soil guy but i think with a big setup id opt for semi organic hydro


 man I don't mean gorilla . . . . that aint even the same as what I do bro, you'd love it man I'm tellin you.... way more than indoor growing... there is something amazing about tending to a patch right by your house, that you go out to every morning, the plants are as healthy as they could possibly be... pure bliss... getting stoned outside with em...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> man I don't mean gorilla . . . . that aint even the same as what I do bro, you'd love it man I'm tellin you.... way more than indoor growing... there is something amazing about tending to a patch right by your house, that you go out to every morning, the plants are as healthy as they could possibly be... pure bliss... getting stoned outside with em...


i know what you mean.... i feel peace and serenity even at my gorilla grow... nice and calm.... birds everywere. occasional butterfly, sometimes i catch a nice cool breeze.... burn a lil j by them.. lol and then a plane or helicopter flys by and im dippin in the bushes laying still lolol


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

i can have the right to grow for mysel 12 plants in michigan but not be caregiver, and if i have my limit i dont want them knowing them other couple dozen monsters outside are mine so i gotta opt gorilla


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

well I mean if shit ever goes better for you where you move into an area like mine where outdoor growing is prime... you really gotta do it bro.. I mean if you do it right you could get 3 pounds off of one plant...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> well I mean if shit ever goes better for you where you move into an area like mine where outdoor growing is prime... you really gotta do it bro.. I mean if you do it right you could get 3 pounds off of one plant...


lol i wish........................................................ 3 ps a plant... gotta veg monsters over winter lol


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i wish........................................................ 3 ps a plant... gotta veg monsters over winter lol


yeah you'd have to start from seed in december but that's not very hard . I plan to start mine in january this year. 

do what you gotta do to get shit good for yourself but seriously keep that shit in the back of your mind... you'd make an epic outdoor grower(not gorilla, you know what I mean)... and you know it.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah you'd have to start from seed in december but that's not very hard . I plan to start mine in january this year.
> 
> do what you gotta do to get shit good for yourself but seriously keep that shit in the back of your mind... you'd make an epic outdoor grower(not gorilla, you know what I mean)... and you know it.


 man i can grow anything anywere...... lol


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man i can grow anything anywere...... lol


 lol you're just nto gonna admit you'd love this shit the most hehe.... this is the way people have been gardening for 1000s of years bro, just sayin man you'd love it... hope you get the opprotunity to do it one day...

by the way I smoked 3 bowls of bubba sk and my half cookie is kickin in harrddd... weeeee


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2011)

I got no felonies so I'm good there just need to get the stacks up


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol you're just nto gonna admit you'd love this shit the most hehe.... this is the way people have been gardening for 1000s of years bro, just sayin man you'd love it... hope you get the opprotunity to do it one day...
> 
> by the way I smoked 3 bowls of bubba sk and my half cookie is kickin in harrddd... weeeee


i love growing period....... but i would prefer to be inside a locked facility with odor taken care of growing my geneticly enginerred nugget while i control its world like god...... but if i could be on llike lets say a couple acres w/o anyone around me with a huge ass green house yeah id be stupid not to grow a ton of nugget outside


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got no felonies so I'm good there just need to get the stacks up


 
lol..... how you gonna fund this is you dont got no loot? get ur weight up doe


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i love growing period....... but i would prefer to be inside a locked facility with odor taken care of growing my geneticly enginerred nugget while i control its world like god...... but if i could be on llike lets say a couple acres w/o anyone around me with a huge ass green house yeah id be stupid not to grow a ton of nugget outside


ah well that's where we're different..... I don't like to control it like a god... I like to work with it and worship it like its a gift from god....


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> ah well that's where we're different..... I don't like to control it like a god... I like to work with it and worship it like its a gift from god....


well see i worship money!!! lmmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo im tryna be were the money is at......... but yeah i could spend all day with my plants... indoor or outdoor.. i dont descriminate


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> well see i worship money!!! lmmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo im tryna be were the money is at......... but yeah i could spend all day with my plants... indoor or outdoor.. i dont descriminate


money is a means to an end bro and nothing more...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> money is a means to an end bro and nothing more...


lol yeah and ENDing my ass up with a nice house, nice car, worry free life!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

this is what im on... except for getting busted lol http://news.yahoo.com/huge-pot-bust-northern-calif-national-forest-214912475.html


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol yeah and ENDing my ass up with a nice house, nice car, worry free life!


there is no such thing as a worry free life bro... the sooner you accept that the better you will feel.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> there is no such thing as a worry free life bro... the sooner you accept that the better you will feel.


help me alleviate my worries... mail mew a few elbows


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> help me alleviate my worries... mail mew a few elbows


lol I'm actually running low at this point I've had to sell quite a bit to pay for this grow...

startin to trip on these edibles...

oh yeah I had a newbie smoke the diesel sk for his first time and he was trippin, then I had him smoke 3 other strains then he was stable . . .his eyes were way red.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2011)

2 Chem 4 og sprouted,2 jedi Kush sprouted waiting for 1 more of each. Sour Kush up next!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2011)

Chi I might pop the sp with the sk or like 2-3 weeks after. I'm thinking that should be a good grow the sour Kush and sour power grow. What is the taste like on the sour power?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Chi I might pop the sp with the sk or like 2-3 weeks after. I'm thinking that should be a good grow the sour Kush and sour power grow. What is the taste like on the sour power?


the one bomb pheno thats not floral smelling smells like skunky,funky, lavender... with a lil fruit


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Chi I might pop the sp with the sk or like 2-3 weeks after. I'm thinking that should be a good grow the sour Kush and sour power grow. What is the taste like on the sour power?


they should be there tommorow.......


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2011)

gladto be off work.............


----------



## jeb5304 (Jul 31, 2011)

Got some clones of the sk. The fat leaved one turned out male so i got 2 from him and 2 from the 1 female. The other sk looks to male to but still hard to tell. If it is male ima have 2 sk f5 crosses A and b. Or is it 6 chi? Baked on tuti fruity.
Sk I can't remember lol. Nice strain there the tuti. Def old school Hawaiian in these gens.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm hoping all 3 of the sk I'm supposed to get pop. I will be doing the paper towel method.


----------



## poplars (Jul 31, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> Got some clones of the sk. The fat leaved one turned out male so i got 2 from him and 2 from the 1 female. The other sk looks to male to but still hard to tell. If it is male ima have 2 sk f5 crosses A and b. Or is it 6 chi? Baked on tuti fruity.
> Sk I can't remember lol. Nice strain there the tuti. Def old school Hawaiian in these gens.


it will be F5.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2011)

i hope both of you two get to sample the bubba pheno....


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> Got some clones of the sk. The fat leaved one turned out male so i got 2 from him and 2 from the 1 female. The other sk looks to male to but still hard to tell. If it is male ima have 2 sk f5 crosses A and b. Or is it 6 chi? Baked on tuti fruity.
> Sk I can't remember lol. Nice strain there the tuti. Def old school Hawaiian in these gens.


got any pics of the female? i would use that fat leafed male to cross with...


----------



## poplars (Jul 31, 2011)

man we just got a lot of rain here just now, 30 mins straight pouring... the climate out here is definitely different this year...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm hoping all 3 of the sk I'm supposed to get pop. I will be doing the paper towel method.


tommorow pai! look 4 em


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> man we just got a lot of rain here just now, 30 mins straight pouring... the climate out here is definitely different this year...


i could use some of that rain..... send a lil over this way too me would ya lolol


----------



## jeb5304 (Jul 31, 2011)

Not noe but in my vid in my 1st post here had them in it.
The 1st plant shown is the female 2nd one is the undecided one and the last is the male.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2011)

Def in the lookout and papertowel method will be used. How do u think the sk x ww is gonna be?
Male sk x fem ww?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Def in the lookout and papertowel method will be used. How do u think the sk x ww is gonna be?
> Male sk x fem ww?


male was w.w...... female bubba sk got hit with pollin

produced the smallest fucking seeds i ever seen....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i hope both of you two get to sample the bubba pheno....


I'll be happy with any pheno and if I get a male that sk nut will go all over the corleone and pre 98 bubba for sure..
Im trying to be confident about this.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> male was w.w...... female bubba sk got hit with pollin
> 
> produced the smallest fucking seeds i ever seen....


Sounds like it will be some fire that is getting germinated asap.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'll be happy with any pheno and if I get a male that sk nut will go all over the corleone and pre 98 bubba for sure..
> Im trying to be confident about this.


i dont care for the diesel pheno.... its not my keeper pheno.... but yeah you will be all good with one male


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2011)

Honestly the cvk x Larry seeds look small too but I'm sure they will germinate no prob


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2011)

diesels... comps howak http://www.youtube.com/user/howak47#p/u/37/WUqls9sGS3w


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Honestly the cvk x Larry seeds look small too but I'm sure they will germinate no prob


lol wait till you see that bean man... its like 2ce the size of a poppye seed... lol but looks viable has fuck!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2011)

As long as it pops I'm good


----------



## poplars (Aug 1, 2011)

if any of you ever hacve the extra money to test the cannabinoid content of SK, go with these guys . . . and nobody else unless they test for more cannabinoids...

http://fullspectrumlabs.com/

they test for THC, CBD, CBC, CBN and THCV... it's not everything by any means but it is a great start... I have a feeling SK may be high in CBC and CBD....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay I got the sk seeds today along with the smll ww x sk an 3 sly x og 18. In the paper towel they and hopefully pop for your boy


----------



## poplars (Aug 1, 2011)

that'll be cool to see a few more people growing it. people are always gonna believe it's not gonna be the best stuff before they try it, just wait


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not going to count my chicken before they hatch but I hope it is one of the best if not the best.


----------



## poplars (Aug 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm not going to count my chicken before they hatch but I hope it is one of the best if not the best.


I didn't believe it was gonna be the best before I grew it... I had smoked many many potent indicas from this area... I figured that there wouldn't be too much that could surprise me... but sk did...which gives me hope for my own breeding adventures resulting in something truly amazing....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay I got the sk seeds today along with the smll ww x sk an 3 sly x og 18. In the paper towel they and hopefully pop for your boy


chi chiggity chooo choooooooooooooooo


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm not going to count my chicken before they hatch but I hope it is one of the best if not the best.


there is NO DENYING the fact that the sk bubba pheno is amung the best shit in the world...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> there is NO DENYING the fact that the sk bubba pheno is amung the best shit in the world...


I hope all 3 crack and grow that's ht I meant. I'll be happy with whatever pheno I get


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I hope all 3 crack and grow that's ht I meant. I'll be happy with whatever pheno I get


yeah but i wont be happy unless you get the bubba pheno!


----------



## poplars (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah me either, I grew the diesel pheno and it really has a nothing-high compared to the bubba pheno.. if you judge the sk based on any other pheno but the true bubba pheno you haven't had true sk . . . .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

I like the sound of that then I hope I get that bubba pheno. Hopefully I get nothing but bubba phenos


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I like the sound of that then I hope I get that bubba pheno. Hopefully I get nothing but bubba phenos


the diesel pheno aint bad........ its still pretty dank... but the essence the definition of sourkush is the bubba pheno..... both yiled rock hard nuggs that are kiefed the fuck out in a short amount of time.. but that bubba shines above everything else i ever smoked in my life yet


----------



## poplars (Aug 1, 2011)

edibles of diesel pheno shake are not to dissapoint tho... I made probablt 6 oz of sugar shake into 3 sticks of butter, half cookie will fuck you up....

I've noticed the diesel pheno is very stare-off too... but you can tell when the buds are i if you have the bubba pheno or not... just look ouot for those /really/ afghani looking buds that smell sour


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> edibles of diesel pheno shake are not to dissapoint tho... I made probablt 6 oz of sugar shake into 3 sticks of butter, half cookie will fuck you up....
> 
> I've noticed the diesel pheno is very stare-off too... but you can tell when the buds are i if you have the bubba pheno or not... just look ouot for those /really/ afghani looking buds that smell sour


 
the diesel nuggs will have cheese colored hairs when grown indoor.. the bubba will have a darker color... here is some diesel pheno outdoor sk from last year...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2011)

heres a nice bag of it...


----------



## poplars (Aug 1, 2011)

weird, mine came out with orange hairs....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

I hope these seeds ain't too old and they germinate with no problem.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I hope these seeds ain't too old and they germinate with no problem.


how bout u germ now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

They are already in paper towel


----------



## poplars (Aug 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I hope these seeds ain't too old and they germinate with no problem.


I've germinated seeds that were over 10 years old, don't worry. when chitown gave me those seeds they were already over a year old I think and I had a 100% germ rate....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah but the lay one I got didn't germ at all. But I got a positive feeling about this


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah but the lay one I got didn't germ at all. But I got a positive feeling about this


they will germ... those seeds are fat, and viable


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

Speaking of that the ww x sk is already showing a tap


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Speaking of that the ww x sk is already showing a tap


told u them was fresh....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah that one right there surprised me the smallest one showed a tap in about 6 hours. The sk still looks thesame I'll check back tomorrow at noon and see what's up. If they all pop that sk will have it's own thread....And I will buy a sick ass cam to take pics....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah that one right there surprised me the smallest one showed a tap in about 6 hours. The sk still looks thesame I'll check back tomorrow at noon and see what's up. If they all pop that sk will have it's own thread....And I will buy a sick ass cam to take pics....


thats whats up..... they gonna pop.. i can feel it in my bones jo!


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 1, 2011)

WBW did you send my luv letter?


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 1, 2011)

I got 4 of six but then 1 died.so Im left with sum nice parents out of the 3


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> WBW did you send my luv letter?


Luv is going out tomorrow


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Luv is going out tomorrow


awwww id love some love too.... lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> awwww id love some love too.... lol


Same addy? If so I got you


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2011)

hot den a son bitch out there today boy..... humid then a mug too


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2011)

just hot here.. the plants are lovin it... since I cant' get up to oregon soon I'm gonna buy some more veg juice locally.. probably some fox farm, or something else depends on what I find.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> just hot here.. the plants are lovin it... since I cant' get up to oregon soon I'm gonna buy some more veg juice locally.. probably some fox farm, or something else depends on what I find.


i gotta water and feed heavy rhis week


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2011)

high has fuck off some mr. nice guy..... that was the name given but this batch reminds me more of the cheese... skunky has fuck...


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i gotta water and feed heavy rhis week


funny thing I forgot to water my biggest plant yesterday, and it seems like it loved it and grew bigger.... guess there's a time for heavy water and low water.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> funny thing I forgot to water my biggest plant yesterday, and it seems like it loved it and grew bigger.... guess there's a time for heavy water and low water.


when its been like 102 and up feel like temp for 2 weeks you gotta water heavy!!!! lol the ground plants are always fine.. that fucking violator kush in the 5 gal needs mad water..... i cant wait to see her... i topped her a good 10 times just last week..... and she had already been topped a few times before that....


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> when its been like 102 and up feel like temp for 2 weeks you gotta water heavy!!!! lol the ground plants are always fine.. that fucking violator kush in the 5 gal needs mad water..... i cant wait to see her... i topped her a good 10 times just last week..... and she had already been topped a few times before that....


it was 95 that day and I watered the beds but forgot to water the hole in one of them, so it had water from the side but not t he middle..probably deep tho.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2011)

i might top the sk but they dont need it from clone really.... prolly gonna top the tahoes again.. they respond insane to it.... i bet they reek hard..... and ima top the hash plant again just because i wanna harvest a pound off her.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2011)

One sk cracked but it looked like the while shell was coming off so I hope that one is good the other 2 are still the same. Although one looks like it's ready to open up.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> One sk cracked but it looked like the while shell was coming off so I hope that one is good the other 2 are still the same. Although one looks like it's ready to open up.


 
they gonna germ... we must will it


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2011)

yeah keep the doubt far away from those seedlings!


general rule of being a good grower, keep doubt and uncertainty far far away...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2011)

what do u mean white shell comming off? you mean the bean layer itself right? thats a good thing... just let it get moist enough so the membrane comes off easy...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 2, 2011)

Sub'd...


Good looking out Chitown.. Wouldnt have even known this thread was back poppin without the heads up.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Sub'd...
> 
> 
> Good looking out Chitown.. Wouldnt have even known this thread was back poppin without the heads up.


u bet mikey...........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm talking about the seed shell yeah I got good vibes for these seeds


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm talking about the seed shell yeah I got good vibes for these seeds


lol thats how its supposed to happen..... let the root get a lil bigger and by that time the plastic like film that binds the leavves {membrane} should be easy to peel off or come off naturally


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> high has fuck off some mr. nice guy..... that was the name given but this batch reminds me more of the cheese... skunky has fuck...



Might be the pheno? 


I had some Mr. Nice guy in the past that smelled super cheesed out...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Might be the pheno?
> 
> 
> I had some Mr. Nice guy in the past that smelled super cheesed out...


might be... this shit is dark has hell too


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmm. Maybe the grower got a bag seed that was in reality MR. Nice Guy X ???? 


Im sure that happens all the time.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Hmmm. Maybe the grower got a bag seed that was in reality MR. Nice Guy X ????
> 
> 
> Im sure that happens all the time.


i donno shits bomb either way.... aint no kush doe


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 2, 2011)

Word that's legit... Yeah no doubt, i like nice guy but Kush is always a winner!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 3, 2011)

so I picked up some earth juice... read that since it has a naturally low ph it's recommended you bubble the solution for 24 hours, been bubbling and man the shit smells rank! 

good ol organics... I'm gonna give them a small-ish dose of it today just in case the ph is really that low, then a bit larger of a dose tomorrow after the ph has been balanced out... I also bought a couple boxes of bat guano (the peace of mind fox farm brand) it looks to be high phosphate, I'm gonna save it for mid flowering.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2011)

So I'm still waiting on two sk seeds to pop. But I planted the sk x ww and 1 sk seed as they both were ready to be planted now I just have to wait for them to sprout.
It's been 2 days in paper towel and no crack yet but I still have faith.
On top of that I know the sk x ww and sk seed that did pop are females already.


----------



## poplars (Aug 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So I'm still waiting on two sk seeds to pop. But I planted the sk x ww and 1 sk seed as they both were ready to be planted now I just have to wait for them to sprout.
> It's been 2 days in paper towel and no crack yet but I still have faith.
> On top of that I know the sk x ww and sk seed that did pop are females already.


 how long ago did you germ them? pretty fast to know the sex already.


I decided I'm not gonna use the earth juice today, gonna play it safe/smart and bubble it for 24 hours first.. shit smells RANK.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> how long ago did you germ them? pretty fast to know the sex already.
> 
> 
> I decided I'm not gonna use the earth juice today, gonna play it safe/smart and bubble it for 24 hours first.. shit smells RANK.


Monday morning started germ the sk x ww germed in 6 hours the one sk that did pop in 24 hours the other two still nothing yet. It did look like one was opening up but it didn't yet.
Oh and about the sex part that just me being confident about it.


----------



## poplars (Aug 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Monday morning started germ the sk x ww germed in 6 hours the one sk that did pop in 24 hours the other two still nothing yet. It did look like one was opening up but it didn't yet.
> Oh and about the sex part that just me being confident about it.


ah. I see.


so I decided that the soul synthetics line is really not what I"m looking for, I am switching to the roots organics line because I've just had an epiphany about how true organic mixes work from having to deal with this earth juice that seemed ridiculously diluted to me.... its SUPPOSED to be diluted... it's feeding the soil, so the soil can feed the plant.... ingenius.... I'm stoked. the roots organic stuff is priced exactly the same so its no biggy for me to switch over. I can now say for sure I am at this point 100% organic (before with soul synthetics I was probably about 90% organic lol...)


----------



## theexpress (Aug 3, 2011)

one of my tahoes is close to 6 feet


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2011)

6 feet damnnnnnnn.... You are gonna have some fun with those buds


----------



## theexpress (Aug 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 6 feet damnnnnnnn.... You are gonna have some fun with those buds


think that ones male.... cuzz the other 2 tahoe or like 4.5 feet...


----------



## poplars (Aug 3, 2011)

uploading pics now, I will post them in this thread.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> think that ones male.... cuzz the other 2 tahoe or like 4.5 feet...


Could be or it could be the more sativa pheno


----------



## poplars (Aug 3, 2011)

the big purple kush, cool angle:





midnight:










other big purple kush:




















sour kushes:















desert valley hazes:
littler one in front big one in back





big tall dsv yum yum:





and another dsv right behind the big purple kush:





profile shot:





another midnight:





'super bud'






trunk of bushy purple kush: (its a lot bigger than it looks)





trunk of big midnight:






and some tomatoes . . . . .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice there. Them some monsters


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 3, 2011)

Great shots pops...


Was just going to ask what you were growing this year but you got to it before i needed to ask... 


That P.K. is a monster!!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 4, 2011)

Fuck i seriously miss growing so much... Im so envious of you all right now. I just need to get moved already..


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Fuck i seriously miss growing so much... Im so envious of you all right now. I just need to get moved already..


looking at these pics in the morning really cheers me up.... the dispensary up here is a bitch, I hate only having one dispensary to sell to, they get to just dick you around so fucling much.... I still have to probably spend 300-400 dollars in nutrients for flower... that's why it's bothering me.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn that's bunk pops... They just trying to get you to sell it to them for an unreasonable price or what? That SK should go for top shelf price man, shit's to dank for a "hook up" haha.


Do you guys not need a license to sell to clubs out their? In colorado apparently you have to spend 20k to get a license to sell to the clubs these days. It ruined my future plans of selling to the club 2 of my friends work at


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Damn that's bunk pops... They just trying to get you to sell it to them for an unreasonable price or what? That SK should go for top shelf price man, shit's to dank for a "hook up" haha.
> 
> 
> Do you guys not need a license to sell to clubs out their? In colorado apparently you have to spend 20k to get a license to sell to the clubs these days. It ruined my future plans of selling to the club 2 of my friends work at


I don't even sell sour kush honestly, nobody appreciates weed like that around here, since it's all high grade they don't believe that anything can transcend what they already have...

quite honestly selling to the cubs is NOT where the money is at.... its better to cut out the middle man whenever you can, the middle man is one greedy selfish fuck.

and no you don't need a license to sell to a dispensary here *hush hush*


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2011)

im 10k away from having enough money to move to michigan and get it started...... maybe even has little has 8k... i hope i get 2-3 pounds outdoor this year!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok so after 72 hours I have 1 sk sprout and 1 sk x ww sprout other 2 sk seeds look like they are duds. After 72 hours in papertowel they ate still shut.
Hopefully they still bust if not then I'll focus on the two girls I have the sk and sk x ww... Hopefully I get bubba Phenos in both ladies.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ok so after 72 hours I have 1 sk sprout and 1 sk x ww sprout other 2 sk seeds look like they are duds. After 72 hours in papertowel they ate still shut.
> Hopefully they still bust if not then I'll focus on the two girls I have the sk and sk x ww... Hopefully I get bubba Phenos in both ladies.


use that sk plant wisely..... cross that with the sk x ww, or sourpower... both have sk in them


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2011)

That was the plan


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That was the plan


ill get you more sk beans in the near future.... pops makeing some, so is jeb........ im anxious to see wtf the sk x ww looks like.... never grown it before.... the widow was sativa leaning btw...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2011)

Well we will see how she grows as she is above soil and sO is one sk so it should be good in 16 oz cups for lil bit. Sk x ww sounds like it's going to be fire. I like the smoke from w w so I'm sure with the sk added it should be more potent..

I also will be growing both seeds with Jedi Kush,Chem 4 og from seed. Pre-98 bubba and corleone Kush from clone so it shouldene a round of top notch this grow..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2011)

so i grabbed up some organics........ all i could find was jobes organic fertilizer spikes.... lol they smell like feet... its 2-7-4....... made from feather meal, bone meal, and sulfate of potash.... not bad for 7 bux hope it works good... gonna need some rain to make it work real good..... i gotta plant them an inch below soil, and use 8 spikes per plant..... it says it promotes benifical microbial action at the roots.... lol hope i didnt fuck up the soil too bad with the mg. shit


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> so i grabbed up some organics........ all i could find was jobes organic fertilizer spikes.... lol they smell like feet... its 2-7-4....... made from feather meal, bone meal, and sulfate of potash.... not bad for 7 bux hope it works good... gonna need some rain to make it work real good..... i gotta plant them an inch below soil, and use 8 spikes per plant..... it says it promotes benifical microbial action at the roots.... lol hope i didnt fuck up the soil too bad with the mg. shit


 remember the numbers don't matter so much with organics its all about feeding the soil... you might wanna order some beneficial bacteria like oregonism xl online, it'd be hella worth it bro. makes the plants more drought tolerant too.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> remember the numbers don't matter so much with organics its all about feeding the soil... you might wanna order some beneficial bacteria like oregonism xl online, it'd be hella worth it bro. makes the plants more drought tolerant too.


i need this shit to get to the plants in the next few days after i apply it... thinking ima break the spikes in half to give a more uniform layering..... this shit should work good and its 100% organic...


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i need this shit to get to the plants in the next few days after i apply it... thinking ima break the spikes in half to give a more uniform layering..... this shit should work good and its 100% organic...


yeah since you'r efeeding the microbes you don't have to feed as hardcore, but its not like they'll hate it either, there's a balance..lol'


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah since you'r efeeding the microbes you don't have to feed as hardcore, but its not like they'll hate it either, there's a balance..lol'


i donno if i should give em one last dose of mg high in N, or just put the spikes in and water heavy? should be budding out real soon here


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i donno if i should give em one last dose of mg high in N, or just put the spikes in and water heavy? should be budding out real soon here


put the spikes in and water heavy... and really look into getting some beneficial microbes in there like earthworm castings, pick up some bat guano(and bone meal) too if you can..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> put the spikes in and water heavy... and really look into getting some beneficial microbes in there like earthworm castings, pick up some bat guano(and bone meal) too if you can..


there is bone meal, and feather meal in this shit....


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> there is bone meal, and feather meal in this shit....


k then you just need something for beneficial microbes then.. .maybe guano for extra P


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2011)

man this shit takes a while to become useable huh?


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man this shit takes a while to become useable huh?


 not necessarily, your soil may already have good microbes in there, that stuff itself probably has good microbes in it too, I'd say you'd start seeing effects within 3 days.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> not necessarily, your soil may already have good microbes in there, that stuff itself probably has good microbes in it too, I'd say you'd start seeing effects within 3 days.


i hope so i been juiceing the soil with heavy chem nutes.. well see..... i donno if this has any microbes in it i think its just supposed to feed whats there... better do something good lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2011)

has long has it starts feeding by the 15-18th ill be all good ima apply tommorow


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i hope so i been juiceing the soil with heavy chem nutes.. well see..... i donno if this has any microbes in it i think its just supposed to feed whats there... better do something good lol


chem nutes don't kill EVERYTHING... they're just pretty hardcore on it... I think as soon as they get exposed to some real ass organics they will take off!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2011)

ok so sadly two of the tahoe were males..... i have one tahoe left that i hope is female.. she stinks soo much i would hate for her to be male!!! the violator kush showed sex today its female has advertised... cali hash plant still no sex... and all 3 sk have pistils everywere has they should there from female bubba dom clones.... i really hope that last tahoe is female man!!!! i should know by next time i water.... i killed the two males.. they were barly showing male so i couldnt harvest there nutts..... i couldnt take the chance of them pollinateing my shit since it will be another week or more till next time i see em..... i fed alotta leaves to the pothead chinchilla... he smahed most of em and looked to be a lil baked.... he ate like 12 big ass stank fan leaves and got another dozenleft.... so now im down to 6 plants..... i need a large yield... i also put in those organic spikes in the ground... they were a bitch on some of the soil to get into the ground.. i waterd my plants, those spikes turn to like a mush... i hope they becom useable fast... i may have to get some other water soluble org. nutes......


----------



## poplars (Aug 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ok so sadly two of the tahoe were males..... i have one tahoe left that i hope is female.. she stinks soo much i would hate for her to be male!!! the violator kush showed sex today its female has advertised... cali hash plant still no sex... and all 3 sk have pistils everywere has they should there from female bubba dom clones.... i really hope that last tahoe is female man!!!! i should know by next time i water.... i killed the two males.. they were barly showing male so i couldnt harvest there nutts..... i couldnt take the chance of them pollinateing my shit since it will be another week or more till next time i see em..... i fed alotta leaves to the pothead chinchilla... he smahed most of em and looked to be a lil baked.... he ate like 12 big ass stank fan leaves and got another dozenleft.... so now im down to 6 plants..... i need a large yield... i also put in those organic spikes in the ground... they were a bitch on some of the soil to get into the ground.. i waterd my plants, those spikes turn to like a mush... i hope they becom useable fast... i may have to get some other water soluble org. nutes......


 turning into mUsh is a very good sign. I'm sure a bit of it is water soluble, but with organics water insoluble stuff is what the bacteria feed on.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> turning into mUsh is a very good sign. I'm sure a bit of it is water soluble, but with organics water insoluble stuff is what the bacteria feed on.


im salty about them male tahoes...... ima jap off if this last one aint femal.. my harvest took a turn for the worst, lol...... that big dumb ass 6 foot tahoe was male!!!! but my best looking one stillaint shown sex so im hopeing female... lol sorry venting...http://cgi.ebay.com/Flower-Power-Organic-Bloom-Fertilizer-BMO-/260771186412?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item3cb72c86ec

what u think about this my ninjjaz?...


----------



## poplars (Aug 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im salty about them male tahoes...... ima jap off if this last one aint femal.. my harvest took a turn for the worst, lol...... that big dumb ass 6 foot tahoe was male!!!! but my best looking one stillaint shown sex so im hopeing female... lol sorry venting...http://cgi.ebay.com/Flower-Power-Organic-Bloom-Fertilizer-BMO-/260771186412?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item3cb72c86ec
> 
> what u think about this my ninjjaz?...


that stuff looks legit , made out of good stuff, would definitely benefit from bubble treatment too.

one of the lowest branches about a foot and a half long off of my biggest desert valley haze got snapped hanging by a thread I just took it off and said fuck it.. the plant can make up for it at this point. I just don't like losing branches like that tho, that's a potential oz of bud.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> that stuff looks legit , made out of good stuff, would definitely benefit from bubble treatment too.
> 
> one of the lowest branches about a foot and a half long off of my biggest desert valley haze got snapped hanging by a thread I just took it off and said fuck it.. the plant can make up for it at this point. I just don't like losing branches like that tho, that's a potential oz of bud.


better a branch then a whole plant


----------



## poplars (Aug 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> better a branch then a whole plant


damn straight bro that's a perspective check for ya .. . . .

but yeah those nutes look legit, if I were you I'd buy 2 or 3 bottles of that stuff.

then I'd get some blackstrap molasses (100% organic) then I'd add 100 ML of it to a 2 gallon bucket, fill it up with water and then add half a bottle of that stuff, then you get an aquareum pump and bubble it for 2-3 days straight, each day adding another 100ML of molasses for bacterial food


by the time you are done you will end up with something 2-3x more potent and useable than you had before. I love organics...

I just did this with the earth juice and fed them today


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2011)

man i dont have an ebay account... how hard is it to make it? somebody walk me threw it


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2011)

nvm found there website


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2011)

lol i lied this place sells nutts and dates and shit fuck


----------



## poplars (Aug 5, 2011)

well to make shit like that you have to pretty much buy all the stuff they listed as ingredients, get some molasses, and the aqareum pump as I said before, but this time with a splitter that wil lmake it in to 3 air stones, and have it bubble for 3 days, with all the stuff mixed up, stirring every so often...here's a link.

http://www.finegardening.com/how-to/articles/brewing-compost-tea.aspx

its called compost tea.

but honestly bro I think you'd be better off just buying that stuff off of ebay, bubbling it more yourself adding good shit ya know... the shit has beneficial bacteria and microbes in it, which means when you bubble it and feed it they will reproduce! and they will eat and shit, which makes the brew more and more potent..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2011)

ok so i orderd that blue monatain organic shit.. should be here from11-17th... fucking long ass wait... 13 bux.. shipping sux.. cost same to ship has nutes cost.. im happy with it.. should go well with the bone meal, feather meal, shit from the jobes spikes..... 

this shit has ecto, and endo bacteria in it.. and molassis too feed them too!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ok so i orderd that blue monatain organic shit.. should be here from11-17th... fucking long ass wait... 13 bux.. shipping sux.. cost same to ship has nutes cost.. im happy with it.. should go well with the bone meal, feather meal, shit from the jobes spikes.....
> 
> this shit has ecto, and endo bacteria in it.. and molassis too feed them too!!!


did you order just one? you're gonna definitely wanna do that bubble method...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> did you order just one? you're gonna definitely wanna do that bubble method...


 
yeah just orderd one it says it makes 32-35 gallons worth of the shit.. plus i got them spikes in the ground so that should be enough.. i just hope the bone meal in the spikes breask down quick enough for it to be used up.... btw smoking on some burmease kush.... its ok... looks insane.. not really too kushy smelling... 

anyway it says to not use chlorined water so tap water outta question.. i think it hurts the bacteria.. anyways i always water with untreated well water..... pretty decent quality... comes out clear not all nasty rusty colroed.. only lil bit smells like eggs {sulfur}..... plants love it..... only well/rain water for my babies


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2011)

heres da info


You are buying one 16 ounce bottle of *"Flower Power",* from Blue Mountain Organics. This bottle makes 32 gallons of fertilizer with an NPK value of 1-8-7.
The ingredients are Artesian Spring Water, Fossilized High Phosphorus Bat Guano, Fossilized High Phosphorus Seabird Guano, Worm Castings, Coral Calcium, Unsulphured Molasses, Humic Acid, Beet Root Extract, Comfrey Hay Extract, Alfalfa Meal Extract, Endo and Ecto Bacteria..
This concentrated fertilizer, requires mixing prior to use. One half ounce to one gallon of chlorine free water. It provides both a highly soluble feeding solution and disease protection from the endo and ecto bacteria.
Flower Power may be watered in, mixed into a hydroponics reservoir, or used as a foliar feed, up until one week prior to harvest : for fruits, nuts and vegetables. If used as a foliar feed, it is best applied on the underside of your plants leaves, when temperatures are not high. Early morning or late evening are best​


----------



## poplars (Aug 5, 2011)

are you sure they don't mean 32 gallons of already prepared as in , water ready to be watered straight in already diluted????


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> are you sure they don't mean 32 gallons of already prepared as in , water ready to be watered straight in already diluted????


makes 32 gallonf from those 16 ounces


----------



## poplars (Aug 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> makes 32 gallonf from those 16 ounces


so that's what.... 12 feedings?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> so that's what.... 12 feedings?


 
around... it will be enough.. dont forget a 2 week flush


----------



## poplars (Aug 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> around... it will be enough.. dont forget a 2 week flush


yep sounds good to me, except I'd only flush one week. and I'd use a clearing solution in really low doses like 5 ml per gal. (basically bacteria food such as infinity, or trinity)


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep sounds good to me, except I'd only flush one week. and I'd use a clearing solution in really low doses like 5 ml per gal. (basically bacteria food such as infinity, or trinity)


im flushing 2 weeks........... gotta have clean meds


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2011)

noboty move noboty get hert......... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHWHEtoqTF4...sicc were u at jo.. west wess yall


----------



## OGPanda (Aug 5, 2011)

Hmmm.... I thought you didn't have to flush for too long if your using compost tea only, since its organic and what not. I could definetely be mistaken though.


----------



## poplars (Aug 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im flushing 2 weeks........... gotta have clean meds


one week with dank organics giving a clearing solution that feeds the bacteria to make them use up the rest of their shit is pretty damn clean. I don't see how depriving a plant of nutrients a full 2 weeks is natural . . . one week seems much more realistic.


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im salty about them male tahoes...... ima jap off if this last one aint femal.. my harvest took a turn for the worst, lol...... that big dumb ass 6 foot tahoe was male!!!! but my best looking one stillaint shown sex so im hopeing female... lol sorry venting...http://cgi.ebay.com/Flower-Power-Organic-Bloom-Fertilizer-BMO-/260771186412?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item3cb72c86ec
> 
> what u think about this my ninjjaz?...


I used the whole line up in my sog closet grow. Impressed with this stuff. ESP the super plant tonic.


----------



## poplars (Aug 6, 2011)

not a whole lotta people using the roots organic nutrients here huh???


----------



## theexpress (Aug 6, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> I used the whole line up in my sog closet grow. Impressed with this stuff. ESP the super plant tonic.


 
yeah i should have gotten the whole set.. will see how i feel after this outdoor run


----------



## theexpress (Aug 6, 2011)

jeb this shit dont burn the plants easy? can imdose heavy?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 6, 2011)

poplars said:


> one week with dank organics giving a clearing solution that feeds the bacteria to make them use up the rest of their shit is pretty damn clean. I don't see how depriving a plant of nutrients a full 2 weeks is natural . . . one week seems much more realistic.


ill flush some one week, and some 2


----------



## poplars (Aug 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ill flush some one week, and some 2


yeah compare it with the sk clones.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 6, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah compare it with the sk clones.


yeah good idea .............


----------



## poplars (Aug 6, 2011)

man it's been a draggy one today. good thing I still have bud. gotta get another 270 or so to get around 420 dollars(lol) for bloom nutrients... should completely cover bloom tho. so that's a good thing 

the plants are hauling ass tho, I'm gonna feed them with more earth juice and infinity tomorrow morning... fat doses. I just want them to go crazy at this point, I don't care how much nutrient I use juicin them up haha...

good community really helps a lot in times of struggle...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh its like that, i dont get invited?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ok so sadly two of the tahoe were males..... i have one tahoe left that i hope is female.. she stinks soo much i would hate for her to be male!!! the violator kush showed sex today its female has advertised... cali hash plant still no sex... and all 3 sk have pistils everywere has they should there from female bubba dom clones.... i really hope that last tahoe is female man!!!! i should know by next time i water.... i killed the two males.. they were barly showing male so i couldnt harvest there nutts..... i couldnt take the chance of them pollinateing my shit since it will be another week or more till next time i see em..... i fed alotta leaves to the pothead chinchilla... he smahed most of em and looked to be a lil baked.... he ate like 12 big ass stank fan leaves and got another dozenleft.... so now im down to 6 plants..... i need a large yield... i also put in those organic spikes in the ground... they were a bitch on some of the soil to get into the ground.. i waterd my plants, those spikes turn to like a mush... i hope they becom useable fast... i may have to get some other water soluble org. nutes......


 u gonna need some rope. that VK is gonna stretch like a yoga class.


----------



## poplars (Aug 7, 2011)

used up the rest of my earth juice and infinity... I think there's still enough time away from veg to warrant buying more grow nutrients... lol this shit just keeps costing more and more money lol....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u gonna need some rope. that VK is gonna stretch like a yoga class.


really cuzz mine is reminding me alot of the sk with how short and stocky it is.... its more then able to support itself... i think i got the more stocky, branchy pheno.... i hope to god that fucking last tahoe is female!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2011)

this ones for howak who made this one for me.... http://www.youtube.com/user/howak47#p/u/128/o47n7Tt3RfY

were you at jack!!!!!! i see you over there by hoe ass speedy'z..... come holla at ah goon!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> used up the rest of my earth juice and infinity... I think there's still enough time away from veg to warrant buying more grow nutrients... lol this shit just keeps costing more and more money lol....


let ya boy chi pimp ya to some older broads.... ill cut ya in at 25% profit! lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2011)

how does that vk smoke trubz?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2011)

lol i just noticed the npk on the bmo flower power is 1-8-7- lol hope its kill it on this outdoor harvest


----------



## poplars (Aug 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i just noticed the npk on the bmo flower power is 1-8-7- lol hope its kill it on this outdoor harvest


it'll be great but nothing compared to you tending to them daily dosing them up as fat as possible... I'd use that whole bottle in like 2 feedings haha...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> it'll be great but nothing compared to you tending to them daily dosing them up as fat as possible... I'd use that whole bottle in like 2 feedings haha...


i think they will be fine has soon has tha bone meal starts breaking down its over with! talked to them people at bmo.. shit should be here wendsday


----------



## theexpress (Aug 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i think they will be fine has soon has tha bone meal starts breaking down its over with! talked to them people at bmo.. shit should be here wendsday


lol i found out its gonna take like 2 weeks for the bonemeal to be broken down and another 2 weeks for it to become available in significant amounts to my plants... so like end of this month.. thats cool with me cuzz i will be budding deep into oct


----------



## poplars (Aug 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i found out its gonna take like 2 weeks for the bonemeal to be broken down and another 2 weeks for it to become available in significant amounts to my plants... so like end of this month.. thats cool with me cuzz i will be budding deep into oct


sounds good to me. I find myself in a bit of a bind... I have many of my plants going into preflowering, sk's, midnights, purple kushes... , the super bud seems to be wanting to as well.. the desert valley hazes however, look like they still have a week or two left of veg...


so I fed them hella fat yesterday, half a gallon of earth juice and a quarter gallon of infinity to the entire garden... the 3 desert valley hazes may have enough residual nutrients and active micro-herd that I may be able to get away with only feeding them molasses for 2 weeks.... the molasses would just be used to feed the bactera, which would then feed the plants...

hows that sound?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> sounds good to me. I find myself in a bit of a bind... I have many of my plants going into preflowering, sk's, midnights, purple kushes... , the super bud seems to be wanting to as well.. the desert valley hazes however, look like they still have a week or two left of veg...
> 
> 
> so I fed them hella fat yesterday, half a gallon of earth juice and a quarter gallon of infinity to the entire garden... the 3 desert valley hazes may have enough residual nutrients and active micro-herd that I may be able to get away with only feeding them molasses for 2 weeks.... the molasses would just be used to feed the bactera, which would then feed the plants...
> ...


----------



## poplars (Aug 8, 2011)

wheww getting stoned as fuck on the bubba pheno yo. still got a nice amount of that left... kinda shitty that I'm the only one that has any to smoke right now... but I know that will change sooN!


----------



## poplars (Aug 9, 2011)

man I've been growing to love the diesel pheno in the morning...yum. very nice spacey high for the morning time.... I don't think I got the diesel pheno this year tho, the 2 sk's I have in the garden are ridiculously bushy with that sour skunk smell on the stems .... yum yum!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> wheww getting stoned as fuck on the bubba pheno yo. still got a nice amount of that left... kinda shitty that I'm the only one that has any to smoke right now... but I know that will change sooN!


yes it will.... there will be mad pounds of bubba sk this year round here.... between me and my boy growing it..


----------



## poplars (Aug 9, 2011)

I just calculated how many gallons of nutrient I'm getting for flower this year.... 9.5 gallons.... 2.5 gallons of buddha bloom, 1 gal trinity, 1 gal ancient amber, 2.5 gal hp2, 2.5 gal hpk. 

oooo yeeaaahhh....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2011)

ok so good news... that last tahoe is a female!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and my bmo flower power came in today!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2011)

on a sadder note i dont think that runt sk clone is gonna make it.. she turnin yellow and shit... i hit her hard with some high N nutes... hopefully she lives... if not im still glad the other 2 sk clones are beast mode!


----------



## poplars (Aug 10, 2011)

bummer. my biggest sk is bushier than I"ve ever seen sk grown... I'll have to try taking a side profile pic to show what I'm talkin about... I looked at my pics last year and I can safely say my sk is about a foot and a half ahead of schedule  the other one is about 2 and a half feet tall, pushin 3 

they are all in preflower, sk's, purple kushes, midnights, and the super bud. the desert valley hazes are still growin talll....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> bummer. my biggest sk is bushier than I"ve ever seen sk grown... I'll have to try taking a side profile pic to show what I'm talkin about... I looked at my pics last year and I can safely say my sk is about a foot and a half ahead of schedule  the other one is about 2 and a half feet tall, pushin 3
> 
> they are all in preflower, sk's, purple kushes, midnights, and the super bud. the desert valley hazes are still growin talll....


yea yours are nutts.. mine real bushy too but a lil more leggy bushy..... mine both over 4 foot for sure.... closer to 4.5 feet and growing... that female tahoe got swolle... she creeping up on 5.5 feet and still growing.. i had to top her again a few times.. i saw one lone hair on her and i was like cheaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy49kfpr6ow&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2011)

runnin mah city...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN7xvyk2iEk&feature=related

letnthis fill up da trunk....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2011)

diss my shit doe...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmzhTwZLnps&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2011)

feel good music....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeEfItKnJWM&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2011)

dem gunz with dem 100 round drumz.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwpPKPjwe08&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2011)

look what i came up on ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik7BP7jCL4k&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2011)

diss got chi style all in it....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLfDQnay4ok&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2011)

this shit take me back a couple ah years.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZkfrN9297U&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2011)

my nigga belo zero comming out da joint real soon.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TOY3iQSlW8&feature=related


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ok so good news... that last tahoe is a female!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and my bmo flower power came in today!!!!!!


Sound like some real good news there..


----------



## poplars (Aug 10, 2011)

gonna give em all some molasses today


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sound like some real good news there..


how is the sk and sk cross doing?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2011)

They are growing working on true leaves first set only. But I'm glad they are both above dirt


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2011)

They are in there with some Jedi Kush,Chem 4 og and some clones of pre 98 bubba and corleone Kush.Got a full house now of some fire strains so I'm really hoping to get some bubba Phenos from the sk and sk cross.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> They are in there with some Jedi Kush,Chem 4 og and some clones of pre 98 bubba and corleone Kush.Got a full house now of some fire strains so I'm really hoping to get some bubba Phenos from the sk and sk cross.


just make use of whatever they are....


----------



## poplars (Aug 11, 2011)

man this thread doesn't see very much activity, and I can't help but think it's because of the section it's in.... lameee. I think I'm gonna start bumping my grow journal instead...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2011)

maybe everybody is high... lol too high


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> just make use of whatever they are....


Yes I definitely will. I already have plans for it if it's a male with my pre 98 girls. I'm hoping for the female though I would love to taste the sk and see what it's about. Either way it will be a good experience..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2011)

had to bump this...............wassup pops... how them sk looking?


----------



## poplars (Aug 12, 2011)

lookin good, I"m goin to spend 400+ tomorrow on bloom food, i bet I'm gonna get so many discounts I can get some veg food for the hazes too  the sk's are both looking greener than I ever got them with chemicals, I mean straight bright green, I'll try to take some pics tomorrow but i'm easily distracted, the big one has a trunk like 2 inches thick and it stays that way for a solid foot, it's crazy..... i'll take some detailed pics of the sk next round of pics.;


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> so I saved so much money at this place that I ended up getting 5 gallons of the bat guano concentrate, an extra gallon of buddha grow, and some oregonism xl. the rest is in the pics , spent around 450 dollars. thank god oregon doesn't have sales tax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and it is sooo so good


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> and it is sooo so good


damn pops going all natural on us!!!! lol me too.... least for flowering..... lets see some sk!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> damn pops going all natural on us!!!! lol me too.... least for flowering..... lets see some sk!!!!!


lol not gonna take any pics today but tomorrow there's a good possibility.... tons of dank organic nutrients!!!!


I forgot to mention I saved 87 bucks at this shop I went to to buy all that shit


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> damn pops going all natural on us!!!! lol me too.... least for flowering..... lets see some sk!!!!!


I'm lovin organics so much, I can honestly say it has totally changed the way I look at growing...


apparently the HPK stuff I got is a flower hardener/finisher(it apparently has humic acid in it too, which supposidly will speed up growth), so it should only be used a few times during late-mid, to late flowering. I bought 2.5 gals of it so I guess I'll have some extra for next year haha.

then HP2 is the high concentrated bat guano, that obviously can be used from beginning flowering till the week of flush... 

ancient amber is the humic acid mix that I read is used from the first to 3rd week of flowering as a foliar spray... but I'm not sure about using a foliar spray, I'd much rather feed it to the soil... anyone who knows jack shit abouot humic acid definitely let me know if this is the highly recommended thing to do.

then I have the buddha bloom, which has the bat guano, worm castings, soy protein hydrolysate, kelp extract, molasses, and yucca extract, which I have 2.5 gallons of. 

then there's the trinity, which is the microbe food. this is used all the way through, and in small amounts during the week of flush.

so lets see here.... I spent 150 on soil, probably over 80 in gas, hundreds of man hours, 180 for veg, 450 for bloom. not a bad job I have here


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> I'm lovin organics so much, I can honestly say it has totally changed the way I look at growing...
> 
> 
> apparently the HPK stuff I got is a flower hardener/finisher(it apparently has humic acid in it too, which supposidly will speed up growth), so it should only be used a few times during late-mid, to late flowering. I bought 2.5 gals of it so I guess I'll have some extra for next year haha.
> ...


lol yeah well after looking at how much bmo i used i think i went a lil overboard and added too much... o well... hope those endo/ecto's get the making food for my babies


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol yeah well after looking at how much bmo i used i think i went a lil overboard and added too much... o well... hope those endo/ecto's get the making food for my babies


doubt it, I always use up to 3-4x more than what they recommend with organic nutrients  (only with outdoor plants that get a good amount of sun tho.)


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> doubt it, I always use up to 3-4x more than what they recommend with organic nutrients  (only with outdoor plants that get a good amount of sun tho.)


damn no wonder you need so much money in nutes lol


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> damn no wonder you need so much money in nutes lol


yep this is how the pro's out here do it bro... big plants big feedings!!!


I'm sure roots organics makes the 5 gallon containers for growers like me


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2011)

i cant wait to see the weekly update of my garden.... bloom should be in full swing in no time here


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2011)

for sure I'm gonna be heading that direction soon after tomorrows feeding... desert valley hazes get buddha grow, with some trinity, and some extreme serene. the rest of the plants get buddha bloom with hp2, little bit of extreme serene, little bit of trinity.

if I had more buddha grow I'd mix the buddha grow and buddha bloom in beginning flower, but it's just not possible with the amounts I have now so all the buddha grow goes to the hazes that are still in veg.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> for sure I'm gonna be heading that direction soon after tomorrows feeding... desert valley hazes get buddha grow, with some trinity, and some extreme serene. the rest of the plants get buddha bloom with hp2, little bit of extreme serene, little bit of trinity.
> 
> if I had more buddha grow I'd mix the buddha grow and buddha bloom in beginning flower, but it's just not possible with the amounts I have now so all the buddha grow goes to the hazes that are still in veg.


this tahoe og kush and its 10 week flowering period have me worried...... also the smell it puts out has me worried!!!!!!!! its fucking loud!!!!!! right now it smells more then anything else...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah that Tahoe will reek in flower and it's at least 9 weeks..


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this tahoe og kush and its 10 week flowering period have me worried...... also the smell it puts out has me worried!!!!!!!! its fucking loud!!!!!! right now it smells more then anything else...


 is it close to the other sk's? if so then I can understand your worry....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah that Tahoe will reek in flower and it's at least 9 weeks..


lol dude mine reeks hard in veg!!!!! jeb ima kill you if i get locked up lololol.. ill let her go 65 days or so... she better hurry up and start doe


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> is it close to the other sk's? if so then I can understand your worry....


its all there.... and the sk smell will kick in hard real soon too...... its gonna mix into one big nasty loud cannabis smell


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its all there.... and the sk smell will kick in hard real soon too...... its gonna mix into one big nasty loud cannabis smell


lolol well I'll send the good vibes your way don't trip bro it should be all goooood.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> lolol well I'll send the good vibes your way don't trip bro it should be all goooood.


lol send a couple 100 cans of glade air freshner to lol


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this tahoe og kush and its 10 week flowering period have me worried...... also the smell it puts out has me worried!!!!!!!! its fucking loud!!!!!! right now it smells more then anything else...


ok the sk is now in the house. the breeding clones and mom. all treated for bugs. the rest ima let bust and get pollen then chop.. plan is to pollenate 2 clones of the sk, one from each dad just to see the differences. ill get some pics of the dads tomorrow an mom ina few weeks cuz she got butchered for clones. very healthy and stinky tho.id say just from looking at the mom i know its gon be supa dank


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> ok the sk is now in the house. the breeding clones and mom. all treated for bugs. the rest ima let bust and get pollen then chop.. plan is to pollenate 2 clones of the sk, one from each dad just to see the differences. ill get some pics of the dads tomorrow an mom ina few weeks cuz she got butchered for clones. very healthy and stinky tho.id say just from looking at the mom i know its gon be supa dank


let us take a gander has they say


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2011)

Who says that ?

I'm bout to get up and see if those seeds popped, pm me tho.


----------



## poplars (Aug 14, 2011)

dunno why jeb and them hang out over at the club anymore, it's dead as fuck over there...


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 14, 2011)

im all over bro. tha club here skunk skool mr nice, shroomery, tokecity.yeah jeb getz around.


----------



## poplars (Aug 14, 2011)

shit I couldn't handle that many sites.... wouldn't be able to keep up with my journal if it was split apart 5 ways lol...

fed the fuck out of my plants this morning, they all got some buddha bloom, a good shot of bat guano concentrate, some buddha grow (some more than others because they're still kinda veggin, this shit is THICK and goupy  ), then a little trinity in each to give the microbes some extra juice.... the shit was a brownish golden liquid, with bat guano residue making a thin layer at the top, none of it smells very bad unlike earth juice....

expect to see some serious growth in the next weeks.


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 14, 2011)

i only do journal at club and skool. otherwise i just tell em go to ytube. jeb5304
id do 1 here but no1 ever gets to postin in em kinda lame. last 1 i did her only had less than 1000 views. that bs.


----------



## poplars (Aug 14, 2011)

lol I'm good on letting the youtube generation drool over my plants.... videos concern me, atleast with still shots I can control whats in the shot, with a camera that's a lot easier to fuck up and put something in the shot you didn't want to.....


I think I'm gonna feed these plants every 3 days, maybe every 4, depends on the growth I see.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2011)

man its time to get high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man its time to get high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC020DFBPYE


----------



## anonymous4289 (Aug 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man its time to get high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



your plants get hit with that hail?


----------



## poplars (Aug 14, 2011)

man I'm highhhhhh, rolled up an sk diesel doob with sk bubba hash in it, wooooo


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> new pics!
> 
> midnight:
> 
> ...


new pics yo


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2011)

anonymous4289 said:


> your plants get hit with that hail?


donno yet.... prolly not soo bad or at all my gorilla spot is like a 15-18 foot circle clearing in a wooded area sorrounded by trees.... it gave mad protection from that nasty ass storm last month that uprooted whole trees


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> new pics yo


awwwww your getting mad fucking pounds this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats quality!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> awwwww your getting mad fucking pounds this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats quality!!!


hell fuckin yeah bro that's waht I'm sayin, maybe later I'll upload pics of what it looked like this same time last year.... all I can say is it looks like I"m getting 3-4x more


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> hell fuckin yeah bro that's waht I'm sayin, maybe later I'll upload pics of what it looked like this same time last year.... all I can say is it looks like I"m getting 3-4x more


yeah for sure......................


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah for sure......................


5 days from now LAST YEAR:





now:








I love organics....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2011)

yeah u gonna get a bunch more my eyes tell me


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2011)

yep im stoked I've been fortifying my fence with 6 foot rebar pounded in 1 foot deep. tied with metal wire to the existing wood poles, going to be getting another chain and lock, so that'll make 2 locks 2 chains, unclimbable fence, every post is fortified... I don't think I need to go any further than that because I doubt anyone who is robbing me is going to run up with anything more than bolt cutters and a gun.. and I've already figured out my game plan for everything else that may reasonably occure.... this is only because I had to ditch a douche bag who got sketchy. he saw my grow inside and out so I had to change everything this year to make it impossible ya know. gotta do everything I can to keep it legal and protect myself.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep im stoked I've been fortifying my fence with 6 foot rebar pounded in 1 foot deep. tied with metal wire to the existing wood poles, going to be getting another chain and lock, so that'll make 2 locks 2 chains, unclimbable fence, every post is fortified... I don't think I need to go any further than that because I doubt anyone who is robbing me is going to run up with anything more than bolt cutters and a gun.. and I've already figured out my game plan for everything else that may reasonably occure.... this is only because I had to ditch a douche bag who got sketchy. he saw my grow inside and out so I had to change everything this year to make it impossible ya know. gotta do everything I can to keep it legal and protect myself.


anybody who steals from a guy like you in a state were you can grow ur own is a bitch!!!!!! if a cacth a motha fucker in the woods by my plants ima put that vic in a rear naked choke untill he lays motionless.... i dont give a fuck if they were bird watching and accidently stumbbled apon my shit.. its over with jack!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> anybody who steals from a guy like you in a state were you can grow ur own is a bitch!!!!!! if a cacth a motha fucker in the woods by my plants ima put that vic in a rear naked choke untill he lays motionless.... i dont give a fuck if they were bird watching and accidently stumbbled apon my shit.. its over with jack!!!


 yeah that's what I"m sayin, I just don't know , someone who does extacy a lot thats cut with all sorts of shit, you know he isn't thinking straight. I just gotta be prepared just in case...

but yeah I really hope it doesn't happen, mofo can just grow his own.


I mean he does have his script, he could have planted his own from clones at a locall dispensary... so it's possible he's growing and just doesn't give a fuck about me. hopefully that's the case.

amazing how childhood friends can become enemies as adults.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah that's what I"m sayin, I just don't know , someone who does extacy a lot thats cut with all sorts of shit, you know he isn't thinking straight. I just gotta be prepared just in case...
> 
> but yeah I really hope it doesn't happen, mofo can just grow his own.
> 
> ...


maybe ur just trippin a lil... the only thing thats for certain is street rolls arent good for da brain {never know whats in them} molly once in a while is ok though


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> maybe ur just trippin a lil... the only thing thats for certain is street rolls arent good for da brain {never know whats in them} molly once in a while is ok though


this dude was a fiend on them, took 3 at once and quite often... he was definitely borderline fried on the shit... but yeah I'm just hoping he'll decide to just do his own thing instead of going over and tryin to rob me


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> this dude was a fiend on them, took 3 at once and quite often... he was definitely borderline fried on the shit... but yeah I'm just hoping he'll decide to just do his own thing instead of going over and tryin to rob me


lol right on bro


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2011)

looks like I"m the roots organic poster boy now haha... well atleast after my epic harvest this year I will be lol....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 16, 2011)

aye chi i aint get to leave the trap yesterday. i dropped em in the box 2day tho.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> aye chi i aint get to leave the trap yesterday. i dropped em in the box 2day tho.


i appreciate the love..... you been wanting to grow to grow the sourkush for years now... your cool has hell ill see to it you get to grow out some fresh ass f5's......


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

pops i hope that pollin you got is still viable my ninjja!!!!!! cuzz if not jeb better have a male!!!! cuzz all i got is sk bubba clones on tap......


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> pops i hope that pollin you got is still viable my ninjja!!!!!! cuzz if not jeb better have a male!!!! cuzz all i got is sk bubba clones on tap......


dunno but I still have a live male, I will have seeds to send you if nobody else makes any.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> dunno but I still have a live male, I will have seeds to send you if nobody else makes any.


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> dunno but I still have a live male, I will have seeds to send you if nobody else makes any.


pops!!!!!! bust a nutt on all them strains!!!!!! lets see what happends!!!!! w/e happends will be good!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i appreciate the love..... you been wanting to grow to grow the sourkush for years now... your cool has hell ill see to it you get to grow out some fresh ass f5's......


dude, your monkeyass better hook up tryna with some SK. he been following SK journals for a long time. in fact I'm not sure how other peeps got to cut in line in front of him. take care of your boyz homie


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, your monkeyass better hook up tryna with some SK. he been following SK journals for a long time. in fact I'm not sure how other peeps got to cut in line in front of him. take care of your boyz homie


you getting some too.... and the hommie whyte......... i know everybody loves them some sourkush!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you getting some too.... and the hommie whyte......... i know everybody loves them some sourkush!!!!!


 haha. thanks bro. kkday and I got some projects in the works too. when it's all said and done, I got your back.


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> pops!!!!!! bust a nutt on all them strains!!!!!! lets see what happends!!!!! w/e happends will be good!!!


nah I'm not crossing SK with anything. I have other afghani strains to cross into everything else, sk will be amazing as it gets climatized over the years and I don't think I'll ever feel the need to cross it into anything else. between me and my hippie grower buddy we got some of the best kushes in california I bet. and we're even messin around with some sativa crosses too, I'm hella stoked.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> haha. thanks bro. kkday and I got some projects in the works too. when it's all said and done, I got your back.


i would love some exotic hawaiin grown crosses..... even if there sativa dom.. just make sure they dont go longer then 9 weeks in bloom lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i would love some exotic hawaiin grown crosses..... even if there sativa dom.. just make sure they dont go longer then 9 weeks in bloom lol


hahaha! ya man, no problem. you know I'm a sativa guy  and the beans you will get down the road, is authentic hawaiian beans and strains. not the mickey mouse kind that you find at the seed banks. these are real 808state beans.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> nah I'm not crossing SK with anything. I have other afghani strains to cross into everything else, sk will be amazing as it gets climatized over the years and I don't think I'll ever feel the need to cross it into anything else. between me and my hippie grower buddy we got some of the best kushes in california I bet. and we're even messin around with some sativa crosses too, I'm hella stoked.


man listen....... if you threw some sk pollin on that beastly ass fucking purple kush and gave me some of those f'1s i would consider that has love!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! ya man, no problem. you know I'm a sativa guy  and the beans you will get down the road, is authentic hawaiian beans and strains. not the mickey mouse kind that you find at the seed banks. these are real 808state beans.


lol some etiopian schwagg sativas huh?> lmmfao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol some etiopian schwagg sativas huh?> lmmfao


hahahahah! lol these ethiopian swagg beans will have you acting retarted for a few hours, lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

man im smoking on some bluedream x bubblegum and i am fucking soaring!!!! this shit taste like berry cotton candy!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahahah! lol these ethiopian swagg beans will have you acting retarted for a few hours, lol


and thats all i ask for........ add a can of spam to every 5 gallons of dirt..... just mix it right in and let the endo and ecto bacterias have at it lolol........ mix some poi into the water when you water too!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> and thats all i ask for........ add a can of spam to every 5 gallons of dirt..... just mix it right in and let the endo and ecto bacterias have at it lolol........ mix some poi into the water when you water too!!!


hahaha! you and your spam and poi, lol you forgot the crackers, hahahaha. 

did you hear about Jeb? better hit the homie up. he ran into some probs. PIGS, specifically


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2011)

..... and not the kind of pigs that go oink oink. it's the five-0 kinda pigs.


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man listen....... if you threw some sk pollin on that beastly ass fucking purple kush and gave me some of those f'1s i would consider that has love!


not gonna happen, sk is sk, other kushes are other kushes. these lines are never crossed in my mind.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ..... and not the kind of pigs that go oink oink. it's the five-0 kinda pigs.


what what happend???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what what happend???


not to sure, he made only one post about it at the club. hopefully the sk is still safe. I asked but he's not on right now. go check the post. if you caan't view it, lmk. I'll pm his post to you


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

wow........................ i read what he said thats crazy


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> not gonna happen, sk is sk, other kushes are other kushes. these lines are never crossed in my mind.


man u cant do that for me????????????????? that is too much too ask? after you were the first one i gave sk to grow, and i always get in trouble for sticking up for you its like that now hommie?


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man u cant do that for me????????????????? that is too much too ask? after you were the first one i gave sk to grow, and i always get in trouble for sticking up for you its like that now hommie?


now you're guilt tripping me into breaking my principals? I"m not in the best mood right now bro thats just fucked.


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2011)

how bout this....


I'll send you purple kush seeds, and SK seeds, and you can make your own cross


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> how bout this....
> 
> 
> I'll send you purple kush seeds, and SK seeds, and you can make your own cross


 
fair enough..... were the last 2 dudes on earth with this shit


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> fair enough..... were the last 2 dudes on earth with this shit


I thought jeb had some out? 

but yeah I get your point... it's pretty epic... after 4 or 5 years of outdoor climatization I intend to call it desert valley sour kush, but if anyone ever asks it'll always be an evolution of chitowns sour kush, so it's not really gonna be a separate strain, just a separate tag on an epic strain because climatization has altered its genetics dramatically without crossing it with anything but itself. and this is just a personal thing for me, I don't intend to sell sour kush to the dispensaries, I may sell a couple 20 sacks of it every here and there to make someone's day, but I wont be trying to popularize desert valley sour kush like it is /the/ sour kush, in my mind it's kind of like chitowns sour kush subset desert valley ya know? lol... 

there's just a serious future for me in breeding out here, and I intend to name all major strains I make with 'desert valley' in the front of them. if it's not cool with you that's chill but in my mind after 5 years of climatizing SK to this area, it really wont be the same as it was when you first sent it to me ya know?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> I thought jeb had some out?
> 
> but yeah I get your point... it's pretty epic... after 4 or 5 years of outdoor climatization I intend to call it desert valley sour kush, but if anyone ever asks it'll always be an evolution of chitowns sour kush, so it's not really gonna be a separate strain, just a separate tag on an epic strain because climatization has altered its genetics dramatically without crossing it with anything but itself. and this is just a personal thing for me, I don't intend to sell sour kush to the dispensaries, I may sell a couple 20 sacks of it every here and there to make someone's day, but I wont be trying to popularize desert valley sour kush like it is /the/ sour kush, in my mind it's kind of like chitowns sour kush subset desert valley ya know? lol...
> 
> there's just a serious future for me in breeding out here, and I intend to name all major strains I make with 'desert valley' in the front of them. if it's not cool with you that's chill but in my mind after 5 years of climatizing SK to this area, it really wont be the same as it was when you first sent it to me ya know?


 
it will always be the real sourkush..................................


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> it will always be the real sourkush..................................



yep that's right... man between me and my hippie buddy there is probably gonna result about 14 epic strains... 


like for example, we just crossed a blue dream plant that had already been crossed with an afghani male, with itself, and another afghani male, 2 separate branches. 

then we're going to pollinate the chocolope and the super-cantelope which both have thai genetics in there, with the C13 which is a huge ass sativa plant that is already 9 feet tall, I have the male at my house as well as several others. 

so we have 2 afghani males, shamrock special, and a thick trunked huge leaved afghani which I will nickname TT to make it easier.

we're going to cross TT with the grandaddy purple, bubba kush, purple kush, OG kush, green kush, sour grapes, purple erkel, and quite a few others I can't remember at the moment.... I'll have it all written down at some point, just givin you a little glimpse of what me and my buddy are up to lol.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep that's right... man between me and my hippie buddy there is probably gonna result about 14 epic strains...
> 
> 
> like for example, we just crossed a blue dream plant that had already been crossed with an afghani male, with itself, and another afghani male, 2 separate branches.
> ...


man ..... let me try a few of those crosses....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

fuck dude i got burnt out real quick..... gotta take a weed nap


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man ..... let me try a few of those crosses....


I'm sure you will bro, my buddy isn't greedy with seeds especially since he wouldn't be making them if I wasn't giving him a place to keep his males 


the sour kush male is pretty fuckin pissed right now, but I think it'll live long enough to give me more pollen.. I have pollen in the freezer i"ll try using. ABSOLUTE WORST COMES TO WORST I'd have to cross it with something but I don't think it will come to that. it's still got a lot of green leaves on it, its just that it doesn't have very many fresh pods poppin out, I fed it some buddha grow day before yesterday so hopefully that perks it up!!!

if I did have to cross it though, I would pollenate a branch so I got about 100 seeds or so, then I would germinate like 50 of them, and only pick the ones that look like SK... this is just my emergency plan just in case that male doesn't live long enough to do what it needs to, but we're only like 2 weeks away from using it so I HOPE it should be all good... I'll probably water it in with that oregonism xl tomorrow to help it...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> I'm sure you will bro, my buddy isn't greedy with seeds especially since he wouldn't be making them if I wasn't giving him a place to keep his males
> 
> 
> the sour kush male is pretty fuckin pissed right now, but I think it'll live long enough to give me more pollen.. I have pollen in the freezer i"ll try using. ABSOLUTE WORST COMES TO WORST I'd have to cross it with something but I don't think it will come to that. it's still got a lot of green leaves on it, its just that it doesn't have very many fresh pods poppin out, I fed it some buddha grow day before yesterday so hopefully that perks it up!!!
> ...


sounds good...... ahh im still high after that nap.. ive managed to smoked myself retarded again.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2011)

hey chi, Jebs still got the sk. it's a damn good thing he moved it from his outdoor plot cause that's what the pigs raided. his outdoor grow


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey chi, Jebs still got the sk. it's a damn good thing he moved it from his outdoor plot cause that's what the pigs raided. his outdoor grow


god bless....................... they cant stop da movement.........


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2011)

I really hope he gets a male too, mine is struggling but I think it's gonna pull through, i've seen it come back from worse....

not sure what more I can do besides treat it with some vitamin B1 maybe...hmm


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> I really hope he gets a male too, mine is struggling but I think it's gonna pull through, i've seen it come back from worse....
> 
> not sure what more I can do besides treat it with some vitamin B1 maybe...hmm


ya, Jebs got a male.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msivN5y6Lz4


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7WYeHpvREQ&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2011)

so exactly how many weeks after you pollinate a bud does it take for the seeds to be fully finished? just wondering since I'd like to cut the seed bud a week or two earlier than the rest of the plant ya know.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> so exactly how many weeks after you pollinate a bud does it take for the seeds to be fully finished? just wondering since I'd like to cut the seed bud a week or two earlier than the rest of the plant ya know.


5-6 weeks for seeds to fully mature....sometimes has lil has 4 but more like 5-6


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

well my brother had a baby boy... guess im unkle chitown from now on..... lol i cant beleave im somebodys unkle!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> 5-6 weeks for seeds to fully mature....sometimes has lil has 4 but more like 5-6


 cool man I'll remember that.



theexpress said:


> well my brother had a baby boy... guess im unkle chitown from now on..... lol i cant beleave im somebodys unkle!!!


hell yeah bro


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have 2 clones of my chosen parents. The only female and the fat leaved , early flower male. YeP chi they tool all my outdoor. Chopped right in front if me. The let me go cuz my boi taking the heat.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> I have 2 clones of my chosen parents. The only female and the fat leaved , early flower male. YeP chi they tool all my outdoor. Chopped right in front if me. The let me go cuz my boi taking the heat.


atleast the sk lives!


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> I have 2 clones of my chosen parents. The only female and the fat leaved , early flower male. YeP chi they tool all my outdoor. Chopped right in front if me. The let me go cuz my boi taking the heat.


good to hear it, I'm gonna hit everything in my garden with more bloom nutes tomorrow, the sk male is still alive and putting out good pollen, treated it very well hopefully it returns the favor


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

im up for promotion........ im gonna be the new indoor section mod..... im soo happy...... all the old school r.i.u hommies need to come back!!!!!! theres change in the air!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im up for promotion........ im gonna be the new indoor section mod..... im soo happy...... all the old school r.i.u hommies need to come back!!!!!! theres change in the air!!!


thats cool, I don't think they're gonna make me the outdoor mod lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> thats cool, I don't think they're gonna make me the outdoor mod lol


ill put in the good word for ya!!!!! i was told i start sept. 1st... things are looking up for me!!!! im saveing money tryna get to michigan and getting close!!!! im an unkle... my outdoor doing good... my partner shit doing good... im high has hell!!!!!! i got a job!!!!!! i got some ass today!!!!! my birthday next month!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ill put in the good word for ya!!!!! i was told i start sept. 1st... things are looking up for me!!!! im saveing money tryna get to michigan and getting close!!!! im an unkle... my outdoor doing good... my partner shit doing good... im high has hell!!!!!! i got a job!!!!!! i got some ass today!!!!! my birthday next month!!!!!


right on bro! I'm doing pretty good, gotta kick out my best friends half bro today because he's been out-staying his welcome and being a total douche bag, not looking forward to it but am looking forward to him being out of my hair... mooches are fuckin lame. especially the ones that guilt trip you.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

i gotta get some new pix up man.......... ill see what i can draw up... mines not has beastly looking has yours..... your grow is sick... i cant tend to mine everyday.. only like once every 7-9 days


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i gotta get some new pix up man.......... ill see what i can draw up... mines not has beastly looking has yours..... your grow is sick... i cant tend to mine everyday.. only like once every 7-9 days


 that's cool though bro atleast you get some dank ass outdoor sour kush nugget  I do hope you get to do what I do one day though....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> that's cool though bro atleast you get some dank ass outdoor sour kush nugget  I do hope you get to do what I do one day though....


i need to be in michigan, in a rural like setting.... with a basement with 60 plants........


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i need to be in michigan, in a rural like setting.... with a basement with 60 plants........


well that's cool I guess but you could take your breeding to a whole nother level if you took it outside... just sayin. your breeding skills + climatization = crazy strains.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> well that's cool I guess but you could take your breeding to a whole nother level if you took it outside... just sayin. your breeding skills + climatization = crazy strains.


ill grow outside if i can too..... big ass trees vegged over winter and put out late april..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im up for promotion........ im gonna be the new indoor section mod..... im soo happy...... all the old school r.i.u hommies need to come back!!!!!! theres change in the air!!!


did someone confirm this? so if I give you shit now, you gonna ban me? lol


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ill grow outside if i can too..... big ass trees vegged over winter and put out late april..


make sure if you do breed outdoors that you expose your males to the environment as well!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im up for promotion........ im gonna be the new indoor section mod..... im soo happy...... all the old school r.i.u hommies need to come back!!!!!! theres change in the air!!!


so who's dick did you suck?  lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did someone confirm this? so if I give you shit now, you gonna ban me? lol


lol....... im the peoples mod... dont worry


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> make sure if you do breed outdoors that you expose your males to the environment as well!


i would prolly grow from clone......


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i would prolly grow from clone......


seedlings grow faster!!! plus from a breeders perspective, more seedlings more phenotypes more potential!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so who's dick did you suck?  lol


nobodies... just gonna be some changes around here..... thats all... so enjoy freedom


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol....... im the peoples mod... dont worry


 woah woah woah, lol. don't be using my "people's champ" line. hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> woah woah woah, lol. don't be using my "people's champ" line. hahaha


lol dont get on da peoples nerves lolololol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol dont get on da peoples nerves lolololol


 hahahaha! actually, I'm very happy for you. congratulations.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha! actually, I'm very happy for you. congratulations.


thanx... i hope all the refugees will come back from speedy's lame ass site


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2011)

since you gonna be a mod now, see if you can hook a brother up with elite status so I can fuck around with my user title.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> since you gonna be a mod now, see if you can hook a brother up with elite status so I can fuck around with my user title.


well see im just going to be the mod of the indoor grow section.... but noone will have to bite there toung from now on and walk on eggshells


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2011)

so who gave you the confirmation? rollie? potroast? chiceh?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so who gave you the confirmation? rollie? potroast? chiceh?


 
potroast told me..... he made a thread on the subject and i was the first to respond..... lots of people responded too so i think there picking the best..... pops might get to be a mod too... for the outdoor section... that would be a perfect fit for him... im a good choice for mod....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ... im a good choice for mod....


 my oh my aren't we humble, lol

[video=youtube;js8YE7uZFUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js8YE7uZFUY[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> my oh my aren't we humble, lol
> 
> [video=youtube;js8YE7uZFUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js8YE7uZFUY[/video]


lol........................... theres that tropical sense of humor we all have come to love lolololl....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2011)

hahaha! I'm out the door homie, it's dinner time here and I'm starving! I'll shoot the shit with you later and catch up on this thread when I get back. laterz homies. don't forget to draw up them pictures now, I'll be on the lookout for it, lol....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2011)

ok so i went to fert my shit up.... man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that tahoe og is a fucking beast.............................. im 6'2........ that tahoe og comes up to my bottom lip!!!!!!!! and its still growing!!!!! and its been topped heavy!!! if i aint top it the fucker would be like 8-9 feet tall i bet!!!!! that runt sk is looking much better after that heavy feeding of N, last week... the cali hash plant is a beast!!!!! i have to pull off a few leaves cuzz they had lil whiteish spots i thought to be the start of mildew!!!! i gotta get some greencure or seranade... im leaning twords greencure more since it dont smell has bad has seranade.. both 100% organic... i also fed with a lil snow storm ultra today i had left over from last years moutdoor.... the added K. should strenghten the stems and add resistence to disieses.... my violator is a g!!!!! she is a total bush!!!!!!! many many many dozens and dozens and dozens of arms on her!!!!! she gonna give over 8 ounces for sure!!!!!!!! and the 2 best sk's look fresh!!!!! they still have the darkest leaves of anything i got out there...!!!! there already budding about 5-7 days in it looks like... everything else is just showing hairs.. the tahoe has more hairs too... i can already tell she gonna be slow.... i cut off all the branches that were to low to the ground so my topper nuggets will be more choice!!!! also im hoping that will allow some air flow to the bottom to keep mold/mildew away!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2011)

heres an indoor cali hash plant nugget pic i found on here... hope my outdoor looks has good has this.... but this shit is only medium thc!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2011)

clear out your PM box chi.... good thing you getting mod status soon. you'll get much more PM storage.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> clear out your PM box chi.... good thing you getting mod status soon. you'll get much more PM storage.


i got u..........................................


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 18, 2011)

everything good chitown?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> everything good chitown?


ooo yeah that lil pitt puppy is a future beast!


----------



## poplars (Aug 18, 2011)

fed the plants today with buddha bloom(0.5-2-1, bat guano, worm castings, yucca extract, kelp, molasses, soy protein hydrolysate), hp2(0-4-0 bat guano), hpk (0-5-4, bat guano, langbeinite)

the sk male looks like it's kicking the bucket... prey my frozen pollen works... I'm sure it should work good enough to get atleast 10 seeds, hopefully...

if it doesn't I have a male I can use as a security cross.... I found out today that it is this

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/sweet-sad-sweet-afghani-delicious

and it's not the feminized ver obviously, this is a healthy mail with a HUGE stalk for it's size. huge fuckin leaves too.


----------



## poplars (Aug 18, 2011)

so here are all the males I have.....


C13 haze (dna strain, my buddy is growing it and it is 9 feet tall already.. going to cross it with the desert valley haze, then cross that strain again with the desert valley haze male next season)
sad s1
blue dream
shamrock special (hella afghani strain my buddy bred)


between these 4 males I think I have some serious breeding potential here... we're going to be crossing these 4 males into over 9 other strains... it's going to be epic.


----------



## poplars (Aug 18, 2011)

holy shit here's a pic of the sweet afghani delicious .. . . this shit looks dank.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

Give To Meeeh.!!.


----------



## poplars (Aug 19, 2011)

so I had a piece of paper laying under the sk male that was having issues. my sour kushes are at the point where they have 5 or 6 hairs on the preflowers, I probably hit about 6 buds from 2 different sk plants, so that could be up to 30 seeds if I"m lucky 

I'll know in 2 or 3 days if the pollen took or not.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2011)

my very good freind of 10 years is growing some outdoor sk f5's from last year.... theese seeds were accidental and were few.... i had 2 of em planted this year but they got eaten by rabbits... 

look how dank...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2011)

u can see trichs in veg!


----------



## poplars (Aug 19, 2011)

pic didn't load


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2011)

shits dank boooooy!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2011)

all I can see is this




I can't see an image


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2011)

lol thats the best i can do


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2011)

still no image. I copy the url I get this though
http://www.facebook.com/ajax/messaging/attachment.php?attach_id=d04deefa273ac356ccb3df99b7975498&mid=id.148714008547829&ext=1313784124&hash=AQBWBH1ZDI3PfF9K


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2011)

if yall was closer i could just hook up sk bubba clones all day


----------



## poplars (Aug 19, 2011)

oh yeah I think my sk male might live


----------



## poplars (Aug 20, 2011)

so I think I can be very certain now that the sk pollen I put on a few of the buds of the 2 sour kushes, one of them is definitely pollinated, the bud's very tips of the white hairs have changed slightly, and the whole bud looks different from the rest of them... so I think I can be guaranteed atleast 10 seeds of 1st gen climatized sk!!! both male and female got exposed to the environment.


and I still have frozen pollen I can try when the buds get bigger. not sure if the male is going to survive still it's in that 50/50 chance, I"ll probably know later today.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2011)

dont forget i need more sk beans lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> oh yeah I think my sk male might live


whats wrong with him? give him some nutes..


----------



## poplars (Aug 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dont forget i need more sk beans lol


if I only get 10-15 seeds I wont be able to help till next year. if I get more then I'll be able to help. it's not solid until I try the frozen pollen. if it works we're golden



theexpress said:


> whats wrong with him? give him some nutes..


 already did, because it had been in the room for a while it's water uptake was reduced and I overwatered it a tiny bit and sent it into shock, doesn't look like its gonna recover.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> if I only get 10-15 seeds I wont be able to help till next year. if I get more then I'll be able to help. it's not solid until I try the frozen pollen. if it works we're golden
> 
> 
> already did, because it had been in the room for a while it's water uptake was reduced and I overwatered it a tiny bit and sent it into shock, doesn't look like its gonna recover.


damn!!!!!!!! im not trying to hear all this!!!!!!! give that male cpr!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> damn!!!!!!!! im not trying to hear all this!!!!!!! give that male cpr!!!


males dead, but I still have frozen pollen so if it works I'll definitely be able to send you seeds, if not you'll have to get some from jeb till I can hook you up next season.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> males dead, but I still have frozen pollen so if it works I'll definitely be able to send you seeds, if not you'll have to get some from jeb till I can hook you up next season.


damn i hope it works


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2011)

Yo chi did u send that????


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 21, 2011)

is the sour kush about to die? lol


----------



## poplars (Aug 21, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";6142850]is the sour kush about to die? lol[/QUOTE]

nah not even close, my pollen worked it just only looks like I"m getting 15-20 seeds, not enough to send any this year but certainly enough to be sure sk isn't gone . . .


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";6142850]is the sour kush about to die? lol[/QUOTE]

naw......... if worst comes to worst i will always have the bubba pheno in clone form.... but more seeds are comming!!!! were u been hommie?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2011)

man would you look at this bullshit?????????? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://webapps.cityofchicago.org/eforms/org/cityofchicago/drugTrafficking/index.jsp


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2011)

snitchin bout to sky-rocket.. "the silent snitch"


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2011)

just orderd a pound of potassium bicarbonate for real cheap shipped and everything 13.50.... gonna use this to treat/prent all kinds of fungal nasties... basicly same shit has greencure but cheaper more generic version... same active ingrediant, double the product, and still a few bux cheaper at double the product.... gonna feed bmo flower power heavy next feeding too...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2011)

i dont think im gonna order bmo line anymore or any organic mixed nute.... woulda been better off with a kilo of jamaican bat guano, some molassis, and a lil fish emulshion...... let the guano chill for a few days in a container {w/o air bubbles and yes i know its better} with the molassis, and add the fish emushion right before applying.... the jamaican bat guano is 1-10-.2 high in P. but low in nitrogen, and potassium.... but the molassis is rich in pot. and other needed shit, and the fish emlshion will add the lil more needed N. just dont go heavy on it... this could also work in veg with substituting jamaican guano for mexican, or just use fish emulshion and molasssis untill bloom


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2011)

i was gonna go with seranade for p/w/ mold but the smell turned me off to it... this other shit has no smell, leaves no visual residue, and is super water soluble.... and is good forever... donno how long the bacteria in serande will last.... this shit can be used right upto harvest day.... they say serande can too but maybe in vegtables that u wash before you eat.... u dont wash nuggets before u dry em lolol... pot. bicarb. is used in bakeing and many antacid meds.. its safe for human consumption


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2011)

got a shitload of rain today.... dont even need to water this week just gonna feed 2 gallon of some super strong mixed bmo flower power for 6 plants... 5 of them big as hell!!!!! theres gonna be mad water in soil its gonna be nasty going to spot.... hopefully this batch dont get too diluted by the water in soil already thats why im going heavy heavy!.... the runt sk will get just a lil scoop of some harsh ass miracle grow shit high in N. just untill it greens up enough.... i gotta do it or face looseing the clone... dont wanna lose her even if she only gonna yield an ounce or 2...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2011)

We just had a little shake up today but no rain. I hope that little sk clone pull thru..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> We just had a little shake up today but no rain. I hope that little sk clone pull thru..


it will..........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man would you look at this bullshit?????????? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://webapps.cityofchicago.org/eforms/org/cityofchicago/drugTrafficking/index.jsp


that's bullshit. just fill out the form and start off with obama and his info. then do one for every politician in chicago.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i dont think im gonna order bmo line anymore or any organic mixed nute.... woulda been better off with a kilo of jamaican bat guano, some molassis, and a lil fish emulshion...... let the guano chill for a few days in a container {w/o air bubbles and yes i know its better} with the molassis, and add the fish emushion right before applying.... the jamaican bat guano is 1-10-.2 high in P. but low in nitrogen, and potassium.... but the molassis is rich in pot. and other needed shit, and the fish emlshion will add the lil more needed N. just dont go heavy on it... this could also work in veg with substituting jamaican guano for mexican, or just use fish emulshion and molasssis untill bloom


 when your mixing your nutes, take a swig of that fish emulsion. it will put some hair on your chest. lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 24, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's bullshit. just fill out the form and start off with obama and his info. then do one for every politician in chicago.


lol i coulda sworn i seen former mayor daley slangin jabz of heron to school children in garfield park... lololololol... yeah fuck all them politicians..... the new mayor rahm the spanish jew emanuel is gonna be no better... he looks like he is half a fag or something... id rather have mayor daley has mayor but the feds were getting way too close to him.... he was smart and didnt wanna share a jail cell with former gov. blajoavich, and old ass jim ryan


----------



## theexpress (Aug 24, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> when your mixing your nutes, take a swig of that fish emulsion. it will put some hair on your chest. lol


but i already drink nail polish remover for that same reason!


----------



## doc.111 (Aug 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> but i already drink nail polish remover for that same reason!


I drink Vick's Vapo-Rub! It puts hair on top of the hair on your chest! lmfao!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 24, 2011)

doc.111 said:


> I drink Vick's Vapo-Rub! It puts hair on top of the hair on your chest! lmfao!!!!


da other doc is in da house!!!! sup doc....?


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2011)

hmm I think I need to take pics today...everything is going into full fledged flowering..

ALSO I had a realization...

the desert valley haze actually HAS been grown in my area before, I got the seeds from a neighbor out here who was helping me out with buds that had seeds in them.... BOOYAH. no wonder it's in deeper flower than my midnights and the super bud, but the sour kushes are RIGHT behind them, and the purple kushes are ahead of everything. I expect next year to see sour kush flowering at the same time as everything else due to climatization 


also I have been feeding every 3 days


----------



## theexpress (Aug 24, 2011)

fed everything fat has hell today..... sprayed all my plants with diluted 3% hydrogen peroxide..... one tbs for every 8 oz water.... this will have to due untill my potassium bicarbonate comes threw.... this bmo shit was not enough lol.... i got like another 2 fat feedings left or 4 decent feedings left of that 16 ounce bottle.. the runt sk is green has fuck its gonna make it!!!! also i think by now those bone meal-feather meal spikes i put in should have been available to the plants in small amounts now only to become more and more available.... the sk is deepest into bloom... then the cali hash plant, then the violator kush.... the tahoe has more hairs then last week but it dont have many pistils.. i can tell she wants to go long has fuck into bloom.... damn her!!!! but she reeks so nice!!!! she is my biggest plant..... she is an inch shorter then me and in 6'2


----------



## doc.111 (Aug 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> da other doc is in da house!!!! sup doc....?


Not much. How have you been my friend? My old account is still frozen. I don't think I'm ever going to get it back.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 25, 2011)

doc.111 said:


> Not much. How have you been my friend? My old account is still frozen. I don't think I'm ever going to get it back.


i been ok working alot... what do you mean frozen? if fdd banned you talk to rolli im sure he will unban you.. he already lifted alot of other bullshit bans off people...


----------



## poplars (Aug 25, 2011)

*yawwwn*** I love this time of year!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> *yawwwn*** I love this time of year!!


just wakeing up lil buddy?


----------



## poplars (Aug 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> just wakeing up lil buddy?


yep yep I usually wake up around 6:30 every day...thank god I don't have to wake up to an alarm clock...

gonna start sleeping out with the girls in a week or so.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep yep I usually wake up around 6:30 every day...thank god I don't have to wake up to an alarm clock...
> 
> gonna start sleeping out with the girls in a week or so.


lol................... thats hardcore..... gonna lay right next to them in a sleeping bag?


----------



## poplars (Aug 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol................... thats hardcore..... gonna lay right next to them in a sleeping bag?


nah gonna have a tent right behind the fence. I'll be locked and loaded as well... I don't think anyones gonna try shit though. its impossible to sneek in from the back without alarming my dog, my driveway is chained up at night and impossible to get through without waking me up. 

I don't think anyones willing to risk their life to steal my weed


----------



## doc.111 (Aug 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i been ok working alot... what do you mean frozen? if fdd banned you talk to rolli im sure he will unban you.. he already lifted alot of other bullshit bans off people...


I was told by PR that it wasn't actually "banned", and he's supposedly tried to fix it and was unable, so it looks like I'm rockin' this new account now!


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;I__JI-m_LjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I__JI-m_LjM[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> [video=youtube;I__JI-m_LjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I__JI-m_LjM[/video]


damn they ruined many many pounds of nugget....... thank god the sk is still all good..... post an update they gotta be looking proper now... they like what 2 months old right atleast


----------



## poplars (Aug 26, 2011)

whew. got some ital hemp wick. I think I like it a lot more than the bee-lasso. it doesn't burn up as fast especially the thick guage. no difference in qualiy of taste as far as I can tell, tho the beelasso is top notch taste.

took 2 cannabutter pills too, booyah.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> whew. got some ital hemp wick. I think I like it a lot more than the bee-lasso. it doesn't burn up as fast especially the thick guage. no difference in qualiy of taste as far as I can tell, tho the beelasso is top notch taste.
> 
> took 2 cannabutter pills too, booyah.


let me a vannabutter pill or two


----------



## poplars (Aug 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> let me a vannabutter pill or two


only had enough for 2 it was with the leftover cannabutter in the strained matter.

uploading new pics now!


----------



## poplars (Aug 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> new pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh yeaaaahh


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2011)

thread is deadddd as fuck on the weekends I forgot.

from now on I'll wait till monday-friday to post pics


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2011)

lookin good pops.......................................


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lookin good pops.......................................


thanks bro, if you look in the pics you can see the tent I'm sleepin in behind em


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> thanks bro, if you look in the pics you can see the tent I'm sleepin in behind em


yea i see that..........


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2011)

pops.... you in the middle of nowere.... you should blow it up with 99 plants next season and dont tell a soul!!!! ur area looks rural has fuck!!!!! how far is your closest neighbor?


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> pops.... you in the middle of nowere.... you should blow it up with 99 plants next season and dont tell a soul!!!! ur area looks rural has fuck!!!!! how far is your closest neighbor?


they do flyovers every year bro haven't I told you? if anyone goes that high they're gonna get a visit from the sheriff.

I mean yeah my area is rural as fuck, and it would be easy to do that IF they didn't do flyovers...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> they do flyovers every year bro haven't I told you? if anyone goes that high they're gonna get a visit from the sheriff.
> 
> I mean yeah my area is rural as fuck, and it would be easy to do that IF they didn't do flyovers...


 
there prolly doing flyovers looking for mexicans and rednecks growing in the woods no? how many plants can u legally do in your county or w/e?


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> there prolly doing flyovers looking for mexicans and rednecks growing in the woods no? how many plants can u legally do in your county or w/e?


6 per script mature, 12 immature...

and if you go over a certain arbitrary number that is risky 30 plants and over, you are risking a visit from the sheriff. they are watching medical people, they are very against people growing a lot under medical laws so you don't want them visiting you... could end in all your plants getting ripped out. we're not in a friendly democratic county...these are hardcore republicans.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> 6 per script mature, 12 immature...
> 
> and if you go over a certain arbitrary number that is risky 30 plants and over, you are risking a visit from the sheriff. they are watching medical people, they are very against people growing a lot under medical laws so you don't want them visiting you... could end in all your plants getting ripped out. we're not in a friendly democratic county...these are hardcore republicans.


so u can do 18 but only a third mature? lol how that gonna happen outside... lol foolish laws.. but still better then here


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> so u can do 18 but only a third mature? lol how that gonna happen outside... lol foolish laws.. but still better then here


no I can only do 12 with 2 scripts.... before they're mature( not sexed) I can have 24.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> no I can only do 12 with 2 scripts.... before they're mature( not sexed) I can have 24.


 
wow thats a retarded law


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> wow thats a retarded law


yep................


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2011)

startin up the sk train a lil early this evening..... man I can't wait till those buds start getting huge!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> startin up the sk train a lil early this evening..... man I can't wait till those buds start getting huge!!!


i fucked up not crossing a male tahoe to the bubba pheno.... but i just couldnt risk my whole yield being seeded.... anyway i got more tahoe beans and clones of bubba pheno


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i fucked up not crossing a male tahoe to the bubba pheno.... but i just couldnt risk my whole yield being seeded.... anyway i got more tahoe beans and clones of bubba pheno


I expiremented today by pollinating my extra master kush with the sad s1 male, then 1 hour later I sprayed down the bud to prevent the pollen from spreading.

I read that the pollen germinates in the pistil within 20 mins. so if it works this will be a standard practice.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> I expiremented today by pollinating my extra master kush with the sad s1 male, then 1 hour later I sprayed down the bud to prevent the pollen from spreading.
> 
> I read that the pollen germinates in the pistil within 20 mins. so if it works this will be a standard practice.


im a lil dissapointed with only 6 plants this year outside...... one of them is a shorty...... i need 3 pounds or better... next year if i can do another gorilla im going least 40 females...... we get enough rain here were i dont have to haul so much water


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im a lil dissapointed with only 6 plants this year outside...... one of them is a shorty...... i need 3 pounds or better... next year if i can do another gorilla im going least 40 females...... we get enough rain here were i dont have to haul so much water


we'll see how it goes man I bet you'll get a pound atleast.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2011)

plant count laws were determined "unconstitutional" in california, years ago. you can legally grow what you can prove you "need" as a medical patient. counties cannot set plant count restrictions.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> we'll see how it goes man I bet you'll get a pound atleast.


lol im aiming low so i am happy.... in all honesty the hash plant should be a pound alone.... the tahoe is bigger then the hash plant but og is a lower yielder so well see.... the sk are to my neck and maybe 4.5 feet wide or so i can see a half p a peace..... and the violator is a bushy beast...... least 8-10 ounces comming off that im thinking... and thats from seed in a 5 gallon... lol that runt sk will have like 2 ounces.. lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2011)

my partner has a good 50 outdoor plants though.... he fucked up last year and lost like 5 pounds to mold..... and some of the bud that was salvaged still tasted like mold... terrible... he is using seranade this year while im rocking potassium bicarbonate aka generic greencure.... i didnt lose anything to mold last year but had a lil pm problem


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> plant count laws were determined "unconstitutional" in california, years ago. you can legally grow what you can prove you "need" as a medical patient. counties cannot set plant count restrictions.


well if you came up here with that attitude you'd find yourself being raided by the county...

they may have been ruled unconstitutional, but I don't see anyone up here stopping the sheriffs office from raiding people for having more than 6 plants per script.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> well if you came up here with that attitude you'd find yourself being raided by the county...
> 
> they may have been ruled unconstitutional, but I don't see anyone up here stopping the sheriffs office from raiding people for having more than 6 plants per script.


im sure there are alot of people in ur area blowing it up outside with mad plants....


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im sure there are alot of people in ur area blowing it up outside with mad plants....


yeah, they have like 10+ scripts to allow them to do that... and they NEVER go over 99.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> well if you came up here with that attitude you'd find yourself being raided by the county...
> 
> they may have been ruled unconstitutional, but I don't see anyone up here stopping the sheriffs office from raiding people for having more than 6 plants per script.


it's not an "attitude". it's the "law". 


i have 12.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah, they have like 10+ scripts to allow them to do that... and they NEVER go over 99.


lol well grow another 10 for me then....


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> it's not an "attitude". it's the "law".
> 
> 
> i have 12.


just sayin man I don't want to get raided if you got the guts to come up here and piss on their shoes go right on ahead  I'm trying to keep them off my door step...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2011)

man pops you live im such a rural setting in such a dank ass state...... you should put up a huge makeshift greenhouse to hide ur plants a lil and go to town...... no reason you shouldnt be balling


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man pops you live im such a rural setting in such a dank ass state...... you should put up a huge makeshift greenhouse to hide ur plants a lil and go to town...... no reason you shouldnt be balling


man you just have no clue how the cops are out here man. there's no good reason yeah, on a philosophical level... but on a realistic level the cops will raid your ass and it's not like it doesn't ever happen out here. there aren't very many people from this county on this site.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> just sayin man I don't want to get raided if you got the guts to come up here and piss on their shoes go right on ahead  I'm trying to keep them off my door step...


counties CANNOT set limits. it's already been thru the state courts. there really is no argument, only fear.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> man you just have no clue how the cops are out here man. there's no good reason yeah, on a philosophical level... but on a realistic level the cops will raid your ass and it's not like it doesn't ever happen out here. there aren't very many people from this county on this site.


got any newspaper links?


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 28, 2011)

hey guys bad news. had a accident in the breeding tent. fan went out and they fried the males i had in there. 
so now i have only the starting to look nice again from cloning female.
it was only a 150 mh but no fan so they suffered for 2 days. then hung on and finally died.
thats why i hate having grow not close to me and managed everyday. it was a newer fan too. 4 inch vortex.
so i need sk pollen pops asap. i hope you got me brah. if not ill just have the momma. i sure hope its a bubba.
ill get sum pics up by next weekend. fucking pigs stole my males what a bunch fags.that pissed me off more then them takin my bigass plants.
if i have too ill make sum fem skeeds with sum collidial.​


----------



## theexpress (Aug 29, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> hey guys bad news. had a accident in the breeding tent. fan went out and they fried the males i had in there.
> so now i have only the starting to look nice again from cloning female.
> it was only a 150 mh but no fan so they suffered for 2 days. then hung on and finally died.
> thats why i hate having grow not close to me and managed everyday. it was a newer fan too. 4 inch vortex.
> ...


just fucking great.... this really really fucking sux how did only the males get fried?


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> got any newspaper links?


no, I don't. I don't think I care if anyone else believes me on how bad it is up here, all I know is what /I'm/ doing....


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2011)

and all I have jeb is some frozen pollen and not much of it.... looks like I"m gonna be the one keeping Sk alive this year.


I looked at the buds I pollinated on my sk outdoors, looks like it worked, the seeds aren't showing size yet, but the bud looks different than all the other buds, with what looks like 10-15 swelled calyxes. so that's 10-15 seeds so far, if the frozen pollen works we'll be alllll goooood.


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> counties CANNOT set limits. it's already been thru the state courts. there really is no argument, only fear.


yeah I have fear of them ripping out my plants and me having nothing for the year. everyone in california telling me otherwise doesn't really matter to me... because people up in this county, the sheriffs including, don't respect the rest of california or the rules it enforces on us... this IS the county that wants to become the state of jefferson after all.....

so yeah I'm staying the fuck out of the sheriffs way. they CAN take your plants and rip them out of the ground. you CAN fight them in court... you MIGHT win...

but guess what...

you still got all your plants ripped out for the whole year.


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2011)

pollinated the 2 big purple kushes today with sad s1 pollen. expecting a bunch of seeds off of those 2 buds...

took another look at the sour kush buds I pollinated and I see 10+ seeds popping out. going to hit those same buds again with pollen from a different sk male. still pure sk tho.


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> just fucking great.... this really really fucking sux how did only the males get fried?


i had them in their own tent cuz the other one was full up of clones of la con. and bubba 76. ill still have seeds no matter what. just might have fems instead.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> and all I have jeb is some frozen pollen and not much of it.... looks like I"m gonna be the one keeping Sk alive this year.
> 
> 
> I looked at the buds I pollinated on my sk outdoors, looks like it worked, the seeds aren't showing size yet, but the bud looks different than all the other buds, with what looks like 10-15 swelled calyxes. so that's 10-15 seeds so far, if the frozen pollen works we'll be alllll goooood.


pops..... more then a decade of breeding work all depends on you now.... dont let me down... somehow i know u wont


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> pops..... more then a decade of breeding work all depends on you now.... dont let me down... somehow i know u wont


don't worry bro if it makes you feel any better I"ll take a pic of the pollinated bud right now.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> don't worry bro if it makes you feel any better I"ll take a pic of the pollinated bud right now.


maaaaaaan... you always know what to say to me dont ya???? god bless you!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2011)

first bud:
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_3586.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_3584.jpg
second bud:
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_3587.jpg

there's probably a few more I missed but there's atleast 8 seeds in view there. and several more developing.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 29, 2011)

dude thats fucking awesome... there so frosty already...... good looking out i needed to see that


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude thats fucking awesome... there so frosty already...... good looking out i needed to see that


only the ones I pollinated are frosty, the rest are in that beginning bud stage. no prob bro. gonna hit that same bud and a couple others with that frozen pollen probably tomorrow morning.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> only the ones I pollinated are frosty, the rest are in that beginning bud stage. no prob bro. gonna hit that same bud and a couple others with that frozen pollen probably tomorrow morning.


http://www.ehow.com/facts_7904668_illinois-soil-classification.html


----------



## theexpress (Aug 29, 2011)

http://soils.cals.uidaho.edu/soilorders/orders.htm


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> http://www.ehow.com/facts_7904668_illinois-soil-classification.html


I had a feeling no wonder your gurilla grows go so well... if you tried that out here with our dirt your plant would die.

I FINALLY got a new grinder, woohooo


----------



## theexpress (Aug 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> I had a feeling no wonder your gurilla grows go so well... if you tried that out here with our dirt your plant would die.
> 
> I FINALLY got a new grinder, woohooo


we get proper rain.. to be real with you i could have gotten away with just giving each plant a gallon a week since only the last 2-3 weeks cuzz its been dry.. something tells me all that fertile soil still wet way down there though... only drawback is short season... but in souther il. season is longer... im from way up north though..


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> we get proper rain.. to be real with you i could have gotten away with just giving each plant a gallon a week since only the last 2-3 weeks cuzz its been dry.. something tells me all that fertile soil still wet way down there though... only drawback is short season... but in souther il. season is longer... im from way up north though..


that's cool though sounds like you guys got a good area too bad it isn't legal.

I'm gonna guard the plants hella hardcore this year...don't think anyones gonna try anything though. but there's no way I'm losing those sk seeds... if I see them popping out and completely finished a week or two before harvest I"ll probably cut them down separately (with your consultation of course )

gonna feed em tomorrow and pollinate my buddies plants with the sweet afghani delicious s1, gonna be making mad strains!

toking the green bubba NOW


----------



## poplars (Aug 30, 2011)

hit the sour kush with that frozen pollen, I had a silica gel pack in with the frozen pollen while it was in the freezer so I think it stored perfectly. it wasn't clumped together and it powdered out just like normal pollen, I pollinated 4 branches, 3 from one plant that had already been pollinated, one from another. I think there will be plenty of sour kush seeds this season.

but remember I"m not your guys supplier. only person I'll hook up is chitown so don't ask, if you want seeds from me they gotta go through chitown.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> hit the sour kush with that frozen pollen, I had a silica gel pack in with the frozen pollen while it was in the freezer so I think it stored perfectly. it wasn't clumped together and it powdered out just like normal pollen, I pollinated 4 branches, 3 from one plant that had already been pollinated, one from another. I think there will be plenty of sour kush seeds this season.
> 
> but remember I"m not your guys supplier. only person I'll hook up is chitown so don't ask, if you want seeds from me they gotta go through chitown.


i think that pollin will work just fine.... you stored it like a champ.. your da shit!


----------



## poplars (Aug 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i think that pollin will work just fine.... you stored it like a champ.. your da shit!


yeah it should I hit it with a lil extra just to make sure. they got fed nice today aswell...gonna be epic.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah it should I hit it with a lil extra just to make sure. they got fed nice today aswell...gonna be epic.


gonna be???? it already is epic!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> gonna be???? it already is epic!!!


 yeah very true I just can't wait until late september


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah very true I just can't wait until late september


lol i cant wait for late oct...... tell me why im up so eary and its my day off???? wake and bake with sour diesel today


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2011)

I couldn't tell you, I"m up kinda early...6:20. sleeping in a tent makes you wake up early and several times at night...which is a good thing when guarding the plants.


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2011)

so, here are all the major crosses me and my buddy are going to be making...

bubblebomb x sads1
god bud x sads1
diesel x sads1
bubba kush x sads1
blackberry kush x sads1
sour grapes x sad s1
og kush x sads1
elephant x sads1
huckleberry x sads1
master kush x sad s1
purple kush x sads1

quite a few more to happen, got a blue dream male and lots of pollen, still got lots of sad s1 pollen, and a good amount of shamrock special pollen

probably have like 6 more crosses that are going to happen, a few on that list already haven't happened yet but are going to happen, the majority on that list were pollinated yesterday or the week and a half before.

just a lil breeding update....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> so, here are all the major crosses me and my buddy are going to be making...
> 
> bubblebomb x sads1
> god bud x sads1
> ...


man you got everything going on over there.... i will be asking you for all kinds of genetics in da near future!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2011)

went to the garden today..... looking lovely!!!!! i sprayed with some potassium bicarb. for preventive purpose against mildew.... let me start out with the sk's... one of em is up to my chin! the other one is just under my neck!!! the runt is looking real good now and is to my hip! there the most kiefy out of everything out there and they stink the most even more then the tahoe now! there budding real quick!!! i molested a fristy fanleaf so i can smell it!!! it smells super sick!!!! just like i remeberd!

the violator kush is awesome! its so bushy u cant even see threw it!! its also budding up nicely and quickly! its about 5'8 tall in that 5 gallon bucket!!! lil popcorn nuggs everywere!!!! it has really fat caylxes that are pretty damn kiefy!!! its budding just a lil slower rate then the sk is!!! got a nice smell to it too pine/fruit/citrus..... skinny branches that support themsels well though...


as for the california hash plant... which is 90% hash plant 10% northern lights its a beast.... its a lil over 6 foot and thick branched has fuck!!! this cock sucker is a sturdy plant! its the most fastest flowering strain out there!!!! its a lil quicker then the sk!!! and she has a very nice hashy/musky/chocolate/spicey/earthy odor to her.... i didnt think she would smell has much since the description said she wouldnt.... i was worried about her not being has dank has the other strains but not has much now,, she has a good amount of thick trichomes on her.... the trichs are huge on this bitch but nowere enar has densly populated by trichs has the sk is..... im expecting a large yield off her!!!! 

now to the tahoe og kush..... its a love hate relationship with her.... she reeks dank has fuck almost smells like a bag of dried og kush.... she has very fat stems now... there not has hard/sturdy has the hash plant or sk but there thicker though.... she also has the biggest fattest fanleaves of anything out there.... and is the tallest in height.... she is a lil taller then me... but...... she is the slowest blooming plant... she is now just starting to bud out a lil... and i dont think she is done stretching yet!!! she is gonna have to go waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay deep into oct like haloween till she is done... that is kinda a security risk since its cold/wet here then and all other vegatation that grows here naturally will be dead cuzz its fall.... ill let her go long but she better be kind right back with a very large yield of whats being called the best og out there!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2011)

found 2 bitch ass catarpillars today!!! one was on me..... i killed it.... the other was a pretty green and yellow banded one that had long hairs on it.. it was on my tahoe og kush.... i was salty has hell to see it there!!!! i burnt it with my ciggerette and steped on it!!!! i need to get some bt quick!!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2011)

fuck caterpillers...

I'll only be able to hook you up with so many, depends on how many seeds my buddy gets of each one. I'm definitely going to be getting the bubba kush seeds, huckleberry, and probably blackberry kush... maybe og kush as well. we will seeeee....

looks like that pollen took, I see a significant difference in the buds I hit with that pollen today... I think we're golden.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> fuck caterpillers...
> 
> I'll only be able to hook you up with so many, depends on how many seeds my buddy gets of each one. I'm definitely going to be getting the bubba kush seeds, huckleberry, and probably blackberry kush... maybe og kush as well. we will seeeee....
> 
> looks like that pollen took, I see a significant difference in the buds I hit with that pollen today... I think we're golden.


dude if that blackberry kush is the same blackberry kush im thinking {og x blueberry} i need a few dem lolol


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude if that blackberry kush is the same blackberry kush im thinking {og x blueberry} i need a few dem lolol


it looks fucking chronic... and the god bud looks nice, too, I'll probably get some seeds of that too.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2011)

i gotta get rid of them catarpillars!!!! i got neem oil but im scared to use it... i dont want my leaves to cook in the sun tommorow is supposed to be real hot and shit.... i may just have to apply it and say fuckit! see what happends...


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2011)

dilute it a lil more than you normally would... better than nothing...and better than risking burning your plants.

out here we don't really have to worry about caterpillers as long as you grow out in the open, if you're growing under trees and in the brush sometimes there are caterpillers here and there... but out in the open they get fucked up by the wasps lol...and out here where I live we're a desert valley where there are atleast 10 different species of wasp that eat bugs that would normally harm the plants... perfect harmony 

I mean not that my plants don't get bitten... they just get one leaf eaten every now and then, a few marks on the lower leaves from minor thrip infestation that never goes overboard, and a few tiny bites on the top leaves every here and there... these are things I accept and I have great healthy plants pesticide free... just let the natural environment take over, don't shew a wasp away from your plant, they're hella good. I've seen them go leaf to leaf, looking for bugs and shit.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> dilute it a lil more than you normally would... better than nothing...and better than risking burning your plants.
> 
> out here we don't really have to worry about caterpillers as long as you grow out in the open, if you're growing under trees and in the brush sometimes there are caterpillers here and there... but out in the open they get fucked up by the wasps lol...and out here where I live we're a desert valley where there are atleast 10 different species of wasp that eat bugs that would normally harm the plants... perfect harmony
> 
> I mean not that my plants don't get bitten... they just get one leaf eaten every now and then, a few marks on the lower leaves from minor thrip infestation that never goes overboard, and a few tiny bites on the top leaves every here and there... these are things I accept and I have great healthy plants pesticide free... just let the natural environment take over, don't shew a wasp away from your plant, they're hella good. I've seen them go leaf to leaf, looking for bugs and shit.


i dont want these fuckers burrowing into my bud and causeing rot....


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2011)

yeah , didn't know they burrowed, thought they just hatched within the bud and ate it from the inside then come out.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah , didn't know they burrowed, thought they just hatched within the bud and ate it from the inside then come out.


lol u dont call that burowwing
?? but yeah they cause budrot in many cases...


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2011)

well yeah but not the same kinda burrowing I was thinkin of haha....


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2011)

just released my second batch less then an hour ago ... http://www.planetnatural.com/site/trichogramma-wasps.html


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> just released my second batch less then an hour ago ... http://www.planetnatural.com/site/trichogramma-wasps.html


ahh you were who I was thinking of....


heh we don't even have those kind in my area... we have tiny lil red ones, big hornets, and all kinds of tiny ones I see flying around.... been growingin the same spot 4 years in a row no bud worms at all luckilly... but I feel for you guys who have to battle those bastards...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> ahh you were who I was thinking of....
> 
> 
> heh we don't even have those kind in my area... we have tiny lil red ones, big hornets, and all kinds of tiny ones I see flying around.... been growingin the same spot 4 years in a row no bud worms at all luckilly... but I feel for you guys who have to battle those bastards...


they are a 50th of an inch. if you had them you wouldn't know.


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> they are a 50th of an inch. if you had them you wouldn't know.


for sure I see all sorts of tiny shit flying around so who knows whats what...

I have seen these 2 critters before tho
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minute_pirate_bug

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cynipoidea


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> just released my second batch less then an hour ago ... http://www.planetnatural.com/site/trichogramma-wasps.html


thats extra organic! will they stay on the plants like good lil bugs or will they just fly away?


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2011)

all about staying away from the pesticides... I've been blessed to not have to use any pesticides whatsoever.... tokin the bubba pheno sk right nowwww


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> thats extra organic! will they stay on the plants like good lil bugs or will they just fly away?


i'm not sure. i'm gonna release some every few weeks just to be sure.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> all about staying away from the pesticides... I've been blessed to not have to use any pesticides whatsoever.... tokin the bubba pheno sk right nowwww


i hope i dont see any more fucking catarpillars....... seriously... the ones i seen today were fucking huge very easy to see easy an inch or a lil over.... im still very early into bud ill play it by ear... i cant spray the neem for the next few days because its gonna be way too hot and sunny


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm not sure. i'm gonna release some every few weeks just to be sure.


how do you keep then alive? just let them chill in the fridge? there pretty affordable i may give em a try... how long did it take for them to arive ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> how do you keep then alive? just let them chill in the fridge? there pretty affordable i may give em a try... how long did it take for them to arive ?



i put them in the fridge until early evening, then put them out in my garden. i just order another order every couple weeks. they are cheap and shipping is FREE.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i put them in the fridge until early evening, then put them out in my garden. i just order another order every couple weeks. they are cheap and shipping is FREE.


ok let me know how they do in the next few days... like can you still see them on the plant day after day and shit like that... hopefully they chill in a 15 foot radious of the perimiter of your plants..


----------



## poplars (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm betting half-75% leave then the rest stay.... but that 25% is a hell of a lot better than nothing.


but you also gotta think, when you release bugs that aren't native to an environment you're messing with the ecosystem, maybe not in a signfiicant way, but there are things that jive with your eco system and things that dont... those that don't will die/leave.... those that do will flourish. 


it would take a /lot/ of research though to figure out the exact temperments of the bugs you're putting into your environment.

I mean everything has to be in balance... too many wasps eat to many bugs, they run out of food, all die, then the bugs come back... or there simply not the bug for the job.... imo nature always works with synergistic reactions, so when we put /one/ thing out in the environment thinking it will work I think we're asking for failure vs getting several things that coincide well together and the environment...

I realize it probably seems like I"m overcomplicating this, but it truly is a fine balance and if you guys wanna get into using bugs to protect your grow you gotta make sure they jive with your environment and ecosystem.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> I'm betting half-75% leave then the rest stay.... but that 25% is a hell of a lot better than nothing.
> 
> 
> but you also gotta think, when you release bugs that aren't native to an environment you're messing with the ecosystem, maybe not in a signfiicant way, but there are things that jive with your eco system and things that dont... those that don't will die/leave.... those that do will flourish.
> ...


the whole point is to offset the balance. i am trying to rid my yard of CATERPILLARS. 

the bugs i ordered ARE the bugs for the job. that's why i ordered them.


----------



## poplars (Sep 1, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> the whole point is to offset the balance. i am trying to rid my yard of CATERPILLARS.
> 
> the bugs i ordered ARE the bugs for the job. that's why i ordered them.


yeah I guess I"m just thinking in a more long term big picture perspective. I'm thinking it would be entirely possible to find bugs that will come back year after year and will be thorough. but hopefully those bugs work for you this year.

so as a fellow outdoor grower, when you're in mid flowering and the buds are really pushin it, do you ever get to the point where you're feeding every other watering? I'm just wondering because there seems to be a divide with growers out here on the subject... I'm seeing epic results at feeding every 3 days, and I'm thinking just feeding fatter every 3 days during mid flowering would be more effective than every other day, your take on this?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah I guess I"m just thinking in a more long term big picture perspective. I'm thinking it would be entirely possible to find bugs that will come back year after year and will be thorough. but hopefully those bugs work for you this year.
> 
> so as a fellow outdoor grower, when you're in mid flowering and the buds are really pushin it, do you ever get to the point where you're feeding every other watering? I'm just wondering because there seems to be a divide with growers out here on the subject... I'm seeing epic results at feeding every 3 days, and I'm thinking just feeding fatter every 3 days during mid flowering would be more effective than every other day, your take on this?



i feed *every* watering. have you seen how green my plants are?


----------



## poplars (Sep 1, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i feed every watering. have you seen how green my plants are?  View attachment 1764614


interesting what are you feeding them and how much per gal? 

I got the whole roots organic line of liquid nutrients...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> interesting what are you feeding them and how much per gal?
> 
> I got the whole roots organic line of liquid nutrients...


age old grow during veg and age old bloom during flowering. i don't know exactly how much. i am using a drip system and simply dump in 2 containers full into my barrels before i fill them. the containers hold about 2 cups. i used 7 gallons of veg formula and have used 4 gallons of bloom, so far.


----------



## poplars (Sep 1, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> age old grow during veg and age old bloom during flowering. i don't know exactly how much. i am using a drip system and simply dump in 2 containers full into my barrels before i fill them. the containers hold about 2 cups. i used 7 gallons of veg formula and have used 4 gallons of bloom, so far.
> 
> View attachment 1764617


ah I see... considering this I may be giving mine a lil too high of dosages at the moment... I'm giving them buddha bloom, HPK, and HP2 (they all have bat guano in them and all sorts of good shit...) the water by the time I give it to them is practically light orange-ish brown. so based on what I'm hearing here I should probably cut down and maybe switch to every other watering soon....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> ah I see... considering this I may be giving mine a lil too high of dosages at the moment... I'm giving them buddha bloom, HPK, and HP2 (they all have bat guano in them and all sorts of good shit...) the water by the time I give it to them is practically light orange-ish brown. so based on what I'm hearing here I should probably cut down and maybe switch to every other watering soon....


i feed EVERY watering.


----------



## poplars (Sep 1, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i feed EVERY watering.


lol well I have to carry 5 gallon buckets (2 plants per 5 gal bucket) in a bushy 12 plant garden... so feeding every watering seems like a back problem waiting to happen ...... every other watering will be a bitch I can handle it... I'm gonna have to take another look at the amounts I"m feeding....


----------



## poplars (Sep 1, 2011)

but MAAN that drip system is a great idea... I think I may do something like that next year.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2011)

fuck got hit hard with mildew today... i dont understamd i sprayed just the other day!!!! and that s.b. turned alot of my hairs brown... i pulled off alot of fan leaves today.. some infected some just to let more air threw the plant.. i will have to spray hard tommorow..


----------



## poplars (Sep 1, 2011)

damn I'm sorry bro that hella sucks.. hope you can prevent it from overtaking it...


on a brighter note... I looked at the sk buds I pollinated... and it looks like I pollinated 4 buds, 3 on one plant, 1 on another, and I see atleast 30 seeds between the two. and that's not even counting the new hairs I pollinated with the frozen pollen. . .. yep pure sk is all good.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> damn I'm sorry bro that hella sucks.. hope you can prevent it from overtaking it...
> 
> 
> on a brighter note... I looked at the sk buds I pollinated... and it looks like I pollinated 4 buds, 3 on one plant, 1 on another, and I see atleast 30 seeds between the two. and that's not even counting the new hairs I pollinated with the frozen pollen. . .. yep pure sk is all good.


im gonna spray hard with potassium b. tommorow... gonna use a strong mix with an equal ratio of dish soap.... shit better work... i cant beleave the day after i sprayed i got mildew!!!! must not have used a strong enough mix


----------



## poplars (Sep 1, 2011)

yeah shit oh well live and learn ya know... I'm gonna start feeding every other watering after this feeding. I'm just gonna give them a lil bit less more often. I figure the beneficial bacteria will like eating every other day rather than every 3 days...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2011)

think ima use 13.8 grams or one tbs per gallon with like a full teaspoon on soap... hopefully that stix for a lil but gonna rain saturday anyway


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2011)

sprayed everything with precision!!!! a whole gallon worth of the shit on 6 plants..... hope it works.... its supposed to rain tonight possibly, and better chance of rain tommorow.. shit will just wash off but hopefully i killed this wave of the pm!!!! if it comes back im upping the dose to 2 tablespoon per gallon of sodium bicarb... i really dont like how it makes my pistils change color early but i guess thats better then mildew!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 2, 2011)

Damn didn't you have the same problem last season?

Not enough airflow out there?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn didn't you have the same problem last season?
> 
> Not enough airflow out there?


yup..... i won last year... and im gonna win again this year.... im not fucking around!!!! if i gotta ill make the ph too much alkaline with s.b., then ill use diluted vinigar... then some diluted hydro. peroxide!!!! like i said im not fucking around... i hate mildew!!!! i hate not being able to control my grow!!!! ive never had to deal with mildew or mold inside not even once!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 2, 2011)

That's whT I like to hear.. I hate mildew and mold that's the worst to happen to a crop


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's whT I like to hear.. I hate mildew and mold that's the worst to happen to a crop




yeah for sure.... its gonna be like 94 outside today and its gonna feel a lil hotter then that so mildew hate heat!!! 90 degrees is too hot for it to grow on..... and an hour of 100 f. will kill it!!! so i think 95 f. today plus the spraying is gonna fuck up its day!


----------



## poplars (Sep 2, 2011)

that's why you need to move out to an area like mine where it's hot and dry... grow mad buds without having to worry about shit like PM.

out of the 4 buds I pollinated 3 of them have good sized seed pods now.

and after today I feed every other day.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> that's why you need to move out to an area like mine where it's hot and dry... grow mad buds without having to worry about shit like PM.
> 
> out of the 4 buds I pollinated 3 of them have good sized seed pods now.
> 
> and after today I feed every other day.


man i think ima order some bidbud powder from a.n. soo much for organic.... i think my plants need way more potassium to boost there immune system.... plus with only 6 plants i need a big yield....


----------



## poplars (Sep 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man i think ima order some bidbud powder from a.n. soo much for organic.... i think my plants need way more potassium to boost there immune system.... plus with only 6 plants i need a big yield....


 in your situation sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.

I counted out 54 swelled seeds in the buds!!! and much more to come I'm sure.... so I'll have no prob sending you enough seeds to get you rollin again.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sprayed everything with precision!!!! a whole gallon worth of the shit on 6 plants..... hope it works.... its supposed to rain tonight possibly, and better chance of rain tommorow.. shit will just wash off but hopefully i killed this wave of the pm!!!! if it comes back im upping the dose to 2 tablespoon per gallon of sodium bicarb... i really dont like how it makes my pistils change color early but i guess thats better then mildew!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


>


i think im better off with my sodium bicarb and hydrogen peroxide....... if the pm persist i may just have to bust out the eagle20... but im not trying to be that kind of guy


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i think im better off with my sodium bicarb and hydrogen peroxide....... if the pm persist i may just have to bust out the eagle20... but im not trying to be that kind of guy


yeah, cause you seem to have a handle on it. 


i use it, it works. keep on with your battle though.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2011)

im using the generic version of this.... pretty much same thing except i have to add a lil dish soap http://greencure.net/


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im using the generic version of this.... pretty much same thing except i have to add a lil dish soap http://greencure.net/



completely different then the product i am using.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> completely different then the product i am using.


yes i know... how does garlic oil help? is it the sulphur?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yes i know... how does garlic oil help? is it the sulphur?


i put it in my sprayer and i spray it on my mildew and it goes away.


that's all i know, or care to worry about.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, cause you seem to have a handle on it.
> 
> 
> i use it, it works. keep on with your battle though.


yeah mr attitude well see how well it worked after this rainfall.... if i see anymore im going hard with 2 tablespons per gallon and a lil dish soap


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i put it in my sprayer and i spray it on my mildew and it goes away.
> 
> 
> that's all i know, or care to worry about.


how many times do you have to use it for it to work? i sprayed 2ce but the first time i sorayed weak and without enough soap to stick,,,, i went hard today one full tbs per gallon and i drenched them


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah mr attitude well see how well it worked after this rainfall.... if i see anymore im going hard with 2 tablespons per gallon and a lil dish soap



attitude? 

i offered assistance. 


here comes the drama.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> attitude?
> 
> i offered assistance.
> 
> ...


 
LMAO.... i was just fucking around....... i thought you knew... relax you're worring me.....


----------



## poplars (Sep 2, 2011)

so remember my zong? I think I'm gonna replace its rubber garmet glass diffuser with a glass on glass diffuser, hopefully they got the right size !!!

time to bust out the sk for the night...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 3, 2011)

yo pops ur a mod now bro...


----------



## poplars (Sep 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yo pops ur a mod now bro...


hell yeah and I upgraded my zong to glass on glass! with a glass on glass ash catcher! did I mention the glass on glass downstem is a diffuser aswell? I can take huge rips now!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> hell yeah and I upgraded my zong to glass on glass! with a glass on glass ash catcher! did I mention the glass on glass downstem is a diffuser aswell? I can take huge rips now!


for another week until you chest is at it again. smoke safe pops


----------



## poplars (Sep 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> for another week until you chest is at it again. smoke safe pops


nah I'm all good don't trip. I know my limits...

remember it was the vape that got me into this in the first place, not the zong... I use hemp wick now, pretty much all natural smoking methods... my llower right quadrant of my lung which has been the problem for over a year no longer gets pissed off and it feels that it is healing, lungs do heal very slowly after all... 

but thanks for your concern, pretty sure you wouldn't post that if you didn't give a fuck...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> nah I'm all good don't trip. I know my limits...
> 
> remember it was the vape that got me into this in the first place, not the zong... I use hemp wick now, pretty much all natural smoking methods... my llower right quadrant of my lung which has been the problem for over a year no longer gets pissed off and it feels that it is healing, lungs do heal very slowly after all...
> 
> but thanks for your concern, pretty sure you wouldn't post that if you didn't give a fuck...


 Cool, just wanted to make sure you weren't ignoring health for a high. but on the subject of bongs, ive been thinkin of making my own out of a liquor bottle and i saw some nice downstems and slides(g on g of course) on aqualab for good prices. if not im gonna buy a roor. after selling breaking and giving away all my pieces i just want one piece that i can have for a lifetime.


----------



## poplars (Sep 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cool, just wanted to make sure you weren't ignoring health for a high. but on the subject of bongs, ive been thinkin of making my own out of a liquor bottle and i saw some nice downstems and slides(g on g of course) on aqualab for good prices. if not im gonna buy a roor. after selling breaking and giving away all my pieces i just want one piece that i can have for a lifetime.


hella dude a glass on glass diffuser like what I put in my zong yesterday + an ash catcher and you're golden. 

after upgrading my rubber garmet zong to glass on glass, it's like a whole new world... I still have a rubber garmet holding the main downstem in, but other than that it's nothing but glass on glass.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2011)

so are there any fuckin' pictures in this thread or what? lol


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so are there any fuckin' pictures in this thread or what? lol


ima wait a few more days.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> ima wait a few more days.


cool. I'll be looking out for them. they must look beautiful. the last time I saw them, they where starting to blow up.


----------



## poplars (Sep 6, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> cool. I'll be looking out for them. they must look beautiful. the last time I saw them, they where starting to blow up.


 yeah they're definitely blowing up.. too bad I had a hermie but I don't think it infected anyone else... the purple kushes are gonna have some gigantic buds...


----------



## playermic (Sep 13, 2014)

You should scrabble up a couple pennies and by a metal halide, not cfl. That is if you don't want your sh*t to turn up fluffly w/ no potency


howak47 said:


> STARTING A NEW GROW WITH SUM SEEDS FROM CHITOWNSMOKING!!!!!THEY ARE SOUR D X BUDDA KUSH SEEDS THAT HE BREED!!!!GOT 10 SEEDS AND 2 WERE CRACKED IAM GERMANATING 5 AND I STILL HAVE 3 MORE LEFT!IF THEY ALL SPROUT 2 OR 3 WILL GO INTO AEROGARDEN AND THE OTHERS IN SOIL! THEY WILL BE GROWN ON 12/12 FROM SEED LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE IN GROW ROOM! HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE SEEDS BEFORE AND AFTER BEING PUT IN BOX UNDER NAPKIN SOAKED IN WATER!!!!!!!PUT IN BOX TO GERMANATE ON AUG 7TH


You should scrabble up a couple pennies and by a metal halide, not cfl.


----------

